# Violenza sessuale



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2021)

A me fa girare le palle che ci si attacchi a un episodio così per dar sfogo alla frustrazione di lasciare fare come cazzo gli pare quelli che sono i soggetti davvero pericolosi per una donna

Quelli alla gogna mai, anzi.. liberi di arrivare fino in fondo.

E poi ogni tanto salta fuori uno scemo al quale si fa il battuto


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Novembre 2021)

Per me è violenza. Non sarà lo stupro più atroce ma è violenza. Non puoi capire l umiliazione che una donna prova in un momento cosi: palpeggiata davanti alle telecamere con l uomo che prima si sputa su una mano e poi la palpeggia davanti a tutti.... Mi domando gli interrogativi che la ragazza si sarà fatta : è colpa mia? Non dovevo mettere questi jeans? Non scrivere di cose che non capisci


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me fa girare le palle che ci si attacchi a un episodio così per dar sfogo alla frustrazione di lasciare fare come cazzo gli pare quelli che sono i soggetti davvero pericolosi per una donna
> 
> Quelli alla gogna mai, anzi.. liberi di arrivare fino in fondo.
> 
> E poi ogni tanto salta fuori uno scemo al quale si fa il battuto


ma parli del collega linciato?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Per me è violenza. Non sarà lo stupro più atroce ma è violenza. Non puoi capire l umiliazione che una donna prova in un momento cosi: palpeggiata davanti alle telecamere con l uomo che prima si sputa su una mano e poi la palpeggia davanti a tutti.... Mi domando gli interrogativi che la ragazza si sarà fatta : è colpa mia? Non dovevo mettere questi jeans? Non scrivere di cose che non capisci


Ma non esagerare, a me sai quante volte è capitato di essere oggetto di avances non desiderate? la gestisci con un mix di fermezza e ironia e vaffanculo. Qui tutti a gridare al trauma dove non c'è.
Maleducazione? Si.
Atteggiamenti da insegnare a reprimere? assolutamente.
Violenza? no. Manco disegnato.
È una cosa estremamente più violenta insegnare ai bambini Allora di religione che il maschio è  superiore alla femmina Perché Dio ha creato Eva da una costola. Eppure succede tutti i giorni e non lo condanna nessuno.


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2021)

Oh bene, vediamo se ora la capisco pure io la faccenda


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me fa girare le palle che ci si attacchi a un episodio così per dar sfogo alla frustrazione di lasciare fare come cazzo gli pare quelli che sono i soggetti davvero pericolosi per una donna
> 
> Quelli alla gogna mai, anzi.. liberi di arrivare fino in fondo.
> 
> E poi ogni tanto salta fuori uno scemo al quale si fa il battuto


In queste situazioni a me, quelle che colpiscono di più, sono le reazioni degli altri uomini che assistono.
Dal collega da studio che oltre che ripetere in tono assente "non te la prendere" non sa fare a quelli che magari (non in questa situazione) si ergono a paladini (non richiesti) delle virtù violate.

Che poi questo genere di episodi siano vendibili alla massa proprio perchè non sono pesanti e il minus habens è evidente anche solo dalla camminata...è il giochetto funzionale a tener il tema della violenza lontano dalla ribalta.
Meglio le moralate...il bigottismo del cazzo....l'amore a tutti i costi e tutte le puttanate che ci vanno dietro nella quotidianità.

(non è con te il nervo eh, sia chiaro. Anzi, sono d'accordo che questi episodi siano funzionali a ridirezionare l'attenzione sotto l'alibi, si parte dal piccolo, che è anche vero...peccato che poi i calci in culo quando servono non vengono dati.).


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non esagerare, a me sai quante volte è capitato di essere oggetto di avances non desiderate? la gestisci con un mix di fermezza e ironia e vaffanculo. Qui tutti a gridare al trauma dove non c'è.
> Maleducazione? Si.
> Atteggiamenti da insegnare a reprimere? assolutamente.
> Violenza? no. Manco disegnato.
> È una cosa estremamente più violenta insegnare ai bambini Allora di religione che il maschio è  superiore alla femmina Perché Dio ha creato Eva da una costola. Eppure succede tutti i giorni e non lo condanna nessuno.


Si vede che non sei una donna. Ma forse non sei neanche un uomo  sei un bulletto che crede di essere superfigo. Una volta sul lavoro un mio capo mi palpeggio il seno e mi sono sentita umiliata, violata. Lui fortunatamente non era un cretino come te e mi chiese scusa per mesi, scuse che percepivo sincere


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Per me è violenza. Non sarà lo stupro più atroce ma è violenza. Non puoi capire l umiliazione che una donna prova in un momento cosi: palpeggiata davanti alle telecamere con l uomo che prima si sputa su una mano e poi la palpeggia davanti a tutti.... Mi domando gli interrogativi che la ragazza si sarà fatta : è colpa mia? Non dovevo mettere questi jeans? Non scrivere di cose che non capisci


Però se le donne iniziassero a non chiedersi se hanno i jeans stretti o se la figa a vista potrebbe essere un invito...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2021)

Credo che sia un gesto grave ma che rischia di essere messo sullo stesso piano di gesti molti più gravi. Avrei alzato meno polverone proprio per questo


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però se le donne iniziassero a non chiedersi se hanno i jeans stretti o se la figa a vista potrebbe essere un invito...


Infatti ... però lo fai..


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Novembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che sia un gesto grave ma che rischia di essere messo sullo stesso piano di gesti molti più gravi. Avrei alzato meno polverone proprio per questo


con queste motivazioni alla fine si fa passare tutto...la ragazza violentata perchè ubriaca ....colpa sua perchè si è ubriacata? la ragazza violentata perchè in giro da sola la sera ....colpa sua , devi essere scortata da un uomo....


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Infatti ... però lo fai..


non capisco....chi è il soggetto? cosa fai?


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> non capisco....chi è il soggetto? cosa fai?


Il soggetto è la donna che prima di tutto si colpevolizza


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Il soggetto è la donna che prima di tutto si colpevolizza


grazie  

...tu a questo vedi una qualche risposta?

Sarà che ho lavorato parecchio su di me...ma se uno mi tocca il culo, mica mi chiedo se sono i jeans stretti.

So che ho un bel culo e so che vien voglia di toccarlo. So accogliere apprezzamenti e ho una mia personale categorizzazione rispetto agli apprezzamenti.
So che chi non sa contenere i propri impulsi è un minus habens, probabilmente con qualche difficoltà cognitiva nell'utilizzo delle social skills.
Men che meno mi viene in mente di colpevolizzarmi se uno ha difficoltà relazionali.
A questa stregua dovrei sentirmi in colpa perchè in africa muoiono di fame.

Sono cazzi suoi se ha difficoltà relazionali.
E di certo le difficoltà non sono un motivo valido e sufficiente per uno sconto di qualsiasi genere nelle mie reazioni e nelle conseguenze.
Anzi, se mi rompe i coglioni, non ho il minimo scrupolo ad usarle per schiacciarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> con queste motivazioni alla fine si fa passare tutto...la ragazza violentata perchè ubriaca ....colpa sua perchè si è ubriacata? la ragazza violentata perchè in giro da sola la sera ....colpa sua , devi essere scortata da un uomo....


Dove ho scritto che va lasciato passare? 
ho detto che il rischio è rendere meno importanti violenze di altro tipo


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si vede che non sei una donna. Ma forse non sei neanche un uomo  sei un bulletto che crede di essere superfigo. Una volta sul lavoro un mio capo mi palpeggio il seno e mi sono sentita umiliata, violata. Lui fortunatamente non era un cretino come te e mi chiese scusa per mesi, scuse che percepivo sincere



Sarò pure un bulletto, ma ho visto il video e c'è un limite a tutto. Non è successo niente di che, s'è beccata una manata sul culo, capirai. Non ha subito una violenza, ma una cafonata. Tra l'altro non era sola, era con un operatore che sarebbe potuto intervenire se fosse successo davvero qualcosa. Se fossi donna non avrei reagito così probabilmente, probabilmente lo avrei seguito per prenderlo a calci nelle palle, ma sono un maschio, anzi bullo e quindi violento.
Ben diversa una molestia sul lavoro dove il tutto è gravato dal rapporto subordinato tra datore e dipendente e niente ha a che fare con l'uscita di 4 imbecilli fuori dallo stadio che vedono una fregna.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si vede che non sei una donna. Ma forse non sei neanche un uomo  sei un bulletto che crede di essere superfigo. Una volta sul lavoro un mio capo mi palpeggio il seno e mi sono sentita umiliata, violata. Lui fortunatamente non era un cretino come te e mi chiese scusa per mesi, scuse che percepivo sincere


Scusa, non mi è chiara una cosa, prima ti palpeggia e poi ti chiede scusa?
E' chiaro che il gesto sia una schifezza ma non mi è chiaro cosa lo abbia indotto a pentirsi, la tua riprovazione?

E lo hai perdonato?


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa, non mi è chiara una cosa, prima ti palpeggia e poi ti chiede scusa?
> E' chiaro che il gesto sia una schifezza ma non mi è chiaro cosa lo abbia indotto a pentirsi, la tua riprovazione?
> 
> E lo hai perdonato?


Si esatto. Quando ha visto la mia espressione si è subito pentito, io l' ho insultato e minacciato di denunciarlo alle risorse umane ma lui si era già pentito solo vedendo il mio viso ..per questo l ho perdonato e poi aveva 2 bimbi piccoli a casa


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Novembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che va lasciato passare?
> ho detto che il rischio è rendere meno importanti violenze di altro tipo


Perchè il denunciare questi comportamenti rende meno importanti le altre violenze? E'  educare che una persona va rispettata sempre e lo si impara dai gesti che sembrano innocenti, lo si impara non insultando come se fosse una goliardata ...lo vedi anche tu come la cosa viene percepita da persone che dovrebbero essere avvocati ....sai che il palpeggiamento è una violenza secondo il codice ? sai la pena ? dai 6 ai 12 anni con la riduzione al massimo dei 2/3 per le violenze minori....fatti i tuoi conti. Ti scrivo questo perchè proprio oggi una giudice di Milano ne parlava a Radio24, circoscrivendo il caso in questione nei limiti del codice penale. Poi se l' avvocato del forum ne sa più della giudice intervistata ...


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si esatto. Quando ha visto la mia espressione si è subito pentito, io l' ho insultato e minacciato di denunciarlo alle risorse umane ma lui si era già pentito solo vedendo il mio viso ..per questo l ho perdonato e poi aveva 2 bimbi piccoli a casa


Male.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si esatto. Quando ha visto la mia espressione si è subito pentito, io l' ho insultato e minacciato di denunciarlo alle risorse umane ma lui si era già pentito solo vedendo il mio viso ..per questo l ho perdonato e poi aveva 2 bimbi piccoli a casa


Non capisco cosa lo abbia indotto a credere di poterlo fare. (Immagino lo abbia fatto volontariamente).
Ti confesso che in un contesto lavorativo una volta stavo per toccare il sedere ad una collega, lo stavo per fare soprapensiero, te lo giuro, mi sono solo ritratto in tempo. Per un attimo nella mia mente si era confusa con mia moglie, tra di noi c'era grande confidenzialità, lei spesso mi chiamava col nome di suo moroso....


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Perchè il denunciare questi comportamenti rende meno importanti le altre violenze? E'  educare che una persona va rispettata sempre e lo si impara dai gesti che sembrano innocenti, lo si impara non insultando come se fosse una goliardata ...lo vedi anche tu come la cosa viene percepita da persone che dovrebbero essere avvocati ....sai che il palpeggiamento è una violenza secondo il codice ? sai la pena ? dai 6 ai 12 anni con la riduzione al massimo dei 2/3 per le violenze minori....fatti i tuoi conti. Ti scrivo questo perchè proprio oggi una giudice di Milano ne parlava a Radio24, circoscrivendo il caso in questione nei limiti del codice penale. Poi se l' avvocato del forum ne sa più della giudice intervistata ...


Figliola, io sono perfettamente a conoscenza delle leggi attuali. Condividerle é un altro paio di maniche. 
Il femminicidio, tanto per dirne una, come forma specifica di omicidio è una ciclopica stronzata.
Fatta per estorcere voti a quattro galline.
Mia nonna, classe 1918 è stata molestata più volte in situazioni in cui l'esito possibile era certamente più grave della chiappa offesa fuori dallo stadio. Dato che all'epoca veniva insegnato a difendersi finì in questura senza che le fosse stato torto un capello.


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa lo abbia indotto a credere di poterlo fare. (Immagino lo abbia fatto volontariamente).
> Ti confesso che in un contesto lavorativo una volta stavo per toccare il sedere ad una collega, lo stavo per fare soprapensiero, te lo giuro, mi sono solo ritratto in tempo. Per un attimo nella mia mente si era confusa con mia moglie, tra di noi c'era grande confidenzialità, lei spesso mi chiamava col nome di suo moroso....


Non so perchè lo abbia fatto , so che ne prima ne dopo ha avuto comportamenti equivoci. Io la prima cosa che ho fatto è guardare se avevo una maglia troppo attillata ... e non va bene


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Novembre 2021)

Adesso alla mia età gli avrei dato un ceffone


----------



## bettypage (30 Novembre 2021)

Onestamente solo una donna sa cosa si prova a camminare da sola in una strada buia. È una paura dovuta alla stratificazione di esperienze pregresse e diventa molto irrazionale. Ho subito nell'ordine: strusciamento di un vecchio sul tram mentre ero in gita in 5* elementare
Alle medie un uomo mi ha avvicinato in maccina, io a piedi, era nudo sotto, si masturbava e mi chiedeva indicazioni stradali
Sono stata oggetto n* volte di catcalling
A 24 anni stavo andando in cantiere x lo stage, vestita praticamente da manovale, alle 2 del pomeriggio a piedi, un matto mi chiude la strada con il motorino. Io gelata. Non ho reagito. Paralizzata. Scende dal motorino e mi strizza la chiappa. Riparte. Io credo di essere morta e resuscitata. 
La sensazione di violazione del tuo corpo è devastante.


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2021)

Che è il catcalling


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Perchè il denunciare questi comportamenti rende meno importanti le altre violenze? E'  educare che una persona va rispettata sempre e lo si impara dai gesti che sembrano innocenti, lo si impara non insultando come se fosse una goliardata ...lo vedi anche tu come la cosa viene percepita da persone che dovrebbero essere avvocati ....sai che il palpeggiamento è una violenza secondo il codice ? sai la pena ? dai 6 ai 12 anni con la riduzione al massimo dei 2/3 per le violenze minori....fatti i tuoi conti. Ti scrivo questo perchè proprio oggi una giudice di Milano ne parlava a Radio24, circoscrivendo il caso in questione nei limiti del codice penale. Poi se l' avvocato del forum ne sa più della giudice intervistata ...


Dove ho scritto che non era da denunciare? Ho detto che il gesto per me non è violenza sessuale, è un cafone che è giusto che venda punito. Ma ripeto il rischio è che si minimizzino o paragonino cose molte più gravi.
tisolviamo e concentriamoci su cose molto più serie. Questo ha fatto un gesto cafone e irrispettoso senza seguito e non perché spaventato ma proprio perché si è limitato a questo. Non era una persona pericolosa e lei non era in una situazione pericolosa.
In un mondo ideale non deve accadere ma non viviamo in un mondo ideale e direi che il problema della violenza sulle donne non è questo. Visto le poche risorse che di impiegano in questo campo cerchiamo almeno di occuparle per cose importanti


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Che è il catcalling


"Chiamare il gatto", apostrofare e molestare per strada una donna


----------



## Lostris (30 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Che è il catcalling


È mio padre che, mentre mi accompagnava a scuola elementare, abbassa il finestrino e grida ad una donna che camminava sul marciapiede “Bel ciapì”.

Era la mia maestra di matematica.



(Bel ciapì, nella squisita cadenza orobica, è un modo per dire bel culo)


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa lo abbia indotto a credere di poterlo fare. (Immagino lo abbia fatto volontariamente).
> Ti confesso che in un contesto lavorativo una volta stavo per toccare il sedere ad una collega, lo stavo per fare soprapensiero, te lo giuro, mi sono solo ritratto in tempo. Per un attimo nella mia mente si era confusa con mia moglie, tra di noi c'era grande confidenzialità, lei spesso mi chiamava col nome di suo moroso....


Ecco un mio collega una volta l’ha fatto esattamente come lo avresti fatto tu. Siamo in confidenza e sovrapensiero mentre passavo mi ha dato una pacca sul culo. 
ha capito di aver fatto una cosa che non doveva ma non me lo sono sbranato. Ovvio che non si è più ripetuto e si è scusato ma di sicuro non ho pensato a una denuncia
E sicuramente non è una violenza. Trovo anche irrispettoso verso chi le violenze le ha subite davvero usare questo termine


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Onestamente solo una donna sa cosa si prova a camminare da sola in una strada buia. È una paura dovuta alla stratificazione di esperienze pregresse e diventa molto irrazionale. Ho subito nell'ordine: strusciamento di un vecchio sul tram mentre ero in gita in 5* elementare
> Alle medie un uomo mi ha avvicinato in maccina, io a piedi, era nudo sotto, si masturbava e mi chiedeva indicazioni stradali
> Sono stata oggetto n* volte di catcalling
> A 24 anni stavo andando in cantiere x lo stage, vestita praticamente da manovale, alle 2 del pomeriggio a piedi, un matto mi chiude la strada con il motorino. Io gelata. Non ho reagito. Paralizzata. Scende dal motorino e mi strizza la chiappa. Riparte. Io credo di essere morta e resuscitata.
> La sensazione di violazione del tuo corpo è devastante.


Con sto curriculum se non ti sale il veleno è un problema tuo però.
Io ho fatto per una vita l'istruttore nei corsi di difesa personale. Ero giovane e mi piaceva molto l'idea di aiutare le povere sventurate.
In quegli anni ho imparato che l'atteggiamento mentale è tutto.
Il mondo si divide in chi reagisce e chi no, chi subisce e chi anticipa.
Chi percepisce e chi dorme.
Non in uomini o donne.
Quando dormivo in piedi mi hanno gonfiato. Sticazzi che non è a sfondo sessuale. Quando due ti tengono e un terzo ti prende a schiaffoni ti senti impotente pure se sei un mucco di 120 kg come ero io all'epoca.
Sticazzi Che poi li riprendi e ti vendichi, quello al massimo serve a smettere di pensarci e ripensarci.
Sai quanta gente conosco che fa sicurezza sul cantiere? Tutte simpatiche ragazzuole in mezzo agli operai. Quelle che hanno problemi normalmente girano con lo spray al peperoncino. Non in borsa, in mano.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco un mio collega una volta l’ha fatto esattamente come lo avresti fatto tu. Siamo in confidenza e sovrapensiero mentre passavo mi ha dato una pacca sul culo.
> ha capito di aver fatto una cosa che non doveva ma non me lo sono sbranato. Ovvio che non si è più ripetuto e si è scusato ma di sicuro non ho pensato a una denuncia
> E sicuramente non è una violenza. Trovo anche irrispettoso verso chi le violenze le ha subite davvero usare questo termine


In quel caso, il mio intendo, ti giuro che non c'era nessuna intenzione di mancare di rispetto nè di trarre piacere in quanto tale. Mi sono fermato in tempo, questo è vero, tra di noi del resto era abbastanza normale toccarsi sulle braccia e la confidenza era davvero tanta senza che avesse mai travalicato in altro. E' per stigmatizzare che a volte (non è il caso della giornalista in tv) non c'è intenzione laida in gesti che potrebbero sembrarlo.
Quanto alle molestie io ascolto voi donne, nel senso che immagino non sia piacevole sentirsi trattate in un certo modo, certo saper distinguere i vari comportamenti, non tutti dello stesso grado di gravità sarebbe utile.


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> "Chiamare il gatto", apostrofare e molestare per strada una donna


Ed è  strettamente necessario dirlo in inglese?


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ed è  strettamente necessario dirlo in inglese?


Secondo me no, ma dal -me too- in poi va così.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> In quel caso, il mio intendo, ti giuro che non c'era nessuna intenzione di mancare di rispetto nè di trarre piacere in quanto tale. Mi sono fermato in tempo, questo è vero, tra di noi del resto era abbastanza normale toccarsi sulle braccia e la confidenza era davvero tanta senza che avesse mai travalicato in altro. E' per stigmatizzare che a volte (non è il caso della giornalista in tv) non c'è intenzione laida in gesti che potrebbero sembrarlo.
> Quanto alle molestie io ascolto voi donne, nel senso che immagino non sia piacevole sentirsi trattate in un certo modo, certo saper distinguere i vari comportamenti, non tutti dello stesso grado di gravità sarebbe utile.


Ma anche per il mio collega era così, lo conosco e so che era una cosa scherzosa è fatta senza pensarci
Mi sento di dire che guardando il filmato anche il tipo non aveva intenzioni pericolose, voleva fare lo spiritoso (ovviamente non riuscendoci) ma metterlo in croce a me sembra eccessivo. E parlare di violenza sessuale lo trovo assurdo. Sono giorni che no si parla d’altro e intanto le donne vengono picchiate violentate e uccise. Concentriamoci su questo


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me no, ma dal -me too- in poi va così.


Capisco


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> È mio padre che, mentre mi accompagnava a scuola elementare, abbassa il finestrino e grida ad una donna che camminava sul marciapiede “Bel ciapì”.
> 
> Era la mia maestra di matematica.
> 
> ...



E poi ci è andato lui a vedere come andavi a scuola?


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche per il mio collega era così, lo conosco e so che era una cosa scherzosa è fatta senza pensarci
> Mi sento di dire che guardando il filmato anche il tipo non aveva intenzioni pericolose, voleva fare lo spiritoso (ovviamente non riuscendoci) ma metterlo in croce a me sembra eccessivo. E parlare di violenza sessuale lo trovo assurdo. *Sono giorni che no si parla d’altro e intanto le donne vengono picchiate violentate e uccise. Concentriamoci su questo*


E' stato comunque un gesto molto irrispettoso quello visto in TV.
Credo che il cancan mediatico si sia montato attorno al fatto che comunque un imbecille non debba fare scuola, punirne uno per educarne cento o perlomeno che rimangano concentrati sulle cose che non si possano fare.
Sul neretto sono perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## Vera (30 Novembre 2021)

Tempo fa, al lavoro, un tizio si è permesso di toccarmi il culo. Sta ancora cercando di ridare la forma alle palle.
Quello più "condannabile", secondo me, è il collega che dallo studio le diceva di non prendersela.


----------



## abebis (30 Novembre 2021)

Volevo dire la mia sull'argomento, ché mi è capitato di rifletterci.

Dato l'argomento, sarò serio: eviterò battute, farò anche un'analogia che mi sembra pertinente e cercherò di essere chiaro.

La cultura mafiosa non riguarda solamente la mentalità della criminalità organizzata ma ha un’accezione più ampia poiché con essa s’intende la negazione delle regole sociali a favore delle regole private e familistiche.

Alla base della cultura mafiosa c'è quindi un principio di "compromesso" che viene vissuto giorno per giorno fin nelle più piccole cose: chiedere un favore per agevolare una pratica, per farla indebitamente passare avanti, ecc. Cose così.

Questa cultura del compromesso è evidentemente tossica ed è l'humus necessario senza il quale non si potrebbe sviluppare la mafia che poi finisce sui giornali. 

Nonostante ciò, a me (ma neanche a nessun altro) viene da paragonare il geometra del comune che chiede un foglio da 100 aggiustare una pratica al piccioto che, pistola alla mano, va a chiedere il pizzo al negozio e ancora meno al boss che scioglie un bambino nell'acido. 

Anche quello che fa il geometra è un reato ma ha un nome diverso ed una punizione diversa rispetto a ciò che viene attribuito ai suddetti picciotti né, ovviamente, si può dare alcuna responsabilità al geometra che si prende il biglietto da 100 delle stragi mafiose.

Penso che l'analogia sia chiara e non ci sarebbe neanche bisogno di svilupparla, ma lo farò lo stesso.

Se tollerata, la cultura machista di chi considera una goliardata la pacca sul culo ad una donna è ovviamente il substrato che fornisce il contesto sociale in cui si svilupperà qualcuno che considererà naturale e legittimo scoparsi una ragazza fatta ubriacare apposta e in cui si svilupperà, all'estremo, lo stupratore da strada.

Ora, siamo d'accordo che il palpeggiatore contribuisce a creare questa cultura, e va bloccato.

Diamo quindi un nome a quello che ha fatto: un nome che vada oltre il semplice concetto di idiozia ma che, però, non lo trasformi in un criminale sessuale, perché la cosa mi sembra un po' fuori di misura.
E diamo anche una punizione a quello che ha fatto ma che sia commisurata alla gravità di quello che ha fatto.

Leggo che gli è stato dato un Daspo di tre anni. Si potrebbe aggiungere un periodo di volontariato in un centro antiviolenza. Per me, così, sarebbe appropriato.
Poi, vabbeh, c'è anche quello che dovrà sopportare a casa, perché immagino che la compagna gli farà pelo e contropelo (ma questi, in fondo, sono cazzi suoi e della sua idiozia!).

Però sentir parlare di "violenza sessuale" e pene di carcere che vanno dai 6 ai 12 anni lo considero fuori da ogni proporzione e, soprattutto, da ogni logica. 
Non è però questo il problema: poco importa che a me sembri sproporzionato. 
E il problema non è neanche tanto il rispetto per chi ha subito violenze più gravi.

Il problema vero è che dipingendo tutto con un unico pennello si stempera la questione della violenza sessuale: tutti stupratori == nessuno stupratore.


----------



## ologramma (30 Novembre 2021)

leggo che dopo trovato gli hanno dato la daspo e in più una denuncia per violenza sessuale , ora chiede scusa perchè ha una figlia anche lui .
Sapete ho avuto amici che spesso allungavano le mani anche in fase di conoscenza  , cioè azzardavano ma mai si sono permessi  di allungarle  così all'improvviso e di nascosto:
Sì si chiama  violenza , ora piange ma è il solito spaccone  forse si è messo nei panni suoi e si disprezza  e si vergogna nei confronti di moglie e  sua figlia


----------



## abebis (30 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Quello più "condannabile", secondo me, è il collega che dallo studio le diceva di non prendersela.


Beh, mo non esageriamo: a me sembra solo uno preso alla sprovvista da qualcosa che mai si sarebbe aspettato è che non ha saputo trovare le parole giuste al momento giusto.


----------



## Vera (30 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Beh, mo non esageriamo: a me sembra solo uno preso alla sprovvista da qualcosa che mai si sarebbe aspettato è che non ha saputo trovare le parole giuste al momento giusto.


Dove ho esagerato?


----------



## abebis (30 Novembre 2021)

Nel dire che è quello più "condannabile".

In my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## Vera (30 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Nel dire che è quello più "condannabile".
> 
> In my humble opinion, of course.


Vedo che conosci bene l'uso delle virgolette.


----------



## abebis (30 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Vedo che conosci bene l'uso delle virgolette.


Ok, vuoi che rifaccia la punta al tuo messaggio? 

La mia promessa di esser serio riguardava quell'unico messaggio... 

Il tuo messaggio io lo interpreto come "non c'è nessuno di condannabile, ci sono solo persone che hanno fatto cazzate e la cazzata più grossa l'ha fatta il presentatore con quello che ha detto".

L'ho interpretato bene? Se è così, allora il tuo messaggio diventerebbe in italiano preciso se tu sostituissi _"condannabile"_  (virgolette incluse) con _esecrabile_.

Ecco: io il tuo messaggio l'ho interpretato come:

_Quello più esecrabile, secondo me, è il collega che dallo studio le diceva di non prendersela._

Ho interpretato male?


----------



## Vera (30 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Ok, vuoi che rifaccia la punta al tuo messaggio?
> 
> La mia promessa di esser serio riguardava quell'unico messaggio...
> 
> ...


Che è un sinonimo. Usa il termine che preferisci, non è un problema per me.
Tornando al tuo commento...
Un giornalista dovrebbe essere pronto a qualsiasi imprevisto. Se un mio collega avesse assistito all'episodio che raccontavo, e mi avesse detto "Dai, non prendertela!", sarebbe stato il primo a ricevere una ginocchiata nei coglioni.


----------



## abebis (30 Novembre 2021)

Bene: abbiamo appurato che conosco l'uso delle virgolette...  

E ora ti spiego perché secondo me quello che hai scritto è esagerato.

Il giornalista pensa che sia una goliardata, _nella peggiore delle ipotesi_ (cioè nel caso in cui è un povero sfigato che non ha la risposta pronta).

Il palpatore pensa che sia una goliardata, _nella migliore delle ipotesi_ (perché questa è la scusa che ha dato e che secondo lui dovrebbe stemperare tutto - su questo ha ragione la giornalista a dire che le sue parole peggiorano il suo gesto).

Tra i due già solo a livello di pensiero mi sembra che ci sia una certa differenza. Se poi ci mettiamo anche il gesto effettivamente espletato, direi che non c'è gara.


----------



## abebis (30 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Che è un sinonimo. Usa il termine che preferisci, non è un problema per me.
> Tornando al tuo commento...
> Un giornalista dovrebbe essere pronto a qualsiasi imprevisto. Se un mio collega avesse assistito all'episodio che raccontavo, e mi avesse detto "Dai, non prendertela!", sarebbe stato il primo a ricevere una ginocchiata nei coglioni.


Però, oh... c'hai le ginocchiate nei coglioni facili, eh? 

Pericolosa, la signora...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Per me è violenza. Non sarà lo stupro più atroce ma è violenza. Non puoi capire l umiliazione che una donna prova in un momento cosi: palpeggiata davanti alle telecamere con l uomo che prima si sputa su una mano e poi la palpeggia davanti a tutti.... Mi domando gli interrogativi che la ragazza si sarà fatta : è colpa mia? Non dovevo mettere questi jeans? Non scrivere di cose che non capisci


Io, a occhio e croce,  e in modo asettico,  penso che la parte del leone non la abbia fatta il culo della giornalista , ma la presenza di una telecamera e di una diretta televisiva

Non vorrei offendere ne sminuire la sensibilità di nessunA

Ma credo che se non ci fosse stata nessuna telecamera e la ragazza avesse parlato  con una amica,  non sarebbe partita nessuna palpata di culo, e quel culo manco sarebbe stato notato


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2021)

Al di là della pesantezza o meno del gesto, e’ il messaggio che tutto sia permesso su una donna che non deve passare, perché da una pacca sul culo si passa ad una mano tra le cosce e via di seguito.
Gia si fa fatica ad uscire da una certa mentalità molto maschilista, irrispettosa, depravata, cafona e retrograda, se poi si permette anche ad un coglionazzo di palpare in diretta il culo ad una giornalista non facciamo un passo in dietro ma cento.

Come ho sentito lui rischia fino a sei anni di carcere, mi sembra un po’ troppo, però non sono giurista quindi non so.
Un multone in pecunia e qualche mese di lavoro socialmente utile lo preferirei. 
Magari visto che ama tanto i deretani, in una casa di riposo a cambiare le padelle ai ricoverati.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> In queste situazioni a me, quelle che colpiscono di più, sono le reazioni degli altri uomini che assistono.
> Dal collega da studio che oltre che ripetere in tono assente "non te la prendere" non sa fare a quelli che magari (non in questa situazione) si ergono a paladini (non richiesti) delle virtù violate.
> 
> Che poi questo genere di episodi siano vendibili alla massa proprio perchè non sono pesanti e il minus habens è evidente anche solo dalla camminata...è il giochetto funzionale a tener il tema della violenza lontano dalla ribalta.
> ...


Mi riscopro nostalgico di quando le molestie tipo questa, erano banalmente molestie.

 e si risolvevano  nel modo adeguato


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi riscopro nostalgico di quando le molestie tipo questa, erano banalmente molestie.
> 
> e si risolvevano  nel modo adeguato




bellissimo! 
Anche l'eleganza del calcio in culo, rifinito con un semplicissimo "chiedo scusa"


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con sto curriculum se non ti sale il veleno è un problema tuo però.
> Io ho fatto per una vita l'istruttore nei corsi di difesa personale. Ero giovane e mi piaceva molto l'idea di aiutare le povere sventurate.
> In quegli anni ho imparato che l'*atteggiamento mentale è tutto*.
> Il mondo si divide in chi reagisce e chi no, chi subisce e chi anticipa.
> ...


Quando sono stata violentata, io non reagito. Mi sono ghiacciata, paralizzata, ho vissuto tutto da fuori di me.

"è solo il tuo corpo a subire l'aggressione, non il tuo cervello non la tua anima".
"ti vedi da fuori"

Io le ho provate queste sensazioni (e quel che ne viene poi dietro).
Ho poi saputo di essere in buonissima compagnia.

Tollerare me stessa, quella paralisi, è stata una delle cose più difficili che ho fatto nella mia vita.

Perchè io quella me ghiacciata e paralizzata l'ho odiata visceralmente.
L'avrei distrutta, fatta a pezzi, cancellata.

E ho odiato la me che non riusciva mai del tutto a cancellarla.

Poi è uscita la mia di violenza, la mia cattiveria e la mia aggressività.
E non è stato neanche quello facile da gestire.
Io volevo soltanto punire. Umiliare. Schiacciare. Spezzare. Distruggere. Cancellare.

Poi ho capito che era tenerezza a rovescio. (tenerezza per me).
Ma è stata veramente dura, comprendere, fare mio il contenuto razionale e poi quello emotivo.
Riconnettermi con me. E poi con il mondo.

Fare amicizia con la paura.
Renderla compagna e compagnia.
Fidarmi della mia paura e convincermi che non mi avrebbe più tradita come mi aveva tradita quella volta.


L'atteggiamento mentale può essere addestrato solo se si può apertamente e serenamente parlare, collocando gli eventi nel loro spazio di gravità.
Che non è oggettivo ma soggettivo.
Ma che nella soggettività ha una sua oggettività.

E la funzione della parte maschile, a sostegno equilibrato, è fondamentale.
Ma veramente fondamentale.

Una delle cicatrici è che i maschi superprotettivi, quelli ebeti, i cazzocentrici non li tollero.
Non sono più così incattivita, non vado più a cercarli per punirli, ma non li tollero comunque.

Che è poi il motivo per cui il collega da studio che ripete con quel tono ebete del cazzo "non prendertela" mi fa solo venir voglia di gonfiarlo di botte.
E poi dirgli "ma non prendertela".
Sapendo benissimo che la reazione è di gran lunga superiore all'azione.

Ma quel maschio, che vede un altro maschio che tocca alla cazzo di cane e non è neanche in grado di dire "ma tu guarda il coglione di turno è passato" è fastidiosissimo. Per non parlare degli osservatori indifferenti. Fa partire proprio il nervo.

Quel "lascia perdere" ripetuto è la rappresentazione di un pensiero radicato.

E', fra le molte cose, il segno di quanto si sia lontani dall'azione concreta e pronta, a partire da situazioni in cui un minus habens si prende lo spazio che si è preso quello lì. Quanto si sia lontani da quello di cui parli, ossia l'addestramento di uno stato mentale. (quello che aveva tua nonna, per dire).

Se non si riesce a prendere posizioni in una situazione tutto sommato gestibile, come si può pensare che ci sia una presa di posizione in situazioni ben più pesanti, nella considerazione che una donna (e anche un uomo) ha TUTTO IL DIRITTO di spaventarsi e anche bloccarsi.

E lo dico da donna che a uno che le toccasse il culo come quello, molto probabilmente, ora come ora, avrebbe una reazione molto simile a video postato da @Skorpio. Poi chiederei scusa.
Ma che sa che ci si può bloccare, contro la propria volontà.

La realtà è che non si parla apertamente di violenza. E dei meccanismi correlati.
Si amplificano eventi e se ne sminuiscono altri.

E in un contesto come questo, bigotto e ipocrita e benpensante, preparare lo stato mentale per cui in una donna esiste la possibilità che scatti l'automatismo del calcio nei coglioni (meglio due dita negli occhi o meglio ancora le chiavi) è veramente lontano dall'avvenire.

Anche perchè per quello stato mentale serve innanzitutto che il contesto riconosca l'esistenza della violenza e dell'aggressività.
Anche nella donna.
E direi che non ci siamo proprio per niente.

E questo, invece, il contesto lo rifiuta e più che muoversi in modo incontrollato e scoordinato non fa.
A partire dalla ridicola pena per uno stupratore per arrivare al daspo in questo caso.
Una cosa tipo "brutto bambino cattivo!! per castigo, niente partita!"
Da vomito. Anche come messaggio generale.

questo è un bel video.
https://www.internazionale.it/video/2021/11/25/stupro-cervello-reagire-aggressore


----------



## Carola (30 Novembre 2021)

Io sono donna e sinceramente mi  sembra esagerato definire questo triste e squallido gesto una violenza  anche se assolutamente  gesto da cafone ed è corretto  che sia ripreso criticato ecc
personalmente quando lavoravo come ombrellina hostess mi sono presa manate  sul culo e le ho restituite in faccia o chiamando buttafuori ma personalmente non Le ho vissute come una violenza solo il gesto di un ennesimo coglione e con quel lavoro che facevo ne ho trovati davvero tantissimi di cretini cafoni che vedevano due ragazze in divisa e pensavano di poter commentare ( ah bona ah fata che ti farei ) o peggio

Erano lavoro delle balle ma ben pagati e nessuno ti da diritto di pensarci facili solo xche in divisa da
Hostess !!
peròsi rischia di equiparare questo a violenze ben più gravi non so ...
Da ragazza un tipo mi ha messo  in mano il suo pisello  sul pullman si è strusciato io sono rimasta paralizzata poi ho trovato coraggio di urlare porco di merda
Ero ragazzina nn avevo manco capito cosa fosse

invece dopo  ho semore reagito subito a commenti infelici o azioni rifilando calci ecc


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sono donna e sinceramente mi  sembra esagerato definire questo triste e squallido gesto una violenza  anche se assolutamente  gesto da cafone ed è corretto  che sia ripreso criticato ecc
> personalmente quando lavoravo come ombrellina hostess mi sono presa manate  sul culo e le ho restituite in faccia o chiamando buttafuori ma personalmente non Le ho vissute come una violenza solo il gesto di un ennesimo coglione e con quel lavoro che facevo ne ho trovati davvero tantissimi di cretini cafoni che vedevano due ragazze in divisa e pensavano di poter commentare ( ah nona ah fata che ti farei ) o oeggio
> 
> peròsi rischia di equiparare questo a violenze ben più gravi non so ...
> ...


Anche a me sembra più che altro maleducazione e cattivo gusto.
Una volta in una discoteca sono stato inseguito da un donnone che mi voleva per forza. 
Cambiavo pista per liberarmene. Quando finalmente pensavo di essermene liberato,  mi sento toccare le parti intime da dietro.
Era lei.
Chissà perché una donna che palpa un uomo lo trovo solo molto ridicolo.


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2021)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche a me sembra più che altro maleducazione e cattivo gusto.
> Una volta in una discoteca sono stato inseguito da un donnone che mi voleva per forza.
> Cambiavo pista per liberarmene. Quando finalmente pensavo di essermene liberato,  mi sento toccare le parti intime da dietro.
> Era lei.
> Chissà perché una donna che palpa un uomo lo trovo solo molto ridicolo.


Perchè parti dal presupposto che non può obbligarti a farti venire il cazzo duro e infilarglielo contro la tua volontà. (e presupponi che lei sia per te fisicamente gestibile).

Già sarebbe interessante vedere che succede con un omone che ti appoggia il cazzo al culo, per dire. O che ti tocca il culo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè parti dal presupposto che non può obbligarti a farti venire il cazzo duro e infilarglielo contro la tua volontà.
> 
> Già sarebbe interessante vedere che succede con un omone che ti appoggia il cazzo al culo, per dire. O che ti tocca il culo.


Esatto, concordo.


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2021)

https://stannefuori.it/che-cose-la-violenza/

_"La violenza è un termine oggi molto diffuso e applicabile a diverse circostanze.  La sua etimologia deriva da “violare”, ovvero infrangere i limiti.
Per violenza si intente un’azione, non un’emozione, e precisamente un’azione fisica o verbale con la quale si intende annullare l’altro, o distruggere una parte di lui, della sua volontà.
Nella violenza il desiderio di far scomparire l’altro, di escluderlo, di ridurlo al silenzio diventa più forte e prioritario rispetto al desiderio di dialogo, di confronto e di conflitto. La violenza è ciò che conduce alla negazione dell’altro, al suo annientamento, alla sua uccisione, anche se non in senso letterario."_

Io non capisco quale sia il problema a chiamare violenza un atto violento. Serenamente.
Violenza è violenza.

Poi si può parlare delle diverse tipologie di violenza e delle diverse conseguenze e possibili reazioni.

Se mi tocchi il culo e non siamo d'accordo che tu lo faccia, sei un violento del cazzo. ( e infatti non ti becchi un bel bacio di riconoscenza, ma ti becchi se ti va bene parole, o calci in culo o ginocchiate nei coglioni senza correre troppo il rischio di uscire dalla proporzionalità fra offesa e difesa).

Ed è innegabile che se mentre cammino mi girano i quanti per un brutto pensiero e allungo una ginocchiata nei coglioni a uno a caso che sta camminando per i fatti suoi sono una violenta del cazzo.

Che poi toccare il culo non sia paragonabile (fattualmente) ad uno stupro mi pare una evidenza di una banalità talmente banale che anche definirla banale mi sembra banale.

Se non c'è consenso e accordo, si sono violati dei limiti.
E violare i limiti è violento.

Se non c'è consenso, c'è violenza. Uno dei due è annullato.
E' proprio necessario annullarlo per davvero l'altro? Diventa come dover per forza metter le mani nel fuoco per poter dire che brucia.

Nell'immaginario del tipo probabilmente quella donna non esiste come essere senziente, è una rappresentazione di un suo giochetto mentale.
Uno sfogatoio delle tensioni accumulate durante una partita di calcio, guardata fra l'altro.

Se quell'altro genio dice "non prendertela" sta dicendo che i limiti di quella donna sono superabili, non è importante siano stati superati.
E lui stesso sta annullando il limite di quella donna.

La giornalista, in quella situazione è stata messa a tacere. Dalla toccata di culo a cui non aveva dato consenso e dal collega che le ha risposto "non prendertela". E dall'indifferenza generale intorno a lei.



E' come se la violenza dovesse esser ristretta e amplificata al massimo per esser tollerabile e osservabile.


----------



## Vera (30 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Bene: abbiamo appurato che conosco l'uso delle virgolette...
> 
> E ora ti spiego perché secondo me quello che hai scritto è esagerato.
> 
> ...


Non dico altro, @ipazia ha spiegato benissimo il mio pensiero.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sono donna e sinceramente mi  sembra esagerato definire questo triste e squallido gesto una violenza  anche se assolutamente  gesto da cafone ed è corretto  che sia ripreso criticato ecc
> personalmente quando lavoravo come ombrellina hostess mi sono presa manate  sul culo e le ho restituite in faccia o chiamando buttafuori ma personalmente non Le ho vissute come una violenza solo il gesto di un ennesimo coglione e con quel lavoro che facevo ne ho trovati davvero tantissimi di cretini cafoni che vedevano due ragazze in divisa e pensavano di poter commentare ( ah bona ah fata che ti farei ) o peggio
> 
> Erano lavoro delle balle ma ben pagati e nessuno ti da diritto di pensarci facili solo xche in divisa da
> ...


perfetto
Infatti si parla della possibilità di una condanna a 6 anni. Perché il termine usato è violenza sessuale.
piccolo problema, non è che poi allo stupratore ne danno 20 ma 6. Anche lo stupro è violenza sessuale. Io continuo a pensare che questo episodio andasse molto meno enfatizzato è chiamato con il corretto termine che per me nulla c’entra con la violenza sessuale


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2021)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche a me sembra più che altro maleducazione e cattivo gusto.
> Una volta in una discoteca sono stato inseguito da un donnone che mi voleva per forza.
> Cambiavo pista per liberarmene. Quando finalmente pensavo di essermene liberato,  mi sento toccare le parti intime da dietro.
> Era lei.
> Chissà perché una donna che palpa un uomo lo trovo solo molto ridicolo.


Per altro questo non ha inseguito nessuno non ha dato seguito al gesto…


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2021)

vabbeh dai, ho capito


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh dai, ho capito


Cosa hai capito?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me fa girare le palle che ci si attacchi a un episodio così per dar sfogo alla frustrazione di lasciare fare come cazzo gli pare quelli che sono i soggetti davvero pericolosi per una donna
> 
> Quelli alla gogna mai, anzi.. liberi di arrivare fino in fondo.
> 
> E poi ogni tanto salta fuori uno scemo al quale si fa il battuto


Io non ho seguito la vicenda, parto da questo video, non ho altre informazioni.
Da donna, mi trovo come giornalista a dover svolgere un servizio fuori da uno stadio. E' lavoro.
Ho un microfono in mano e un cameraman che si presume abbia una telecamera professionale davanti a me. Sto gestendo una diretta televisiva.
Si aprono i cancelli e gli spettatori escono in massa. Il loro atteggiamento manda completamente a puttane il mio lavoro.
Come gestisco la situazione senza che mi vada a puttane il servizio? Fossi pure in grado di buttare a terra in due mosse i due uomini, cosa credo pure fattibile nel contesto perchè troppo gasati. Ok lo faccio, ma il mio servizio?
La volta dopo manderanno ancora me, o al mio posto ci sarà un uomo? Ho pochi attimi per decidere. Ecco è già passato l'attimo.
Quel che è fatto è fatto. Di me non si parlerà come giornalista, ma come quella a cui hanno toccato il culo.
Io sono quella a cui hanno toccato il culo, non la giornalista.
Quella di cui parlare se è violenza o non violenza, quella da commentare.
Ma io volevo fare la giornalista, non mi fregava niente che si parlasse di me per il mio culo.

Ho letto che qualcuno ha parlato di palpeggiata, che lei essendo di spalle e concentrata nel servizio che stava svolgendo, non ha neppure visto arrivare bene probabilmente. La sente quando arriva. Quando la incrociano altri due uomini dicendo "tanta roba" capisce in che contesto si trova. Sorride e dice "bene" (ha capito che personaggi le girano intorno). E ci prova ancora, intervistando il ragazzo, che si sente come risponde. Lì finisce il video. 

Non si può certo paragonare ad uno strupro, però esce la dinamica del branco.

Quindi cosa posso fare? Ho un video e denuncio. Con una denuncia in mano, metto in chiaro com'è la situazione. 
Però non è che questo sia così scontato, la ragazza del video reagisce, non è che rimane paralizzata. Ma la situazione è paralizzante, altrimenti dimmi te cosa avrebbe dovuto fare per portare a termine il servizio che doveva svolgere sulla partita.
E dal video si capisce che non è tanto il tipo che arriva a toccarla, anche se quello passa un confine, ma sono tutti intorno.


----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> un’azione fisica o verbale con la quale si intende annullare l’altro, o distruggere una parte di lui, della sua volontà.
> Nella violenza il desiderio di far scomparire l’altro, di escluderlo, di ridurlo al silenzio diventa più forte e prioritario rispetto al desiderio di dialogo


Hai descritto la maggioranza delle relazioni di lavoro tra datore di lavoro e subordinato, anche molti matrimoni adesso che ci penso.
Il fatto è che le interazioni tra le scimmie, più o meno evolute, è spesso violento. Imporre la propria volontà agli altri è uno dei motori fondamentali delle relazioni, animali e umane.
A me francamente quello che ha stupito più di tutto è l'ostentanta "sorpresa", come se molti scoprissero oggi che la natura umana è, di base, violenta.
Il minorato che le ha dato una manata è solo più vicino allo stato scimmiesco e quindi ha meno filtri culturali, ma la grande sorpresa che vedo mi pare sempre fuori luogo.
E non credo sia neppure educabile uno così, al massimo si può mettere dei paletti alti abbastanza per frenarlo. La multa, il castigo o quello che è.
Condivido invece la necessità di poter parlare di violenza più apertamente, ora come ora è un argomento taboo. Sembra che si voglia far finta che non esista. Viene soppressa, nascosta e poi, quando traspare dalle crepe, tutti a far finta di meravigliarsi.
Il problema del nasconderla è che non si può educare i giovani, ma anche gli adulti, a gestirla.
Con questo cosa voglio dire? Non lo so, ero partito che volevo dire qualcosa e ne è uscita una riflessione tra me e me


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> un omone che ti appoggia il cazzo al culo, per dire.


Successo pure quello, onestamente l'ho percepito come una goliardata.

Resta il fatto che io sono convintissimo che la molestia in generale e la violenza sessuale in particolare siamo assolutamente circoscritti, nel tempo e nello spazio.

Ci sono luoghi e momenti in cui sei a rischio violenza. O molestia.

Non è che un giorno ti bussa alla porta di casa tua il violentatore.

E quando succede all'interno di contesti come la famiglia o il posto di lavoro nessuno mi leva dalla testa che i segnali si vedono per tempo, se li vuoi vedere. Mica è un caso se gran parte (ora non mi chiedete di tirare fuori le statistiche esatte, ci sarà qualcuno più zelante in grado di farlo), degli stupri sono stupri di ex e/o fidanzati, amanti o legittimi abituati a considerare quel terreno come consensuale.

L’idea che mi sono fatto in diverso tempo a contatto con storie di questo genere, è quella di persone che si credevano sicure e padrone del mondo e si sono infilate senza accorgersene dentro ad una trappola. E attenzione, non sto parlando di chissà quale sottile trappola mentale, sto parlando di vicoli ciechi, passaggi in auto dalla persona sbagliata, zone della città che non-ci-si-passa-ma-tanto-che-vuoi-che-mi-succeda.

Figurati se sono contro la minigonna giro fregna, ma se diventa una divisa sei cretina o hai dei genitori poco attenti alla tua sicurezza.

E da padre di figlia femmina e su quella che devi lavorare.

Io questa cosa l'ho sempre avuta.

Gli unici motivi per cui mi sono sempre incazzato davvero con mia sorella è stato quando beveva troppo alle feste e si faceva riaccompagnare a casa lasciando che altri amici guidassero la sua auto, o cose simili. L'ho sempre detto che se lei non si sentiva di guidare erano gli altri a dover aspettare. E lei non l'ha mai fatto.

Pecora dentro e vittima designata fuori. Infatti nessuno l'ha mai violentata, ma di mani sul culo troppe ne ha rimediate, scatenando tra l'altro diverse risse. Mi ha sempre fatto moltissimo ridere il fatto che mio padre sia dovuto andare a prendere lei che pesa 50 kg in commissariato diverse volte mentre io sono sempre stato lontano dai guai


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://stannefuori.it/che-cose-la-violenza/
> 
> _"La violenza è un termine oggi molto diffuso e applicabile a diverse circostanze.  La sua etimologia deriva da “violare”, ovvero infrangere i limiti.
> Per violenza si intente un’azione, non un’emozione, e precisamente un’azione fisica o verbale con la quale si intende annullare l’altro, o distruggere una parte di lui, della sua volontà.
> ...


quasi.
MA.
Viviamo oggi, ed è purtroppo una conseguenza del fatto che il nostro stato di diritto non è nient'altro che un soggetto sovraordinato a cui abbiamo delegato il monopolio della violenza, in un atteggiamento mentale in base al quale ogni volta che ci accade qualcosa che viola i nostri confini dobbiamo pensare che arrivi qualcuno dall'alto e ci difenda, io non riesco proprio a classificare una mano sul culo, oppure il famigerato catcalling come violenza perché presumo che quei confini che sono stati violati siano una mia responsabilità e che di conseguenza spetti a me difenderli. Questo è il fondamento dell'atteggiamento mentale sul quale ci siamo ampiamente confrontati. Sapere che se non ti difendi da solo in certe circostanze non ti difende nessuno. Trovarlo anche giusto, ti dirò, perché chi non sa difendersi non serve a niente a nessuno e neanche a se stesso. Se non sai prenderti cura di te, non ti prenderai mai cura degli altri in modo sano.

la presa di coscienza che i miei confini sono i miei confini ed è mio compito ributtare indietro con le mie proprie forze le violenze che mi arrivano tutti i giorni, non solo certo in ambito sessuale, la trovo altamente formativa. Ti crea quel misto di paura, sana, che ti evita di metterti in situazioni del cavolo, ti suggerisce se sei una persona debole di metterti sotto la cappella di qualcuno più forte di te riconoscendo che quel ruolo subordinato che hai nasce da una tua debolezza che hai deciso di non gestire delegando il controllo a qualcun altro invece di prendertela con il sistema brutto e cattivo, oppure se fai parte di quelle persone che realmente vogliono evolversi, lavori per costruirti una forza sufficiente a difendere quei confini.

miagolare che mi sento violata può tranquillamente aver senso se devo sfogarmi di non aver agito.

la realtà se ne fotte delle lamentele.

quel calcio sulle palle lo hai dato o non lo hai dato, quello spray al peperoncino te lo sei portato o non te lo sei portato, sei andato in guerra con uno stuzzicadenti o con una spada in mano.

la vita questo è.

puoi tenere la guardia alzata 24 ore al giorno, oppure se sei sufficientemente intelligente ti costruisci i tuoi sancta sanctorum in cui levarti la corazza e apprezzare il tenero che c'è sotto


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non ho seguito la vicenda, parto da questo video, non ho altre informazioni.
> Da donna, mi trovo come giornalista a dover svolgere un servizio fuori da uno stadio. E' lavoro.
> Ho un microfono in mano e un cameraman che si presume abbia una telecamera professionale davanti a me. Sto gestendo una diretta televisiva.
> Si aprono i cancelli e gli spettatori escono in massa. Il loro atteggiamento manda completamente a puttane il mio lavoro.
> ...


infatti non fa una piega.
se tra un anno starà ancora lì a lagnarsi facendo la traumatizzata, sapremo che ha cavalcato la situazione.


----------



## abebis (1 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che poi toccare il culo non sia paragonabile (fattualmente) ad uno stupro mi pare una evidenza di una banalità talmente banale che anche definirla banale mi sembra banale.


No, non è una evidenza banale: nel momento in cui tutto finisce sotto il cappello di "violenza sessuale", ciò ha delle conseguenze: nei paesi anglofoni, per esempio, esiste la lista dei Sex Offenders. Negli USA tale lista è pubblica e comporta profonde restrizioni alla libertà di movimento di chi vi è inserito.
E se pensi di trovarci solo stupratori, o al limite palpeggiatori come il caso in questione, allora cito dalla pagina di Wikipedia: _Depending on jurisdiction, offenses requiring registration range in their severity from public urination or adolescent sexual experimentation with peers, to violent sex offenses._

Tutto però va nella stessa lista che si chiama solo "Sex offenders" e ha le stesse conseguenze per tutti.

Direi quindi che è importante definire chiaramente cosa è cosa, alla luce di vari commenti che sono usciti, visto che importiamo tutto dagli USA e prima o poi importeremo anche questo.

Questa volta ho cancellato il resto del tuo messaggio non perché era troppo lungo, ma scientemente: il thread parla dell'episodio allo stadio; i commenti giudicano l'episodio allo stadio. Non stiamo dissertando di quanto sia odioso lo stupro, almeno a me non interessa dissertarne, perché per quanto non possa arrivare a comprenderlo appieno, in quanto maschio, mi è comunque sufficientemente chiaro che sia odioso.

E così come tu non hai nessuna intenzione di accollarti la colpa per chi muore di fame in Africa solo perché hai il piatto pieno a tavola, allo stesso modo io non ho nessuna intenzione di accollarmi la colpa di un gesto che io non ho mai commesso né mai commetterei solo perché sono maschio anch'io. E qui mi riferisco alla sola pacca sul culo, ovviamente: non certo allo stupro, che non prendo neanche in considerazione!

Mi interessa capire i fatti in questione. Fatti che, nella circostanza, sono documentati da un video e quindi incontrovertibili nell'oggettività del loro svolgimento.

Ci sono due denunce per violenza sessuale  su cui i giudici si dovranno pronunciare.

Poi emetteranno anche le motivazioni, ma io vorrei il giudizio: è quello che deciderà le conseguenze per le persone coinvolte.
Giudizio che possiamo dare tutti noi, per quel che ci riguarda, e io il mio l'ho dato.

Ora chiedo il vostro: il giudizio, non le motivazioni. Il giudizio è lapidario e risponde alle domande:

È reato?
   1. Se sì, quale?
   2. Se sì, qual è la pena?

E a queste domande bisogna rispondere per ognuna delle due denunce: il primo, che le ha dato la manata; il secondo, che si è strusciato. E ci aggiungo anche il giornalista, che a te e @Vera suscita ancora più ribrezzo (e anche lui è già sotto accusa, essendo stato per il momento sospeso dal lavoro).

Domande semplici, risposte semplici.
Come quelle che emetterà un giudice.
Le considerazioni sono riservate alle motivazioni della sentenza, che vengono pubblicate a parte.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Che è il catcalling


Quando abbassi il finestrino ed urli abbbona!
Io lo faccio tutt’ora quando lascio la mia scopamica alla sua auto.


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> No, non è una evidenza banale: nel momento in cui tutto finisce sotto il cappello di "violenza sessuale", ciò ha delle conseguenze: nei paesi anglofoni, per esempio, esiste la lista dei Sex Offenders. Negli USA tale lista è pubblica e comporta profonde restrizioni alla libertà di movimento di chi vi è inserito.
> E se pensi di trovarci solo stupratori, o al limite palpeggiatori come il caso in questione, allora cito dalla pagina di Wikipedia: _Depending on jurisdiction, offenses requiring registration range in their severity from public urination or adolescent sexual experimentation with peers, to violent sex offenses._
> 
> Tutto però va nella stessa lista che si chiama solo "Sex offenders" e ha le stesse conseguenze per tutti.
> ...


Ti rispondo da non penalista 
Credo sia una fattispecie a cavallo tra le molestie sessuali, e la violenza sessuale (forse ricade in quest'ultima):
Art. 609 bis codice penale - Violenza sessuale - Brocardi.it 

Aggiungo una considerazione: uno stupro non è _odioso_. Odioso è il vicino di casa snob, odioso è il collega che sa tutto lui, odiosa è la sciura petulante che non si fa mai i cazzi suoi. Almeno per me.
Lo stupro è qualcosa in grado di inciderti l'anima, non di scivolarti sulla pelle.

Così eh, tanto per chiarire


----------



## Marjanna (1 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> infatti non fa una piega.
> se tra un anno starà ancora lì a lagnarsi facendo la traumatizzata, sapremo che ha cavalcato la situazione.


Che venga invitata in qualche trasmissione televisiva a parlarne potrebbe capitare.
Che torni a fare l'inviata fuori da uno stadio potrebbe anche esserle concesso, ma il rischio è che gli uomini la scansino.
Cosa poteva fare in alternativa, stare zitta e la volta dopo andare col cappotto fino ai piedi?
Forse "cavalcarla" le conviene a sto punto, sfruttare l'occasione per svolgere il suo lavoro in altri contesti.
Beccarsi uno stigma non è piacevole, poi che lei lo usi e lo faccia diventare un marchio di fabbrica, se rende, se lei ci riesce, non mi viene da condannarlo.

Rimane che se nessuno le rompeva le balle, lei faceva la sua intervista e se tornava a casa tranquilla.

Lo spray al peperoncino ce l'ho avuto anche io in borsa per un periodo, poi è scaduto. Però in un contesto di pericolo dimmi quanto è fattibile prendere uno spray (cercarlo in borsa, magari al buio) e riuscire a spruzzarlo proprio sugli occhi. Sarebbe più pratico un coltello, da affondare direttamente. Ma anche lì ci vuole allenamento, non è che ti improvvisi. Qualsiasi arma ti può essere rivoltata contro.
A me capitò in autobus di vedere una ragazza a cui si era seduto vicino un marocchino, e la stava molestando. Non la stava violentando, le si buttava contro a tratti, le faceva sentire l'alito, per dove si era seduto "incastrava" l'uscita (posti da 2). Lei era completamente bloccata. Io che ero seduta dietro l'ho vista. Non potevo certo affrontare l'uomo per difenderla. Mi sono alzata, l'ho guardata e l'ho salutata, e poi ho guardato lui dicendo "fai passare la mia amica?". Lei così si è alzata, non mi ha detto una parola ne io a lei (o almeno non ho ricordi particolari del dopo). Ci siamo avvicinate all'uscita e siamo rimaste ferme lì.

La volta che ti capita di passare per la zona buia, in cui ti trovi sola in un parcheggio, capitano eh... pur stando attenti.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Dicembre 2021)

quello del video è solo un cretino che pensava di fare lo spiritoso.
Ciò non toglie che va castigato perchè certi comportamenti vanno sempre puniti duramente.
Con un minimo di sfortuna (per lui) ricorderà molto bene la stronzata che ha fatto.
L'attenzione mediatica che ha generato gli potrebbe costare molto caro e finirà per pagare un prezzo molto alto.

Ho avuto modo di assistere a ben più gravi atti di violenza:
collega che non potevamo lasciare sola con il dirigente. 
amica cameriera molestata pesantemente.
collega universitaria sotto costante stalking (per dire poco..) del professore e relativa dichiarazione di guerra se nn si abbassava le mutande.

Questi episodi, se possibile, sono ancora più schifosi perchè in un contesto di sudditanza dove la vittima è frenata nelle reazioni perchè sa bene quali ritorsioni possono essere messe in pratica dal carnefice.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2021)

È già stata invitata.
Diventera‘ famosa, scriverà un libro, andrà all’isola dei famosi, trovo tutto ciò molto normale essendo in Italia.


----------



## Lostris (1 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che venga invitata in qualche trasmissione televisiva a parlarne potrebbe capitare.
> Che torni a fare l'inviata fuori da uno stadio potrebbe anche esserle concesso, ma il rischio è che gli uomini la scansino.
> Cosa poteva fare in alternativa, stare zitta e la volta dopo andare col cappotto fino ai piedi?
> Forse "cavalcarla" le conviene a sto punto, sfruttare l'occasione per svolgere il suo lavoro in altri contesti.
> ...


Beh ma se passo per una strada non sicura non è che aspetto la minaccia per cercare lo spray nella borsa …
Lo tengo già bello pronto (e con il verso giusto, che si sa mai )

Non ho mai avuto lo spray, comunque.
Diciamo che quando capita che ho timore tengo le chiavi pronte (mirerei agli occhi) e sto all’erta rispetto all’ambiente (eventuali vie di fuga/possibilità di essere sentita se urlo/ecc).
Ah, maledico anche i tacchi, se li indosso.


----------



## abebis (1 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti rispondo da non penalista
> Credo sia una fattispecie a cavallo tra le molestie sessuali, e la violenza sessuale (forse ricade in quest'ultima):
> Art. 609 bis codice penale - Violenza sessuale - Brocardi.it


La mia domanda non era tanto su quello che dice la legge quanto sulla percezione dei singoli. 
Ne deduco che la tua percezione coincide con la legge: per te è violenza sessuale e i due tipi si devono prendere dai 6 ai 12 anni di carcere.

Ne prendo atto.

Non ti sei espressa sul giornalista, però.

Io, per conto mio, mi ritrovo molto nelle parole di una donna, giornalista e collega della involontaria protagonista di questa storia









						Giorgia Rossi dopo le molestie a Greta Beccaglia: «Nessuno deve approfittarsi di una donna, non è una goliardia»
					

La giornalista della piattaforma di streaming: «È triste, avvilente, che una donna possa ancora essere considerata come oggetto»




					www.corriere.it
				




che mi sembra molto equilibrato.



> Aggiungo una considerazione: uno stupro non è _odioso_. Odioso è il vicino di casa snob, odioso è il collega che sa tutto lui, odiosa è la sciura petulante che non si fa mai i cazzi suoi. Almeno per me.
> Lo stupro è qualcosa in grado di inciderti l'anima, non di scivolarti sulla pelle.
> 
> Così eh, tanto per chiarire


Va bene: abbiamo capito che noi uomini non siamo in grado di capire. Ora vogliamo farla diventare una discussione tra persone civili e non violente o deve restare un confronto tra generi? Perché in quest'ultimo caso mi defilo volentieri.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si vede che non sei una donna. Ma forse non sei neanche un uomo  sei un bulletto che crede di essere superfigo. Una volta sul lavoro un mio capo mi palpeggio il seno e mi sono sentita umiliata, violata. *Lui fortunatamente non era un cretino* come te e mi chiese scusa per mesi, scuse che percepivo sincere


Invece lo era eccome, e lo resta, stai tranquilla.
A prescindere da quella che potesse essere la situazione o il rapporto che poteva essere tra voi confidenziale, prendere una simile iniziativa è un comportamento che non ha granché di risonanza emotiva. La percezione di sbagliato che può esserci in un atteggiamento è, purtroppo, ampiamente variabile da soggetto a soggetto. L'unica cosa certa è che in quel momento il tu capetto si è spaventato per le conseguenze in cui sarebbe incorso.
Alla fine, più che chiederti scusa, ha ringraziato per mesi.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che venga invitata in qualche trasmissione televisiva a parlarne potrebbe capitare.
> Che torni a fare l'inviata fuori da uno stadio potrebbe anche esserle concesso, ma il rischio è che gli uomini la scansino.
> Cosa poteva fare in alternativa, stare zitta e la volta dopo andare col cappotto fino ai piedi?
> Forse "cavalcarla" le conviene a sto punto, sfruttare l'occasione per svolgere il suo lavoro in altri contesti.
> ...


ma chi scansa una che si incazza per una pacca sul culo non richiesta?
Essú.
Se invece sei una persona che per fare carriera arma un linciaggio, e Dio solo sa quanta gente ci sta così nei giri della Rai, ti scanso a prescindere.
Sull'autobus sei stata perfetta. Disinnescare l'aggressività è sempre la strategia migliore. Anche se sei enorme comunque la rissa non é lo scenario che paga.
Io non le ho mai prese da uno più grosso di me, sempre da qualche nano maledetto


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> È mio padre che, mentre mi accompagnava a scuola elementare, abbassa il finestrino e grida ad una donna che camminava sul marciapiede “Bel ciapì”.
> 
> Era la mia maestra di matematica.
> 
> ...


Gesù!


----------



## abebis (1 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che venga invitata in qualche trasmissione televisiva a parlarne potrebbe capitare.
> Che torni a fare l'inviata fuori da uno stadio potrebbe anche esserle concesso, ma il rischio è che gli uomini la scansino.
> Cosa poteva fare in alternativa, stare zitta e la volta dopo andare col cappotto fino ai piedi?
> Forse "cavalcarla" le conviene a sto punto, sfruttare l'occasione per svolgere il suo lavoro in altri contesti.
> Beccarsi uno stigma non è piacevole, poi che lei lo usi e lo faccia diventare un marchio di fabbrica, se rende, se lei ci riesce, non mi viene da condannarlo.


Io la vedo bene come inviata di Raisport l'anno prossimo ai mondiali... 

Ne riparliamo tra un anno. Vabbeh, sempre che l'Italia ci vada, a 'sti mondiali... 



> Rimane che se nessuno le rompeva le balle, lei faceva la sua intervista e se tornava a casa tranquilla.


E questo è pacifico: siamo tutti d'accordo ed è quello che avrebbe dovuto essere. Non mi pare che nessuno lo abbia messo minimamente in dubbio.


----------



## bull63 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> perfetto
> Infatti si parla della possibilità di una condanna a 6 anni. Perché il termine usato è violenza sessuale.
> piccolo problema, non è che poi allo stupratore ne danno 20 ma 6. Anche lo stupro è violenza sessuale. Io continuo a pensare che questo episodio andasse molto meno enfatizzato è chiamato con il corretto termine che per me nulla c’entra con la violenza sessuale


Concordo, Beccaria l'ha spiegato nel 1700 e noi non lo capiamo nell'anno 2000.
Ogni pena deve essere rapportata al delitto; non si possono punire l’omicidio e un reato minore con la stessa pena: se ne dedurrebbe una perdita di coscienza di quale fra i due reati sia il peggiore, e si esorterebbe il reo a macchiarsi del più grave dei due, specie a parità di castigo.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me fa girare le palle che ci si attacchi a un episodio così per dar sfogo alla frustrazione di lasciare fare come cazzo gli pare quelli che sono i soggetti davvero pericolosi per una donna
> 
> Quelli alla gogna mai, anzi.. liberi di arrivare fino in fondo.
> 
> E poi ogni tanto salta fuori uno scemo al quale si fa il battuto


Da questo, alla molestia più sofisticata, c'è sicuramente una bella differenza. Ciò non toglie che siano tutti comportamenti punibili, in comune hanno una risonanza emotiva paragonabile.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Da questo, alla molestia più sofisticata, c'è sicuramente una bella differenza. Ciò non toglie che siano tutti comportamenti punibili, in comune hanno una risonanza emotiva paragonabile.


È un comportamento da punire assolutamente, nessuno lo mette in dubbio

Voglio solo dire che questa ragazza è stata baciata dalla fortuna con quella palpata di culo data in quel contesto

Se se la gioca bene, altro che diretta striminzita in una TV locale di merda col vecchietto rimbiscarito in studio.

Voglio dire che mi piacerebbe che fuori dai pronti soccorsi o dalle aule ci fossero fotografi e cameramen che inseguono i molestatori  e i violenti che fanno danni gravi

E mi piacerebbe venissero inseguiti giorno e notte dalle jene e dai social e tenuto il fiato addosso in tutte le edizioni dei TG.
E su youtube

Invece un fogliettino di merda rilasciato dai carabinieri , nel completo anonimato mediatico, dove c'è scritto Di fare il bravo, e continuano a fare macelli


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Hai descritto la maggioranza delle relazioni di lavoro tra datore di lavoro e subordinato, anche molti matrimoni adesso che ci penso.
> Il fatto è che le interazioni tra le scimmie, più o meno evolute, è spesso violento. Imporre la propria volontà agli altri è uno dei motori fondamentali delle relazioni, animali e umane.
> A me francamente quello che ha stupito più di tutto è l'ostentanta "sorpresa", come se molti scoprissero oggi che la natura umana è, di base, violenta.
> Il minorato che le ha dato una manata è solo più vicino allo stato scimmiesco e quindi ha meno filtri culturali, ma la grande sorpresa che vedo mi pare sempre fuori luogo.
> ...


Hai colto quello che intendevo, grazie!


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un comportamento da punire assolutamente, nessuno lo mette in dubbio
> 
> Voglio solo dire che questa ragazza è stata baciata dalla fortuna con quella palpata di culo data in quel contesto
> 
> ...


Avevo capito il senso del tuo discorso, che condivido ma che voglio ripulire dalla pura strumentalizzazione che è un fatto degno di nota ma anche di un  livello diverso. Intendevo solo puntualizzare.
Infatti volevo spostare il focus sulla crudeltà che accomuna tutte le situazioni, e per cercarla anche laddove può passare inosservata.


----------



## perplesso (1 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cosa hai capito?


varie cose


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Hai descritto la maggioranza delle relazioni di lavoro tra datore di lavoro e subordinato, anche molti matrimoni adesso che ci penso.
> Il fatto è che le interazioni tra le scimmie, più o meno evolute, è spesso violento. Imporre la propria volontà agli altri è uno dei motori fondamentali delle relazioni, animali e umane.
> A me francamente quello che ha stupito più di tutto è l'ostentanta "sorpresa", come se molti scoprissero oggi che la natura umana è, di base, violenta.
> Il minorato che le ha dato una manata è solo più vicino allo stato scimmiesco e quindi ha meno filtri culturali, ma la grande sorpresa che vedo mi pare sempre fuori luogo.
> ...


Invece è proprio una questione educativa. E non semplicemente quella legata alla punizione automatica conseguente ad un'azione sbagliata. Bensì legata alla propria risonanza emotiva con la quale comprendi per empatia che determinate azioni hanno determinati effetti negativi.

Forse un mentecatto patologico non sarà mai plasmabile, posso essere d'accordo. Ma vuoi dirmi che si nasce tutti mentecatti?


----------



## abebis (1 Dicembre 2021)

Se fosse sufficiente la punizione automatica con certezza della pena, allora gli USA tra pena di morte e three strike law dovrebbero essere uno stato in cui la violenza di qualsiasi tipo dovrebbe essere un ricordo del lontano passato...


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Se fosse sufficiente la punizione automatica con certezza della pena, allora gli USA tra pena di morte e three strike law dovrebbero essere uno stato in cui la violenza di qualsiasi tipo dovrebbe essere un ricordo del lontano passato...


Ma infatti non è quello il punto.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh ma se passo per una strada non sicura non è che aspetto la minaccia per cercare lo spray nella borsa …
> Lo tengo già bello pronto (e con il verso giusto, che si sa mai )
> 
> Non ho mai avuto lo spray, comunque.
> ...


Te sei alta, me lo ricordo. Io per mirare con le chiavi agli occhi dovrei portarmi dietro pure una scala portatile. A parte la battutaccia l'hai mai fatto? Ossia hai mai preso un oggetto, non necessariamente le chiavi, e hai provato ad avvicinarti agli occhi di un uomo e vedere se ti riesce a bloccare? Anche a me è capitato di tenere le chiavi a portata, però dipende sempre chi ti trovi davanti. La prima via di fuga è scappare, e in effetti i tacchi lì son na rogna. Ma pure la borsa, se stiamo a guardare queste cose deve essere consona alla corsa, ed eventualmente sfracellata in faccia. Ma chi di noi sta a fare tutte ste considerazioni quando fa un acquisto?

E poi dipende sempre dal momento in cui ti capita. Non è che siamo una linea retta. Capitano tante cose nella vita, c'è il giorno in cui sei meno reattiva, il giorno in cui non ti senti tanto bene ma devi comunque recarti in X ufficio.

Comunque dipende da dove si vive. Io sono fortunata perchè la zona intorno a me è sempre stata abbastanza tranquilla, ora via via che sta crescendo la popolazione, con l'integrazione di persone di altre nazionalità, gli atti criminali stanno crescendo. La violenza verso una donna per me rientra negli atti criminali. Quando io ero piccola se una persona anziana mi riprendeva per strada, non mi sarei mai sognata di picchiarla, adesso sono cose che sento capitare.
Per quanto alcuni siano dei rompipalle, il riflesso è anche levare loro una funzione sociale di vigilanza, che da anche un'utilità alla persona stessa.
Leva leva leva, destruttura destruttura destruttura, mettici la legge, sopra il cavillo burocratico e così via si finisce tutti per essere funzionali solo al consumo, senza più riuscire ad immaginare niente altro. (scusa sono andata OT)


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quasi.
> MA.
> *Viviamo oggi, ed è purtroppo una conseguenza del fatto che il nostro stato di diritto non è nient'altro che un soggetto sovraordinato a cui abbiamo delegato il monopolio della violenza, in un atteggiamento mentale in base al quale ogni volta che ci accade qualcosa che viola i nostri confini dobbiamo pensare che arrivi qualcuno dall'alto e ci difenda*, io non riesco proprio a classificare una mano sul culo, oppure il famigerato catcalling come violenza perché presumo che quei confini che sono stati violati siano una mia responsabilità e che di conseguenza spetti a me difenderli. Questo è il fondamento dell'atteggiamento mentale sul quale ci siamo ampiamente confrontati. *Sapere che se non ti difendi da solo in certe circostanze non ti difende nessuno. Trovarlo anche giusto, ti dirò, perché chi non sa difendersi non serve a niente a nessuno e neanche a se stesso. Se non sai prenderti cura di te, non ti prenderai mai cura degli altri in modo sano.
> 
> ...


Condivido il discorso che fai.
Ossia che la propria protezione, che comprende anche la costruzione di sancta sanctorum dedicati e riservati, sia una responsabilità individuale.



Su una cosa non sono d'accordo.

Io non ho il minimo problema a valutare violenta una qualunque azione ricada nel dominio di quelle azioni che hanno anche soltanto l'intenzione di annullare l'altro, varcando il limiti e i confini senza consenso. Proprio perchè quei limiti sono sotto la mia responsabilità.

E ritengo una aggravante il fatto che nella maggior parte dei casi nemmeno ci sia l'intenzione ma sia proprio e soltanto il risultato di un passaggio all'agito.

Non ho paura della violenza, non ho paura di guardarla, non ho paura di nominarla.
Neppure di incontrarla.

Auspico il riconoscimento, proprio per il sostegno ad una mentalità di difesa.
Io ho una mentalità di difesa perchè l'ho incontrata. Ci sono stata dentro a bagna. Mi ha riempita e mi ha svuotata.
E mi ha insegnato, anche chi sono.
Mi affido alla mia parte violenta. Quando mi serve farlo. Senza la minima remora. E adesso la so anche gestire e finalizzare.
So bene il prezzo che ho pagato. E ne sono fiera.

Se mi metti una mano sul culo e sono di buon umore, ti prendi un calcio nel culo e una battuta.
Se mi prendi nel giorno sbagliato e me ne dai un minimo di possibilità (come il minus habens che ha pensato bene di muoversi davanti ad una telecamera) ti asfalto con tutti i mezzi che il soggetto delegato mi fornisce.
E a questi ci aggiungo pure la manipolazione di tutti gli stereotipi correlati.

Perchè è giusto?
No. Perchè hai rotto i coglioni.
Perchè c'è un senso?
no. Semplicemente perchè a seconda del mio umore ti va in un modo oppure in un altro.


Hai tentato di superare un confine. Benvenuto. Adesso paghi il biglietto.

Hai scusanti?
Attenuanti?

Non me ne frega una cazzo.
Proprio perchè non mi affido ad un sistema bigotto e dopante, che vuole vendere l'illusione della bontà e della sicurezza uso il sistema per quel che fa comodo a me. Per il mio umore. Per la mia soddisfazione.

E per certi versi in onore anche alla parte di me che mi sta più sui coglioni. Ossia la scimmia xenofoba, violenta, crudele che sono biologicamente.

Uno dei presupposti di fondo alla difesa è aver riconosciuto in sè la violenza e averci fatto amicizia.

Il presupposto a tutto questo per me è uno soltanto.
*La violenza sessuale, è il non pensiero che viene usato per continuare a non parlare apertamente di violenza.

La tassonomia delle violenze è retorica e pensiero. Spesso giustificazione all'inadeguatezza sociale.*
Va bene seduti al bar davanti ad un caffè e una sigaretta.
Si può disquisire su modi, tempi, e il cazzo che si vuole.
E' masturbazione.

Io mi riferisco alla violenza.
Sessuale o meno non vedo la minima differenza. E relativamente mi interessa nel concreto.

Se passi il mio limite semplicemente te ne accorgi, perchè non ho tempo da perdere a farmi i ditalini su quale tipo di violenza tu mi stia usando.
Hai rotto il cazzo. Tanto basta.

Il tutto, da personcina gentile quale sono 

Mi sto riuscendo a spiegare?


----------



## bettypage (1 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con sto curriculum se non ti sale il veleno è un problema tuo però.
> Io ho fatto per una vita l'istruttore nei corsi di difesa personale. Ero giovane e mi piaceva molto l'idea di aiutare le povere sventurate.
> In quegli anni ho imparato che l'atteggiamento mentale è tutto.
> Il mondo si divide in chi reagisce e chi no, chi subisce e chi anticipa.
> ...


Ma guarda che oggi sono piuttosto adulta per gestirmi il coglione di turno. 
Mai avuto problemi in cantiere, il tizio peraltro era un perfetto coglione sul tragitto, sottolineavo il fatto che ero in jeans, giacca tecnica, scarpe antinfortunistiche e cappellino, non proprio sexy. 

Nel merito stanno strumentalizzando come sempre la situazione.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma chi scansa una che si incazza per una pacca sul culo non richiesta?
> Essú.
> Se invece sei una persona che per fare carriera arma un linciaggio, e Dio solo sa quanta gente ci sta così nei giri della Rai, ti scanso a prescindere.
> Sull'autobus sei stata perfetta. Disinnescare l'aggressività è sempre la strategia migliore. Anche se sei enorme comunque la rissa non é lo scenario che paga.
> Io non le ho mai prese da uno più grosso di me, sempre da qualche nano maledetto


Volevo dire che potrebbe venire scansata oggi, dopo il cancan mediatico.
Se l'abbia usata come arma per fare carriera non lo so, non ho la più pallida idea di chi sia. 
La scena dell'autobus l'ho riportata per dire che io ho visto proprio la ragazza che entrava in blocco, che si ibernava. 
Tu non puoi sapere come reagirai ad un dato evento finchè non lo vivi. Io ho scoperto che a me parte il panico a fronte di un terremoto, proprio che mi cedono le gambe dal tremore. Se dovessi uscire in caso di emergenza ho molto meno tempo di un altra persona a cui non succede.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Te sei alta, me lo ricordo. Io per mirare con le chiavi agli occhi dovrei portarmi dietro pure una scala portatile. A parte la battutaccia l'hai mai fatto? Ossia hai mai preso un oggetto, non necessariamente le chiavi, e hai provato ad avvicinarti agli occhi di un uomo e vedere se ti riesce a bloccare? Anche a me è capitato di tenere le chiavi a portata, però dipende sempre chi ti trovi davanti. La prima via di fuga è scappare, e in effetti i tacchi lì son na rogna. Ma pure la borsa, se stiamo a guardare queste cose deve essere consona alla corsa, ed eventualmente sfracellata in faccia. Ma chi di noi sta a fare tutte ste considerazioni quando fa un acquisto?
> 
> E poi dipende sempre dal momento in cui ti capita. Non è che siamo una linea retta. Capitano tante cose nella vita, c'è il giorno in cui sei meno reattiva, il giorno in cui non ti senti tanto bene ma devi comunque recarti in X ufficio.
> 
> ...


Io quando tornavo dall' ufficio alla fine del turno serale ...visto la zona che fa veramente paura ai ciechi tenevo sempre in mano...il teaser ..
Fortunatamente non si è mai avvicinato nessuno...
Altrimenti...l avrei usato senza pietà...
Inoltre un istruttore di difesa personale mi aveva suggerito in caso di aggressione di colpire con ambo le mani l aggressore sulle orecchie ..
In questo modo lo si stordisce e poi ovviamente correre via ...


----------



## Lostris (1 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Te sei alta, me lo ricordo. Io per mirare con le chiavi agli occhi dovrei portarmi dietro pure una scala portatile. A parte la battutaccia l'hai mai fatto? Ossia hai mai preso un oggetto, non necessariamente le chiavi, e hai provato ad avvicinarti agli occhi di un uomo e vedere se ti riesce a bloccare? Anche a me è capitato di tenere le chiavi a portata, però dipende sempre chi ti trovi davanti. La prima via di fuga è scappare, e in effetti i tacchi lì son na rogna. Ma pure la borsa, se stiamo a guardare queste cose deve essere consona alla corsa, ed eventualmente sfracellata in faccia. Ma chi di noi sta a fare tutte ste considerazioni quando fa un acquisto?
> 
> E poi dipende sempre dal momento in cui ti capita. Non è che siamo una linea retta. Capitano tante cose nella vita, c'è il giorno in cui sei meno reattiva, il giorno in cui non ti senti tanto bene ma devi comunque recarti in X ufficio.
> 
> ...


No, non ho mai provato a colpire un uomo in volto sotto minaccia, fortunatamente.

Per come sono (o meglio, credo di essere… che finché non provi non sai come reagisci) sarebbe l’ultima risorsa, prima proverei certamente ad allontanarmi/scappare.

Al di là delle apostrofate per strada, più o meno volgari, non ho vissuto (percepito) situazioni di reale pericolo in termini di violenza.

Unica volta alle elementari, forse quarta, mentre tornavo a casa in pieno giorno, un uomo su di un motorino mi è passato accanto con un Ciao bella, rallentando e guardandomi.

Ricordo di essermi spaventata.
Lui è passato oltre girando l’angolo, ma il rumore del motorino che si allontanava non c’era stato.
Io camminavo verso quel punto e man mano l’ansia cresceva, perché sentivo che c’era qualcosa che non andava.

Appena girato l’angolo infatti era lì, che mi aspettava.
Il motorino abbandonato lungo la siepe, si era tirato fuori l’uccello e si stava masturbando, venendo verso di me e dicendomi cose.. che mi voleva chiavare (non sapevo nemmeno csignificasse).

Mi ha terrorizzato. Ho accelerato il passo superandolo. Il cancello di casa mia era a venti metri.
Non mi sono voltata, sono andata dritta in casa.

Non mi sono bloccata, ma non sono corsa via.
Se mi avesse presa, o toccata, non ho idea di come avrei reagito.

So che appena entrata in casa ero sconvolta e tremavo, e raccontai tutto a mio padre, vergognandomi chissà perché.

Mi disse, sdrammatizzando, che non c’era problema e che, se fosse ricapitata una cosa del genere, non dovevo far altro che invitarlo a salire in casa.. dove ci sarebbe stato lui ad accoglierlo come si meritava .

Anche da me è tutto abbastanza tranquillo.
Dire che mi sento perfettamente a mio agio a girare da sola tardi o in luoghi isolati (anche solo per fare una passeggiata) però, è una bugia.

Ed è stancante sentirsi così.


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> No, non è una evidenza banale: nel momento in cui tutto finisce sotto il cappello di "violenza sessuale", ciò ha delle conseguenze: nei paesi anglofoni, per esempio, esiste la lista dei Sex Offenders. Negli USA tale lista è pubblica e comporta profonde restrizioni alla libertà di movimento di chi vi è inserito.
> E se pensi di trovarci solo stupratori, o al limite palpeggiatori come il caso in questione, allora cito dalla pagina di Wikipedia: _Depending on jurisdiction, offenses requiring registration range in their severity from public urination or adolescent sexual experimentation with peers, to violent sex offenses._
> 
> Tutto però va nella stessa lista che si chiama solo "Sex offenders" e ha le stesse conseguenze per tutti.
> ...


Ogni stato ha le sue leggi.
E sono rappresentative di quello stato.

Se qui la manata sul culo, che *VIOLA* i confini del mio corpo* senza il mio consenso *è ritenuta popolarmente una goliardata ma asseverata nel contenitore delle molestie...beh...in nome della difesa dei confini che sono sotto la mia responsabilità e che ho il dovere morale di difendere anche in considerazione del fatto che intorno a me la risposta è "non prendertela, sei rigida fatti una risata", io ho il potere, anche legislativo, di difendermi dissentendo dal fatto che sia una goliardata e affermando che non mi fa ridere e quindi ho il potere di usare quel ho a disposizione legalmente per romperti il cazzo almeno a pari con quello che l'hai rotto tu.

Se tu, nel momento in cui io reagisco con gli strumenti che ho a disposizione e magari usando anche social skills che tu non hai, non sai difendere i tuoi confini...beh, ma comprendimi! E' che sono taaanto rigida. Mi offendo facilmente. Sono proprio una permalosetta. E magari c'avevo pure le mestruazioni quel giorno, che si sa, lo sballo ormonale a noi donne non ci fa mica esser tanto lucide e siamo in balia delle emozioni.
Non prendertela, essù...e poi magari la mia squadra aveva perso la partita del cuore.  

Fai azioni.
Sotto la tua responsabilità.
Arrivano risposte.

A volte sono reazioni.
E ti va liscia.
Altre volte sono azioni.
E allora ti lisciano il pelo.

Tutta esperienza.

Quindi.

Il tipo è un minus habens che ha pensato di violare dei confini davanti a delle telecamere fornendo ogni appiglio per farsi fare il mazzo.
E' corretto che i giudici gli facciano il mazzo secondo le leggi dello stato.

Non credo nella giustizia della giustizia.
La giustizia si muove in uno spazio grigio. Cercando di bilanciare offesa e difesa.
A volte ci prende a volte no.

Dipende dal potere che ognuno sa mettere in campo.

Dal mio punto di vista, se pensi di poter metter una mano sul culo (EDIT: ma anche se pensi di fartela mettere per aumentare potere), prendendoti un potere, e in risposta ti asfaltano perchè non hai valutato quello che stavi facendo è solo un gioco di equilibrio.,

E quel gioco di equilibrio l'hai iniziato operando una scelta: violare, superare dei limiti senza chiedere permesso.
Ossia hai deciso di usare violenza. Piccola? grande?....eh...la valutazione è soggettiva e l'oggettività è nelle leggi (giuste o sbagliate che siano non importa molto in questa valutazione. Quelle sono).

E questo per rispondere alle tue domande.

Il tipo non ha considerato il periodo storico in cui ha dato la manata sul culo.
20 anni fa soltanto non avrebbe fatto scalpore, anzi, si sarebbe pure preso gli applausi del pubblico.

Il tipo non ha considerato che un video certifica lo svolgimento dei fatti.
Senza video la cosa non avrebbe la portata che ha.

Il tipo ha violato dei limiti che la tipa ha la responsabilità di difendere.
E ha sbagliato ulteriormente la valutazione pensando che la tipa non li avrebbe difesi.

Ha scelto la tipa sbagliata.

Un po' come quando non valuti che stai camminando nel quartiere di merda e ti infrasano al muro.

Il collega ebete ha fatto anche lui valutazioni sbagliate, fuori tempo.
E pagherà pure lui.
Credeva di poter dire, come si diceva 100 anni fa, non prendertela.
Beh...forse adesso imparerà che non funziona così. E' fuori tempo.

O magari se la prenderanno col sistema cattivo e ingiusto. E che la tipa è la solita troia che strumentalizza. E la cosa grave non è che strumentalizza in sè, è che strumentalizza per avere altro potere (la carriera). Avesse strumentalizzato per farsi compatire probabilmente non avrebbe stupito nessuno.

Se violi dei limiti, e questo ha fatto il tipo e pure lo strusciante e il collega, ci sono le conseguenze.
Se trovi chi è più forte di te, sono più pesanti.
E' tutto qui.

Ecco...c'è da dire che questi geni, manco hanno fatto valutazioni evidentemente e quindi il potere di azione l'hanno servito loro su un piatto d'argento.


@Foglia ti ha risposto per i riferimenti di legge.

Quanto allo stupro odioso....ecco, direi che è un insegnante di quelli veramente bastardi.
Ma anche di quelli che non ti dimentichi quello che ti hanno insegnato.
E che tieni nel cuore, perchè comunque quegli insegnamenti non sono più semplicemente insegnamenti ma parti di te.

In quanto maschio, non hai la più pallida idea di cosa sia uno stupro e fai bene a non metterti a dissertarne.
Non ne saresti in grado.

Salvo tu fossi in grado di portare la prospettiva maschile dello stupro (vista la confusione specifico, non la prospettiva dello stupratore...ma la violenza vista ala maschile.)
E allora sarebbe utile dissertarne.

Tu trovi odioso lo stupro. Io non lo trovo odioso.
E' una parte di me.
E, per mia fortuna, ho smesso di considerarla odiosa.


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Va bene: abbiamo capito che noi uomini non siamo in grado di capire. Ora vogliamo farla diventare una discussione tra persone civili e non violente o deve restare un confronto tra generi? Perché in quest'ultimo caso mi defilo volentieri.


La stessa risposta la avrei data a una donna, se avesse definito "odioso " uno stupro. Poi se non ti va di parlarne, non ti interessa, o ti fa paura l'argomento, basta dirlo, e in quella precisa prospettiva posso capire la tua voglia di liquidarlo con l'aggettivo che hai usato 

Io l'ho sperimentato, uno di quelli avvenuti con le peggiori modalità possibili, anche se in tutta franchezza dubito ci possa essere una modalità "light" dello stupro e della violenza sessuale. L'ho sperimentato quando stavo male, nel momento in cui il mio cervello rifiutava la depressione, ed ebbi un corto circuito. Lo ricordo bene. Io praticamente stavo dando di matto, lui mi tirò un cazzotto per calmarmi, poi lamentandosi che non scopava mai fece il resto  Con me che non ero in me, ma evidentemente non abbastanza da non ricordare. Questo è il Male. Odioso proprio non mi verrebbe mai da definirlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Condivido il discorso che fai.
> Ossia che la propria protezione, che comprende anche la costruzione di sancta sanctorum dedicati e riservati, sia una responsabilità individuale.
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che ti spieghi. su tutto. Ma che non ci sia intenzione e premeditazione per me resta la scriminante tra violenza e non violenza. Esattamente il motivo per cui non spacco la testa a chi mi sale su un piede senza farlo apposta.Non metti la mano sul culo a una che non te lo chiede per caso o per noncuranza. La metti perchè sono anni che lo fai, o perchè hai deciso di farlo. altro che


ipazia ha detto:


> nella maggior parte dei casi nemmeno ci sia l'intenzione ma sia proprio e soltanto il risultato di un passaggio all'agito.


la violenza è sempre intenzionale. altrimenti è come bagnarsi sotto la pioggia. colpa mia che non ho preso l'ombrello.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> abbiamo capito che noi uomini non siamo in grado di capire


spiegalo a tutti quelli ingroppati controvoglia in carcere.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Gesù!


Anche. 2000 anni fa in mediooriente? Figurati che gli poteva uscire dalla bocca.


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che ti spieghi. su tutto. Ma che non ci sia intenzione e premeditazione per me resta la scriminante tra violenza e non violenza. Esattamente il motivo per cui non spacco la testa a chi mi sale su un piede senza farlo apposta.*Non metti la mano sul culo a una che non te lo chiede per caso o per noncuranza. La metti perchè sono anni che lo fai, o perchè hai deciso di farlo. altro che*
> 
> la violenza è sempre intenzionale. altrimenti è come bagnarsi sotto la pioggia. colpa mia che non ho preso l'ombrello.


Il grassetto. Esattamente.
Ecco perchè è violenza.
(sessuale o meno, frega un cazzo).

quanto all'intenzionalità...c'è chi è consapevolmente intenzionale e chi semplicemente va all'agito senza passare per una intenzione definita e consapevole, va semplicemente per abitudine, per consolidamento di un comportamento rinforzato (e qui, gli altri minus che ridacchiano, commentano a cazzo di cane o consigliano una resa sono a loro volta complici. Inconsapevoli e agenti. L'intenzionalità anche per loro è data dall'assuefazione a riti sociali dati per scontati e/o dall'accordo con quel comportamento).

Come dicevo, il passaggio all'agito, io lo considero, a differenza del sistema, una aggravante.
Perchè significa che non solo sei una scimmia xenofoba e violenta, ma che nemmeno lo sai.

E allora sei ancora più imprevedibile e pericoloso.
E non sei autonomo nella gestione di te. 

(vale anche al femminile, sia chiaro).

Neppure io spacco la testa se per sbaglio mi pestano un piede....ma ho una età per cui se mi dicono che per sbaglio mi han messo la mano sul culo mi vien da ridere. E non teneramente. E' quel ridere che scopre i denti.


----------



## Lostris (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E poi ci è andato lui a vedere come andavi a scuola?


Figurati!
Quello mai. Nemmeno con incentivo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> con queste motivazioni alla fine si fa passare tutto...la ragazza violentata perchè ubriaca ....colpa sua perchè si è ubriacata? la ragazza violentata perchè in giro da sola la sera ....colpa sua , devi essere scortata da un uomo....


Non è questione di colpa
È questione che non viviamo nel mondo ideale quindi secondo me prendi tutte le precauzioni per evitare di trovarti in situazioni spiacevoli 
Poi certo può capitarti anche se sei più che prudente 
Io non prendo la metro la sera, non mi sono mai ubriacata e se bevo so con chi sono e soprattutto chi mi riaccompagna nel caso. Non giro la sera a piedi da sola e comunque non vestita in un certo modo
È giusto? No. Nel mio mondo ideale dovrei poter fare tutte queste cose senza preoccuparmi ma visto che il mio mondo ideale non è quello in cui vivo mi adeguo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Perchè il denunciare questi comportamenti rende meno importanti le altre violenze? E'  educare che una persona va rispettata sempre e lo si impara dai gesti che sembrano innocenti, lo si impara non insultando come se fosse una goliardata ...lo vedi anche tu come la cosa viene percepita da persone che dovrebbero essere avvocati ....sai che il palpeggiamento è una violenza secondo il codice ? sai la pena ? dai 6 ai 12 anni con la riduzione al massimo dei 2/3 per le violenze minori....fatti i tuoi conti. Ti scrivo questo perchè proprio oggi una giudice di Milano ne parlava a Radio24, circoscrivendo il caso in questione nei limiti del codice penale. Poi se l' avvocato del forum ne sa più della giudice intervistata ...


No parlare di violenza sessuale e molestia secondo me non ha senso perché altrimenti troviamo un altro termine per molestie e violenza sessuale 
Il rischio è equiparare tutto


----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vuoi dirmi che si nasce tutti mentecatti?


No, infatti non tutti gli avrebbero dato una manata sul culo.
Ma quelli che hanno avuto la sfortuna di nascere un po' più scemi e magari con dei genitori altrettanto rintronati non li recuperi più


----------



## abebis (1 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....
> 
> E questo per rispondere alle tue domande.
> ...


A dir la verità, non mi è del tutto chiara quale sarebbe la risposta alle mie domande ma immagino da questo



> @Foglia ti ha risposto per i riferimenti di legge.


di poterne dedurre che sia la stessa (mancherebbe il reato con relativa pena che si merita il giornalista ma non importa).

La mia opinione è diversa e ho già espresso su quale principio si basa.

Non ho capito se il resto che dici è un cazziarmi perché leggi nella mia opinione una (qualsiasi) forma di accettazione o normalizzazione del fatto specifico.
Se così fosse, partendo dal fatto che non ho alcuna forma di accettazione e quindi non posso aver avuto l'intenzione di mettercela, o mi sono espresso male io o hai interpretato male tu.

Sappi solo che se l'intento è educare le persone e far capire gli errori che fanno nella speranza che non li rifacciano più, allora trattando la manata sul culo come uno stupro il rischio è di ottenere il risultato opposto. 
Se invece l'intento è semplicemente punire sperando che punendone uno se ne educhino cento, allora apposto così. Certo, è una strategia che non ha mai funzionato nella storia dell'uomo: se proprio ti va bene bene, ottieni l'obbedienza di cento, non la loro educazione. Ma si può sempre sperare che stavolta invece funzioni.

Per il resto, la discussione sta scivolando su corde che non mi appartengono, pertanto senza rimpianto lascio a voi la continuazione.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2021)

Chissà perchè le giornaliste sportive le scelgono tutte fighe....
Della serie guarda guarda lo zuccherino........... se lo tocchi ti taglio la mano....

L'ipocrisia ragazzi, l'ipocrisia.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Chissà perchè le giornaliste sportive le scelgono tutte fighe....
> Della serie guarda guarda lo zuccherino........... se lo tocchi ti taglio la mano....
> 
> L'ipocrisia ragazzi, l'ipocrisia di una società che usa il sesso come atrattiva, spesso la trasgressione (rigorosamente incanalata) come bandiera e si lamenta se qualche minus h. ci cade dentro come un allocco.


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Chissà perchè le giornaliste sportive le scelgono tutte fighe....
> Della serie guarda guarda lo zuccherino........... se lo tocchi ti taglio la mano....
> 
> L'ipocrisia ragazzi, l'ipocrisia.


Non capisco il nesso: chi dovrebbe dire "guarda lo zuccherino?". La giornalista?
Che in quei ruoli ci finiscano, guarda caso, donne avvenenti, è cosa risaputa. Se poi vogliamo far diventare una colpa il fatto di avere un bel culo, allora davvero non so più che dire. Nessuno penso abbia detto che non si possa guardare una bella donna come appunto si guarda una cosa bella. E' risaputo che per finire a lavorare in certi ambienti sia richiesta una bella presenza. Vale per la giornalista, vale per la commessa in certi posti, vale per la hostess, eccetera eccetera.
Quella che tu chiami "ipocrisia" (della società?) legittima che qualcuno pensi che tranquillamente "si possa" fare una roba del genere? Che lì per quel demente si è trattato di una pacca sul culo, giusto in quanto comunque altro non avrebbe potuto fare. E domani, magari, il medesimo demente, ispirato da un bel culo, magari in un vicolo senza gente, si sentirà autorizzato a fare ben altro.
Se poi di tutto questo vogliamo dare la colpa alla società che ipocritamente predilige che in certi ruoli ci siano belle donne, ok.
Non lo capisco


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è questione di colpa
> È questione che non viviamo nel mondo ideale quindi secondo me prendi tutte le precauzioni per evitare di trovarti in situazioni spiacevoli
> Poi certo può capitarti anche se sei più che prudente
> Io non prendo la metro la sera, non mi sono mai ubriacata e se bevo so con chi sono e soprattutto chi mi riaccompagna nel caso. Non giro la sera a piedi da sola e comunque non vestita in un certo modo
> È giusto? No. Nel mio mondo ideale dovrei poter fare tutte queste cose senza preoccuparmi ma visto che il mio mondo ideale non è quello in cui vivo mi adeguo.


Questo PURTROPPO (e sottolineo purtroppo) è un discorso che condivido. Non si tratta di guardare la questione dal punto di vista che "se indossi la minigonna te la vai a cercare". Si tratta di guardarlo dal punto di vista di evitare di incappare in certi pericoli, visto chi c'è in giro.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non capisco il nesso: chi dovrebbe dire "guarda lo zuccherino?". La giornalista?
> Che in quei ruoli ci finiscano, guarda caso, donne avvenenti, è cosa risaputa. Se poi vogliamo far diventare una colpa il fatto di avere un bel culo, allora davvero non so più che dire. Nessuno penso abbia detto che non si possa guardare una bella donna come appunto si guarda una cosa bella. E' risaputo che per finire a lavorare in certi ambienti sia richiesta una bella presenza. Vale per la giornalista, vale per la commessa in certi posti, vale per la hostess, eccetera eccetera.
> Quella che tu chiami "ipocrisia" (della società?) legittima che qualcuno pensi che tranquillamente "si possa" fare una roba del genere? Che lì per quel demente si è trattato di una pacca sul culo, giusto in quanto comunque altro non avrebbe potuto fare. E domani, magari, il medesimo demente, ispirato da un bel culo, magari in un vicolo senza gente, si sentirà autorizzato a fare ben altro.
> Se poi di tutto questo vogliamo dare la colpa alla società che ipocritamente predilige che in certi ruoli ci siano belle donne, ok.
> Non lo capisco


E daje.
Non è una giustificazione del deficente che tocca il culo, è difficile da capire?
Chiedetevi solo perchè vengono messi lì quei culi.
A me un sistema che titilla il mio aspetto scimmiesco e mette sulla graticola il cretino di turno fa schifo.
Hai capito?


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E daje.
> Non è una giustificazione del deficente che tocca il culo, è difficile da capire?
> Chiedetevi solo perchè vengono messi lì quei culi.
> A me un sistema che titilla il mio aspetto scimmiesco e mette sulla graticola il cretino di turno fa schifo.
> Hai capito?


E la conseguenza di non mettere nemmeno alla graticola (ma che poi, alla graticola de che?) il deficiente di turno, quale sarebbe?
Dare colpe alla vittima (perché torniamo sempre lì)? Non darle tutela? Dire che siccome su quel sistema ci campa, si trucca, si veste figa, valorizza alcune parti, allora tanto vale che se ne becchi le conseguenze???????


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E daje.
> Non è una giustificazione del deficente che tocca il culo, è difficile da capire?


Si

E non toccare culi!


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E la conseguenza di non mettere nemmeno alla graticola (ma che poi, alla graticola de che?) il deficiente di turno, quale sarebbe?
> Dare colpe alla vittima (perché torniamo sempre lì)? Non darle tutela? Dire che siccome su quel sistema ci campa, si trucca, si veste figa, valorizza alcune parti, allora tanto vale che se ne becchi le conseguenze???????


Se volete rivoltarvi nella vostra semplicistica risoluzione auguri.
Ti sto dicendo che il sistema usa lei il suo corpo e le sue aspirazioni, le usa, hai capito? 
Ma non ho mai sentito una che si rivolti perchè la usano da figa.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Se volete rivoltarvi nella vostra semplicistica risoluzione auguri.
> Ti sto dicendo che il sistema usa lei il suo corpo e le sue aspirazioni, le usa, hai capito?
> Ma non ho mai sentito una che si rivolti perchè la usano da figa.


Ma una col suo corpo ci fa quello che vuole e che gli conviene. Tuttavia anche una personalità esibizionista avrà i suoi confini nel valutare ciò che le nuoce o meno.
Cosa c'entra la mercificazione con il concetto di violenza?


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Ma una col suo corpo ci fa quello che vuole e che gli conviene. Tuttavia anche una personalità esibizionista avrà i suoi confini nel valutare ciò che le nuoce o meno.
> Cosa c'entra la mercificazione con il concetto di violenza?


La mercificazione -è- un aspetto della violenza, anzi delle definizioni e rivendicazioni del potere dentro una società.


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La mercificazione -è- un aspetto della violenza, anzi delle definizioni e rivendicazioni del potere dentro una società.


La mercificazione avviene anche in maniera consenziente. 
La violenza no.
 Dubito che la giornalista non abbia nemmeno studiato, comunque eh.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> La mercificazione avviene anche in maniera consenziente.
> La violenza no.
> Dubito che la giornalista non abbia nemmeno studiato, comunque eh.


La mercificazione ha -attori- e- fruitori- più o meno consapevoli. Li in mezzo le vittime ci sono, il fatto che qualcuno sia consenziente non ne diminuisce nè la gravità nè la dose di ipocrisia sociale.
Io non ho mai parlato degli studi di nessuno.


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La mercificazione ha -attori- e- fruitori- più o meno consapevoli. Li in mezzo le vittime ci sono, il fatto che qualcuno sia consenziente non ne diminuisce nè la gravità nè la dose di ipocrisia sociale.
> Io non ho mai parlato degli studi di nessuno.


Non hai parlato degli studi, ma hai detto che in quei ruoli ci vanno solo quelle fighe. Che è una gran verità, ma ti continuo a ripetere che tra il fare la velina (la modella o quel che vuoi) vendendo un'immagine (e certamente guadagnandoci) e l'accettare che ciò comporti la violenza "perché tanto è il sistema che la porta, secondo me, corre parecchia acqua sotto i ponti. 
Continui a parlare di ipocrisia: ipocrisia di chi?


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La mercificazione -è- un aspetto della violenza, anzi delle definizioni e rivendicazioni del potere dentro una società.


So bene quali e quante siano le forme della violenza.

Parecchi anni fa, di notte, soccorsi una donna per strada. Non ti dico come era ridotta, aveva un trauma alla testa che era gonfia da sembrare deforme. La caricai e la portai in ospedale al pronto soccorso.
Li, dove ne vedono di tutti i colori, un medico con fare cinico ci teneva a farmi presente  che si trattasse in definitiva di una prostituta, come se non lo avessi capito.

Il fatto che svendesse il suo corpo e le condizioni in cui versava non potevano essere riconducibili in alcun modo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> varie cose


Ha qualche dubbio..... Però mi voglio fidare


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> La mercificazione avviene anche in maniera consenziente.
> La violenza no.
> Dubito che la giornalista non abbia nemmeno studiato, comunque eh.


Guarda che nessuno mette in dubbio che quanto è avvenuto sia un reato e oltre a un reato
anche un gesto deprecabile da parte di un coglione, che da coglione pagherà.

L'idea era di saltare oltre un qualche centimetro da questo schema ampiamente condiviso, 

E saltare oltre non vuol dire affatto "suvvia ma in fondo che ha fatto, ha toccato un culo di una"


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non hai parlato degli studi, ma hai detto che in quei ruoli ci vanno solo quelle fighe. Che è una gran verità, ma ti continuo a ripetere che tra il fare la velina (la modella o quel che vuoi) vendendo un'immagine (e certamente guadagnandoci) e l'accettare che ciò comporti la violenza "perché tanto è il sistema che la porta, secondo me, corre parecchia acqua sotto i ponti.
> Continui a parlare di ipocrisia: ipocrisia di chi?


Secondo te, tra una giornalistra brava e figa e una brava e basta chi va avanti?
C'è qualcuno che parla di questa discriminazione? Questa discriminazione ha effetti sulla vita di quella brava e basta o no?
Vogliamo parlare dello zoo regolarmente ospitato a programmini di largo ascolto quali uomini e donne? 
Lo sai quando vengono trasmessi? Nelle ore di punta dell'ascolto degli adolescenti. Figo no?
Devo continuare con gli esempi?
Ipocrita mia cara è questa società. Ipocrita è chi usa il maglio della fisicità per fare fuori la concorrenza, lamentandosi come certi influencer di non riuscire ad avere una privacy.
Ipocrita ed irresponsabile è quello che passa valoriarmente il sistema dei media, in continua contraddizione, che prima ti spara il culo in tv in primo piano per solleticare i tuoi istinti e poi si batte il petto perchè le ragazzine tentano di scalare il successo con il culo medesimo.
Hai capito?


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno mette in dubbio che quanto è avvenuto sia un reato e oltre a un reato
> anche un gesto deprecabile da parte di un coglione, che da coglione pagherà.
> 
> L'idea era di saltare oltre un qualche centimetro da questo schema ampiamente condiviso,
> ...


Ma quindi cosa vogliamo dire?
Oh. Non è che io sia particolarmente avvenente, direi tutt'altro.  Eppure è toccato pure a me, a volte, incappare in quelle classiche situazioni che non sai come possano evolvere. Poi ti ripeto, io son brutta e cattiva,  capitato di ricambiare certe "battute " o sguardi, o avvicinamenti, con qualche sguardo in tralice, e finita lì.  Partecipo anch'io al sistema ipocrita quando faccio sport con il top sportivo? Dovrei girare con il ben più democratico burqa?


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno mette in dubbio che quanto è avvenuto sia un reato e oltre a un reato
> anche un gesto deprecabile da parte di un coglione, che da coglione pagherà.
> 
> L'idea era di saltare oltre un qualche centimetro da questo schema ampiamente condiviso,
> ...


Quoto


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2021)

e' il momento di farsi una domanda: ma perche' le giornaliste sportive so' tutte pin up?
					

chiamatemi quando prenderanno giornaliste sportive brutte o sovrappeso.  — Marta Cagnola (@martacagnola) November 29, 2021           Concita De Gregorio per https://invececoncita.blogautore.repubblica.it           greta beccaglia     Posto che la bellezza: 1) E’ un dono,




					www.dagospia.com
				



Ecco qua, appena pubblicato, visto che evidentemente le considerazioni di cui sopra non sono il solo a farle.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno mette in dubbio che quanto è avvenuto sia un reato e oltre a un reato
> anche un gesto deprecabile da parte di un coglione, che da coglione pagherà.
> 
> *L'idea era di saltare oltre un qualche centimetro da questo schema ampiamente condiviso,*
> ...


Ma davvero ritieni che il contesto, che nel caso specifico attiene alla speculazione che gravita intorno al calcio in una delle tante sue forme, passi così inosservato tanto da  richiedere un approfondimento che permetta di andare oltre le apparenze?
Anche dal punto di vista della ragazza?

Bastava improntare il thread in modo adeguato e discuterne in maniera circoscritta e avremmo discusso per pagine di questioni tanto banali quanto palesi.

Si è saltati oltre e ci si è concentrati sulla violenza proprio perché adducevi a situazioni che analogamente producevano danni più importanti.


----------



## Lostris (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo te, tra una giornalistra brava e figa e una brava e basta chi va avanti?
> C'è qualcuno che parla di questa discriminazione? Questa discriminazione ha effetti sulla vita di quella brava e basta o no?
> Vogliamo parlare dello zoo regolarmente ospitato a programmini di largo ascolto quali uomini e donne?
> Lo sai quando vengono trasmessi? Nelle ore di punta dell'ascolto degli adolescenti. Figo no?
> ...


Ma perché sei così aggressivo?


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> e' il momento di farsi una domanda: ma perche' le giornaliste sportive so' tutte pin up?
> 
> 
> chiamatemi quando prenderanno giornaliste sportive brutte o sovrappeso.  — Marta Cagnola (@martacagnola) November 29, 2021           Concita De Gregorio per https://invececoncita.blogautore.repubblica.it           greta beccaglia     Posto che la bellezza: 1) E’ un dono,
> ...


E quindi? Sull'argomento in se non puoi che trovare tutti d'accordo.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> e' il momento di farsi una domanda: ma perche' le giornaliste sportive so' tutte pin up?
> 
> 
> chiamatemi quando prenderanno giornaliste sportive brutte o sovrappeso.  — Marta Cagnola (@martacagnola) November 29, 2021           Concita De Gregorio per https://invececoncita.blogautore.repubblica.it           greta beccaglia     Posto che la bellezza: 1) E’ un dono,
> ...


Io ho conosciuto una ragazza che ora è una giornalista Mediaset.
Era affascinata dal mondo della tv, si proponeva continuamente come modella, rispondendo a varie candidature. Diceva che la scartavano perchè troppo bassa, ma lei continuava a provarci, rispondendo un poco alla qualunque. Non era neppure spinta da questioni economiche, poichè proveniva da una famiglia molto benestante. Non le fregava particolarmente di scrivere, era proprio in fissa con entrare in quel mondo (di Mediaset, non altri), lei ne era affascinata. Le venne data occasione di partecipare ad un programma Mediaset, anche con qualche risvolto culturale rispetto ad altri, ma di fatto le selezionate erano tutte bellissime ragazze. Quella fu la sua porta d'entrata. Poi fece dei corsi interni, per quel poco che seppi.
Ti dirò che la sua dote non era tanto la bellezza, di cui era consapevole e sapeva gestire con gli uomini (l'avesse data, come si pensa, al primo che si trovava davanti, non sarebbe arrivata dove è arrivata, per dire che non era una che ammiccava, era moltoo più lesta, cosa che le conferiva anche una certa eleganza di portamento) ma proprio di avere presenza scenica.

Io non so molto ma a naso ad una giornalista Mediaset non sarebbe accaduto di trovarsi in una scena in diretta, plateale come quella accaduta alla giornalista di ToscanaTv. 
All'aldilà di quel che si può dire di dove si è voluta portare la cultura dei media, si tratta sempre di aziende.
Un'azienda seria avrebbe considerato che mandare la bella ragazza in un certo contesto, senza formarla prima su come reagire, su come gestire la situazione, ed eventualmente calcolare che potesse accadere, e preparare un cuscino proprio per la trasmissione, oltre che per lei che in quel momento la rappresenta come volto, avrebbe portato ad una situazione come quella che si è vista.


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> A dir la verità, non mi è del tutto chiara quale sarebbe la risposta alle mie domande ma immagino da questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I riferimenti di legge li conosce meglio @Foglia di me. Quindi le citazioni a riguardo le lascio volentieri a lei.
Quanto a decisioni riguardo il reato e relativa pena, spetta al tribunale.

Non ho opinioni a riguardo che possano spostare di millimetri o più quello che è lo stato delle cose dal punto di vista legislativo.
Di sicuro non penso che ammorbidire gesti comunque violenti possa portare ad una diversa considerazione di quelli più gravi.
Anzi.
Tirare al ribasso non ha mai portato da nessuna parte.

Il resto che ho scritto non è una cazziata a te. Chissà perchè te la sei sentita addosso.

Ho solo sottolineato quale è la situazione.

Fino al 1981 era riconosciuto il delitto d'onore.
Da lì in avanti non è più stato riconosciuto come opzione per punire una persona (donna in quel caso).

Chiunque dal 1982 in avanti se ne è avvalso è andato contro la legge.
Ogni tanto qualcuno viene anche punito.

50 anni fa era normale lasciare un bambino sotto i 10 anni a casa da solo.
Se lo fai oggi rischi una denuncia per abbandono di minore.

allora era normale prendere a schiaffoni i figli. E ritenuto pure educativo farlo.
Oggi ti becchi una denuncia per maltrattamento.

50 anni fa una manata sul culo era non solo permessa ma applaudita.
Ad una donna non sarebbe mai venuto in mente di fare altro da "non prendersela" allungare il passo e sparire alla svelta per diminuire il rischio che la situazione degenerasse.

Adesso succede che più di una ti porta in tribunale e lì rischi che ti facciano il mazzo.
Se poi hai pensato bene di fare il tutto pure davanti ad una telecamera...vabbè....è tipo quello che va a rubare e si fa il selfie nell'appartamento e poi lo posta su facebook...e si stupisce lo vadano a prendere a casa.
Questo è solo darwin awards. Non c'è rimedio.

L'innovazione vera è che succede che alle donne viene proprio in mente di portare in tribunale. (io per esempio in tribunale non ci ero andata. E ho assistito a parecchie situazioni in cui al tribunale una donna non ci arriva perchè la rifanno a pezzetti altre mille volte prima anche solo di avvicinarsi per non parlare del potere economico di cui serve disporre per avere a fianco un avvocato abbastanza cane da tirare insieme qualcosa, e la disponibilità economica è una delle cose di cui solo recentemente le donne hanno iniziato ad avere disposizione).

E la cosa parecchio interessante è che le donne stiano imparando ad usare un sistema che nei tribunali le faceva a fettine per ricambiare il favore.
E che lo facciano fondamentalmente iniziando a fottersene delle etichette che si prendono facendolo. Anzi...che inizino a sfruttarle e a riderne oprattutto.

La cosa è sbilanciata?
Certo che sì.
E non può esser diversamente.
Era sbilanciata anche prima, solo in un'altra direzione. Prevedo parecchie oscillazioni prima che si trovi un bilanciamento.

Questa è una delle evoluzioni interessanti degli ultimi decenni.

si vedrà come evolverà.
Io sono parecchio curiosa.
Il sistema in tribunale è stato costruito intorno alle esigenze maschili e alla vittimizzazione della femmina (prima ancora che della donna).
E' in atto un ribaltamento e quel sistema con i suoi stereotipi è usato in modo sempre più consapevole.

Siccome i darwin awards non sono riservati al genere maschile...sono proprio curiosa di vedere dove porta.

Questo ho detto in tutto il resto.

Quanto all'educabilità.
*Il discorso di educabilità parte da una cultura del consenso*, non dalla cultura della violenza. E men che meno dalla tassonomia della violenza.
che è cultura non solo consolidata ma anche stratificata e millenaria, anzi...direi che sia biologicamente parte della specie.

E questo sarebbe l'altro punto di partenza.
Non sono gli altri ad esser violenti ma è la violenza a definirci come specie. (ma sono sempre gli altri ad essere violenti però...)

Il nostro sistema giudiziario è un sistema retributivo e non riparativo.
Pensare che diventi riparativo tutto d'un tratto e senza neppure aver chiaro cosa ci sia da riparare, la vedo proprio impossibile.

io prendo semplicemente atto di un dato di fatto.

Tanto che anche nei commenti, si va in retribuzione per lo stupro.
Ma in riparazione per la pacca sul culo.

E si pensa che la riparazione possa influire sulla retribuzione.

E' un bel carpiato.


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E daje.
> Non è una giustificazione del deficente che tocca il culo, è difficile da capire?
> Chiedetevi solo perchè vengono messi lì quei culi.
> A me un sistema che titilla il mio aspetto scimmiesco e mette sulla graticola il cretino di turno fa schifo.
> Hai capito?


Il corpo femminile è stato usato, ed è usato, come rinforzo per una molteplicità di situazioni - bottino di guerra, sfregio ad un popolo, scambio economico fra famiglie, affermazione di identità, sfogo, latrina -

L'uso del corpo di una donna è storicamente considerato una forma di potere.

Da sempre il corpo delle donne è stato usato dalle società, quindi donne e uomini insieme, non solo da questa, come rinforzo per incanalare i comportamenti disfunzionali di chi è meno autonomo nella gestione dei suoi impulsi.
E da sempre è stato considerato la causa dell'incapacità di governare se stessi.

Da sempre è stato sacrificabile. Da sempre è stato annullabile. E negabile.

Da sempre si è sovrapposto il consenso con la mercificazione.

E anche questo è particolarmente comodo ad una società ipocrita che usa i corpi delle donne come zuccherini ma si permette di decidere al posto di una donna del suo corpo. Tanto che se è una donna a decidere di divenire uno zuccherino per i suoi propri scopi, è come minimo considerata da compatire, problematica. Se va bene.

I minus habens sono equamente distribuiti fra maschi e femmine. Quindi come non è il minus che assegna manate ad esser segno del mondo maschile così non è la minus che usa il suo corpo senza averne consapevolezza ad esser segno di un mondo femminile che decide del suo corpo e pretende la consensualità. Anche a costo di usare violenza in un contesto violento.

Non si può parlare di violenza e nemmeno di ipocrisia, se non si inizia a parlare di consenso.

E se non la si smette di considerare un minus il consenso di una donna sul suo corpo.
Anche quando decide di venderlo o svenderlo.

Quando sarà acquisito che *è la donna a metter lì quel culo per suo volere*, *per suoi scopi,* quel culo sarà uno zuccherino diverso dallo zuccherino che è ora.
Sempre zuccherino sarà.

Un bel culo resta comunque un bel culo. E continuerà a far scattare impulsi di diverso genere in chi lo guarda. E lo desidera.
E continuerà a far venir voglia di prenderlo.

Solo che un discorso è prenderlo perchè vuoi. E quel tuo volere è socialmente una modalità di affermazione valida e riconosciuta e rinforzata collettivamente.

Altro discorso è prenderlo perchè è concesso il permesso di farlo. Ed questo comportamento ad esser rinforzato.

Ed è rinforzato pure il fatto che quel permesso deriva solo ed esclusivamente dalla considerazione che a governo di quel culo c'è solo chi lo indossa o chi, chi lo indossa, ha delegato.

Ma di consenso si continua a non voler parlare. Ipocritamente.
(sorvolo sull'ipocrisia del legare l'uso del corpo al sentimento come passaporto per un benestare moralistico negando al contempo l'emozione del corpo usato in consensualità...che è un bell'ingrediente pure questo al corpo come zuccherino e contenimento sociale)


----------



## Vera (2 Dicembre 2021)

@spleen  ha evidenziato una grande verità. Spero infatti che tutto il polverone serva a rivalutare il ruolo della donna in ambito sportivo, soprattutto in quello calcistico. In tutti i talk show sportivi vengono ammesse come spalla del conduttore, donne per fare le belle statuine. Il classico soprammobile messo lì per attirare l'attenzione.
Questo sarebbe meno grave perché accettato dalla morale comune?


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo te, tra una giornalistra brava e figa e una brava e basta chi va avanti?
> C'è qualcuno che parla di questa discriminazione? Questa discriminazione ha effetti sulla vita di quella brava e basta o no?


Secondo me mescoli cose diverse.
Lei usa il suo corpo per fare carriera fino a dove le fa comodo. Perché lo può fare. E la discriminazione ipocrita ne è conseguenza.
Altro discorso invece sono gli istinti sui quali lei fa leva ma che sono una *tua *responsabilità gestire.

Ma sono due cose distinte. Stavamo parlando della seconda, non della prima.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il corpo femminile è stato usato, ed è usato, come rinforzo per una molteplicità di situazioni - bottino di guerra, sfregio ad un popolo, scambio economico fra famiglie, affermazione di identità, sfogo, latrina -
> 
> L'uso del corpo di una donna è storicamente considerato una forma di potere.
> 
> ...


Secondo me non basta. Il discorso che fai è parziale, nel senso che la consensualità è solo un aspetto della faccenda, inportante finchè si vuole ma non esclusivo.
La consensualità da sola è nulla se non è abbinata ad un ragionamento - sempre- di responsabilità sociale.
Storicamente siamo solo noi che pensiamo al solito in questa società di avere il diritto di fare quello che ci pare senza dover rendere conto a niente e a nessuno. Ma come diceva Dostojevsky tutto quello che accade in una società ci riguarda, sempre.
A ogni diritto corrisponde sempre un dovere. E il dovere è quello del rispetto.

Quello che è accaduto è una mero regolamento di conti in una società malata che ha come unico interesse la gestione del flusso del potere che in certi ambiti è anche l'utilizzo del corpo come arma.
Non conosco il caso specifico della giornalista in questione e non è mia intenzione parlare di lei in particolare ma sono sicuro che qualche belloccia è arrivata al suo posto "utilizzando" il suo corpo, e facendo fuori in questo modo altre persone magari più qualificate di lei. E questa è un'altra forma di sopraffazione se permetti, per la quale nessuno si straccerà le vesti in tv.
E' questa l'ipocrisia di fondo che io vedo nella cosa e non riguarda la semplicistica regoletta - Guarda lo zuccherino ma non toccarlo- che presumo tutti condividiamo.
Spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi.



feather ha detto:


> Secondo me mescoli cose diverse.
> Lei usa il suo corpo per fare carriera fino a dove le fa comodo. Perché lo può fare. E la discriminazione ipocrita ne è conseguenza.
> Altro discorso invece sono gli istinti sui quali lei fa leva ma che sono una *tua *responsabilità gestire.
> 
> Ma sono due cose distinte. Stavamo parlando della seconda, non della prima.


Per me non sono poi così distinte, rispondendo a Ipazia appena sopra credo di spiegare il perchè.

.


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> sono sicuro che qualche belloccia è arrivata al suo posto "utilizzando" il suo corpo, e facendo fuori in questo modo altre persone magari più qualificate di lei. E questa è un'altra forma di sopraffazione se permetti,


E vogliamo parlare di chi ha fatto carriera solo perché è figlio di? O di chi l'ha fatta leccando culi senza pudore?
Continuano a sembrarmi due cose distinte.
Se una è nata con un bel culo e lo usa per far carriera non lo vedo di diverso da chi è diventato CEO perché l'azienda è di papà. Entrambi hanno avuto dei vantaggi ingiusti e quindi? Cosa vogliamo fare?


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me non basta. Il discorso che fai è parziale, nel senso che la consensualità è solo un aspetto della faccenda, inportante finchè si vuole ma non esclusivo.
> La consensualità da sola è nulla se non è abbinata ad un ragionamento - sempre- di responsabilità sociale.
> Storicamente siamo solo noi che pensiamo al solito in questa società di avere il diritto di fare quello che ci pare senza dover rendere conto a niente e a nessuno. Ma come diceva Dostojevsky tutto quello che accade in una società ci riguarda, sempre.
> A ogni diritto corrisponde sempre un dovere. E il dovere è quello del rispetto.
> ...


Concordo, non basta.

Anche se la questione del consenso non è così semplice, non è semplicemente il dire sì/no e che il sì/no venga rispettato.

E in questo aspetto entra la responsabilità sociale che citi.

Che è quella a cui ho fatto riferimento dicendo che nel video è evidente la complicità di chi era lì e guardava accadere senza minimamente intervenire, compreso il collega da studio che risponde "non prendertela".

E la questione del consenso entra a pieno titolo nel dovere di rispetto.
E prima ancora di condivisione di un assetto rispetto alla concezione della dignità della persona.

Hai presenza la sentenza "Fortezza da Basso"?
Il giochetto è scivolato sul consenso facile, andando a recuperare comportamenti precedenti della ragazza per valutare i comportamenti di quella sera che si sono aggiunti al comportamento della sera specifica.

Una delle questioni è il retaggio del fatto che tutta la giurisprudenza, italiana in fatto di violenza, e nello specifico di violenza sessuale, discende dalla considerazione del fatto che sottolineava @Arcistufo: se non ti sai difendere in modo deciso e veemente, non stai dimostrando il tuo dissenso. (e quindi non stai negando il consenso e contestualmente negando alcuni meccanismi fisiologici rilevabili e misurabili, come quello del funzionamento dell'amigdala e di conseguenza negando per l'ennesima volta il corpo).

*Il tutto in un sistema ipocrita che si ostina a considerare pari maschi e femmine, come se lo fossero davvero.*
Anche soltanto a livello muscolare.

E questo è il motivo per cui io mi riferisco alla violenza e non nello specifico alla violenza sessuale.

Ed è il motivo per cui concordo che una visione ristretta del consenso, separata dalla questione della responsabilità sociale e dal  rispetto della dignità delle scelte della persona si riduce a "vuoi una tazza di tè? si....o no".

Che è uno schemino bello e facile.
Ma che da solo non è sufficiente.

La questione dello zuccherino è strettamente legata sia al consenso sia alla concezione sociale del consenso.

Lo zuccherino è lì semplicemente perchè a livello commerciale un bel culo, un bel paio di tette, delle belle gambe sono un attrattore. Lo zuccherino per l'appunto.
E altrettanto probabilmente perchè quel tipo di pubblico risponde a quell'immagine della donna.

Poi.
Lo zuccherino è lì facendo finta che *non sia uno zuccherino*.
Si fa finta che servano altre competenze diverse da quelle fisiche per fare cornice in quei contesti.
Il punto è che semplicemente non è vero. E in questa illusione si vanno a frammentare le percezioni di realtà.

Si costruisce una storia di discriminazione su un immaginario di inclusione, che non include la libera scelta di una donna di usare e dare un prezzo a sua caratteristiche fisiche e usarle per costruirci sopra uno stipendio e anche una storia lavorativa.

Se per fare un lavoro serve essere alta 1,65 e io sono 1,60 non è discriminante il fatto che non mi assumano.
Semplicemente anche la fisicità è un requisito per quel genere di lavoro.
Se peso 80 kg e per quel lavoro ne devo pesare 50 non è discriminante che venga assunta una che pesa 49 e non io che ne peso 80.
Se servono competenze informatiche e io non le ho è naturale che venga assunta chi le ha.
SE in quel ristorante il gestore vuole le cameriere in micro mini perchè quello è parte del prodotto che vende, non è discriminante che venga assunta chi indossa degnamente una micromini e non assunta una che non vuole indossarla. Il prodotto in vendita è anche la fantasia.
O che ci siano maschi tartarugati con muscoli in vista. Si vende la fantasia.
Allo stesso modo in cui si vendono altre competenze intellettive.

Ma si fa finta che non sia così e il politically correct deve a tutti i costi mostrare il fatto che anche nel caso in cui siano richieste semplicemente doti fisiche non è mica vero. Specialmente se sono donne.
Alle donne deve esser richiesto anche il cervello. In alternativa è lesa la loro dignità (o.m.i.o.d.i.o.!!!!!!)
Sono puttane senza cervello che svendono il loro corpo.
E quindi serve il culo e nient'altro. Ma a cornice ci mettiamo che servono anche competenze giornalistiche. (è vero? ma chi cazzo se ne frega...su questo ci possiamo fare altri commerci, fra cui le battaglie contro la discriminazione).

Mi sto spiegando?

La discriminazione di cui parli discende da una illusione per cui dove serve un bel culo si racconta che no!!!! al bel culo è associato un ventaglio di competenze anche intellettive.
E quando i fatti dimostrano che quella è una illusione, allora si passa alla discriminazione.

anche la discriminazione, a questo punto non è reale ma creata per sostenere anche la controparte che si scaglia contro l'ipocrisia, dirigendola e governandola.
Serve la discriminazione per mantenere l'equilibrio fra le diverse visioni che il contenitore della collettività non può interamente sintetizzare.

A me pare naturale che in un contesto sportivo, dove la forma fisica è fondamentale per la prestazione, non si affianchino corpi non in forma per quanto sostenuti da intelletto brillante.
Nello sport si usa primariamente il corpo. Ed è il corpo usato per dare prestazioni che vien celebrato.

Sarebbe come mettere una obesa a fare la pubblicità della pancia piatta.

Io ribadisco che fino a quando mente e corpo sono considerate entità con diversa dignità e non un unicum, fino a quando una femmina non può semplicemente prezzare il suo corpo e la sua femminilità come competenza e requisito per determinate prestazioni, anche la questione della violenza non può esser affrontata in modo sereno.

*EDIT: e guarda che molto probabilmente il tipo ha dato la manata e poi lha chiamata goliardata proprio perchè è talmente succube e sottodotato di strumenti di analisi che ciuccia passivamente quel che vede e il messaggio nascosto senza saperli distinguere.
Quindi lui ha semplicemente considerato quella donna un bel culo. E ha collocato il bel culo in un contesto di assenza della dignità della persona. Senza esserne consapevole. 
che è poi quello che viene trasmesso....se vendi il culo, sei una puttana che non ha dignità. Eliminando il consenso della donna (e quindi il rispetto e la responsabilità sociale nella considerazione del rispetto) e anche la possibilità di una educazione alla distinzione fra la vendita dell'immagine di un bel culo e la vendita del culo fisico con possibilità di toccarlo. ( e quindi tutta la parte di contrattazione sociale che comprende la responsabilità sociale e il rispetto delle parti coinvolte nel contratto). 

E per forza che poi per lui è una goliardata...e come il puttan tour notturno.
Credo sia davvero basito e che neppure riesca a comprendere in che casino si è ficcato.*

Che è un po' l'esempio che faceva @JON con la puttana al pronto soccorso.
quel che si vede è la puttana, non il corpo segnato dalla violenza.

io non vedo differenza fra il vendere un bel culo e il vendere un bel cervello o specifiche competenze.
Solo che non si può dire....tutti intelligenti si ha da essere.
E cade il consenso nella caduta della contrattazione.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare di chi ha fatto carriera solo perché è figlio di? O di chi l'ha fatta leccando culi senza pudore?
> Continuano a sembrarmi due cose distinte.
> Se una è nata con un bel culo e lo usa per far carriera non lo vedo di diverso da chi è diventato CEO perché l'azienda è di papà. Entrambi hanno avuto dei vantaggi ingiusti e quindi? Cosa vogliamo fare?


Certo, incontestabile.
Ma allora vedi che parlare di giustizia ed equità sociale è mettere insieme queste cose e non separarle perchè in definitiva sono solo apetti diversi di un unico problema.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> io non vedo differenza fra il vendere un bel culo e il vendere un bel cervello o specifiche competenze.
> Solo che non si può dire....tutti intelligenti si ha da essere.


No, non condivido. Perchè io non ho parlato di commercio di culi o di cervelli, ma ho parlato dell' uso dei culi e dei cervelli in un contesto di responsabilità sociale che è una cosa profondamente diversa.
Non a caso tu parli di merce ed io invece di violenza e sopraffazione.
Se fosse semplice ricollocazione di aree di potere si potrebbe anche smetterla di fare le vergini violentate dal troglodita di turno.


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> parlare di giustizia ed equità sociale è mettere insieme queste cose


Boh, a me sembra un po' inseguire unicorni.
Una bella figa avrà sempre più porte aperte di me, anche con le migliori intenzioni un bias inconscio ci sarà sempre. 
Pretendere o sperare che non sia così mi pare wishful thinking

Non so, ma io non credo esista una giustizia ed equità sociale "innata", c'è solo quella che in quel periodo storico è considerata tale.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Boh, a me sembra un po' inseguire unicorni.
> *Una bella figa avrà sempre più porte aperte di me,* anche con le migliori intenzioni un bias inconscio ci sarà sempre.
> Pretendere o sperare che non sia così mi pare wishful thinking
> 
> Non so, ma io non credo esista una giustizia ed equità sociale "innata", c'è solo quella che in quel periodo storico è considerata tale.


Nemmeno io credo ci sia una giustizia ed equità sociale innata. Ed è proprio per questo che trovo riduttivo considerare solo un aspetto della faccenda.
Non basta, secondo me modificare i ruoli sociali e le aspettative individuali per avere una società migliore.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non condivido. Perchè io non ho parlato di commercio di culi o di cervelli, ma ho parlato dell' uso dei culi e dei cervelli in un contesto di responsabilità sociale che è una cosa profondamente diversa.
> Non a caso tu parli di merce ed io invece di violenza e sopraffazione.
> Se fosse semplice ricollocazione di aree di potere si potrebbe anche smetterla di *fare le vergini violentate dal troglodita di turno*.


Non penso di aver capito. 

cosa intendi per uso di culi e cervelli in un contesto di responsabilità sociale?

Uso da parte di chi?

Io non parlo di merce. In ogni caso.
Io parlo di persone con doti naturali e competenze, fra cui la competenza di saper ricollocare una dote naturale in un contesto lavorativo.

E cosa intendi precisamente per mercificazione?
Cosa si mercifica?

EDIT: nel grassetto c'è dentro un mondo. A partire dalla considerazione della vergine vs chi vergine non è.
come se la verginità fosse un requisito di innocenza e intoccabilità e violarlo fosse ben più grave che in assenza di verginità.

chi usa violenza non è troglodita nei termini in cui mi pare tu lo intenda.
chi usa violenza si divide fra chi conosce la sua violenza e la usa in modo finalizzato e anche funzionale (pensa ai sadici che conoscono il loro sadismo e funzionalizzano il sadismo in godimento condiviso rimanendo persone estremamente rispettose e attente alla cura dell'altro o, per contro, a chi decide di usare violenza, decide, sapendo anche considerare le conseguenze e predisponendosi a gestirle) e chi nega la violenza, a partire da quella che gli appartiene, e ne è a sua volta vittima pur agendola solo per una questione di superiorità fisica o intellettiva della situazione e del momento.


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> modificare i ruoli sociali e le aspettative individuali per avere una società migliore.


Per fare questo servirebbe, come ha spiegato bene Ipazia, poterne parlare apertamente e senza ipocrisie. Cosa che ora non si può fare, e neanche nel prossimo futuro temo


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non penso di aver capito.
> 
> cosa intendi per uso di culi e cervelli in un contesto di responsabilità sociale?
> 
> ...


Anche le baby prostitute romane venute alla ribalta qualche tempo fa hanno saputo ricollocare una dote naturale in un contesto lavorativo. 
Tutto diventa merce, da esporre, da esibire, da vendere, in questa piega di tempo. Ad uso e consumo del venditore e dei fruitori. Senza limiti e senza ostacoli, che vengono inesorabilmente rimossi perchè è così che si fa.

Abbiamo abbandonato, cara Ipazia da tempo e senza sconti, qualsiasi visione di una società etica che non sia funzionale al mercato, (ed il politicamente corretto che impazza è a questa visione mercantilistica che si adegua).
Questo intendo, salvo poi lamentarcene se vediamo le cose andare a rotoli.
E' un po' più chiaro così?

Edit, il riferimento alla verginità era idiomatico, non culturale. Speravo si fosse capito.


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Abbiamo abbandonato, cara Ipazia da tempo e senza sconti, qualsiasi visione di una società etica


C'è stata un epoca in cui esisteva una società etica e non ipocrita?
E poi etica secondo quali canoni?
Un epoca dove le persone non cercavano di trarre vantaggio dai vantaggi che la natura aveva donato?


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche le baby prostitute romane venute alla ribalta qualche tempo fa hanno saputo ricollocare una dote naturale in un contesto lavorativo.
> Tutto diventa merce, da esporre, da esibire, da vendere, in questa piega di tempo. Ad uso e consumo del venditore e dei fruitori. Senza limiti e senza ostacoli, che vengono inesorabilmente rimossi perchè è così che si fa.
> 
> Abbiamo abbandonato, cara Ipazia da tempo e senza sconti, qualsiasi visione di una società etica che non sia funzionale al mercato, (ed il politicamente corretto che impazza è a questa visione mercantilistica che si adegua).
> ...


Un po' forse sì.

Ma rientra la questione del consenso ad ampio spettro.
Ossia la base del consenso.


Le baby prostitute...erano in grado di dare il consenso?
Su cosa si basa il consenso?

In Asia, non ricordo in che paese, è riconosciuto il consenso a ragazzine di 12 anni. Per dire.

Se c'è il consenso - e qui ci sarebbe tutta la quesitone a cui ho fatto riferimento sopra -  all'uso del proprio corpo come del proprio intelletto, io non vedo minimante merce.
Vedo semplicemente che una persona che si riconosce delle caratteristiche e le sceglie per usarle in un contesto sociale.

Se usare il corpo è ritenuto male, è ovvio che usarlo in pratiche sessuali sia il male.

E questa è una discriminante non da poco.

Io non considero minimamente male usare il proprio corpo, anche per pratiche sessuali, come attività lavorativa.
Non lego questo ad una maggior o minor dignità della persona.

Non vedo differenza fra una sex worker e una operaia in linea, in termini di dignità.
Sono lavori diverse che mettono in campo competenze diverse.

Per me la visione è neutra. E trovo etico il considerare un tutt'uno corpo e mente.

Non trovo etico considerarli separatamente e dare diverso valore e dignità ad una persona a seconda di quali caratteristiche usa.

Il limite per me il consenso.
E qui si si aprirebbero diverse questioncine, che hanno strettamente a che fare con la violenza - anche sociale - e non hanno invece minimamente a che fare con il giudizio morale sull'usare un corpo per lavoro. Compreso il sesso.

E' il giudizio sui riferimenti sessuali a fare cortocircuito in tutto questo discorso.
Compreso il legare la dignità della donna al non uso del suo corpo in ambito lavorativo (e, questo, eticamente, mi sta parecchio sul cazzo. Perchè di nuovo si annulla il corpo, solo lo si fa in nome di un diverso ideale). 


C'è consenso in una donna che è rapita e schiavizzata?
C'è consenso in una donna, o in uomo, che sta in un matrimonio pur non volendolo fare per questioni economiche vitali?
Etc etc.....

Ho scritto veloce, e di getto che volevo risponderti ma sono di corsa...magari più tardi rileggo e aggiungo o tolgo roba.
Grazie!

EDIT: non penso sia separabile l'idiomatico dal culturale, tenendo conto che l'idioma è uno dei tratti peculiari di una nazione e della sua cultura.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un po' forse sì.
> 
> Ma rientra la questione del consenso ad ampio spettro.
> Ossia la base del consenso.
> ...


Il consenso dipende strettamente dalla consapevolezza. Consapevolezza non soltanto di quello che voglio fare e di dove voglio arrivare, ma anche della funzione sociale, dalle conseguenze sugli altri che l'utilizzo del -mio- corpo comporta.
Altrimenti la società non esiste.
E invero la società è più della somma dei singoli individui che la compongono, con le loro aspirazioni e i loro interessi.
Ed il sesso, siccome è legato ai sentimenti e alla riproduzione -è- storicamente ed etologicamente sempre stato qualcosa in più dell' utilizzo della semplice genitalità. (Ne abbiamo parlato allo sfinimento in passato, ricordi?).

Tempo fa dalle mie parti è stata perseguita una prostituta che adescava i minorenni (liceali) all' uscita di una scuola. Perciò non in quanto prostituta, ma in quanto si rivolgeva a persone non in grado per la legge di esplicare un pieno consenso. (Giustamente seguendo quanto hai detto).
Ma se fose andata a vendere caramelle sarebbe stata la stessa cosa?  Visto che hai equiparato il sesso ad una qualsiasi altra "prestazione". (Se ho capito bene ).
(Qui il giudizio etico riguarda non la dignità della prostituta come persona ma l'utilizzo sociale del suo corpo).

Ora possiam fare due cose:
- Pensare che la società sia solo la somma di individui che si scambiano ed interagiscono tra di loro per questioni di rivendicazione di potere personale, economico, culturale, fisico. (Ed è la visione di adesso). E allora possiamo anche smetterla di parlare ipocritamente di scandali.
-Pensare che la somma delle competenze che abbiamo maturato negli anni possa condurci a definire gli individui non solo in base a quanto sopra ma in base a una serie di valori più o meno condivisi nei quali il rispetto (respicere) sia centrale non solo quando ci fa comodo, un diritto da rivendicare, ma anche un dovere a cui ottemperare.


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> @spleen  ha evidenziato una grande verità. Spero infatti che tutto il polverone serva a rivalutare il ruolo della donna in ambito sportivo, soprattutto in quello calcistico. In tutti i talk show sportivi vengono ammesse come spalla del conduttore, donne per fare le belle statuine. Il classico soprammobile messo lì per attirare l'attenzione.
> Questo sarebbe meno grave perché accettato dalla morale comune?


mi verrebbe da fare un esempio con alcuni animali, che non credo sarebbe capito, quindi evito.   ma prima di tutto andrebbe inquadrata l'evoluzione storica della faccenda, a partire dalle scosciate di Alba Parietti 30 e passa anni fa su TMC, sennò diventa difficile sia capire come siamo arrivati dove siamo arrivati sia capire se veramente le cose possono cambiare.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo te, tra una giornalistra brava e figa e una brava e basta chi va avanti?
> C'è qualcuno che parla di questa discriminazione? Questa discriminazione ha effetti sulla vita di quella brava e basta o no?
> Vogliamo parlare dello zoo regolarmente ospitato a programmini di largo ascolto quali uomini e donne?
> Lo sai quando vengono trasmessi? Nelle ore di punta dell'ascolto degli adolescenti. Figo no?
> ...


Ti ostini a chiedermi se ho capito l'evidenza 
E io ti ripeto, per l'ennesima volta, che so bene come gira il mondo. E so anche che per alcuni lavori (invero ancora oggi più per gli uomini che per le donne.... che caso, eh!  ) una certa avvenenza, o fisicità, è il requisito di accesso. Requisito che, peraltro, specialmente quando il datore è uomo, viene guardato ANCHE con riferimento a lavori all'apparenza "fuori"  da questo discorso.

Ma non è questo il punto, secondo me.
Se io fossi una figa spaziale di vent'anni, e mi venisse proposto di mettere a disposizione la mia immagine a fronte di guadagni, sicuramente prima di mandare al cesso un'occasione ci penserei. E nel fare la mia valutazione, se andare o meno a vestirmi attillata per sponsorizzare il tal prodotto (o qualunque altra cosa) sicuramente in questa valutazione finirebbe la contropartita. Mi spiego?  Se mi fosse richiesto un pompino per accedere a quel lavoro risponderei di no, idem altre forme di carinerie con il capo. Se mi fosse richiesto di rendermi disponibile a farmi palpeggiare, risponderei di no. Se mi fosse chiesto di mostrarmi al meglio della mia fisicità, e ritenessi questo lavoro vantaggioso per me, perché no? 

Ora: io acconsento a presentarmi attillata, a prestare la mia immagine. Non acconsento a far pompini al capo, e non acconsento a farmi palpeggiare. Chiaro il limite? Il resto è - francamente - come dire che la lotta ai grandi evasori fiscali è ipocrita, perché i politici sono i più grandi evasori fiscali. O che siccome nella società le donne sono ancora indietro rispetto agli uomini in punto carriera e lavoro, allora totalmente ipocrita che la tal società (azienda) abbia una donna quale A.D.
Si parte da grandi verità (la corruzione, la disparità sul lavoro, la mercificazione dei corpi, soprattutto - guarda caso - quelli femminili), ma si finisce - dando la colpa al sistema - con il renderlo realmente immobile 
A me (non so a te  ) hanno comunque insegnato a partire sempre dalle piccole cose, per cambiare un sistema. Altrimenti certamente , ci si può anche mettere ad inveire "colpa del sistema! Ipocriti!" e quant'altro, che intanto la donna che hanno palpeggiato resta pure interdetta a chiedersi se per caso non abbia contribuito all'accaduto, il "poveretto" alla graticola per carità, nessuno tocchi Caino , e tutto resta sempre come prima 
Eh si lo so, che certi argomenti danno fastidio


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

Come una performance di Marina Abramović dimostrò che l’essere umano è per natura crudele e violento - THE VISION 

_“Ci sono 72 oggetti sul tavolo che possono essere usati su di me nel modo in cui desiderate. Io sono l’oggetto. Mi assumo completamente la responsabilità di quello che faccio. Durata: 6 ore, dalle 20:00 alle 2:00”. Abramović mise il pubblico nelle condizioni di sentirsi libero di agire su di lei nella massima libertà, di utilizzarla come un oggetto senza timore delle conseguenze – non solo etiche o morali, ma anche penali – che un comportamento violento o abusante avrebbe comportato. L’artista sacrificò sé stessa e il proprio corpo per alcune ore, accettando qualunque cosa le venisse fatta affinché l’esperimento andasse a buon fine. Il mezzo artistico divenne quindi strumento di osservazione scientifica del comportamento dell’uomo di fronte alla reificazione di un altro individuo – una donna, in questo caso. In quella circostanza, Abramović dichiarò che il pubblico avrebbe potuto anche decidere di ucciderla e lei avrebbe comunque accettato inerme l’esito della performance – che si rivelò sconvolgente._

[....]

*Tutti scapparono via per sfuggire il confronto vero e proprio*


----------



## Vera (2 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi verrebbe da fare un esempio con alcuni animali, che non credo sarebbe capito, quindi evito.   ma prima di tutto andrebbe inquadrata l'evoluzione storica della faccenda, a partire dalle scosciate di Alba Parietti 30 e passa anni fa su TMC, sennò diventa difficile sia capire come siamo arrivati dove siamo arrivati sia capire se veramente le cose possono cambiare.


Le cose possono sempre cambiare.
Non posso parlare dei tempi della Parietti su tmc, forse ero troppo piccola.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come una performance di Marina Abramović dimostrò che l’essere umano è per natura crudele e violento - THE VISION
> 
> _“Ci sono 72 oggetti sul tavolo che possono essere usati su di me nel modo in cui desiderate. Io sono l’oggetto. Mi assumo completamente la responsabilità di quello che faccio. Durata: 6 ore, dalle 20:00 alle 2:00”. Abramović mise il pubblico nelle condizioni di sentirsi libero di agire su di lei nella massima libertà, di utilizzarla come un oggetto senza timore delle conseguenze – non solo etiche o morali, ma anche penali – che un comportamento violento o abusante avrebbe comportato. L’artista sacrificò sé stessa e il proprio corpo per alcune ore, accettando qualunque cosa le venisse fatta affinché l’esperimento andasse a buon fine. Il mezzo artistico divenne quindi strumento di osservazione scientifica del comportamento dell’uomo di fronte alla reificazione di un altro individuo – una donna, in questo caso. In quella circostanza, Abramović dichiarò che il pubblico avrebbe potuto anche decidere di ucciderla e lei avrebbe comunque accettato inerme l’esito della performance – che si rivelò sconvolgente._
> 
> ...


Tutti scapparono via perchè delle cretinate della Abramovich ne avevano le balle piene.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutti scapparono via perchè delle cretinate della Abramovich ne avevano le balle piene.


Perfetto, che ti devo dire? 
Stettero lì sei ore


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Ora: io acconsento a presentarmi attillata, a prestare la mia immagine. Non acconsento a far pompini al capo, e non acconsento a farmi palpeggiare. Chiaro il limite? *


Quanto sei ingenua, ci saranno persone disposte a far pompini mia cara.
E tu per quanto figa e preparata sarai, passerai sempre in secondo piano.

Quello che è etico, quello che è il limite tu lo puoi decidere per te stessa, ma è sempre quello che passa per normale in società che farà premio, ricordalo.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Quanto sei ingenua, ci saranno persone disposte a far pompini mia cara.
> E tu per quanto figa e preparata sarai, passerai sempre in secondo piano.
> 
> Quello che è etico, quello che è il limite tu lo puoi decidere per te stessa, ma è sempre quello che passa per normale in società che farà premio, ricordalo.


Non ci siamo capiti.
Non stavo parlando di ciò che è dentro il mio consenso, ma ciò che ne resta FUORI.
Avrei potuto anche dirti pompini al capo sì, palpeggiamenti dal primo coglione per la strada no, non cambiava di una virgola il mio discorso.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti.
> Non stavo parlando di ciò che è dentro il mio consenso, ma ciò che ne resta FUORI.
> Avrei potuto anche dirti pompini al capo sì, palpeggiamenti dal primo coglione per la strada no, non cambiava di una virgola il mio discorso.


Ah ok, allora tu giustifichi una che fa pompini per far fuori la concorrenza.
Nessun problema, ho capito.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah ok, allora tu giustifichi una che fa pompini per far fuori la concorrenza.
> Nessun problema, ho capito.


Ho solo detto che non cambiava di una virgola il mio discorso a riguardo del mio consenso. Pompini sì, palpeggiamenti dal primo coglione che passa per la strada, no. Nella prima sta comunque il mio consenso (per quanto discutibile esso possa essere: vogliamo disquisire su di me, o sul discorso?  ), nella seconda ipotesi NO. Chiaro cosa poi va a ricadere sotto il concetto di violenza, oppure ancora no?


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho solo detto che non cambiava di una virgola il mio discorso a riguardo del mio consenso. Pompini sì, palpeggiamenti dal primo coglione che passa per la strada, no. Nella prima sta comunque il mio consenso (per quanto discutibile esso possa essere: vogliamo disquisire su di me, o sul discorso?  ), nella seconda ipotesi NO. Chiaro cosa poi va a ricadere sotto il concetto di violenza, oppure ancora no?


Bene, allora uno che ti tocca il culo senza il consenso è un delinquente.
Tu (tu generico) che invece fai fuori la tua concorrente in un posto di lavoro facendo un pompino al capo invece sei una donna che mette a frutto le sue doti.
Così va meglio?

A parte il fatto che il consenso come ho già scritto a Ipa dipende dalla consapevolezza. (E già qui bisognerebbe scrivere un trattato in proposito) Il fulcro del mio ragionamento, e mi sono stancato di ripetermi, è che qualsiasi nostro comportamento ha un risvolto etico e sociale.
La toccata di culo, e se permetti anche il suflot fatto per convenienza tua e a scapito di qualcun altro.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Bene, allora uno che ti tocca il culo senza il consenso è un delinquente.
> Tu (tu generico) che invece fai fuori la tua concorrente in un posto di lavoro facendo un pompino al capo invece sei una santa donna che mette a frutto le sue doti.
> Così va meglio?
> 
> ...


Quindi fammi capire: se io fossi una ladra, o un'omicida (o mettici quel che vuoi tu) e uno venisse a palpeggiarmi il culo sarebbe tutto ok, vero?
Mannaggia che sono da telefono e mi è difficile linkare, De André con bocca di rosa qui ci starebbe proprio bene!


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Quindi fammi capire: se io fossi una ladra, o un'omicida (o mettici quel che vuoi tu) e uno venisse a palpeggiarmi il culo sarebbe tutto ok*, vero?
> Mannaggia che sono da telefono e mi è difficile linkare, De André con bocca di rosa qui ci starebbe proprio bene!


Ma chi ha detto mai questo? Che centra? Chi cavolo ha mai giustificato il cretino alla base di questo 3d?
Rileggiti quello che ti ho risposto che forse non hai capito.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire: se io fossi una ladra, o un'omicida (o mettici quel che vuoi tu) e uno venisse a palpeggiarmi il culo sarebbe tutto ok, vero?
> Mannaggia che sono da telefono e mi è difficile linkare, De André con bocca di rosa qui ci starebbe proprio bene!


Cosa c’entra? Spleen non ha scritto questo. Ed è stato coerente con quello che ha espresso in decine di post.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto mai questo? Che centra? Chi cavolo ha mai giustificato il cretino alla base di questo 3d?
> Rileggiti quello che ti ho risposto che forse non hai capito.


Il punto è che tu consideri sbagliati i rapporti di potere all’interno di questa società, così come sono andati delineandosi, e chi invece sta dentro alla società e cerca piccoli cambiamenti.

Comunque informo che ci sono decine di giornaliste sportive di aspetto normale o meno, che svolgono con competenza la loro professione e che pure le fighissime scosciate non fanno più le belle statuine, benché ogni trasmissione sportiva abbia degli autori anche per i giornalisti inguardabili.


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Le cose possono sempre cambiare.
> Non posso parlare dei tempi della Parietti su tmc, forse ero troppo piccola.


eri sicuramente piccola al tempo della parietti


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Bene, allora uno che ti tocca il culo senza il consenso è un delinquente.
> Tu (tu generico) che invece fai fuori la tua concorrente in un posto di lavoro facendo un pompino al capo invece sei una donna che mette a frutto le sue doti.
> Così va meglio?
> 
> ...


E chi ha parlato di far fuori la concorrente?
Ti ricordo che, appena poco fa, mi hai scritto :



spleen ha detto:


> Quanto sei ingenua, ci saranno persone disposte a far pompini mia cara.
> E tu per quanto figa e preparata sarai, passerai sempre in secondo piano.
> 
> Quello che è etico, quello che è il limite tu lo puoi decidere per te stessa, ma è sempre quello che passa per normale in società che farà premio, ricordalo.


Comunque @Brunetta ha centrato in parte la questione: dubito certamente che in questi casi, ragionarla per massimi sistemi, porti frutti.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E chi ha parlato di far fuori la concorrente?
> Ti ricordo che, appena poco fa, mi hai scritto :
> 
> 
> ...


E perciò? Non è abbastanza chiaro che si sta parlando in modo generico?

E comunque -stiamo- parlando dei massimi sitemi.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque trovo


spleen ha detto:


> E perciò? Non è abbastanza chiaro che si sta parlando in modo generico?
> 
> E comunque -stiamo- parlando dei massimi sitemi.


Mah. Personalmente, con la scusa dei massimi sistemi, trovo che da chi compie il gesto di violenza si sia passati a guardare e a passare al setaccio chi lo subisce. Già questo a me dice tanto.


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque trovo
> 
> 
> Mah. Personalmente, con la scusa dei massimi sistemi, trovo che da chi compie il gesto di violenza si sia passati a guardare e a passare al setaccio chi lo subisce. Già questo a me dice tanto.



Ma infatti non ho capito come si sia arrivati a parlare di etica tra meritocrazia e arrivismo dal tema della violenza in tutte le sue espressioni.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque trovo
> 
> 
> Mah. Personalmente, con la scusa dei massimi sistemi, trovo che da chi compie il gesto di violenza si sia passati a guardare e a passare al setaccio chi lo subisce. Già questo a me dice tanto.


A me dice tanto ad esempio il fatto che si voglia dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi e che si utilizzi questa esemplificazione continuamente per commentare fatti di cronaca della quale si conoscono punto i protagonisti.
Se però vogliamo parlare dei gesti, degli agiti, ritorniamo su quanto ho tentato di far passare in tutti i post che ho scritto, e francamente sono piuttosto stanco di dovermi ripetere e perfino difendere sulla base di cose o che non ho detto o che sono equivocate.
A me di sbattere e biasimare i mostri in prima pagina, in tutta franchezza frega anche niente.
A me interessava ed interessa -sempre- approfondire i ragionamenti che riguardano in nostro modo di vivere, ma vedo che cadono nel vuoto.


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> A me dice tanto ad esempio il fatto che si voglia dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi e che si utilizzi questa esemplificazione continuamente per commentare fatti di cronaca della quale si conoscono punto i protagonisti.
> Se però vogliamo parlare dei gesti, degli agiti, ritorniamo su quanto ho tentato di far passare in tutti i post che ho scritto, e francamente sono piuttosto stanco di dovermi ripetere e perfino difendere sulla base di cose o che non ho detto o che sono equivocate.
> A me di sbattere e biasimare i mostri in prima pagina, in tutta franchezza frega anche niente.
> A me interessava ed interessa -sempre- approfondire i ragionamenti che riguardano in nostro modo di vivere, ma vedo che cadono nel vuoto.


E invece il tuo punto di vista è stato pienamente compreso. Anche se non converrai, penso che anche tu sia stato riduttivo.
L'etica che altro non è che l'applicazione pratica della morale non è univoca ed è sicuramente arricchita ed affinata da diversi e soggettivi punti di vista.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> A me dice tanto ad esempio il fatto che si voglia dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi e che si utilizzi questa esemplificazione continuamente per commentare fatti di cronaca della quale si conoscono punto i protagonisti.
> Se però vogliamo parlare dei gesti, degli agiti, ritorniamo su quanto ho tentato di far passare in tutti i post che ho scritto, e francamente sono piuttosto stanco di dovermi ripetere e perfino difendere sulla base di cose o che non ho detto o che sono equivocate.
> A me di sbattere e biasimare i mostri in prima pagina, in tutta franchezza frega anche niente.
> A me interessava ed interessa -sempre- approfondire i ragionamenti che riguardano in nostro modo di vivere, ma vedo che cadono nel vuoto.


Se hai sentito la necessità di difenderti, mi spiace, non volevo certo "aggredirti" 
Circa il resto, il mio approccio in queste cose è di tipo assai pragmatico, per cui sicuramente non divido il mondo in buoni e cattivi. La Abramovic, che tu hai "liquidato" dicendo che aveva rotto le palle , invero ha detto una verità grande come una casa: togli i limiti, e che succede? 
Ebbene, la prima presa d'atto effettiva, secondo me, è quella di riuscire a vedere la società, il "sistema", non dal di fuori. Ci siamo dentro, in questo mondo e in questo sistema. Guarda che nemmeno io vado indenne dal prendermela "col sistema" (una su tutte, in questo periodo, le genialate dei nostri politici a riguardo di molte misure covid: so che abbiamo opinioni differenti in punto, ma non sono quelle in discussione. So bene anch'io dove mi è "comodo" dire "politici di merda!". Occhei?  ). Io dico solo che siamo in un sistema in cui, in mancanza di LIMITI, la situazione uscita dall'esperimento della Abramovic non è poi così difforme dalla realtà. E' una cosa che dovrebbe far riflettere, più che rompere le palle 
Poi ripeto: liberi tutti di pigliare le distanze, dire che sicuramente una manata sul culo è un gesto deprecabile, epperò quella manata ricevuta è figlia di un sistema che prima la nutre e poi la taglia


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> E invece il tuo punto di vista è stato pienamente compreso. Anche se non converrai, penso che anche tu sia stato riduttivo.
> *L'etica che altro non è che l'applicazione pratica della morale* non è univoca ed è sicuramente arricchita ed affinata da diversi e soggettivi punti di vista.


Semmai per definizione è il contrario. 
Comunque raga, se il mio apporto stona perchè non intonato al coro di biasimo (e basta se permetti) verso il minus habens. mi levo eh.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se hai sentito la necessità di difenderti, mi spiace, non volevo certo "aggredirti"
> Circa il resto, il mio approccio in queste cose è di tipo assai pragmatico, per cui sicuramente non divido il mondo in buoni e cattivi. La Abramovic, che tu hai "liquidato" dicendo che aveva rotto le palle , invero ha detto una verità grande come una casa: togli i limiti, e che succede?
> Ebbene, la prima presa d'atto effettiva, secondo me, è quella di riuscire a vedere la società, il "sistema", non dal di fuori. Ci siamo dentro, in questo mondo e in questo sistema. Guarda che nemmeno io vado indenne dal prendermela "col sistema" (una su tutte, in questo periodo, le genialate dei nostri politici a riguardo di molte misure covid: so che abbiamo opinioni differenti in punto, ma non sono quelle in discussione. So bene anch'io dove mi è "comodo" dire "politici di merda!". Occhei?  ). Io dico solo che siamo in un sistema in cui, in mancanza di LIMITI, la situazione uscita dall'esperimento della Abramovic non è poi così difforme dalla realtà. E' una cosa che dovrebbe far riflettere, più che rompere le palle
> Poi ripeto: liberi tutti di pigliare le distanze, dire che sicuramente una manata sul culo è un gesto deprecabile, epperò quella manata ricevuta è figlia di un sistema che prima la nutre e poi la taglia


Ommadonnasanta quella sulla Abramovich era una battuta Foglia, solo una battuta....


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ommadonnasanta quella sulla Abramovich era una battuta Foglia, solo una battuta....


Eh, se del caso però ti sei perso il contenuto


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, se del caso però ti sei perso il contenuto


No Foglia, non mi sono perso il contenuto, cose simili non le ha dette solo lei, anzi se permetti è dal tempo di Socrate che si discute dei limiti.


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> *Semmai per definizione è il contrario*.
> Comunque raga, se il mio apporto stona perchè non intonato al coro di biasimo (e basta se permetti) verso il minus habens. mi levo eh.


L'etica mitiga la morale.
Comunque nessuno vuole che ti levi, le tue argomentazioni sono un apporto notevole ma anche tendenzialmente esclusive.
Per quanto riguarda il discorso sui mentecatti andrebbe notato che il thread iniziava puntando il dito su tutte le forme di violenza, ma soprattutto voleva spostare il focus su quelle più sofisticate. Tra le quali rientra pienamente il tuo punto di vista che però è solo una sfaccettatura di un quadro più complesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire: se io fossi una ladra, o un'omicida (o mettici quel che vuoi tu) e uno venisse a palpeggiarmi il culo sarebbe tutto ok, vero?
> Mannaggia che sono da telefono e mi è difficile linkare, De André con bocca di rosa qui ci starebbe proprio bene!


Ci sarà un motivo se della violenza in carcere non fotte un cazzo a nessuno, tranne alla buon anima di Marco Pannella


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto mai questo? Che centra? Chi cavolo ha mai giustificato il cretino alla base di questo 3d?
> Rileggiti quello che ti ho risposto che forse non hai capito.


Io ci metterei pure Negra


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> A me dice tanto ad esempio il *fatto che si voglia dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi* e che si utilizzi questa esemplificazione continuamente per commentare fatti di cronaca della quale si conoscono punto i protagonisti.
> Se però vogliamo parlare dei gesti, degli agiti, ritorniamo su quanto ho tentato di far passare in tutti i post che ho scritto, e francamente sono piuttosto stanco di dovermi ripetere e perfino difendere sulla base di cose o che non ho detto o che sono equivocate.
> A me di sbattere e biasimare i mostri in prima pagina, in tutta franchezza frega anche niente.
> A me interessava ed interessa -sempre- approfondire i ragionamenti che riguardano in nostro modo di vivere, ma vedo che cadono nel vuoto.


Ormai o stai con il Milan o con l’Inter e non solo non è previsto il Crotone, ma nemmeno che non ti freghi niente del calcio e tu non voglia esprimere una opinione, figuriamoci avere una opinione divergente. 
Ognuno è accomodato nella propria morale che corrisponde a “faccio come mi pare tra adulti “ e di lì non si smuove. Per questo ogni fatto che esce da questo principio suscita un’eco enorme.
Comunque domani è un altro giorno e si parlerà di altro.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2021)




----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Sembra una pecorella, eh. Tanto pentito.... chissà quanto giocherà, nel pentimento, la. "caga". Personalmente (ben sapendo che è inverosimile che finirà
 materialmente  al gabbio per questa cosa) mi auguro che la giornalista si costituisca parte civile, e che "lo tocchi" al portafoglio  Per il resto, che si passi qualche rogna, magari sarà utile a ricordarsi di non farlo più 
.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Il consenso dipende strettamente dalla consapevolezza. Consapevolezza non soltanto di quello che voglio fare e di dove voglio arrivare, ma anche della funzione sociale, dalle conseguenze sugli altri che l'utilizzo del -mio- corpo comporta.
> Altrimenti la società non esiste.
> E invero la società è più della somma dei singoli individui che la compongono, con le loro aspirazioni e i loro interessi.
> Ed il sesso, siccome è legato ai sentimenti e alla riproduzione -è- storicamente ed etologicamente sempre stato qualcosa in più dell' utilizzo della semplice genitalità. (Ne abbiamo parlato allo sfinimento in passato, ricordi?).
> ...


La questione della consapevolezza è un'altra di quelle questione parecchio ampie.
E anche parecchio scivolose.

La consapevolezza, anche solo quella che descrivi tu, che non è esaustiva del significato di consapevolezza ma che *è il risultato di una consapevolezza dell'essere* (se non sono consapevole di chi sono, è ovvio che il mio voler fare e il mio voler arrivare sono lavagne bianche riempibili da ????) non è poi che sia tanto diffusa.
E se non sono consapevole di chi sono, come faccio ad essere consapevole del mondo che mi circonda?

Viviamo e veniamo da un periodo storico che ha venduto l'illusione del tutto per tutti.
Anche a livello di competenze di analisi di sè e del contesto.

Ma è una illusione.

La realtà è che un sacco di persone non hanno semplicemente gli strumenti cognitivi per arrivare lì, anche soltanto ad un primo gradino sopra i bisogni fondamentali.
E non è una novità di questo secolo.

La grossa novità è che in questo secolo a sgomitare per le risorse siamo oltre 7 miliardi.

Qui servirebbe un ot infinito sulla scuola per tutti, e su come si è trasformata da scuola per tutti a scuola per nessuno. Ma vabbè...sorvoliamo.

Tutto questo collocato nell'altra grande illusione delle pari opportunità e delle pari uguaglianze.

Ci sono una miriade di disabili cognitivi lievi a spasso che sanno barcamenarsi in funzioni di base anche a livello sociale ma oltre non vanno, e non per mancanza di volontà, proprio per mancanza di strumenti. (ma si riproducono perchè così ha da essere, altro che consapevolezza....e poi via di casini)
E si fa finta che non siano disabili perchè non sono certificati e perchè tutto sommato non fanno grossi casini, sono tollerati in società perchè sono forza lavoro ad alta disponibilità e basso costo. Poi però vengono segati senza il minimo pensiero e sacrificati un tanto al kg, dati in pasto.

E qui c'è l'altra grande illusione, garantista e assistenzialista.

La società esiste in un intricato gioco di equilibri che permette di tollerare tutta una serie di ingiustizie e disuguaglianze sociali e continuare ad avere soddisfazione ai bisogni di base per tutti (noi, che abbiamo risorse e potere per prenderci anche quelle altrui).

La prostituta che da te è stata perseguita, solo 70 anni fa, era il luogo in cui i padri portavano i figli (della stessa età di quelli a cui fai riferimento) per "diventare uomini"

Sono solo cambiate le condizioni, legislative e culturali, per cui adesso i padri non fanno questo passaggio di testimone, la concezione della prostituzione è in cambiamento e sotto i 16 anni si è considerati minori incapaci di intendere e volere.
Già fra i 16 e i 18 le cose cambicchiano.
Nella notte fra i 17 e i 18 si ribaltano e allora sono adulti consenzienti. 

Se la prostituta avesse venduto caramelle, non ci sarebbero stati problemi perchè ai bambini è permesso l'acquisto di caramelle e, avendo licenza, alle prostitute è permesso vendere caramelle ai bambini.

A 10 anni io andavo dal tabaccaio a comprare le sigarette per mio padre.
Se adesso ci va un ragazzino della mia stessa età viene rimandato al mittente.

Non è una questione di consenso questa.
Questa è una questione di definizione di parametri di riferimento.
Parametri che cambiano nelle epoche e che continueranno a cambiare.

50 anni fa picchiare un bambino era ritenuto educativo.
Oggi è maltrattamento.

Nel 1970 se io fossi stata sposata e avessi tradito G. e lui mi avesse uccisa, non sarebbe stato un problema. Delitto d'onore.

Se fossi stata stuprata nel 1995 e avessi denunciato il mio stupratore, non sarebbe stato perseguito per un delitto contro la persona ma sarebbe stato perseguito per un delitto contro la morale.

Mi fermo, spero che il senso di questo elenco sia chiaro.

Quanto al sesso legato ai sentimenti.
*No. Il sesso non è legato ai sentimenti.

Il sesso è legato alle emozioni.*

Emozione e sentimento sono due cose correlate ma non sovrapponibili.
I sentimenti sono la rielaborazione storicizzata delle emozioni.

Il legare il sesso ai sentimenti è una delle conseguenze dell'aver stortato l'amor cortese trasformandolo in walt disney e stendendo una lista dei sentimenti da sentire e quelli da non sentire. E creando fra le altre cose i disastri matrimoniali a cui si assiste.

Il legame con la riproduzione...osti...presente il casino per abortire o per la pillola abortiva????

E se questo è etico....ma vabbè. Altro immenso ot.

Il consenso, fra l'altro, è anche legato all'emotività.
Ci sono stati emotivi in cui non è possibile dare consenso.
Se sono sotto shock non sono in grado di dare consenso. E chi bypassa questo sta agendo violenza.
Per dire.

Le sex worker non hanno sentimenti verso i clienti. (non perchè sono malate, ma perchè così è il funzionamento fisiologico).
Hanno emozioni che condividono più o meno nello spazio col cliente e viceversa.
Che è poi il motivo di fondo del loro lavoro, in realtà.
La genitalità c'entra un gran poco in realtà nella prostituzione, anche quella di più basso livello e massima schiavizzazione dove davvero forse ci sarebbe da concentrarsi per indagare da dove viene il consenso...ma vabbè...anche qui immenso ot.

Tutto il discorso che stai facendo sulla società parte dal presupposto che si consideri male disporre del proprio corpo per prestazioni sessuali a pagamento.
E che leggi il disporre del proprio corpo in modo diverso dal disporre del proprio cervello.
Come se corpo e cervello avessero due valenze diverse in termini di dotazione e utilizzo.

E questa visione porta obbligatoriamente a considerare o vittime o matrigne le donne (o gli uomini, ma meno) che usano il corpo.
E a legare necessariamente l'uso del corpo con la sua mercificazione.

Ad escludere dalla rispettabilità la decisione di una donna di usare il suo corpo per lavoro.
Sottointendendo che una donna che fa questo, non sia in grado di decidere per sè, che necessariamente abbia problemi.
Però questo è un retaggio.
Ed è, soprattutto, disconfermato dalle stesse sex worker...che però, vengono considerate malate mentali, problematiche etc etc e quindi etichettate e invalidate.
E lo stesso trattamento è riservato a chi ha una sessualità diversa dalla sessualità ritenuta accettabile.
Uso corpo e non figa/cazzo/culo a ragion veduta.

Tornando a bomba.

Tutto quello che citi ci sta, ma il discorso era sulla violenza. E neppure violenza sessuale. Violenza e basta.

Il mio corpo (corpo e mente) ha confini e limiti. Per superare i quali hai da chiedere il permesso.
A prescinder dal lavoro che io sto svolgendo e a prescindere dalla considerazione che si possa avere di quel lavoro (e questo afferisce alla morale, non all'etica)

- Oggi. L'altro ieri non era così. -

Se tu passando decidi di oltrepassare quei limiti senza chiedere, mi stai silenziando e te ne stai fregando del mio sì e del mio no.
E mi stai annullando nel tuo atto.

Questo rientra nella attuale definizione di violenza.

Come io userei violenza se passando ti smollassi una bonaria manata sul coppino. O sul pacco.

Cambia la percezione, anche storica, di questi atti.

Per un maschio una donna che tocca il pacco è una puttana, poco di buono, esser inferiore da oggettivare. O è una malata mentale, una instabile, una nevrotica. Sicuramente non è pericolosa e si fa una risata.
Per una femmina un maschio che le tocca il culo è un pericolo ( a partire dalla forza fisica che un uomo ha e una donna no) e scatena allarmi atavici che la mettono in attivazione rispetto al meccanismo attacca/scappa.

Ma resta violenza.
Non sessuale o che altro.

E in questa società, l'unica risposta, in particolare se ho un bel culo e delle belle tette che titillano i bassi impulsi maschili, è che io sia ancora più violenta per poter difendere quei limiti che sono sotto la mia responsabilità.

Per LEGGE se non dimostro di aver dissentito con forza io ho accettato.

E guarda un po' che stanno aumentando esponenzialmente le violenze sui disabili.
Che guarda caso il dissenso non lo sanno esprimere. Come neanche il consenso.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


e s'è sbagliato, checazzo!!!
....lui voleva solo andar alla macchina, ha fatto una tossita..e pam, è partita la mano.
Non pensava a niente.
( sottotitolo: non aveva pensieri sporchi...e purtroppo molto probabilmente è davvero così)

Non ci stava con la testa, la squadra aveva perso...un lutto probabilmente per il suo ego, e non sono ironica, purtroppo.

"spaventosamente normale". "E' successo e basta."

Lo trovo veramente inquietante.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> e s'è sbagliato, checazzo!!!
> ....lui voleva solo andar alla macchina, ha fatto una tossita..e pam, è partita la mano.
> Non pensava a niente.
> ( sottotitolo: non aveva pensieri sporchi...e purtroppo molto probabilmente è davvero così)
> ...


Ho dato un occhio più completo alla vicenda.
Lei, la giornalista, ha dichiarato di essere stata, in un certo qual senso, fortunata di essere in un contesto in cui, a telecamere accese, il gesto e chi lo ha compiuto è stato adeguatamente ripreso e filmato. Di qui che è stato agevolmente possibile individuarlo. Di norma non funziona così. Ed è vero che ad offesa reazione, ma è anche pur vero che non sempre si riesce in tempo utile ad essere preparate. E quel calcio nelle palle, o il colpo con il mazzo di chiavi, o la spruzzata con il peperoncino spesso si trasformano nel rischio di avere una seconda dose. C'è da dire anche quello. Che se uno passa, mi palpa, poi scappa, e lo rincorro, rischio più che altro, se mi va bene, di beccarmi pure un grattone in faccia. IO.

Il poveretto alla gogna mediatica, oltre ad avere dichiarato che passava di lì, incazzato per la perdita della squadra, non sapeva che cazzo fare e allora giù una bella manata, così, senza volerlo (embé, dai, in effetti davvero rassicurante che uno che non sappia cosa fare faccia la prima cosa che gli viene in testa) adesso va in giro a strillare come un aquilotto che insomma, goliardata a parte, che ha sbagliato, sta pagando conseguenze A SUO AVVISO troppo forti in rapporto al gesto che ha compiuto. Gli stanno boicottando il ristorante (ho in effetti letto su fb commenti del tipo "la manata è compresa nel prezzo?"), è stato costretto ad allontanarsi da casa, eccetera eccetera. Gli è semplicemente tornato indietro quello che ha fatto, ma non sia mai che possa da questo scaturire una riflessione sul significato della sua "goliardata".

Quanto alla pena, sono fortemente convinta che l'unica maniera di fargliela pagare sia quella di un bel risarcimento in termini economici. Perché a dispetto della contromossa mediatica che sta organizzando (con tanto di amiche a cena per lui, tanto rispettoso a casa sua, solidarietà a un poveretto che la deve pagare per tutti e dududadada, rischio il carcere da 6 a 12 anni per un "buffetto", così lo ha definito  ) purtroppo nel nostro sistema, tra attenuanti, cazzi e mazzi (e pure una possibile derubricazione in illecito meramente civilistico, che ahimè non escludo) l'unica misura atta a fargli capire che il "buffetto" non s'ha da dare, è quella di toccare la sua sfera patrimoniale. Oltre all'effetto collaterale (quello che definisce gogna mediatica) che per certi versi si è andato a cercare come un deficiente, compiendo l'eroico gesto davanti a telecamere accese (direi un deficiente conclamato!). Come qualcun altro gli ha scritto sulla pagina del suo ristorante (non proprio così ma quasi), chi è causa del suo mal.... faccia i conti con se stesso 

Per cui, proprio a ben guardare, secondo me, il rischio non è tanto quello di un pò di biasimo mediatico per un deficiente, ma quello che a questo deficiente venga data abbastanza "corda" da pensare che, il porello stia subendo ingiustamente vessazioni sproporzionate. Vessazioni sproporzionate i commenti su facebook? Il fatto che la giornalista, a cui vorrebbe tanto chiedere scusa (e che giustamente se ne frega, a questo punto, delle scuse), dica che ora più che le scuse servono i legali?

E' con queste cose, che pongono nel concreto la riflessione su un problema, che il sistema ha la possibilità di cambiare. Lentamente, ma di cambiare. Perché purtroppo nella società attuale cose come queste vengono ancora viste con un "ma sì, ma su, ma dai....": come nel caso del capo della giornalista, che la ha esortata ad andare avanti senza prendersela. Sospeso dal lavoro NON CERTO PER AVERE ESPRESSO LA SUA OPINIONE da uomo della strada  ("dai su, che la società è fatta così, vai avanti e non farci caso"), ma poiché in una posizione di gerarchia e di, se vogliamo, *garanzia*, della integrità fisica e morale della sua sottoposta. Inutile dire che non si finisce certamente in carcere per questo, ma forse anche a costui una "ripassatina" in merito a quelli che sono i principi e i doveri garantiti sul posto di lavoro certo non guastano. Il tipo avrà semplicemente pensato che ubi maior (i.e.: il servizio televisivo) minor cessat (la molestia o la violenza), ma non di sicuro perché "cattivo". Semplicemente perché la pensa come in fin dei conti la pensa una maggioranza di noi: vale a dire che sì, gesto deprecabile, epperò cosa mai sarà alla fin della fiera, e poi quel culo così appariscente invitava proprio a una bella palpatina, che il poveretto non ha saputo resistere a una tentazione, che è colpa della società (e non sia mai che qualcuno si pigli la propria!) che prima ti sbatte in faccia queste tentazioni, e poi ti sega se tu, povero imbelle, vi cedi. E in tutto questo il focus si sposta da chi ha dato la manata (che per carità, non ha ucciso nessuno, e su questo siamo d'accordo, ma ha dato corso alla MEDESIMA DINAMICA di chi, anzichè la sciaffata sul culo, ti ficca il cazzo in bocca, ti violenta, e magari ti uccide. Stessa identica dinamica) a chi l'ha ricevuta. Che è finita lì, magari rubando il posto (@spleen : prendo in prestito alcuni dei tuoi spunti, sia chiaro però che non è un'invettiva contro di te!  ) a una altrettanto brava ma bruttina, che nel nome di una società ipocrita si veste sexy e poi si indigna se la toccano, quasi che la libertà (e l'esigenza anche, data dal contesto e dal lavoro) di valorizzare il proprio (bel) corpo fosse in sé e per sé, una accettazione inconsapevole di svilimento tal per cui ne possa conseguire uno all'evidenza non voluto, ma al contempo causato. E vai di colpe alla società vuota. Dimenticando appunto che non necessariamente il vestirsi sexy è svilimento, che certamente lo può anche essere, ma che anche qualora tale fosse percepito è frutto di un compromesso. Accettato. E questo credo che sia un altro punto importante. Io (vabbè, non io ) strafiga spaziale, so che posso avere tutte le competenze di questo mondo, ma alla fine della fiera mi stanno semplicemente chiedendo di vendere un'immagine di me focalizzata sul mio corpo. Posso ritenere tutto questo anche in parte svalorizzante la mia professionalità, ma tutto sommato posso ugualmente accettare che - coi chiari di luna odierni (faccio un esempio) - mi vada benissimo anche così. Come per qualsiasi altro lavoro (difficile trovare il lavoro perfetto, e talvolta, per così dire, ci si adegua anche: ma se io per dire vado a fare un lavoro al di sotto delle mie competenze o anche aspettative economiche, fino a quando lo faccio, cerco comunque di farlo al meglio, consapevole del lavoro che faccio, e non certamente inconsapevole del fatto che potrei fare di più. Quello è, quello ACCETTO, e quello faccio finché non decido di cambiare lavoro  e nel concreto mi si presenta l'opportunità). Di qui che in effetti parlare di svilimento per una gnocca spaziale che vende un'immagine di sè mi sembra molto, molto riduttivo.

Viviamo in un mondo (dici Tu) fatto di illusioni, io direi che viviamo in un mondo fatto di immagini 
Queste immagini vanno per lo più incontro a chi ha in mano ciò che conta per chi le vende , vale dire i soldi. Ed ecco spiegata la presenza delle veline, tanto quanto l'associazione belle donne/moto/auto e via dicendo. Che sia ancora (esclusi comunque i prodotti con altri target) un mondo in cui alla fine occorre convincere il maschio, è cosa saputa e risaputa. E lunga da cambiare.
Del resto, dubito che qualcuno possa dire che la finanza sia appannaggio di un mondo in rosa 

Ci sono persino i materassi con tanto di belle ragazze che magari poi svilite non sono e non si sentono, per il semplice fatto di prestare la loro immagine per qualche rotolamento atto a solleticare la fantasia di chi compra, ma che a fine giornata si portano semplicemente a casa il loro stipendio . Magari (magari sì, o magari no) preferirebbero un lavoro di tipo intellettuale, ma mettendo sulla bilancia i pro e i contro del loro lavoro (COME DI QUALSIASI ALTRO LAVORO) possono liberamente valutare se sia loro utile, proficuo e conveniente, in tutto questo magari accettando compromessi.
Senza dimenticare che non è necessariamente meglio avere dieci lauree, e trovarti poi a sgomitare per 700 euro al mese come purtroppo oggi spesso impone la società "della sostanza"


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2021)

Credo anche io che quest’uomo stia veramente pagando troppo caro un gesto assolutamente riprovevole ma che è evidente non c’era intenzione di andare oltre
Trovo assurdo che se ne parli da giorni e prima di rovinare la vita a una persona valuterei la cosa nel contesto
Insisto che la gogna mediatica a cui lo si sta sottoponendo mi sembra già una giusta punizione se non addirittura eccessiva


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo anche io che quest’uomo stia veramente pagando troppo caro un gesto assolutamente riprovevole ma che è evidente non c’era intenzione di andare oltre
> Trovo assurdo che se ne parli da giorni e prima di rovinare la vita a una persona valuterei la cosa nel contesto
> Insisto che la gogna mediatica a cui lo si sta sottoponendo mi sembra già una giusta punizione se non addirittura eccessiva


La gogna mediatica sarà, praticamente, la sua UNICA punizione 
Insieme magari a un pò di soldini di risarcimento (così la prossima volta si ricorderà che il suo "buffetto" - così lo ha definito! - ha un costo  ) e a qualche "appuntamento" dall'avvocato


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sembra una pecorella, eh. Tanto pentito.... chissà quanto giocherà, nel pentimento, la. "caga". Personalmente (ben sapendo che è inverosimile che finirà
> materialmente  al gabbio per questa cosa) mi auguro che la giornalista si costituisca parte civile, e che "lo tocchi" al portafoglio  Per il resto, che si passi qualche rogna, magari sarà utile a ricordarsi di non farlo più
> .


Speriamo davvero, dai..

Speriamo che paghi e che paghi per tutto e oltre tutto, e che paghi per tutti.

È ciò di cui ha bisogno la nostra società evoluta, è ciò di cui ha bisogno alla fine ciascuno di noi che in questa società ci vive

Di togliere lo sguardo dal mondo, costretti a far finta di nulla, e per una volta liberarsi ..gettandosi addosso a chi “è giusto che paghi”, 

lo stupido animale di bosco che nella trappola “ci è cascato”

Il Gesu Cristo da poter accompagnare, aspettandolo al bordo della strada, liberi finalmente di abbandonarci agli sputi, alla vergogna, alla derisione, senza più freni

La vacca malata da poter finalmente addentare senza freno, come Piranha disperatamente affamati, condannati a un digiuno di rabbia vomitata e ingurgitata ogni giorno, come nostro unico ed esclusivo nutrimento che ci offre la bella società evoluta

Abbiamo lo stupido animale, il Gesù Cristo, la vacca malata, siamo autorizzati a non guardare oltre, a non pensare a niente, possiamo finalmente abbandonarci e gettarci nella mischia.. cercare il nostro spazio sulla via della croce, o un angolo di pelle da addentare

O anche soltanto guardare compiaciuti lo spettacolo, finalmente paghi e alleggeriti

Speriamo che paghi, si, e che paghi per tutto. 

E per tutti quelli passati. E che verranno


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Speriamo davvero, dai..
> 
> Speriamo che paghi e che paghi per tutto e oltre tutto, e che paghi per tutti.
> 
> ...


No. Non sono d'accordo. LUI ha la percezione di pagarla per tutti, per il semplice fatto che quei "tutti" non sono stati beccati. E su questo sta costruendo proprio la sua "controgna" mediatica 
Il poveretto che chissà quante ne dovrà passare. Mentre nei fatti, cretino lui a mettersi davanti a telecamere che lo hanno reso riconoscibile al mondo intero (ci vuole pochetto assai, per risalire a nome, e sito del suo ristorante), e per il resto, figurati, si passerà qualche brutto momento, e poi basta  : seguiterà a chiamare "buffetto" ciò che ha fatto, ma almeno (io per lo meno auspico), avendo qualche seccatura, e verosimilmente qualche soldino da sganciare, non lo ripeterà più . Senza avere imparato la lezione, ma quello spesso è chiedere troppo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> La gogna mediatica sarà, praticamente, la sua UNICA punizione
> Insieme magari a un pò di soldini di risarcimento (così la prossima volta si ricorderà che il suo "buffetto" - così lo ha definito! - ha un costo  ) e a qualche "appuntamento" dall'avvocato


Mi sembra più che sufficiente sinceramente


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sembra più che sufficiente sinceramente


Il nostro sistema legislativo è per definizione sempre favorevole al reo. Tra un'attenuante e un rito abbreviato (nel solo caso in cui dovesse essere "proceduto" un reato, senza derubricazione in mero illecito, ma non son penalista  ), in carcere per ste robe ci finisce mica nessuno, eh


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il nostro sistema legislativo è per definizione sempre favorevole al reo. Tra un'attenuante e un rito abbreviato (nel solo caso in cui dovesse essere "proceduto" un reato, senza derubricazione in mero illecito, ma non son penalista  ), in carcere per ste robe ci finisce mica nessuno, eh


E per fortuna direi 
Ci finissero i criminali veri e magari buttando le chiavi


----------



## abebis (3 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> spiegalo a tutti quelli ingroppati controvoglia in carcere.


Non è un pensiero mio: riportavo un pensiero di altri.


----------



## abebis (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> *La gogna mediatica sarà, praticamente, la sua UNICA punizione
> Insieme magari a un pò di soldini di risarcimento* (così la prossima volta si ricorderà che il suo "buffetto" - così lo ha definito! - ha un costo  ) e a qualche "appuntamento" dall'avvocato


Questo tecnicamente non è vero.

Se si arriverà in tribunale quest'uomo sarà condannato per violenza sessuale.

Non vedrà mai comunque il carcere, anche questo è quasi sicuro.

Sulla sua fedina penale però resterà segnata una condanna per violenza sessuale: questo comporta importanti restrizioni sia dal punto di vista lavorativo che della libertà di movimento. 

Questo io mi sentirei di metterlo nel conto delle sue punizioni, anche perché alcune condizioni sono permanenti: la fedina penale a certe condizioni dopo un po' può essere ripulita o ci può essere la non menzione (ma non so queste cose si applicano anche al reato di violenza sessuale: non sono un tecnico) ma, per esempio, per avere il visto per gli USA (e tanti altri paesi) non ti chiedono se hai la fedina penale pulita ma se hai mai subito condanne, e questo è un fatto che permanente, a prescindere dalla menzione.

La gogna mediatica sarà la sua unica punizione (e, peraltro, senza i soldini di risarcimento) solo se le giornalista ritirerà la sua denuncia (cosa possibile, credo, ma non lo so: come ho già detto non sono un tecnico e non so se per la violenza sessuale si procede d'ufficio).


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Questo tecnicamente non è vero.
> 
> Se si arriverà in tribunale quest'uomo sarà condannato per violenza sessuale.
> 
> ...


Quello che resterà segnato sulla sua fedina penale, lo stabilirà eventualmente un giudice, in quella sede 
Ti posso dire che a determinate condizioni e presupposti è prevista pure la cd. non menzione nel casellario giudiziale, che molto spesso è disposta (o meno) a discrezione del Giudice. Sinceramente, comunque, se a questo sia o meno menzionata una pena nel casellario a me frega poco 
Senz'altro non è da mettere all'ergastolo, e peraltro personalmente non sono nemmeno tra quelli che aiutano la pecorella a belare, andando sul sito facebook del suo ristorante a scrivere commenti che talora son banali, talora degenerano, talora sono anche divertenti, per mio modo di vedere le cose (tipo quello che ha chiesto se nel prezzo è compresa anche la pacca al culo secondo me è un mito  ). Ma transeat 
Voglio dire: di sicuro la giustizia italiana non gli infliggerà certo l'ergastolo, prevedibilmente questo non metterà nemmeno mai piede in una cella. Spero che faccia uscire dal portafogli un pò di soldi, e per il resto (menzione o non menzione nel casellario penale, così come per le "sorti" del suo ristorante, francamente frega poco assai , doveva pensarci prima ).

Porto alla tua (come altrui) attenzione, piuttosto, un aspetto che a me pare molto più interessanti delle sorti di un povero mentecatto (per il quale sarà un giudice a stabilire anni e pena, e persino menzione nel casellario  ): non ho potuto fare a meno di osservare la prospettiva che il suo gesto ha aperto negli altri. E' come se, violato un limite, anche gli altri, passando (alcuni anche in maniera piuttosto attiva, eh) si siano chiesti se fare o meno altrettanto. Una sorta di "catena", di opportunità al contrario virtuosa, descrivo la sensazione avutane.

Vedete anche voi la stessa cosa?


----------



## abebis (3 Dicembre 2021)

Che ti freghi poco o molto è ininfluente rispetto a quello che ho detto: quello che ho detto è che una condanna per violenza sessuale ha anche altre conseguenze legali oltre la detenzione e/o il risarcimento.
Queste conseguenze entrano all'interno del pacchetto "punizioni" e ciò rende falso il tuo neretto che avevo citato.

Solo questo ho detto.

Che non lo capisca un avvocato, mi fa lascia perplesso.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Speriamo davvero, dai..
> 
> Speriamo che paghi e che paghi per tutto e oltre tutto, e che paghi per tutti.
> 
> ...


A dire il vero non c'è nessuna pena che possa eguagliare la figura di merda che ha fatto. E pure l'accanimento sociale, qualora fosse come dici, passa in secondo piano allo stato d'animo che immagino possa avere in questo momento.

Però sono d'accordo, vi sono forme di molestie ben più crudeli, al cui confronto questo caso è una piccola goliardata, che passano inosservate e impunite come nulla fosse.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Che ti freghi poco o molto è ininfluente rispetto a quello che ho detto: quello che ho detto è che una condanna per violenza sessuale ha anche altre conseguenze legali oltre la detenzione e/o il risarcimento.
> Queste conseguenze entrano all'interno del pacchetto "punizioni" e ciò rende falso il tuo neretto che avevo citato.
> 
> Solo questo ho detto.
> ...


Boh. Se è incensurato, possibilissimo che gli venga concessa la non menzione, secondo me. Ma ripeto, non solo non sono penalista, ma non mi sono presa la briga di fare "previsioni" intorno a una pena che sicuramente subirà attenuanti, e gli "sconti" previsti per la scelta del rito (che sia abbraviato, e/o per direttissima non so..... ma è ovvio che a costui, schiacciato da un filmato che lo riprende, sarà verosimilmente controproducente ricorrere a un giudizio a istruttoria "piena". E di sconti in sconti, molto prevedibilmente quella pena codicistica che fa tanto paura sulla carta, diventerà una roba irrisoria, con tanto di possibilità di non menzione nel casellario, come già ti dicevo. Poi dicevo anche che qualche "rogna" sicuramente la avrà, ivi compresa l'interdizione allo stadio per un pò, ma direi nulla a cui non si sopravvive. D'altro canto (e fermo restando che non stiamo certo parlando di rifilare l'ergastolo a nessuno) ritengo un bene che di queste cose se ne parli in termini ben diversi rispetto a quel "ma lascia stare e vai avanti!" detto dal capo di lei, che è stato a propria volta sanzionato non in quanto ha espresso un'opinione, ma in quanto se ne è altamente fregato della posizione della sua gerarchicamente sottoposta, mentre aveva un preciso dovere di farsi garante della sua incolumità. Questo certamente non rincorrendo un povero mentecatto per tirargli due ceffoni, ma per capire che tutto sommato, almeno sul momento, la questione non si doveva risolvere con un "ma sì, ma su, ma dai". Un secolo fa certamente sarebbe stato così. Ora, per fortuna, anche grazie a questi casi che vengono a galla, qualcosa in altro senso si muove


----------



## abebis (3 Dicembre 2021)

Continui a non capire quello che ho scritto. Non importa.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Continui a non capire quello che ho scritto. Non importa.


Ma per carità, spiegami. Comunque credo di avere capito: tu dici che in capo a questo si andrebbero sommando la gogna mediatica + varie ed eventuali conseguenze legali. E' giusto? 
Bene! E io ti sto dicendo che, a dispetto della pena prevista dal codice, di rito in attenuante, costui non sarà sanzionato in maniera grave.
Tu mi dici "eh, ma c'è il rischio che al poveretto resti la fedina penale sporca".
E io ti rispondo che sì, pure se esiste la non menzione nel casellario giudiziale. Va bene, hai ragione tu, avrà una menzione e un risarcimento da pagare se gli va di sfiga, una non menzione e un risarcimento da pagare ad andargli bene. Poi io non sono ne giudice, né indovina, ma è pur sempre chiaro che se non voleva alcuna conseguenza, non delinqueva. Facile no?


----------



## abebis (3 Dicembre 2021)

Mi dispiace dover continuare questa discussione ma sono costretto a farlo solo perché continui a mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto.

In nessun modo ho dato un giudizio di adeguatezza o meno sulle punizioni a cui andrà incontro quest'uomo: nei miei messaggi di oggi sono limitato a correggere l'elenco delle punizioni che hai fatto tu che, semplicemente, era falso.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Mi dispiace dover continuare questa discussione ma sono costretto a farlo solo perché continui a mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto.
> 
> In nessun modo ho dato un giudizio di adeguatezza o meno sulle punizioni a cui andrà incontro quest'uomo: nei miei messaggi di oggi sono limitato a correggere l'elenco delle punizioni che hai fatto tu che, semplicemente, era falso.


E io credevo di avere chiarito il mio pensiero come sopra 
Poi, se devi ribadire per puntiglio che alla gogna e poco più deve aggiungersi la fedina penale non più pulita (ammesso che fosse incensurato, cosa che non so) ok, è una possibile conseguenza che sta in capo a chi viene comunque condannato per certi reati , poi spetterà al Giudice valutare se questa fedina penale resti visibile al mondo, oppure no. Ma direi che oramai, nel concreto, poco gli cambi, visto che si è già sputtanato da sé. E questo anche se non dovesse essere condannato per alcun reato, pensa te


----------



## Marjanna (3 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Che ti freghi poco o molto è ininfluente rispetto a quello che ho detto: quello che ho detto è che una condanna per violenza sessuale ha anche altre conseguenze legali oltre la detenzione e/o il risarcimento.
> Queste conseguenze entrano all'interno del pacchetto "punizioni" e ciò rende falso il tuo neretto che avevo citato.
> 
> Solo questo ho detto.
> ...


Io invece vedo proprio la differenza tra chi è avvocato e chi non lo è.
Qui vengono sparse considerazioni sul termine e idea di giustizia, che sono molto di fantasia.

Qualche tempo fa ho visto un video in cui una donna, che aveva subito violenza, ripeteva la solita frase, rivolta ad altre donne che si trovassero nella sua medesima condizione: "denunciate denunciate denunciate".
Peccato che neppure lei avesse denunciato, semplicemente l'uomo che la picchiava è arrivato a farlo per strada e altre persone sono intervenute.
Sapessi cosa si apre, dopo quel denunciate, per chi magari un video e testimoni non li ha. Sapessi il valore che ha vedere andare in carcere una persona che ti ha fatto violenza (pure se si farà molti meno anni di quelli nell'idea del credo popolare, quello che se legge _arrestato _su un quotidiano si pensa che sia finita lì), magari dopo anni e anni e anni, anni in cui sei stata vivisezionata nella violenza, in ciò che sei, in ciò che fai, in cui se lotti e riesci a non farti distruggere da quel vissuto, può persino avere valore che tanto abuso non era, sapessi quale valore ha il riconoscimento che non sei una mentecatta che si era inventato tutto, che non sei parte di quell'abuso, se non come vittima.

Ipazia si è presa tempo e pazienza per spiegare la violenza, però mi viene il dubbio che davvero per qualcuno sia un punto cieco.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io invece vedo proprio la differenza tra chi è avvocato e chi non lo è.
> Qui vengono sparse considerazioni sul termine e idea di giustizia, che sono molto di fantasia.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa ho visto un video in cui una donna, che aveva subito violenza, ripeteva la solita frase, rivolta ad altre donne che si trovassero nella sua medesima condizione: "denunciate denunciate denunciate".
> ...


Finché non si capisce che DI NORMA, per queste cose come per altre anche più "pesanti", la prima GOGNA MEDIATICA è riservata alla vittima.... non ci sarà mai un vero cambiamento, nella società 
Mi fa però piacere che certi casi, in cui non è possibile rinnegare i FATTI (che in questo caso non sono gravi come uno stupro, lo ribadisco! Ma la dinamica non è differente: vedo un oggetto, e ne faccio per sollazzo ciò che voglio, fosse anche solo che sono sopra pensiero, incazzato per una partita andata male, o per farmi due risate con gli amici, per una goliardata, o ciò che vuoi), facciano parlare di queste violenze. Che di solito finiscono con la donna che si dice da sola "eh, sopporta". Vuoi per mancanze di prova, vuoi perché sì, ma se l'è cercata, vuoi perché diventa essa stessa oggetto di indagine (e si sposta il focus) e vuoi per tante altre cose. Per una volta è andata diversamente. E chi ha detto "sopporta e vai avanti con il tuo lavoro" non è stata la vittima, ma un terzo che ha avuto una lavata di capo (leggasi sospensione disciplinare). Chi ha commesso il fatto ora piange perché, poveretto, questo fatto sta danneggiando il suo lavoro (eh già, la giornalista invece era solo lì a mostrare il culo, pronta per la schiaffata, ops.... il buffetto ), e via dicendo.

Altrettanto mi fa strano che nessuno abbia notato cosa si sia "mosso" dopo la pacca di quel deficiente. Eppure è ben documentato anche in quel video.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Finché non si capisce che DI NORMA, per queste cose come per altre anche più "pesanti", la prima GOGNA MEDIATICA è riservata alla vittima.... non ci sarà mai un vero cambiamento, nella società
> Mi fa però piacere che certi casi, in cui non è possibile rinnegare i FATTI (che in questo caso non sono gravi come uno stupro, lo ribadisco! Ma la dinamica non è differente: vedo un oggetto, e ne faccio per sollazzo ciò che voglio, fosse anche solo che sono sopra pensiero, incazzato per una partita andata male, o per farmi due risate con gli amici, per una goliardata, o ciò che vuoi), facciano parlare di queste violenze. Che di solito finiscono con la donna che si dice da sola "eh, sopporta". Vuoi per mancanze di prova, vuoi perché sì, ma se l'è cercata, vuoi perché diventa essa stessa oggetto di indagine (e si sposta il focus) e vuoi per tante altre cose. Per una volta è andata diversamente. E chi ha detto "sopporta e vai avanti con il tuo lavoro" non è stata la vittima, ma un terzo che ha avuto una lavata di capo (leggasi sospensione disciplinare). Chi ha commesso il fatto ora piange perché, poveretto, questo fatto sta danneggiando il suo lavoro (eh già, la giornalista invece era solo lì a mostrare il culo, pronta per la schiaffata, ops.... il buffetto ), e via dicendo.
> 
> *Altrettanto mi fa strano che nessuno abbia notato cosa si sia "mosso" dopo la pacca di quel deficiente. Eppure è ben documentato anche in quel video.*


Non esserne certa.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Finché non si capisce che DI NORMA, per queste cose come per altre anche più "pesanti", la prima GOGNA MEDIATICA è riservata alla vittima.... non ci sarà mai un vero cambiamento, nella società
> Mi fa però piacere che certi casi, in cui non è possibile rinnegare i FATTI (che in questo caso non sono gravi come uno stupro, lo ribadisco! Ma la dinamica non è differente: vedo un oggetto, e ne faccio per sollazzo ciò che voglio, fosse anche solo che sono sopra pensiero, incazzato per una partita andata male, o per farmi due risate con gli amici, per una goliardata, o ciò che vuoi), facciano parlare di queste violenze. Che di solito finiscono con la donna che si dice da sola "eh, sopporta". Vuoi per mancanze di prova, vuoi perché sì, ma se l'è cercata, vuoi perché diventa essa stessa oggetto di indagine (e si sposta il focus) e vuoi per tante altre cose.


Non è che si voglia ingigantire l'accaduto però neppure si può mettere un foglio di carta al posto di una persona.
Dico foglio di carta perchè mi viene in mente un signore, in un posto dove avevo lavorato a 19 anni, a contatto con "operai", senza nulla voler togliere a questa categoria. Qualcuno portò un calendario con ragazze nude. Venne appeso alla parete e in quel contesto nessuno disse niente.
Io ero obbligata a passare la pausa pranzo e mangiare con gli altri, cosa che mi pesava, non legavo con quell'ambiente, non riuscivo a simpatizzare con nessuno, avevo idee anche rigide rispetto a determinate persone. Un giorno qualcuno portò una vassoio enorme di croissant.
Un signore sui 50, basso e brutto, così dal niente, si volta mentre tiene il suo croissant in mano e si avvicina al calendario, che riportava una foto di una ragazza nuda, seduta su una coperta di pelle, con un bel seno e le gambe spalancate e la bernarda ben visibile, e dice "lo inzuppiamo che a lei piace" (non era la frase esatta perchè non la ricordo ed era in dialetto, ma all'incirca quello era il concetto). E sbatte il croissant al calendario, nella vagina, più volte, forte. Io ci rimasi così  e mi fece schifo quell'uomo. Nessuno fece una piega, neppure le donne.
La cosa che trovavo assurda è come parlava quando arrivava il capo, con frasi formali ma ben costruite, quando si trattava di fare gli auguri "a lei famiglia e figli" e bla bla bla. Trasmetteva nel suo augurio quasi un senso di sacralità, e ci accompagnava quasi un inchino. Non è che fingeva. Era proprio così.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Non esserne certa.


Mi fa piacere se qualcuno l'ha vista


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

@Foglia, non cito il post perchè fra me e te non ci stiamo 

Concordo, lei è stata fortunata. Avere la telecamera non solo ha permesso una facile individuazione, ma il video ha oggettivato una situazione che riportata - e "sporcata " dalle emozioni - non sarebbe stata così oggettiva.
come concordo sul fatto che tutta una serie di violenze, senza video, passino semplicemente in cavalleria per i motivi che dici tu.
si diminuisce il danno, si ingoia la rabbia e il fastidio, e si tira dritto.
Partendo dal presupposto che o gli puoi fare il culo o meglio mollare il colpo e subire.
E i tipi di violenzia, denominati violenza, sono molteplici.

Penso alle ragazzine palpeggiate sul bus, senza andare troppo nel profondo...mi piacerebbe vedere i padri che guardano la goliardata sul culo della figlia, per dire. 

Credo che quello che sta sollecitando il video sia il netto rifiuto dell'animalità, comprendente anche la mancanza di pensiero.
Non solo quella manifestata dal tipo, ma anche quella che per esempio un padre che vedesse il culo della figlia trattato così con la figlia che può solo dire "eh no eh, non si fa così" e il collega che risponde "non prendertela" sentirebbe manifestarsi in sè.

Ho qualche dubbio sulle madri dei figli che lo fanno...ma non metto limiti alla provvidenza.

c'è stato qualche anno fa in un paese un episodio di violenza su una ragazzina di 15 anni ad opera degli amichetti.
E' stata violentata col manico di una pala.
L'hanno trovata svenuta col manico ancora infilato su per la figa.

Il paese, gli adulti, si è chiuso in un silenzio schierato verso il gruppo dei ragazzini.
Una goliardata l'hanno definita. Un gioco finito male, dicevano.

C'era anche chi rideva sui social per il manico di pala infilato nella figa.
Adulti eh...mica ragazzini.

La ragazzina è stata descritta come una puttana.

Il risultato è che ha cambiato scuola.
Il paese non l'ha cambiato perchè era già di un paese diverso.

I genitori di quei ragazzi non hanno avuto la minima vergogna nel difenderli.
Nel proteggerli. Nel ripetere la cosa del *"gioco finito male"*.
Le amiche hanno insultato - mettendo alla gogna mediatica - la ragazzina.

Quindi guarda, quando si parla di gogna mediatica per questo qui...a me vien da ridere.

Si è messo da solo alla gogna nel momento in cui era davanti alla telecamera e ha fatto il figo.

Di fondo....non si vuole osservare una bestia che passando rompe i coglioni ad un'altra bestia.
E men che meno si vuole osservare il fatto che a violenza la risposta è violenza.

E questo netto rifiuto si manifesta in diverse modalità, schieramenti, etc etc.
Il rifugiarsi nella tassonomia è rassicurante.

Quella è una violenza piccola. Piccola piccola, insomma.
Ce ne sono di ben più grandi eh (ma dai???buongiorno!!)
Che è un po' quello che succede salendo nella tassonomia.
C'hai uno che ti rompe i coglioni per telefono? Ma vabbè...non fa niente alla fine.
Poi però magari fa il passaggio all'incontro...vabbè, ma non ti ha fatto niente.
Poi magari allunga la palpata. Ma vabbè...la palpata di culo è una goliardata. Il gesto di un imbecille.
Poi dalla palpata passa ai pedinamenti. E vabbè..ma come li dimostra signora?
E via salendo.

E poi....ORRRORE!!!! SORPRESA!!.

L'ha picchiata. L'ha uccisa.

Ma non ce lo aspettavamo. Mica che no.
E' tutto così tranquillo.

*La non conoscenza dei processi che portano alla violenza che non si può sfuggire, quella col sangue per intenderci porta a considerare ogni gesto a sè e non come un passo in una scala. (sociale oltre che individuale). 
L'ignoranza dei meccanismi che regolano la violenza portano alla tassonomia a comparti stagni degli atti di violenza senza la minima comprensione che la violenza è un processo.*

E allora avanti col poveretto questo qui...e che avrà fatto mai?

Ha fatto un gradino nella scala della violenza. Ecco cosa.
Ed è stato beccato in video.

Forse non avrebbe salito ulteriormente la scala.
Forse la scala l'aveva già salita ma nessuno ha detto nulla, per paura per esempio.

E' pieno di gente, anche uomini, che tacciono delle violenze che subiscono. Per giorni, mesi e anni.

Il punto non è questo tipo in sè.

*Il punto è che lui il gradino l'ha fatto. 
E la scala a cui il gradino appartiene si chiama violenza. *

Che poi ci sia una dissociazione nelle pene...vabbè, mi sembra scontato.
Dare 12 anni, e non li danno praticamente mai, a chi stupra in un sistema retributivo è ridicolo. (quei ragazzi fra un cazzo e un lazzo, ne sono usciti fondamentalmente indenni).
Non retribuisce neppure del dolore che una vittima attraversa durante il processo. Per non parlare del dopo.
E del costo.

Ma il fatto che non ci sia una adeguata ripartizione delle pene, non toglie nulla al fatto che un atto violento è un atto violento.
E soprattutto che un atto violento non è considerabile a sè ma è da considerarsi all'interno del processo della violenza.

Peccato non si riesca minimamente a parlare di violenza. 
*A concepire la violenza come un processo composito. *
Peccato ancora si sia fermi alla stagnazione di ogni atto come se fosse fuori da ogni contesto. 

Per quanto riguarda la responsabilità sociale, il pensare che un atto ha risvolti sociali, ci pensavo pensando a quei ragazzi che hanno preso una pala per il manico e per gioco hanno smutandato una amica e gliel'hanno infilato su, per giocare eh.

Cosa hanno sentito e visto negli adulti che li circondavano per poter anche soltanto lontanamente pensare a 16-17-18 anni che infilare un manico di pala su per una figa potesse esser un giocare???

E penso a tutti i ragazzini e ragazzine che si vedono in video questo che allunga la mano e tocca il culo ad una sconosciuta che sta lavorando.

E sentono ripetere che, sì, non si fa, ma è una goliardata. Era per ridere.
Non ci si pensa.

Che esagerazione riprenderlo (nel senso di sgridarlo) e addirittura denunciarlo, in fondo cosa ha fatto?
E' un gioco.

Il corpo di qualcun altro, è un gioco a disposizione per chi passa. Basta non romperlo. O almeno non romperlo troppo.

Cosa vuoi che sia?

Però, d'altro canto è vero.
Le nuove generazioni non vedono, non sentono e non parlano.
Non si accorgono di quello che fanno gli adulti intorno a loro.


Eh già
Il compito educativo.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è che si voglia ingigantire l'accaduto però neppure si può mettere un foglio di carta al posto di una persona.
> Dico foglio di carta perchè mi viene in mente un signore, in un posto dove avevo lavorato a 19 anni, a contatto con "operai", senza nulla voler togliere a questa categoria. Qualcuno portò un calendario con ragazze nude. Venne appeso alla parete e in quel contesto nessuno disse niente.
> Io ero obbligata a passare la pausa pranzo e mangiare con gli altri, cosa che mi pesava, non legavo con quell'ambiente, non riuscivo a simpatizzare con nessuno, avevo idee anche rigide rispetto a determinate persone. Un giorno qualcuno portò una vassoio enorme di croissant.
> Un signore sui 50, basso e brutto, così dal niente, si volta mentre tiene il suo croissant in mano e si avvicina al calendario, che riportava una foto di una ragazza nuda, seduta su una coperta di pelle, con un bel seno e le gambe spalancate e la bernarda ben visibile, e dice "lo inzuppiamo che a lei piace" (non era la frase esatta perchè non la ricordo ed era in dialetto, ma all'incirca quello era il concetto). E sbatte il croissant al calendario, nella vagina, più volte, forte. Io ci rimasi così  e mi fece schifo quell'uomo. Nessuno fece una piega, neppure le donne.
> La cosa che trovavo assurda è come parlava quando arrivava il capo, con frasi formali ma ben costruite, quando si trattava di fare gli auguri "a lei famiglia e figli" e bla bla bla. Trasmetteva nel suo auguro quasi un senso di sacralità, e ci accompagnava quasi un inchino. Non è che fingeva. Era proprio così.


E meno male che quello era soltanto un foglio di carta.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> @Foglia, non cito il post perchè fra me e te non ci stiamo
> 
> Concordo, lei è stata fortunata. Avere la telecamera non solo ha permesso una facile individuazione, ma il video ha oggettivato una situazione che riportata - e "sporcata " dalle emozioni - non sarebbe stata così oggettiva.
> come concordo sul fatto che tutta una serie di violenze, senza video, passino semplicemente in cavalleria per i motivi che dici tu.
> ...


Standing ovation 
A cui aggiungo (l'ho già detto, ma mi fa piacere ripeterlo) cosa abbia portato la goliardata, il buffetto, il sorpasso di un limite, in ben più di qualcun altro che ha assistito alla scena. Ma son ragazzi che escono dalla partita, eh 

Le è andata doppiamente bene, a trovarsi tutto sommato non da sola, davanti a una telecamera.


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> I genitori di quei ragazzi non hanno avuto la minima vergogna nel difenderli.
> Nel proteggerli. Nel ripetere la cosa del "gioco finito male".


Voglio sperare questa sia una sfortunata eccezione. E non la regola.
Per avere un intero paese degenerato a quel punto ci devono essere problemi grossi come case a livello sociale e educativo


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è che si voglia ingigantire l'accaduto però neppure si può mettere un foglio di carta al posto di una persona.
> Dico foglio di carta perchè mi viene in mente un signore, in un posto dove avevo lavorato a 19 anni, a contatto con "operai", senza nulla voler togliere a questa categoria. Qualcuno portò un calendario con ragazze nude. Venne appeso alla parete e in quel contesto nessuno disse niente.
> Io ero obbligata a passare la pausa pranzo e mangiare con gli altri, cosa che mi pesava, non legavo con quell'ambiente, non riuscivo a simpatizzare con nessuno, avevo idee anche rigide rispetto a determinate persone. Un giorno qualcuno portò una vassoio enorme di croissant.
> Un signore sui 50, basso e brutto, così dal niente, si volta mentre tiene il suo croissant in mano e si avvicina al calendario, che riportava una foto di una ragazza nuda, seduta su una coperta di pelle, con un bel seno e le gambe spalancate e la bernarda ben visibile, e dice "lo inzuppiamo che a lei piace" (non era la frase esatta perchè non la ricordo ed era in dialetto, ma all'incirca quello era il concetto). E sbatte il croissant al calendario, nella vagina, più volte, forte. Io ci rimasi così  e mi fece schifo quell'uomo. Nessuno fece una piega, neppure le donne.
> La cosa che trovavo assurda è come parlava quando arrivava il capo, con frasi formali ma ben costruite, quando si trattava di fare gli auguri "a lei famiglia e figli" e bla bla bla. Trasmetteva nel suo augurio quasi un senso di sacralità, e ci accompagnava quasi un inchino. Non è che fingeva. Era proprio così.


Beh, ma quella sulla carta, che stava lì con le gambe aperte siccome stava con le gambe aperte si meritava quel trattamento.

Se no perchè mai si sarebbe messa a gambe aperte a farsi fotografare?


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Voglio sperare questa sia una sfortunata eccezione. E non la regola.
> Per avere un intero paese degenerato a quel punto ci devono essere problemi grossi come case a livello sociale e educativo


Qui c'è stato un episodio eclatante. 
Quello che ho riportato. 

Il paese rappresenta un contesto ben più ampio. 
Anche in quella situazione, che a me pareva esente da possibili schieramenti, ci sono stati schieramenti. 

In un raggio ben più ampio di quel paese. 

Il punto però, non è l'atto in sè.

E' l'aria che respirano i ragazzini. 
Per fare quello che fanno.
E per giustificarlo come lo giustificano. 

La scusa del gioco finito male, è parecchio diffusa, per dire.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> @Foglia, non cito il post perchè fra me e te non ci stiamo
> 
> Concordo, lei è stata fortunata. Avere la telecamera non solo ha permesso una facile individuazione, ma il video ha oggettivato una situazione che riportata - e "sporcata " dalle emozioni - non sarebbe stata così oggettiva.
> come concordo sul fatto che tutta una serie di violenze, senza video, passino semplicemente in cavalleria per i motivi che dici tu.
> ...


Da padre non c'è giorno che non penso alla vita che mia figlia affronterà senza il mio sguardo. Cosa che inevitabilmente accadrà.
A me sinceramente questa vicenda preoccupa poco, diciamo il giusto visto il contesto, ma evoca scenari ben peggiori nei quali più che l'argomento fisico mi impensierisce la coercizione psicologica.

Se avete un po' di tempo da perdere guardatevi questo, non c'entra ma @ipazia me lo ha riportato alla mente:


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Standing ovation
> A cui aggiungo (l'ho già detto, ma mi fa piacere ripeterlo) cosa abbia portato la goliardata, il buffetto, il sorpasso di un limite, in ben più di qualcun altro che ha assistito alla scena. Ma son ragazzi che escono dalla partita, eh
> 
> Le è andata doppiamente bene, a trovarsi tutto sommato non da sola, davanti a una telecamera.


Il punto che a me sembra proprio non esser rilevato è che *la violenza è un processo composito.*
E che non è *un processo individuale* ma *sociale*.
*E' una dinamica. Intergenerazionale. *

Questo considerare invece ogni atto a sè, estraniandolo dal contesto in cui invece avviene, ed è un contesto denso di una miriade di variabili che neppure sono riassumibili, ostinandosi a volerlo vedere come una quesitone individuale, nella migliore delle ipotesi come una dinamica a due è veramente un muro.

Forse in quel contesto non sarebbe successo altro.
I fatti dicono che non è successo altro.

Ma quel contesto rappresenta oltre che se stesso anche un contesto ben più ampio, ossia il sociale a cui appartiene.
Rappresenta una cultura.

Concentrarsi sull'individuo, definendo quell'atto come un atto a sè e non come atto parte di un processo mette chi osserva, compresi quelli che non hanno gli strumenti per comprendere a partire dal tipo che ha agito, nella posizione di perdere il senso profondo di cosa significa superare SENZA CONSENSO il limite dell'altro.

E questo chiude ogni discorso che possa comprendere la violenza.

E quindi non è possibile educare a nulla.

Se non al fatto che alla violenza si risponde con violenza.
E questo sta passando in modo molto, molto chiaro.

Se l'alternativa è che lei non denunci perchè la violenza è denunciare il poveretto che ha fatto un gioco, e non un fuoco, vabbè...

A questo punto, visto da dove veniamo, a mio parere che anche lei mostri dove porta un atto di violenza che genera violenza per il semplice motivo che non si parla apertamente e serenamente di violenza. Scientemente.

E la violenza che ora lei può applicare è di una portata ben più ampia di quella che ha applicato lui.

I bambini lo sanno bene che finisce così.
Da me si diceva comincia col ridere e finisce col piangere.

Sembra che gli adulti si siano dimenticati di una cosa fondamentale.
Ossia che per ridere davvero è necessario e imprescindibile che tutti i coinvolti nello scherzo possano ridere.
Se questo non avviene...dal ridere si passa la piangere.

Contare sulla non reazione dell'altro...è veramente ingenuo.

Proprio perchè la violenza ci definisce come specie.

Poi è vero che la walt disney dice che vissero tutti felici e contenti.
Ma in origine, quando le storie raccontavano la realtà e avevano una funzione morale e poi etica perchè erano un nucleo di insegnamento fra le generazioni, di solito finivano in spargimenti di sangue e lacrime amare.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E meno male che quello era soltanto un foglio di carta.


Il fatto è che mi pare ci si aspetti che la giornalista si comporti come un pezzo di carta.
Io oggi davanti una scena simile, come quella del calendario, non rimarrei certo stupita ne tantomeno sconvolta.
E immagino tante altre qui, magari non lo sarebbero state neppure al mio posto a 19 anni.
Si cresce, si vede, si osserva.

Però non ci si può aspettare che questo significhi farsi carico di un gesto subito.
Non ci si può aspettare che ora la giornalista si faccia carico del contesto familiare, lavorativo, di quanto potrebbe portare una condanna, un risarcimento, in questo uomo.
E' vero che ci sono casi ben peggiori, che rimangono lì, e la vittima non può fare niente. Però qui è come uno che tenta di scippare una per strada, pensando di poterle facilmente portare via la borsa, e si becca una che sa difendersi, e guarda te che cattivona lo manda in ospedale.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Da padre non c'è giorno che non penso alla vita che mia figlia affronterà senza il mio sguardo. Cosa che inevitabilmente accadrà.
> A me sinceramente questa vicenda preoccupa poco, diciamo il giusto visto il contesto, ma evoca scenari ben peggiori nei quali più che l'argomento fisico mi impensierisce la coercizione psicologica.
> 
> Se avete un po' di tempo da perdere guardatevi questo, non c'entra ma @ipazia me lo ha riportato alla mente:


Sto guardando mio padre invecchiare @JON e lo osservo che mi osserva. Me e mia sorella.
Capisco da figlia quello che dici.

E, tutto sommato anche nel casino disfunzionale di quella che è la mia famiglia di origine, con qualche spintarella da altri padri che incontro lungo la strada, io adesso lo sento dentro di me...ovunque sia, io mi libero e vengo da te.
E un po'...adesso io sono mio padre.  

Hai ragione ad esser impensierito.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il fatto è che mi pare ci si aspetti che la giornalista si comporti come un pezzo di carta.
> Io oggi davanti una scena simile, come quella del calendario, non rimarrei certo stupita ne tantomeno sconvolta.
> E immagino tante altre qui, magari non lo sarebbero state neppure al mio posto a 19 anni.
> Si cresce, si vede, si osserva.
> ...


Il retaggio da cui proveniamo però dice esattamente questo.

Pensa al racconto che ha fatto @valentina.65 in questo 3d. 

E se tu, donna, non lo fai...mmmmm....allora succede un piccolo piccolissimo click...

mi piacerebbe avere uno strumento magico per vedere cosa sarebbe successo se lei, invece di reagire come sta reagendo avesse seguito i dettami...ho il tenue sospetto che gli schieramenti non sarebbero questi qui


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si vede che non sei una donna. Ma forse non sei neanche un uomo  sei un bulletto che crede di essere superfigo. Una volta sul lavoro un mio capo mi palpeggio il seno e mi sono sentita umiliata, violata. Lui fortunatamente non era un cretino come te e mi chiese scusa per mesi, scuse che percepivo sincere


Ma un vaffanculo quando vi sta sul cazzo che uno si comporti così non lo sapete dire?
incassate e basta lamentandovi per anni dopo?
Una mia amica si è trovata di fronte uno sul treno che si è masturbato: lo ha smerdato davanti a tutti.
Ed è finita lì.
Le cose si risolvono così, in questa maniera.
Se lasciate fare i pirla ci provano e ci proveranno sempre.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> @Foglia, non cito il post perchè fra me e te non ci stiamo
> 
> Concordo, lei è stata fortunata. Avere la telecamera non solo ha permesso una facile individuazione, ma il video ha oggettivato una situazione che riportata - e "sporcata " dalle emozioni - non sarebbe stata così oggettiva.
> come concordo sul fatto che tutta una serie di violenze, senza video, passino semplicemente in cavalleria per i motivi che dici tu.
> ...


quello che si è visto nel video è l'esempio di come una donna non possa stare a suo agio in mezzo agli uomini  in una situazione di vita normalissima.
quello che è davvero frustrante e triste è pensare che questo tipo di atteggiamenti sono all'ordine del giorno e che tutte noi li abbiamo subiti chi più , chi meno da quando eravamo ragazzine . è la "normalità" di questo gesto che è orrenda.
senza il video lui e nessuno mai arriverebbe a vergognarsi ; nessuna di noi ha denunciato palpeggiamenti, strusciamenti, frasi oscene , esibizioni non richieste ..se qualcuno ogni tanto paga dazio ben gli sta e magari arriva un minimo segnale
il racconto della  violenza sulla povera ragazzina è tremendo e fa paura pensando di cosa possano essere capaci dei giovani maschi ."che madri (e padri) avete avuto?"


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> *Perchè il denunciare questi comportamenti rende meno importanti le altre violenze?*


Perché passa il principio della soggettività della violenza, che rende tutto molto fluido oltre a intasare i tribunali.
Per cui la donna effettivamente stalkerata da uno che un giorno le pianterà un coltello nella pancia al ritorno a casa non viene neanche cagata di striscio quando va a denunciare.
"Signora, che possiamo fare? Non abbiamo uomini per queste cose".
Se non abbiamo risorse le si dirotti verso cose più importanti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> *Ma un vaffanculo quando vi sta sul cazzo che uno si comporti così non lo sapete dire?*
> incassate e basta lamentandovi per anni dopo?
> Una mia amica si è trovata di fronte uno sul treno che si è masturbato: lo ha smerdato davanti a tutti.
> Ed è finita lì.
> ...


da donne senz'altro. succede moltissimo a ragazzine di 12, 13 anni  che non hanno la stessa prontezza .certo oggi reagirei molto diversamente a le stesse molestie subite


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> È mio padre che, mentre mi accompagnava a scuola elementare, abbassa il finestrino e grida ad una donna che camminava sul marciapiede “Bel ciapì”.
> 
> Era la mia maestra di matematica.
> 
> ...


Mio padre ha fatto qualcosa del genere con una mia coetanea, quando ero ragazzo.
Una volta si usava...


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2021)

Minerva ha detto:


> da donne senz'altro. succede moltissimo a ragazzine di 12, 13 anni  che non hanno la stessa prontezza .certo oggi reagirei molto diversamente a le stesse molestie subite


Ma certo. Poi capisco che in diretta TV non venga spontaneo, ma la interrompi, vai dal tizio e gli fai una scenata.
Di solito funziona, chi fa questi gesti è spesso innocuo e se la fa sotto.
I veri violenti pericolosi tra gli uomini sono altri, purtroppo. E te li ritrovi tra i fidanzati e i mariti.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che si è visto nel video è l'esempio di come una donna non possa stare a suo agio in mezzo agli uomini  in una situazione di vita normalissima.
> quello che è davvero frustrante e triste è pensare che questo tipo di atteggiamenti sono all'ordine del giorno e che tutte noi li abbiamo subiti chi più , chi meno da quando eravamo ragazzine . *è la "normalità" di questo gesto che è orrenda.*
> senza il video lui e nessuno mai arriverebbe a vergognarsi ; nessuna di noi ha denunciato palpeggiamenti, strusciamenti, frasi oscene , esibizioni non richieste ..se qualcuno ogni tanto paga dazio ben gli sta e magari arriva un minimo segnale
> il racconto della  violenza sulla povera ragazzina è tremendo e fa paura pensando di cosa possano essere capaci dei giovani maschi *."che madri (e padri) avete avuto?"*


ciao!!! 

come stai? come va?

sono contenta di rileggerti!!!!!   

In quei tuoi due grassetti c'è a mio parere il fulcro. 
Grazie. 

Concordo su ogni riga. 

ricordo che al tempo ero rimasta paralizzata di fronte a quell'episodio. 
La prima reazione era stata una paralisi gelata. 

Primia mi ero soffermata sull'episodio in sè...poi mi ero resa conto che a gelarmi a quel modo non era l'episodio della violenza in sè...ma la cornice. 
Ancora adesso mi scuote il pensiero e la domanda che tu fai. 

Come anche nell'episodio del 3d mi gelano le risposte degli adulti.
Come se il tempo fosse fermo.


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io, a occhio e croce,  e in modo asettico,  penso che la parte del leone non la abbia fatta il culo della giornalista , ma la presenza di una telecamera e di una diretta televisiva
> 
> Non vorrei offendere ne sminuire la sensibilità di nessunA
> 
> Ma credo che se non ci fosse stata nessuna telecamera e la ragazza avesse parlato  con una amica,  non sarebbe partita nessuna palpata di culo, e quel culo manco sarebbe stato notato


E' il classico pirla della diretta.
Assolutamente sì.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Perché passa il principio della soggettività della violenza, che rende tutto molto fluido oltre a intasare i tribunali.
> *Per cui la donna effettivamente stalkerata da uno che un giorno le pianterà un coltello nella pancia al ritorno a casa non viene neanche cagata di striscio quando va a denunciare.
> "Signora, che possiamo fare? Non abbiamo uomini per queste cose".
> Se non abbiamo risorse le si dirotti verso cose più importanti.*


Hai ragione.

Quindi, secondo te, come mai in una situazione come quella che descrivi il tipo sta diventando la vittima della gogna mediatica e poveretto avrà pure la fedina penale sporca.

La tipa non ha fatto scenate. Non ha proferito vaffanculo.
Ha scelto la via che più le era consona per proferire il vaffanculo e per fare la scenata.

Ha fatto esattamente quello che vien consigliato in questi casi. Reagire.

E ha reagito col potere che lei ha in mano.
Chi ha il vaffanculo in bocca.
Chi ha la scenata in borsa.
Chi ha i soldi per fare il culo a strisce.

Lei ha i soldi e gli strumenti (che fra l'altro le ha regalato il tipo) per fargli il culo a strisce.

(personalmente, dovendo scegliere io sceglierei la stessa opzione della giornalista. I vaffanculo e le smerdate mi andavano bene da ragazzina quando dovevo dimostrare il mio potere e avevo paura di non averlo. Adesso non dimostro niente. Agisco e uso il potere che ho).


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Quindi, secondo te, come mai in una situazione come quella che descrivi il tipo sta diventando la vittima della gogna mediatica e poveretto avrà pure la fedina penale sporca.
> 
> ...



Io da BAMBINO sono stato minacciato da un ragazzo col COLTELLO che mi ha detto di tirarmi giu le mutande e fargli vedere il pisello.
Per strada.

L'ho scritto qui e non mi ha cagato nessuno.

Me ne sono andato, ho spento la cosa, non è stato un trauma. Avevo 10 anni.

Sinceramente, quando troverò qualcuno che si scandalizzerà perché un bambino ha subito questo, proverò empatia per la strafica di turno che se ha fatto la carriera come un'altra che ho conosciuto che faceva la giornalista sportiva dandola alle persone giuste ha più pelo sullo stomaco di me.
E ha semplicemente sfruttato il momento col cinismo di chi sa che è la strada giusta per acquisire visibilità.
Tecnica abusata nello spettacolo, ma che non salverà la ragazzina che verrà stuprata tornando a casa da scuola in una periferia dove gli autobus passano uno all'ora.
Io, come padre, guardo a questo, e di una pacca sul culo mi può fregare niente, quando ho presenti altri episodi decisamente più gravi caduti nell'indifferenza perché "Signora, mancano le risorse".


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Quindi, secondo te, come mai in una situazione come quella che descrivi il tipo sta diventando la vittima della gogna mediatica e poveretto avrà pure la fedina penale sporca.
> 
> ...


A proposito dei soldi la spesa più consistente non è certo nello sporgere querela (la si può sporgere anche personalmente senza particolari forme di assistenza).
Caso mai dovrà lei spendere per costituirsi parte civile nel processo penale. Tutto sommato, così a occhio, i soldi per risarcire, questo li dovrebbe avere. E ovviamente anche quelli per rifondere le spese legali  E' altrettanto vero che se ad aggredirti è un senza tetto, la costituzione di parte civile manco conviene


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao!!!
> 
> come stai? come va?
> 
> ...


sto bene e ho una nipotina di un anno che adoro.
come faccio a


ipazia ha detto:


> ciao!!!
> 
> come stai? come va?
> 
> ...


ho una nipotina di un anno..per questo la cosa mi atterrisce ancora dipiù


----------



## abebis (3 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io invece vedo proprio la differenza tra chi è avvocato e chi non lo è.
> Qui vengono sparse considerazioni sul termine e idea di giustizia, che sono molto di fantasia.
> ....





ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo te, come mai in una situazione come quella che descrivi il tipo sta diventando la vittima della gogna mediatica e *poveretto* *avrà pure la fedina penale sporca.*


È interessante osservare il fatto che io ho fatto una precisazione puramente tecnica su un'affermazione che era, appunto, tecnicamente falsa e per contro viene sempre ribattuta entrando nel merito: merito che io mi sono deliberatamente guardato bene anche solo dal lambire, essendomi stato fatto notare di non essere titolato a discuterne.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io da BAMBINO sono stato minacciato da un ragazzo col COLTELLO che mi ha detto di tirarmi giu le mutande e fargli vedere il pisello.
> Per strada.
> 
> *L'ho scritto qui e non mi ha cagato nessuno.*
> ...


Giusto!

In effetti un buon modo per contribuire da adulti alla costruzione di un clima di ragionamento sulla violenza è proprio questo.
Le strafighe sono puttane. SE poi fan carriera peggio che mai.
Che se le inculino, tanto la danno già di loro  e ci guadagnano, quindi una inculata in più o una in meno non fa nessuna differenza.
Hanno il pelo sullo stomaco per reggerla. E san cinicamente sfruttare l'occasione per guadagnarci. 

C'è la piccola questioncina del consenso...ma vabbè, so' particolari signò 

Questo non salverà le ragazzine.
E men che meno salverà i milioni di bambini che muoiono di fame esattamente in questo momento.

quanto al non esser cagato...io ricordo bene quando ne hai scritto.
E non entro nella questione di proposito, proprio per il modo in cui ne avevi scritto.
Ossia sminuendo la cosa.

In quei grassetti io vedo una contraddizione...ma tant'è, se la vedo io non serve ad un cazzo


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> È interessante osservare il fatto che io ho fatto una precisazione puramente tecnica su un'affermazione che era, appunto, tecnicamente falsa e per contro viene sempre ribattuta entrando nel merito: merito che io mi sono deliberatamente guardato bene anche solo dal lambire, essendomi stato fatto notare di non essere titolato a discuterne.


Se vuoi te lo spiego il perchè.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> È interessante osservare il fatto che io ho fatto una precisazione puramente tecnica su un'affermazione che era, appunto, tecnicamente falsa e per contro viene sempre ribattuta entrando nel merito: merito che io mi sono deliberatamente guardato bene anche solo dal lambire, essendomi stato fatto notare di non essere titolato a discuterne.


Certo che oggi sei di buon umore, eh. Hai fatto notare non una, ma CENTO VOLTE, l'inesattezza della mia affermazione. Poi ti ho (e altri anche) risposto che, al di là della "pulizia" della fedina penale, giuridicamente parlando, non stiamo certo parlando di uno che sconterà l'ergastolo, ma che anzi molto verosimilmente non finirà certamente in prigione. Era una delle tue domande iniziali, se non vado errata: trovi giusto che questo sconti una pena che va dai 6 ai 12 anni? Io ti ho risposto che la pena edittale che si trova sul codice è spesso, nella pratica, drasticamente ridotta. E perdona le inesattezze, che ho più di una volta precisato di non essere penalista  A posto?


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto bene e ho una nipotina di un anno che adoro.
> come faccio a
> 
> ho una nipotina di un anno..per questo la cosa mi atterrisce ancora dipiù


Ricordavo della nascita...e dell'emozione che avevi portato qui. 

Sono contenta che stia andando tutto bene!! 

A tua nipote...insegnerete a vivere nel mondo che verrà. Ne sono certa. 
Ma come dicevo a @JON, pur non avendo figli, comprendo molto bene i timori dei genitori e dei nonni oggi.

Sono giustificati.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se vuoi te lo spiego il perchè.


Cerca di essere sintetica


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Cerca di essere sintetica




hai ragione!!

ma in questo caso, so che lo sarò!


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2021)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto bene e ho una nipotina di un anno che adoro.
> come faccio a
> 
> ho una nipotina di un anno..per questo la cosa mi atterrisce ancora dipiù


Ben ritrovata


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Giusto!
> 
> In effetti un buon modo per contribuire da adulti alla costruzione di un clima di ragionamento sulla violenza è proprio questo.
> Le strafighe sono puttane. SE poi fan carriera peggio che mai.
> ...


No, Ipa,  quella che è sbagliata è l'indignazione a comando.
I media riportano una notizia e tutti sui social a commentare.
Gente che si indigna per la pacca sul culo a una sconosciuta vip ma che non si accorge neppure del carico di botte che riceve la vicina perché non si interessa manco di sapere chi è.
O del fatto che una minorenne venga stuprata dal marocchino spacciatore al boschetto della droga, ma si sa, è una tossica, chi se ne frega.
Ecco.
A me da fastidio questa roba qui, che sa tanto di perbenismo, ma che dell'altro non gliene frega niente per principio, soprattutto se è un inferiore.
Sai quante donne mi hanno raccontato di violenze di vario genere nella mia vita?
Tutte.
E come è finita per loro?
L'amica albanese di mia figlia?
Eh, ma è albanese.
Eh, ma...
Parole, sempre parole.
Ma lo sguardo è sempre là.
Sull'attruce, sul caso mediatico.


----------



## abebis (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo che oggi sei di buon umore, eh. Hai fatto notare non una, ma CENTO VOLTE, l'inesattezza della mia affermazione. Poi ti ho (e altri anche) risposto che, al di là della "pulizia" della fedina penale, giuridicamente parlando, non stiamo certo parlando di uno che sconterà l'ergastolo, ma che anzi molto verosimilmente non finirà certamente in prigione. *Era una delle tue domande iniziali, se non vado errata:* trovi giusto che questo sconti una pena che va dai 6 ai 12 anni? Io ti ho risposto che la pena edittale che si trova sul codice è spesso, nella pratica, drasticamente ridotta. E perdona le inesattezze, che ho più di una volta precisato di non essere penalista  A posto?


Vai errata.

Che il tipo sia a rischio di un processo per violenza sessuale, l'ho sempre saputo.

Così come conosco le pene previste per quel reato.

E altrettanto bene so che quest'uomo non vedrà mai la galera, con probabilità molto alta.

Non sono un tecnico, ma non sono neanche _così_ ignorante.

Pertanto o non sono riuscito ad esprimere bene il mio pensiero iniziale (e ci sta) oppure tu non sei riuscita a capire cosa ho scritto (e ci sta anche questo). Tertium non datur.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No, Ipa,  quella che è sbagliata è l'indignazione a comando.
> I media riportano una notizia e tutti sui social a commentare.
> Gente che si indigna per la pacca sul culo a una sconosciuta vip ma che non si accorge neppure del carico di botte che riceve la vicina perché non si interessa manco di sapere chi è.
> O del fatto che una minorenne venga stuprata dal marocchino spacciatore al boschetto della droga, ma si sa, è una tossica, chi se ne frega.
> ...


Io mi indigno.

In un mondo che si indigna perchè Renatino nella pubblicità lavora felice 365 giorni l'anno e non va al mare (pubblicità del parmigiano che sta indignando e sollevando gli strali sui diritti dei lavoratori).

Io mi indigno verso la violenza.
E sono violenta.
Quindi mi indigno anche verso me stessa.

E ugualmente mi indigno per la violenza rivolta alla vip, alla super vip, alla pompinara che ha i milioni, alla mia vicina, alla tossica, al tossico, all'uomo che subisce le violenze della moglie, al 18enne violentato fuori dalla stazione nei giorni scorsi...mi indigno democraticamente e senza troppe differenze.

Dove vedo violenza, anche solo il primo gradino, mi indigno e mi faccio vedere anche indignata.
Anche pensando alla mia responsabilità come adulta.

Comprendo molto bene e condivido il tuo fastidio per il perbenismo. A cui aggiungo il bigottismo e l'ipocrisia.

E infatti nella mia indignazione verso questo video, che è solo uno spunto di cui non avevo bisogno personalmente per nutrire la mia indignazione, c'è anche la parte per l'indifferenza di chi passa e si volta dall'altra parte.
Che mi fa venire i brividi.
E non nascondo la nausea nei confronti del collega che dice "non prendertela". Nei confronti di chi passa e tira dritto. Nei confronti del silenzio.

E il silenzio è una forma della violenza.

chi conosce la violenza, chi si incuriosisce al comprenderla sa benissimo cosa è il silenzio.

Io mi indigno. (e se ne ho un minimo la possibilità, agisco anche e non sui social, che non frequento fra l'altro).

Gli altri fanno altro?
Non mene frega un cazzo  

Poi non è l'indignazione al comando, in me.
Non ho bisogno di giustificarmi della mia violenza. Io so di esser violenta.
So che la violenza mi compone.

Io so dove sto andando. Cosa sto dicendo. E perchè.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Vai errata.
> 
> Che il tipo sia a rischio di un processo per violenza sessuale, l'ho sempre saputo.
> 
> ...


Il tuo pensiero iniziale è che il carcere è esagerato. L'ho capito 

Si dà il caso che tuttavia questo fatto possa integrare una fattispecie di reato. Te pensa che lui si è "lamentato", belando, che dai 6 ai 12 anni noooooo, poveretto , che triste destino 
Come se il suo legale non sapesse che tra la scelta del rito, la applicazione delle attenuanti, e la sospensione della pena, questo di gabbio non vedrà manco un giorno! 
Ma perché il poveretto va lamentandosi "mi danno anni e anni di carcereeeeeeeeee!", secondo te? 
A parte un pò di caga, che tutto sommato il fatto stesso di essere stato denunciato, un pò di ansia la mette 
Perché - in fin dei conti - lui ha sbagliato, ma non voleva colpire un culo (altra tattica legale  ). Era solo a metà tra il distratto e lo scoglionato, perciò quasi non sapeva nemmeno cosa stava facendo (elemento soggettivo: vedi che mi tiri fuori un pò di nozionistica?   ).

Tutto il resto (le amiche donne a cena da lui a testimoniare che è sempre stato gentile CON LORO, la compagna che ha detto che è un burlone , eccetera eccetera, fanno parte della controgogna mediatica. A me pare chiaro . Atta proprio a evidenziare una pretesa esagerazione. Sì ho sbagliato, ma che vuoi che sia.

Ah: onde evitare che ancora tu mi dica che non ho capito il tuo pensiero, faccio sommessamente presente che so ancora leggere bene


----------



## abebis (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il tuo pensiero iniziale è che il carcere è esagerato. L'ho capito
> 
> ....
> 
> Ah: onde evitare che ancora tu mi dica che non ho capito il tuo pensiero, faccio sommessamente presente che so ancora leggere bene


E invece continuo proprio a dire che non hai capito il mio pensiero. 

Chiudiamola pure qui dicendo che non ho espresso bene il mio pensiero, perché mi sono stancato non solo della discussione che avrei voluto fare, ma anche di dover dire qual era il mio pensiero.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> E invece continuo proprio a dire che non hai capito il mio pensiero.
> 
> Chiudiamola pure qui dicendo che non ho espresso bene il mio pensiero, perché mi sono stancato non solo della discussione che avrei voluto fare, ma anche di dover dire qual era il mio pensiero.


Come vuoi, per me no problem


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A proposito dei soldi la spesa più consistente non è certo nello sporgere querela (la si può sporgere anche personalmente senza particolari forme di assistenza).
> Caso mai dovrà lei spendere per costituirsi parte civile nel processo penale. Tutto sommato, così a occhio, i soldi per risarcire, questo li dovrebbe avere. E ovviamente anche quelli per rifondere le spese legali  E' altrettanto vero che se ad aggredirti è un senza tetto, la costituzione di parte civile manco conviene


A proposito di soldi...entrare nelle maglie di un processo ne chiede parecchi.

Ho visto come vengono smembrati processi in cui c'è stalking, minacce e lesioni che si trasformano in rivoli di processi...una spesa non da poco.
Economica. E pure emotiva.

Il gratuito patrocinio salta con un niente.
E ci sono donne, e uomini, che sono appena sopra la soglia e quindi rinunciano del tutto.

E anche senza andare al senza tetto, basta solo costituirsi parte civile con uno con uno stipendio da operaio...che ora che li vedi i soldi...sei alle calende.
Ma intanto si ha da vivere.
E la spesa, non la regala nessuno.

E' uno dei motivi per cui denunciare è uno stilicidio.


----------



## ologramma (3 Dicembre 2021)

ecco perchè il Berlusca   che ne ha tanti di soldi , tutti i processi  li ha tirati alla lunga da cadere in prescrizione .
la legge è eguale per tutti 
 ma de chè


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> A proposito di soldi...entrare nelle maglie di un processo ne chiede parecchi.
> 
> Ho visto come vengono smembrati processi in cui c'è stalking, minacce e lesioni che si trasformano in rivoli di processi...una spesa non da poco.
> Economica. E pure emotiva.
> ...


Sulla tempistica, sì. E' così. Le spese intanto si devono anticipare. Diversamente c'è però pur sempre la possibilità di sporgere querela, ma ovviamente salta la richiesta risarcitoria. Se la controparte è capiente, si può tuttavia anche provare a trovare una soluzione di compromesso con il proprio avvocato. Oramai, visti i chiari di luna che ci stanno in giro, non sono poi pochi quelli che accettano di farsi pagare una prima tranche, posticipando il resto alla fine del processo  Comunque, è un'incognita persino il fattore tempo. Anche nel civile, comunque. Nei tempi del processo, la controparte si preoccupa spesso di far sparire i soldi, i beni convertibili in denaro, e persino quote di società. E' un rischio. La querela ha in sé ben pochi costi. Il punto è che non sempre si ha già un colpevole e un video come prova


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sulla tempistica, sì. E' così. Le spese intanto si devono anticipare. Diversamente c'è però pur sempre la possibilità di sporgere querela, ma ovviamente salta la richiesta risarcitoria. Se la controparte è capiente, si può tuttavia anche provare a trovare una soluzione di compromesso con il proprio avvocato. Oramai, visti i chiari di luna che ci stanno in giro, non sono poi pochi quelli che accettano di farsi pagare una prima tranche, posticipando il resto alla fine del processo  Comunque, è un'incognita persino il fattore tempo. Anche nel civile, comunque. Nei tempi del processo, la controparte si preoccupa spesso di far sparire i soldi, i beni convertibili in denaro, e persino quote di società. E' un rischio. La querela ha in sé ben pochi costi. Il punto è che non sempre si ha già un colpevole e un video come prova


Esattamente.  

E, se non hai strumenti per pagare un avvocato, figuriamoci per pagarne uno che sia davvero capace di sfruttare tutte le gabole che servono per starci dentro.

Non sono poche le volte in cui, dopo la denuncia, ho raccolto commenti del tipo "avrei fatto bene a stare zitta/o".
E non mi riferisco a violenze esclusivamente sessuali. 
Sorvolando sulle difficoltà nel fare denuncia...e per gli uomini a volte è pure peggio che per le donne.

Ce n'hai da fare retorica - non uso la parola a caso in questi casi lo è davvero - su dignità, responsabilità, giustizia, riparazione etc etc.

E intanto si nutre la cultura della violenza.

E' veramente pesante.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco perchè il Berlusca   che ne ha tanti di soldi , tutti i processi  li ha tirati alla lunga da cadere in prescrizione .
> la legge è eguale per tutti
> ma de chè


Certo che è eguale per tutti, solo che c'è chi è più uguale degli altri.


----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che è eguale per tutti, solo che c'è chi è più uguale degli altri.


Ma i giudici non sono uguali per tutti....


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma i giudici non sono uguali per tutti....


Ciao brenin   

sì, anche i giudici non sono uguali per tutti...


----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2021)

@ipazia mi sembra che i giudici in tante - troppe occasioni - si siano mostrati fervidi sostenitori della teoria di Durkheim sulla devianza, secondo la quale tutte le forme ed i comportamenti che violano le norme della comunità , siano solo una sfida alla repressione normalizzata dello Stato. E' stato il primo a suggerire che, se c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nella società,gli atti criminosi ( inteso come criminalità ) ne sono la diretta conseguenza ( da un punto di vista sociologico ). E qui mi fermo.... ricordo solo alcune sentenze della corte costituzionale in tema di stupro....


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco perchè il Berlusca   che ne ha tanti di soldi , tutti i processi  li ha tirati alla lunga da cadere in prescrizione .
> la legge è eguale per tutti
> ma de chè


La legge è uguale per tutti.
Ma non tutti sono uguali davanti alla legge.
Diceva sempre il mio papà.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> @ipazia mi sembra che i giudici in tante - troppe occasioni - si siano mostrati fervidi sostenitori della teoria di Durkheim sulla devianza, secondo la quale tutte le forme ed i comportamenti che violano le norme della comunità , siano solo una sfida alla repressione normalizzata dello Stato. E' stato il primo a suggerire che, se c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nella società,gli atti criminosi ( inteso come criminalità ) ne sono la diretta conseguenza ( da un punto di vista sociologico ). E qui mi fermo.... ricordo solo alcune sentenze della corte costituzionale in tema di stupro....


salve esimio.   timeo sociologi et dona ferentes.....


----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> salve esimio.   timeo sociologi et dona ferentes.....


Salve.... ogni tanto passo da queste parti...  la tua citazione mi ha fatto ritornare all'Eneide, oltre mezzo secolo trascorso.....
e comunque.....Sante parole !!!


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2021)

cerca di passare più spesso allora


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> A proposito di soldi...entrare nelle maglie di un processo ne chiede parecchi.
> 
> Ho visto come vengono smembrati processi in cui c'è stalking, minacce e lesioni che si trasformano in rivoli di processi...una spesa non da poco.
> Economica. E pure emotiva.
> ...


direi che sia giunto il momento di berci su


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' il classico pirla della diretta.
> Assolutamente sì.


Si potrebbero postare centinaia di clip dove durante una diretta, chi era in primo piano è stato bersaglio dei più svariati gesti di "disturbo" del suo lavoro

Io credo che il culo di questa ragazza, in questo specifico frangente,  sia stato enormemente sopravvalutato , per via del gesto che ha imbrogliato e spostato l'attenzione (gli sta toccando il culo!!!)

La lingua batte dove il dente duole, giustamente

Poteva passare e ruttare sul microfono,  o buttarsi giù i pantaloni nello sfondo, o fare altro, la valenza e il peso , e il senso, sarebbero stati per me esattamente gli stessi .

E cioè: 
Importunare , infastidire in modo insolente Chi sta lavorando davanti alla telecamera

Ha toccato il culo (gesto deprecabile - e sono cazzi suoi) ..

E si urla alla violenza sessuale (ingenuo chi urla, secondo me, perché non ha colto affatto il senso di quel gesto idiota)

Tutto secondo me , voglio precisare

E potrebbe pure finire cosi.

Ma è l'onda che nasce a seguito di tutto questo,  è come reagisce "la società civile" che è per me (tristemente) affascinante.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> @ipazia mi sembra che i giudici in tante - troppe occasioni - si siano mostrati fervidi sostenitori della teoria di Durkheim sulla devianza, secondo la quale tutte le forme ed i comportamenti che violano le norme della comunità , siano solo una sfida alla repressione normalizzata dello Stato. E' stato il primo a suggerire che, se c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nella società,gli atti criminosi ( inteso come criminalità ) ne sono la diretta conseguenza ( da un punto di vista sociologico ). E qui mi fermo.... ricordo solo alcune sentenze della corte costituzionale in tema di stupro....


A che tempi mi hai rimandato @brenin, grazie 

"Un fatto sociale si riconosce dal  potere di coercizione esterno che esso esercita o è suscettibile di esercitare sull’individuo"

Mi affascinava, però, la sua visione di società organica e l'interdipendenza tra gli individui.
Per quanto l'esclusione dei fattori di funzionamento psicobiologici (a maggior ragione oggi con gli apporti delle neuroscienze) mi sembrasse una grossissima lacuna.
E preferivo Weber per la sua partenza dall'individuo invece che dalla società.

La nostra è un tipo di giustizia retributiva.
Che concordo con te, si innesta ancora sulla considerazione di un fatto sociale alla Durkheim.
Magari edulcorato, magari infiocchettato, ma la concezione di fatto sociale è ancora quella.

La questione del consenso (non quello del "vuoi una tazza di tè") si innesta profondamente nel tipo di giustizia che caratterizza una nazione. E del tipo di giustizia che "desidera" quella nazione.
Questo semplificando parecchio.

Se nego il consenso nel suo senso più ampio, ossia quello che comprende la padronanza dell'individuo su se stesso dove in se stesso assumo superata la divisione mente e corpo (sapendo che non lo è definitivamente), nego ogni possibilità di altro tipo di giustizia che non sia retributiva, al massimo rieducativa. (giusto per coccolare un po' le coscienze)

Il conflitto, a mio parere, in questi decenni è stato spostato dalle mani degli individui alle mani di un istituto regolatore che tenta di sintetizzare istanze dislocate e dissonanti sotto parecchi punti di vista.
E che non considera la diversità come diversità ma come istanza normalizzante e da normalizzare.

E questo non solo in riferimento ai reati, ma a tutto campo.

Ho seri dubbi che ancora a lungo i giudici possano emettere sentenze diverse da quelle passate e che tutto sommato, in termini strutturali, stanno emettendo ancora oggi.

D'altro canto, se ho inteso quelle a cui ti riferisci tu, quelle sentenze sono state emesse nel periodo di transizione, quando la legge prevedeva un reato contro la persona ma le coscienze degli individui, compresi i giudici quindi, che fra l'altro sono pure per la maggior parte maschi, erano ancora legate ad un reato contro la morale. (e stiam parlando di una decina quindicina di anni fa, praticamente ieri).

Come vittima, conosco bene la mia impossibilità a partecipare ad un processo in cui io ho voce nella definizione di una soddisfacente riparazione PER ME. (e non per una spersonalizzata vittima che è contenitore dell'idea di vittima)
E mi piacerebbe che l'autore del reato si potesse confrontare con me non tanto sul reato che ha commesso ma sulle conseguenze che quel suo atto, non sociale ma individuale (e qui rientra di nuovo il consenso), ha avuto su di me.
Mi piacerebbe la contrattazione, anche il conflitto affrontato ed esplicitato. Fra individui. Non fra entità sociali.

Come vittima non sono interessata alla retribuzione, che ha come oggetto il reato.
Mi ci posso interessare accademicamente, anche facendo le tassonomie. Ma è retorica, fondamentalmente.
Come vittima non sono neppure interessata alla rieducazione, che ha come oggetto l'autore del reato.
Mi ci posso interessare accademicamente, anche studiando i fattori biopsicosociali che hanno condotto a quell'atto. Ed è di nuovo retorica. ella migliore delle ipotesi, teoria.

EDIT: le altre parti ricordano alla vittima che i piacerebbe sono piacerebbe. E conducono fuori dai piacerebbe per stare nei è. 

E senza il consenso, senza il riconoscimento di una disponibilità piena della propria mente e del proprio corpo, senza il riconoscimento della consapevolezza e dell'inconsapevolezza (che tanto fa tremare le gambe, la banalità del male, la normalità rifiutata) non si va in quella direzione.

C'è e resta uno stato che si sostituisce.
In uno stato che si sostituisce non si creano legami sociali (non idealizzati e neppure ideologicizzati), neanche quelli semplici alla Durkheim.
Ne esce una società di schiavi.
E ne esce l'appiattimento tanto demoralizzante.

Spero di esser riuscita a condividere con te la mia visione, mi farebbe davvero piacere esserci riuscita almeno in parte.
Ti ringrazio per lo spunto che mi ha permesso di esprimerla.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi che sia giunto il momento di berci su


Ma anche no


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma anche no


la solita rompiballe


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> la solita rompiballe


Ma ti faccio compagnia se vuoi bere qualcosa! A condizione di poter fumare senza rotture di storie!


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma ti faccio compagnia se vuoi bere qualcosa! A condizione di poter fumare senza rotture di storie!


mi stai mica diventando analcolica


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi stai mica diventando analcolica


Ma no... però preferisco sempre fumare.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2021)

peccato, se ti fossi presa na birra pure te, ti riassumevo cosa ho capito de sto 3d


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> peccato, se ti fossi presa na birra pure te, ti riassumevo cosa ho capito de sto 3d


Non sono certa di volerlo....(il riassunto intendo...)    

Però adesso son curiosa...


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, ma quella sulla carta, che stava lì con le gambe aperte siccome stava con le gambe aperte si meritava quel trattamento.
> 
> Se no perchè mai si sarebbe messa a gambe aperte a farsi fotografare?


Quella sulla carta era una stampa, e un pezzo di carta non richiede consenso.
Quel genere di calendario poi, nasce appunto con finalità di solleticare certe fantasie, non certo per appassionati di nudo artistico.
Vedi in quel contesto ero io quella fuori dal coro, quella era stata una goliardata, un momento concesso tra ore di lavoro di un signore di mezza età. E quello gli era uscito, di mimare il ficcare un croissant nella vagina di una ragazza, di carta. Le battute che si dicevano tra loro, senza escludere le donne, erano forti, era un continuo tentar di affondar la lama ridacchiando. Non c'era spazio per altro. 
Quello era un contesto, comunque, spudorato, palese. In altri ambienti c'è la versione 2.0, poi quella 3.0 e così via. La lama si fa sempre più affilata, il colpo più mirato ad andare in fondo, la ferita esterna meno evidente, l'organo colpito devastato.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si potrebbero postare centinaia di clip dove durante una diretta, chi era in primo piano è stato bersaglio dei più svariati gesti di "disturbo" del suo lavoro
> 
> Io credo che il culo di questa ragazza, in questo specifico frangente,  sia stato enormemente sopravvalutato , per via del gesto che ha imbrogliato e spostato l'attenzione (gli sta toccando il culo!!!)
> 
> ...


Però Skorpio, anche te hai fatto la tua parte nella gogna mediatica di quest'uomo, se vogliamo parlare di gogna. Io non avessi postato quella clip qui, mai l'avrei saputo.
Immagino che in facebook ci saranno state milioni di persone, che si son messe a far girare sto video, e non credo sia stata la giornalista a caricarlo su YouTube (il canale è del Quotidiano di Sicilia, e il video che hai linkato risulta tra i primi 10 per visualizzazioni).
Le notizie dei tg, un tempo si commentavano in famiglia, dove ognuno poteva esprimere un proprio parere, senza la cosa prendesse chissà che risvolti. Potevano capitare dibattiti più accesi, ma poi tutto scemava via. 
Nel web si commenta non in modo tanto diverso, anzi direi quasi più superficiale, visto il bombardamento di notizie da cui si può saltare nel giro di neppure un minuto. Mi pare su facebook il commento diventi più un sparare una sentenza, velocemente, da qui il peso della gogna mediatica.
Se le visualizzazioni si alzano, se il popolo dimostra partecipazione, si fa presto a capire che portare la notizia in un talk televisivo potrebbe far alzare l'audience. E un video di 25 secondi è pane per cose del genere. 
L'onda è il permesso di far starnazzare, e coprire il rumore di una valanga. Ma perlopiù, siamo tutti a valle.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si potrebbero postare centinaia di clip dove durante una diretta, chi era in primo piano è stato bersaglio dei più svariati gesti di "disturbo" del suo lavoro
> 
> Io credo che il culo di questa ragazza, in questo specifico frangente,  sia stato enormemente sopravvalutato , per via del gesto che ha imbrogliato e spostato l'attenzione (gli sta toccando il culo!!!)
> 
> ...


Per me questa è (e sarà) esattamente la linea difensiva del soggetto. Vale a dire, unitamente al "non stavo nemmeno pensando a ciò che stavo facendo", alla goliardata, come è stata definita. A prescindere dal fatto che  A TE ha dato quell'impressione, non sarebbe certamente strano, o casuale, che l'imputato scelga di rappresentare il proprio elemento soggettivo come un "non volevo" (cosa che peraltro ha già maldestramente fatto: "stavo andando a prendere la macchina, ero arrabbiato per la sconfitta della squadra, non ho collegato quel gesto ad alcuna violenza sessuale, non so nemmeno perché l'ho fatto, se non per fare una bravata [DAVANTI ALLA TELECAMERA, LO AGGIUNGO IO  ]"). Questa dicesi strategia difensiva 
Perché la responsabilità intorno a un fatto si rafforzi, deve essere ravvisato il cd. elemento soggettivo (che in generale oscilla tra vari gradi di colpa e vari gradi di dolo, essendo per taluni reati escluso l'elemento della colpa: qui mi fermo, perché ci addentreremmo in un discorso parecchio tecnico, che sarebbe meglio affrontare con chi ne sa della materia , posso solo aggiungere, a grandi spanne e senza timore di dire troppe cazzate , che il "limine" tra colpa e dolo vede sul filo dell'equilibrio il cd. dolo eventuale e la cd. colpa cosciente). Nell'elemento soggettivo spesso (anche se pure nel fatto) si gioca il discorso relativo alla tenuità/gravità del reato.
E questo giustamente dice che non voleva incidere nella sfera sessuale altrui, e che il suo era semplicemente un gesto di.... noia?  Giusto per ricomprendere anche (ANCHE!  ) l'elemento del disturbo a una che stava lavorando (buffo eh, che ora lui si trovi a lagnarsi per lo stesso motivo, poveretto, gli stanno boicottando il ristorante!  ).
Quindi non è necessariamente detto che sia da escludersi che, tra le varie cose volute, rientri anche proprio il disturbo a una che lavora, oltre a una dose di.... mitomania? mania di protagonismo?.... Voglia di finire in tv?  .... non so quale sia il termine tecnico che più si addica.

In tutto questo ginepraio, capirai bene anche tu (e perdonate per l'ennesima volta se mi può scappare qualche inesattezza: la materia penalistica è estremamente difficile già per chi la pratica, figuratevi per una come me: ma l'intento è quello di delineare problemi e strategie, almeno per grandi linee, giusto per capire il contesto  ) che stabilire quello che è l'elemento soggettivo, lo stato d'animo, di uno che compie un gesto, è estremamente difficile. Di qui, che occorre basarsi sulla rispondenza tra l'agito e il dichiarato. Questo ad esempio, prima di colpire il culo, si è sputazzato sulla mano (a me un colpo di tosse proprio non sembra, e anzi mi pare inequivocabile il gesto  ). Ora: se il mio intento è soltanto quello di far casino, a che pro tirarmi uno sputo sulla mano per.... "lasciare il segno", disprezzare, colpire meglio? Insomma, non mi pare il gesto di uno che passa di lì e colpisce il culo a caso.... 

Non è comunque certamente da escludere che volesse ANCHE rompere i coglioni a lei che lavorava: e anzi, per quel poco che ne so, è abbastanza indicativo che - quando una persona la si considera un oggetto - alla fine della fiera cazzomenefrega se come effetto del mio gesto ho persino quello di boicottare il lavoro che sta provando a svolgere....


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> @ipazia mi sembra che i giudici in tante - troppe occasioni - si siano mostrati fervidi sostenitori della teoria di Durkheim sulla devianza, secondo la quale tutte le forme ed i comportamenti che violano le norme della comunità , siano solo una sfida alla repressione normalizzata dello Stato. E' stato il primo a suggerire che, se c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nella società,gli atti criminosi ( inteso come criminalità ) ne sono la diretta conseguenza ( da un punto di vista sociologico ). E qui mi fermo.... ricordo solo alcune sentenze della corte costituzionale in tema di stupro....


Ti riferisci per caso a questa? 








						Consulta: "Per stupro di gruppono a carcere preventivo obbligatorio"
					

La Corte Costituzionale ha dichiarato l'illegittimità costituzionale dell'articolo 275 comma 3 del codice di procedura penale, nella parte in cui preved…




					www.repubblica.it
				




Viviamo in una società che pone (giustamente per diversi lati) delle precise GARANZIE in capo a chi delinque: il lato per così dire "negativo" della medaglia, è quello che dovendo operare per principi, e interpretazione degli stessi, queste garanzie talvolta possono sembrarci sfiorare il ridicolo. In questo caso si sta parlando di una misura preventiva, che ha precise finalità:

La custodia cautelare (studiocataldi.it)

e in sintesi la Corte Costituzionale (che è il Giudice che ha quale scopo quello di esaminare la conformità ai principi della Costituzione delle norme per così dire a grandi linee codicistiche, ma non solo, meglio dire dal rango secondario a scendere  ) ha stabilito che il "gruppo".... non fa gruppo  Il che secondo me ha anche una sua "ratio", sempre nell'ottica in cui la norma è preposta 

Il problema, secondo me, è che davanti a fatti (di maggiore o minore gravità, non è nemmeno questo il problema) in cui ci si trova davanti all'opportunità di "denunciare", come dicevano anche altri sopra, la nostra esperienza, dovuta anche al riflesso di certi fatti per come considerati nella società, ci porta molto spesso a RINUNCIARE. Per.... una serie di motivi, di cui molti sono stati detti da @ipazia. Costi, tempi, non sempre risarcimenti che vanno a buon fine, eccetera eccetera. Mi soffermo sulla GOGNA a cui molto spesso soggiace la vittima. Certamente, c'è da bilanciare questo sguardo colpevolizzante della società, con l'ipotesi in cui la vittima possa non esserlo. Ma in tanti (oserei dire troppi) casi, anche laddove vi sia una vittima (e ripeto: la tenuità e o la gravità del fatto NON rileva, in questo discorso), lo sguardo della società - evidentemente non pago - ricade sulle considerazioni più svariate. Per dire: io ho sentito anche proporre come "attenuante" a un omicidio, ma di quelli proprio orridi, il fatto che la vittima fosse solo una prostituta (come dire: "eh vabbé, questa si è prestata a certi giochi e le è andata male! Lui, poveretto, certamente avrà esagerato a giocare, ma insomma, ben altra cosa se avesse ammazzato una per bene, sia pur ugualmente consenziente al rapporto".....).

Si sposta cioé sovente il focus dal carnefice alla vittima, dicendo che in fin dei conti vittima non è, e se proprio va considerata "vittima" ci ha comunque messo del suo. Pensa ad una che va a sporgere querela, magari deve anticipare soldi per un risarcimento che non sa neanche se mai vedrà, e che si sente muovere queste contestazioni. Che non vengono dal caso, o dal nulla, o soltanto dalla mente contorta di qualche avvocato, eh.
E nella migliore delle ipotesi, si sentirà dire cosa ci faceva in un luogo isolato a una certa ora di notte, oppure si sentirà riportare (questo più dall'uomo della strada che non da un Tribunale) che tutto sommato è vittima di un sistema che ha compartecipato. Come se vestirsi attillata in una società certamente superficiale, che vuole immagini "vincenti" (passate il termine), equivalesse ad acconsentire (sia pur involontariamente, nel più "tenero" dei giudizi) alla violenza. E allora ecco che "la colpa" non esiste più, o meglio la violenza - da individuale - diventa una violenza di gruppo (sto facendo una metafora, eh  ) dove c'è chi la agisce, la società ipocrita che la compartecipa, e la vittima che non sa nemmeno più se vi ha acconsentito o meno. E' spaventoso, ma questa spesso è la gogna che deve affrontare chi denuncia. A fronte di sentirsi anche eventualmente rispondere "non abbiamo i mezzi" (per cercare prove, che in questo caso fortunatamente già c'erano), oppure rendersi conto di non avere i mezzi, non solo finanziari, ma nemmeno psichici, per affrontare il calvario che ti si ribalta addosso. E a quel punto scatta il "ma chi me lo fa fare di subire, *oltre al danno*, anche la beffa?" Laddove la beffa oscilla tra l'esser bugiardi, esser matti, esser "poco di buono", esser un pò puttane: in tutto, fuorché nell'esser vittima di una cosa NON VOLUTA. Ed ecco che i fari della società, quasi per magia, si spostano dal colpevole (se mai ci arriveranno su quello) alla vittima.

In tutto questo, bene senz'altro quando qualcuno (e non rileva la gravità, lo ripeto) viene beccato, e finisce sotto i riflettori dei media. Il poveretto che magari voleva solo disturbare il lavoro della giornalista (che stava lavorando), ora frigna perché l'impatto mediatico cui ha dato corso per primo, mettendosi davanti a una telecamera, sta danneggiando il suo ristorante. Strano eh! Lui se ne è fregato del lavoro della giornalista, epperò ora ritiene ingiusto che i media, e social media, rovinino il suo lavoro. Eppure, se quello voleva fare, dovrebbe starsene muto come un pesciolino, capire che in fin dei conti è la stessa cosa, e sopportare, no? 

La giornalista non ha fatto NULLA che non sia suggerito dal sistema: denunciare. Avendo praticamente già istruito il processo (per sua fortuna) attenderà il corso della giustizia, come qualunque cittadino che si trovi a far valere un proprio diritto violato. Nel frattempo sopporterà anche un pò di (inevitabile anche per lei) gogna mediatica, e il porello che ora piagne piglierà dalla società quel che ritengo essere un giusto biasimo. Senza dubbio proverà a strumentalizzare tutto questo a proprio favore. Purtroppo per lui la giustizia non consente che questi piani vengano mischiati


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quella sulla carta era una stampa, e un pezzo di carta non richiede consenso.
> Quel genere di calendario poi, nasce appunto con finalità di solleticare certe fantasie, non certo per appassionati di nudo artistico.
> Vedi in quel contesto ero io quella fuori dal coro, quella era stata una goliardata, un momento concesso tra ore di lavoro di un signore di mezza età. E quello gli era uscito, di mimare il ficcare un croissant nella vagina di una ragazza, di carta. Le battute che si dicevano tra loro, senza escludere le donne, erano forti, era un continuo tentar di affondar la lama ridacchiando. Non c'era spazio per altro.
> Quello era un contesto, comunque, spudorato, palese. In altri ambienti c'è la versione 2.0, poi quella 3.0 e così via. La lama si fa sempre più affilata, il colpo più mirato ad andare in fondo, la ferita esterna meno evidente, l'organo colpito devastato.
> ...


Beh sicuramente posso aver contribuito anche io, ma mi sembra un argomento che può suscitare dibattito e prospettive diverse, e ho pensato di aprirlo


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me questa è (e sarà) esattamente la linea difensiva del soggetto. Vale a dire, unitamente al "non stavo nemmeno pensando a ciò che stavo facendo", alla goliardata, come è stata definita. A prescindere dal fatto che  A TE ha dato quell'impressione, non sarebbe certamente strano, o casuale, che l'imputato scelga di rappresentare il proprio elemento soggettivo come un "non volevo" (cosa che peraltro ha già maldestramente fatto: "stavo andando a prendere la macchina, ero arrabbiato per la sconfitta della squadra, non ho collegato quel gesto ad alcuna violenza sessuale, non so nemmeno perché l'ho fatto, se non per fare una bravata [DAVANTI ALLA TELECAMERA, LO AGGIUNGO IO  ]"). Questa dicesi strategia difensiva
> Perché la responsabilità intorno a un fatto si rafforzi, deve essere ravvisato il cd. elemento soggettivo (che in generale oscilla tra vari gradi di colpa e vari gradi di dolo, essendo per taluni reati escluso l'elemento della colpa: qui mi fermo, perché ci addentreremmo in un discorso parecchio tecnico, che sarebbe meglio affrontare con chi ne sa della materia , posso solo aggiungere, a grandi spanne e senza timore di dire troppe cazzate , che il "limine" tra colpa e dolo vede sul filo dell'equilibrio il cd. dolo eventuale e la cd. colpa cosciente). Nell'elemento soggettivo spesso (anche se pure nel fatto) si gioca il discorso relativo alla tenuità/gravità del reato.
> E questo giustamente dice che non voleva incidere nella sfera sessuale altrui, e che il suo era semplicemente un gesto di.... noia?  Giusto per ricomprendere anche (ANCHE!  ) l'elemento del disturbo a una che stava lavorando (buffo eh, che ora lui si trovi a lagnarsi per lo stesso motivo, poveretto, gli stanno boicottando il ristorante!  ).
> Quindi non è necessariamente detto che sia da escludersi che, tra le varie cose volute, rientri anche proprio il disturbo a una che lavora, oltre a una dose di.... mitomania? mania di protagonismo?.... Voglia di finire in tv?  .... non so quale sia il termine tecnico che più si addica.
> ...


Vedi.. purtroppo io non è che sia così attratto da ottiche processuali,  o strategie difensive, cosa rischia, il giudice , la sentenza della corte costituzionale del 1978 o che so io

Diciamo che le riflessioni che mi suscita questo episodio e le sue evoluzioni sono su un piano totalmente diverso, e quindi a questo livello io non so proprio cosa dire, nel senso che un pò sono ignorante e un pò non sono per nulla attratto da questa ottica.

Quello che è il titolo del 3d è quello che mi ha attratto, e cioè  ciò a cui si urla (violenza sessuale!) Con o senza denuncia, con o senza processo.

Se questo coglione (e lo ridiciamo) nel mentre passava anziché metter la mano al culo, con la stessa mano le avesse scartuffato i capelli per quella frazione di secondo, a cosa si sarebbe urlato?

Questo video avrebbe fatto il giro di Italia? O sarebbe rimasto nel buco di culo di quella TV locale?

Perché a livello emotivo e lo ripeto,  per me quella 'palpata" al culo in QUEL CONTESTO  equivale a una palpata al capo con capelli scartuffati.

È quindi il culo a fare la differenza? Sempre e comunque?

Chiedo

E ti scongiuro: non mi dire cosa potrebbe dire il giudice o l'avvocato difensore al riguardo..  perché almeno a me non mi interessa questo


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi.. purtroppo io non è che sia così attratto da ottiche processuali,  o strategie difensive, cosa rischia, il giudice , la sentenza della corte costituzionale del 1978 o che so io
> 
> Diciamo che le riflessioni che mi suscita questo episodio e le sue evoluzioni sono su un piano totalmente diverso, e quindi a questo livello io non so proprio cosa dire, nel senso che un pò sono ignorante e un pò non sono per nulla attratto da questa ottica.
> 
> ...


Molto probabilmente perché il culo non è il tuo 

(Va bene come risposta?  )


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente perché il culo non è il tuo
> 
> (Va bene come risposta?  )


Mica deve andare bene a me, a me va benissimo che ci sia dibattito


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> E guarda un po' che stanno aumentando esponenzialmente le violenze sui disabili.
> Che guarda caso il dissenso non lo sanno esprimere. Come neanche il consenso.


Ipazia, guarda che lo so benissimo come funzionavano le cose una volta (e anche adesso in certe parti del mondo). Io non sono mai sorpreso di constatare come la scimmia uomo abbia in se agiti di violenza e stupidità e mancanza di strumenti cognitivi.

Da un pezzo penso che le regole sociali e morali dei vari tipi di società derivino praticamente tutte dall’adattamento di queste alle condizioni ambientali e socio economiche.  Ad esempio l’omosessualità un tempo era considerata tabu anche perché metteva in discussione l'integrità della famiglia tradizionale e dei figli, che poi servivano ai campi e a farsi ammazzare per la patria.

La discussione sulla violenza però, ed è un pezzo che cerco di spiegarmi, non può ridursi ad una frettolosa analisi sociologica di quello che accade ad una reporter o peggio, ad una ridicola disquisizione sugli articoli di legge coinvolti, come ho letto alcuni.

Mio nipote a nove anni è stato molestato dal nostro vicino di casa che ha un discreto ritardo mentale, che non aveva mai fatto cose del genere e che presumo, non le abbia più fatte. I miei cognati non lo hanno denunciato per la famiglia che si è dimostrata affranta e collaborativa e per lui medesimo. Mio nipote che all’epoca era malato di leucemia grazie al cielo ha superato, ora è grande e tra poco finirà l'università, dalla leucemia è guarito.

Il valore del consenso dici, già il consenso. Mia moglie, dove lavorava, ad un certo punto fu proposta per una promozione di carattere organizzativo, tutto era pronto perché già si occupava in pratica di ciò. Sai all’ultimo momento chi le passò davanti? Una appena arrivata, che poi fu sorpresa da altri con il titolare, dunque evidentemente aveva capito come farsi strada. Una persona che mette a frutto le sue capacità, col pieno consenso diresti tu, un sopruso che a me fa venire il voltastomaco, dico io. (E non è che salvo lui, sia chiaro!).

Su un post tu scrivi che sei indignata. L’indignazione è un bellissimo stato d’animo, presuppone l’esistenza di un complesso di regole etiche. Se le tue sono riferite perlopiù al consenso e al rispetto, concedi che le mie siano un po’ più ampie e oltre al consenso comprendano anche l’uso che si fa del proprio corpo, che per me è –anche- uno strumento etico del rispetto che si deve agli altri.

Quando mi scaglio contro questo tipo di società ed i medium lo so di assomigliare a quei vecchietti che inutilmente pontificano davanti ad un caffè al bar, ma non posso fingere di non notare la piega che prendono le cose e di come le regole semplicemente seguano il travaso dei poteri da una compagine ad un’altra, dove è l’economia l’asso pigliatutto. Solo la “formazione” di nuove persone più responsabili, partendo dalla scuola può servire ma oggi ci si muove in tutt’altra direzione perché l’educazione così come hai evidenziato sta andando a puttane (excuse me, sex workers). E perché la destrutturazione dei ruoli tradizionali è esigenza imposta dal potere economico che ci vuole così.

Non caveremo un ragno dal buco cara Ipazia. Il tipo verrà severamente punito, la signorina in questione, finite le legittime recriminazioni in tribunale lo lascerà in braghe di tela. Forse l’anno prossimo la vedremo in rai o mediaset e passato questo quadro, uomini in crisi di identità continueranno tranquillamente a stuprare, e accoppare le donne. La scimmia sul fondo, se non la formi, sempre quella resta, ma non la formi colpendone uno per educarne cento, questo tento da un pò di dire con i miei modestissimi mezzi linguistici.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io da BAMBINO sono stato minacciato da un ragazzo col COLTELLO che mi ha detto di tirarmi giu le mutande e fargli vedere il pisello.
> Per strada.
> 
> L'ho scritto qui e non mi ha cagato nessuno.
> ...


Rileggiti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi.. purtroppo io non è che sia così attratto da ottiche processuali,  o strategie difensive, cosa rischia, il giudice , la sentenza della corte costituzionale del 1978 o che so io
> 
> Diciamo che le riflessioni che mi suscita questo episodio e le sue evoluzioni sono su un piano totalmente diverso, e quindi a questo livello io non so proprio cosa dire, nel senso che un pò sono ignorante e un pò non sono per nulla attratto da questa ottica.
> 
> ...


Perché il culo lo si lega al sesso.
La differenza in sintesi è questa.
Mia figlia è stata oggetto di un esibizionista, persona conosciuta nell'ambiente come professionista.
Le forze dell'ordine a cui si è rivolta, la incoraggiavano a desistere di far denuncia.
Allora di cosa stiamo parlando?
Questo pirla  , manco ha capito in che storia si stava incastrando,  questo tipo di confidenza si deve applicare in altri contesti, che il tipo in questione non ha ancora capito.
La vedo più come una goliardata, come risposta avrebbe dovuto beccarsi un ceffone. Mi ha colpito di più la reazione passiva  della giornalista


----------



## Martes (4 Dicembre 2021)

Non volevo intervenire, ma...
Oggi un collega mi ha chiesto di chiamare una collega per farmi levare un pelucco che (e sembrava su carboni ardenti a dirlo) mi si era appiccicato sul vestito altezza culo. Manco culo è riuscito a dire e ci girava attorno in modo molto più imbarazzante che se me lo avesse semplicemente tolto.
Si è arrivati ad un livello tale per cui anche un gesto normalissimo può essere interpretato come molestia. 
Così appunto come un gesto di disturbo di un servizio televisivo viene invece visto come una violenza sessuale. 
Mi sembra delirante, si è persa la misura. Cosa che aiuta tra l'altro, per reazione riflessa, a sottovalutare quella vera, di violenza.
Ed è così in tutto. 
Per lavoro ho avuto a che fare con parecchi africani. E si chiamano "negri" fra loro e con chi sono in confidenza, termine che con loro ho usato spesso anch'io, perché so bene essere inteso in quel contento come confidenziale e non certo come offensivo. Ma se ti sente qualcuno da fuori "oddio ha detto negro!" 
E intanto un africano onesto, in regola e con contratto di lavoro indeterminato non trova casa in affitto manco col lanternino. Ma l'importante è non chiamarlo negro


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mica deve andare bene a me, a me va benissimo che ci sia dibattito


Mi pareva di aver accolto una supplica a non parlar più in giuridichese


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

Questo fatto ha suscitato tanto clamore, secondo me, perché si è trattato di un fatto che ha buttato in faccia a tutti la normalità.
Ma la normalità (nel senso di fatto frequente) non riguarda solo la pacca, la sculacciata (non a caso è ciò che si considera meno impattante per i bambini) ma, come ha accennato Skorpio e in un altro verso più intellettuale Benin, riguarda i rapporti di potere.
Riguarda il “divismo” dei “vip“ che appaiono in televisione, l’ammirazione di cui sono oggetto, i guadagni abnormi rispetto a quelli degli altri (immagino che in una tv locale siano più presunti che reali,  ma qui parlo di immaginari e collocazione nelle fasce sociali) l’appartenenza a un gruppo di privilegiati. 
E riguarda la funzione del calcio presso le fasce di popolazione più frustrate.
Per cui io, che ovviamente ho subìto molestie fin da bambina, ho provato tanto fastidio dai commenti (non qui, anzi, ma ovunque, social e tv) su questa vicenda.
Vi sono troppe cose che vengono toccate.
Allora ho ripensato all’ultima pacca subìta.
Una coppia di anziani mi ferma per chiedermi se so la ragione delle macchine dei carabinieri fuori dal bar da cui ero appena uscita. Rispondo, con un tono che voleva essere rassicurante, che stavano prendendo un caffè. 
I due, non ricordo se lui o lei, aggiungono che temevano che ci fosse stata una rapina. Sorridendo dico che è tutto tranquillo. Mentre si allontanano lui mi molla una pacca.
Non dico niente. La mia impulsività viene frenata dal non volere mortificare la moglie.
(Poi aggiungo un seguito, secondo me significativo.)
Adesso penso che quel gesto, da me interpretato come sessuale, non aveva lo scopo di eccitare il vecchio (me figuriamoci!) ma era un tentativo di lui di ristabilire una parità tra lui UOMO, preoccupato e spaventato da una violenza immaginaria,  e io DONNA senza paura, in jeans e maglione (non con abbigliamento “modesto”) che irrideva (ricordate i miei sorrisi) le sua paure e che magari aveva vagamente parlato a un residuo ormone, ma che era chiaramente irraggiungibile e lo aveva trattato con condiscendenza.
Il vecchio non era consapevole  di niente, ovviamente, nemmeno io al momento, come non era consapevole l‘imbecille che ha dato la pacca in diretta tv che ha sfogato la sua frustrazione di una vita in una condizione che ha vissuto come di inferiorità rispetto a donne per lui inavvicinabili, in una giornata in cui cercava di sentirsi vincente attraverso il calcio è non era riuscito. Per cui, come il vecchietto con me, è stato  un atto di violenza, non sessuale.
Certamente poi, per chi è non solo socialmente, ma anche culturalmente inferiore (il tizio non avrebbe mai potuto fare il giornalista) la violenza viene estrinsecata nei confronti di chi per tutta la sua vita è stato considerato comunque a lui sottoposto, in questo caso una donna, ma avrebbe potuto essere un immigrato con un aspetto visibilmente diverso.
Se qualcuno pensa che questa sia una giustificazione, non ha capito niente.
Ah dopo la pacca sono andata al lavoro e ho raccontato l’accaduto a delle colleghe giovani che l’hanno accolto con sorrisetti di compatimento. Questo perché l’avevano interpretato come un mio vanto per essere sessualmente appetibile. Questo spiega perché certi atti siano ancora così diffusi. Evidentemente c’è chi ne è lusingata.


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non volevo intervenire, ma...
> Oggi un collega mi ha chiesto di chiamare una collega per farmi levare un pelucco che (e sembrava su carboni ardenti a dirlo) mi si era appiccicato sul vestito altezza culo. Manco culo è riuscito a dire e ci girava attorno in modo molto più imbarazzante che se me lo avesse semplicemente tolto.
> Si è arrivati ad un livello tale per cui anche un gesto normalissimo può essere interpretato come molestia.
> Così appunto come un gesto di disturbo di un servizio televisivo viene invece visto come una violenza sessuale.
> ...


Negli Usa ho letto da qualche parte che gli uomini hanno il sacro terrore di salire da soli in ascensore con una donna, per paura di venire accusati di molestie e vedere la propria carriera e la propria reputazione polverizzate.
Non so se questa cosa sia vera, ma non mi stupirei affatto lo fosse. E questo non è per negare che il problema della violenza non esista.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non volevo intervenire, ma...
> Oggi un collega mi ha chiesto di chiamare una collega per farmi levare un pelucco che (e sembrava su carboni ardenti a dirlo) mi si era appiccicato sul vestito altezza culo. Manco culo è riuscito a dire e ci girava attorno in modo molto più imbarazzante che se me lo avesse semplicemente tolto.
> Si è arrivati ad un livello tale per cui anche un gesto normalissimo può essere interpretato come molestia.
> Così appunto come un gesto di disturbo di un servizio televisivo viene invece visto come una violenza sessuale.
> ...


Le contraddizioni sono infinite.
Attualmente la forma conta più della sostanza.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Negli Usa ho letto da qualche parte che gli uomini hanno il sacro terrore di salire da soli in ascensore con una donna, per paura di venire accusati di molestie e vedere la propria carriera e la propria reputazione polverizzate.
> Non so se questa cosa sia vera, ma non mi stupirei affatto lo fosse. E questo non è per negare che il problema della violenza non esista.


Non se sia vero o no. Potrebbe essere una leggenda metropolitana.
Certamente anche da noi un medico o un dentista preferisce che sia presente anche una infermiera.
Ma dubito che vi siano false denunce in numero tale da giustificarlo.
Da ragazza il medico curante di mio padre (che sarebbe morto l’anno dopo, io non lo sapevo, ma il medico sì) ultra quarantenne con due figli, a cui avevo portato delle analisi (aveva chiesto lui a mio padre che le portassi io con urgenza) mi infilò le mani sotto la gonna, dicendo che ero bella e a lui piacevo molto. Non c’era l’infermiera. 
Anni dopo si candidò per l’UDC con il motto “per la difesa della famiglia”.
Quello fu un atto con intenti sessuali.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh sicuramente posso aver contribuito anche io, ma mi sembra un argomento che può suscitare dibattito e prospettive diverse, e ho pensato di aprirlo


E' qualcosa dove in 25 secondi esce la dinamica del branco. 
L'uomo che ha toccato il culo alla ragazza, è quello che ha passato la soglia. Un poco come nei documentari si vede una preda circondata dai leoni, e c'è quella che sferra il primo colpo, ma potrebbe essere lo stesso di un gruppo di ragazzi che ne circonda una singola persona, lo sta prendendo il giro, e poi c'è quello che fa partire una spinta.
Sono dinamiche che in modo minore possiamo aver visto tutti. C'è chi non agirebbe mai, e nel branco arriva anche lui tirare il calcio.
Qui la degenerazione della vicenda prende compimento nella non riuscita del servizio televisivo, la ragazza non riesce a trovare un uomo che dica tre parole sulla partita.
Sarebbe bastata una persona che si fosse avvicinata a lei, esprimendo la rabbia e la delusione per la partita persa, in modo consono ad essere trasmesso per tv, e la vicenda avrebbe forse preso un altra piega.

A me di per se non viene da dire altro. La ragazza, l'abbiamo scritto, aveva un video in mano, ha deciso di denunciare. 
Non mi pare sia un referendum dove votare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' qualcosa dove in 25 secondi esce la dinamica del branco.
> L'uomo che ha toccato il culo alla ragazza, è quello che ha passato la soglia. Un poco come nei documentari si vede una preda circondata dai leoni, e c'è quella che sferra il primo colpo, ma potrebbe essere lo stesso di un gruppo di ragazzi che ne circonda una singola persona, lo sta prendendo il giro, e poi c'è quello che fa partire una spinta.
> Sono dinamiche che in modo minore possiamo aver visto tutti. C'è chi non agirebbe mai, e nel branco arriva anche lui tirare il calcio.
> Qui la degenerazione della vicenda prende compimento nella non riuscita del servizio televisivo, la ragazza non riesce a trovare un uomo che dica tre parole sulla partita.
> ...


Mi ha colpito il tuo racconto del calendario.
Mi ha colpito perché, pur non rivolgendosi che a una immagine, il tizio ha espresso un senso di impotenza. Magari era la reazione a una impotenza che aveva vissuto di recente. Bisognerebbe capire la funzione che hanno quelle immagini. Credo che creino contemporaneamente eccitazione, gratificazione e frustrazione. Penso anche “l’educazione sentimentale “ in adolescenza per i maschi sia abbandonata alle dinamiche di gruppo.
Ho visto casualmente un frammento del video di cui aveva parlato Grillo come di una prova che fosse un contesto ludico. Ho visto pochi secondi agghiaccianti. Non solo agghiaccianti perché si sa cosa è successo dopo, ma agghiaccianti anche isolati per l’incitamento ad approfittare del sonno della ragazza. E Grillo vi ha visto un contesto ludico. 
Cosa hanno in testa tanti maschi?


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ha colpito il tuo racconto del calendario.
> Mi ha colpito perché, pur non rivolgendosi che a una immagine, il tizio ha espresso un senso di impotenza. Magari era la reazione a una impotenza che aveva vissuto di recente. B*isognerebbe capire la funzione che hanno quelle immagini. Credo che creino contemporaneamente eccitazione, gratificazione e frustrazione. Penso anche “l’educazione sentimentale “ in adolescenza per i maschi sia abbandonata alle dinamiche di gruppo.*
> Ho visto casualmente un frammento del video di cui aveva parlato Grillo come di una prova che fosse un contesto ludico. Ho visto pochi secondi agghiaccianti. Non solo agghiaccianti perché si sa cosa è successo dopo, ma agghiaccianti anche isolati per l’incitamento ad approfittare del sonno della ragazza. E Grillo vi ha visto un contesto ludico.
> Cosa hanno in testa tanti maschi?


Lo capisci allora perchè io testardamente continuo a parlare di responsabilità collettiva e individuale come due cose adiacenti e non indipendenti?
Reprimere e basta serve?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo capisci allora perchè io testardamente continuo a parlare di responsabilità collettiva e individuale come due cose adiacenti e non indipendenti?


Io ti capisco 
Mi ha colpito in questa discussione anche le fantasie di autodifesa. Dico fantasie perché nella realtà so bene che chi aggredisce lo fa in una condizione di superiorità fisica indiscutibile. Del resto, se sono uscita indenne da un premeditato stupro di gruppo, è stato solo perché i tre non avevano previsto che stessi raggiungendo l’automobile. Mezzo che è diventato rifugio e arma. Altrimenti avrei fatto pena con lo spray al peperoncino o con un tentativo di ribellione che sarebbe stato stroncato in un attimo da un pugno.
Credo che dovrebbe essere chiaro a tutti che ogni atto di violenza sessuale è un atto di violenza e che il sesso è solo un mezzo per attuare la violenza. Ecco perché, chi non riesce ad avere una erezione valida, usa oggetti.
Se togliamo di mezzo il sesso, si toglie pure ogni valutazione della possibile provocazione da parte della vittima.


----------



## abebis (4 Dicembre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Mi sembra delirante, si è persa la misura. Cosa che aiuta tra l'altro, per reazione riflessa, a sottovalutare quella vera, di violenza.


Non è un caso: è conseguenza _inevitabile_ della legge. Cito dalla pagina di wikipedia di "Molestie sessuali":

_Oggi in Italia la fattispecie di molestie sessuali si configura nel quadro della contravvenzione di "molestie" punita dall'art. 660 c.p..

Va tuttavia specificato che la sopracitata contravvenzione è stata ritenuta configurabile solo in presenza di espressioni verbali a sfondo sessuale o di atti di corteggiamento, invasivi ed insistiti, diversi dall'abuso sessuale. Qualora, infatti, le molestie comportino un contatto fisico, anche fugace, o limitino in alcun modo la libertà sessuale della vittima, si configura invece il reato di violenza sessuale, disciplinato dagli art.609 bis e seguenti del codice penale italiano. In particolare, *la giurisprudenza ritiene di qualificare come violenza sessuale art.609 bis c.p. e non come molestie art.660 c.p., i toccamenti o palpeggiamenti delle natiche anche se sopra i vestiti e con finalità molesta e non di libidine[1].*

La giurisprudenza ha recentemente ritenuto che integri il reato di violenza sessuale e non quello di molestie di cui all'art. 660 c.p. la condotta di chi, per soddisfare o eccitare il proprio istinto sessuale, mediante comunicazioni telematiche che non comportino contatto fisico con la vittima, induca la stessa al compimento di atti che comunque ne coinvolgano la corporeità sessuale e siano idonei a violarne la libertà personale e non la mera tranquillità[1]._

Stante ciò, mettendo tutto sotto un unico cappello, diventa praticamente impossibile fare una distinzione tra un palpeggiamento e uno stupro in un parco coltello alla gola: a tutto si applica la stessa pena, sia come nome sia come punizione, e questo in virtù del fatto che il principio violato è lo stesso (la negazione del consenso), pertanto il reato *deve essere* lo stesso.

Ho provato a sollevare questa questione ma, come hai visto, ho solo meritato il biasimo generalizzato, da ultimo il fatto di essere "ridicolo".

Questa è la legge. E la società, attualmente, non è disposta a metterla in discussione. Punto.

E bisogna accettarla, almeno ufficialmente: nessuno la mette in discussione, pena lo stesso biasimo che ha colpito me però espresso a livello sociale, mettendo quindi a rischio la propria immagine.
In fondo, a me, di essere stato biasimato su un forum in cui non conosco nessuno né mai conoscerò nessuno mi importa una beata sega: mentre anch'io, se fossi un giornalista o un giurista, dovendo esprimere un'opinione sottoscritta con nome e cognome su un giornale, non direi quello che ho detto qui, ma avrei abbracciato l'opinione comune fottendomene, come tutti, dell'idiota che si becca la condanna per violenza sessuale: cazzi suoi. La mia immagine non vale la difesa della sua idiozia.

Edit: E come molti hanno fatto anche qui, eh?   In fondo, tra le persone che si conoscono, qui, non è diverso che stare in società...

Da qui il comportamento del tuo collega: è _inevitabile. _Lo capisco benissimo.

Come è inevitabile che in certi contesti si abbia paura a restare soli in ascensore con una donna (non è una leggenda metropolitana).

E come è inevitabile che ormai in praticamente tutte le università sempre più spesso i docenti evitino di restare soli con le studentesse e se proprio proprio ne entra una nel loro studio, le dicono di lasciare la porta aperta (e neanche questa è leggenda metropolitana...)


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché il culo lo si lega al sesso.
> La differenza in sintesi è questa.
> Mia figlia è stata oggetto di un esibizionista, persona conosciuta nell'ambiente come professionista.
> Le forze dell'ordine a cui si è rivolta, la incoraggiavano a desistere di far denuncia.
> ...


Esattamente,  la differenza è questa, il fatto che il culo si lega al sesso, e da qui "violenza sessuale!!"

La prospettiva limitata, anzi direi "chiusa" è quella di vedere solo "mano insolente su culo non consenziente" e quindi restare accecati dal sesso e non tenere più conto del contesto.

E perdere completamente una visione di insieme

Che poi restare accecati dal sesso è una costante che si replica anche altrove, ad esempio nel tradimento (si vabbe ma ci hai scopato? Ma quante volte?)


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi pareva di aver accolto una supplica a non parlar più in giuridichese


Ma tu sei liberissima di parlarne quanto ti pare e piace.

Ti segnalavo solo che se lo fai quotando me, a me non mi interessa una sega se quel tipo si piglia 15 anni con 50.000 euro di multa o se fa la strategia difensiva della mano morta che secondo la sentenza 23455 della corte costituzionale del 25 5 2005 se si poggia meno di 3 secondi non è reato di violenza sessuale

Io mangio uguale anche se stasera gli bruciano il ristorante o se domani il giudice lo manda in galera in cella con 10 finocchi di 150 kg l'uno 

Il mio interesse è altrove , ma tu scrivi tranquilla quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non volevo intervenire, ma...
> Oggi un collega mi ha chiesto di chiamare una collega per farmi levare un pelucco che (e sembrava su carboni ardenti a dirlo) mi si era appiccicato sul vestito altezza culo. Manco culo è riuscito a dire e ci girava attorno in modo molto più imbarazzante che se me lo avesse semplicemente tolto.
> Si è arrivati ad un livello tale per cui anche un gesto normalissimo può essere interpretato come molestia.
> Così appunto come un gesto di disturbo di un servizio televisivo viene invece visto come una violenza sessuale.
> ...


Eh già .. e purtroppo io penso che abbia fatto bene il tuo collega ad avere qualche retropensiero prima di osare toccarti.

Perché oggettivamente, il concetto che è girato anche durante questa discussione, e che quindi sta radicato in qualche cervello,  è che comunque quel gesto di toglierti il capello lui lo avrebbe eventualmente fatto al di fuori del tuo consenso, toccandoti.

E se l'ottica e la prospettiva è  quella che indicavo nel post precedente a @Ginevra65 , e cioè che tutto ciò che rileva, indipendentemente dal contesto, è  "mano invadente su culo non consenziente " il tuo collega in teoria rischierebbe come quello sciabigotto fuori dallo stadio

Anzi, rischierebbero forse anche di più,  perché si troverebbe sul luogo di lavoro, e quindi chissà... forse rischierebbe anche di perdere il lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Non è un caso: è conseguenza _inevitabile_ della legge. Cito dalla pagina di wikipedia di "Molestie sessuali":
> 
> _Oggi in Italia la fattispecie di molestie sessuali si configura nel quadro della contravvenzione di "molestie" punita dall'art. 660 c.p..
> 
> ...


Non credo che tu sia così sprovveduto da non cogliere la ratio della legge.
Si è passati da reato contro la morale o contro l’integrità della famiglia che distingueva tra violenza carnale (che avrebbe potuto comportare una gravidanza) e atti di libidine violenta alla definizione di reato contro la persona che avrebbe dovuto comportare l’eliminazione di tutte le domande in dibattimento su come la vittima fosse stata penetrata e per quanti cm.
Poiché il reato è contro la persona, sarà la persona vittima del reato a valutare se quanto accaduto sia reato.

Per quanto riguarda la prudenza nei confronti di impiegate e studentesse (già non amministratrici delegate o professoresse o presidi (femmine) perché la questione è sempre legata a questioni di potere a al dubbio che le “presunte vittime” possano simulare o dichiarare sgradite attenzioni che hanno provocato, per ottenere risarcimenti onerosi.
Ma perché mai un professore dovrebbe ricevere la studentessa a porte chiuse? È forse protetto da privacy decidere l’argomento di una tesi?
Ma si tratta più di percezione e di prudenza, piuttosto che di pericolo reale. 
E tra percezione del pericolo e pericolo reale io farei una distinzione, altrimenti avrebbero ragione le vecchiette che si sentono minacciate dal nero, così come le loro nonne dal meridionale. 
Nella mia esperienza, chi si è premurato di chiudere la porta qualche intenzione l’aveva.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh già .. e purtroppo io penso che abbia fatto bene il tuo *collega* ad avere qualche retropensiero prima di osare toccarti.
> 
> Perché oggettivamente, il concetto che è girato anche durante questa discussione, e che quindi sta radicato in qualche cervello,  è che comunque quel gesto di toglierti il capello lui lo avrebbe eventualmente fatto al di fuori del tuo consenso, toccandoti.
> 
> ...


Ma nemmeno io toglierei la cosa (piuma, capello, carta) dal vestito di nessuno. Direi “guarda che hai una cosa sul vestito “. 
L'imbarazzo deriva dalla *percezione* di poter essere “vittima di una persecuzione in base a un gesto innocente “. Ma di percezione si tratta. Oppure qualcuno ha notizie di chi è stato denunciato per aver tolto un capello?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' qualcosa dove in 25 secondi esce la dinamica del branco.
> L'uomo che ha toccato il culo alla ragazza, è quello che ha passato la soglia. Un poco come nei documentari si vede una preda circondata dai leoni, e c'è quella che sferra il primo colpo, ma potrebbe essere lo stesso di un gruppo di ragazzi che ne circonda una singola persona, lo sta prendendo il giro, e poi c'è quello che fa partire una spinta.
> Sono dinamiche che in modo minore possiamo aver visto tutti. C'è chi non agirebbe mai, e nel branco arriva anche lui tirare il calcio.
> Qui la degenerazione della vicenda prende compimento nella non riuscita del servizio televisivo, la ragazza non riesce a trovare un uomo che dica tre parole sulla partita.
> ...


Non so.. non lo so Marjanna

Ma alla fine cosa c'è da dire? O da fare?

Se ci togli in culo che ha fatto partire 1000 sirene (aiutooo il culoooo) di episodi così nel mondo sportivo ne accadono a centinaia


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. non lo so Marjanna
> 
> Ma alla fine cosa c'è da dire? O da fare?
> 
> Se ci togli in culo che ha fatto partire 1000 sirene (aiutooo il culoooo) di episodi così nel mondo sportivo ne accadono a centinaia


Lì sono riportate cose diverse. Alcune sono reazioni al rapporto di potere dei giornalisti-calciatori, il bacio era del calciatore alla fidanzata giornalista, altre al clima adolescenziale scemo in cui vivono perennemente i calciatori, ma anche altri sportivi.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lì sono riportate cose diverse. Alcune sono reazioni al rapporto di potere dei giornalisti-calciatori, il bacio era del calciatore alla fidanzata giornalista, altre al clima adolescenziale scemo in cui vivono perennemente i calciatori, ma anche altri sportivi.


Lo so che era il bacio alla fidanzata
Erano esempi

E comunque c'è anche la donna che resta molto infastidita dal marito che arriva sul SUO posto di lavoro e la tocca e la bacia davanti a tutti

Pensa a te se ti arrivava tuo marito a sbaciucchiarti alla cattedra quando facevi lezione ai ragazzi


----------



## isabel (4 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi.. purtroppo io non è che sia così attratto da ottiche processuali,  o strategie difensive, cosa rischia, il giudice , la sentenza della corte costituzionale del 1978 o che so io
> 
> Diciamo che le riflessioni che mi suscita questo episodio e le sue evoluzioni sono su un piano totalmente diverso, e quindi a questo livello io non so proprio cosa dire, nel senso che un pò sono ignorante e un pò non sono per nulla attratto da questa ottica.
> 
> ...


Tu che sei un maschio sapresti trovare un motivo per cui, fatalità, il tipo ha optato per il culo invece che fare un "ciao ciao" con la manina?

Io da donna posso dirti che di buffetti, schiaffetti, pizzicotti sul culo ne ho collezionati diversi, ad esempio sul lavoro e prevalentemente sono state donne a sculacciarmi.
Ma, ho reagito una sola volta.
Quando la pesantezza della mano mi ha fatto riconoscere indubitabilmente che apparteneva ad un uomo, il gesto ha assunto una valenza sessuale.
Ma soprattutto è all'istante che ho percepito la possibilità di essere sopraffatta.
Eppure eravamo in gruppo, eppure eravamo al lavoro.
Da maschio forse questa sensazione di abuso tramite il sesso si sente meno, è possibile?
Voleva essere un gesto simpatico, ha sostenuto per i primi due minuti.
Ha poi proseguito dicendo che era una sciocchezza, un gesto normale perché, argomentava, avevo un bel culo per lui, fasciato in un bel pantalone e poi ero piegata e quindi lo stavo invitando.
Ha proseguito cercando appoggio nei colleghi intorno, tutti maschi, tutti presenti.
Lo hanno invitato a tacere, riflettere e scusarsi.
Lui ha proseguito dicendo che non solo era normale ma era un suo diritto in quanto maschio e più forte, sculacciare un culo che gli piaceva.
Era un apprezzamento insomma.
Avrei dovuto ringraziare.
E niente.
Da lì in poi, i colleghi hanno iniziato a sfotterlo, per vari mesi.
Gira che ti rigira, in effetti si è finiti a ridere.

In questo racconto, intravedi la violenza?
Anche la mia intendo.
E il mio "potere"?

Aneddoto a parte, il punto è che, secondo me, nelle interazioni tra uomo e donna, la sessualità non è mai del tutto esclusa, anche solo come "valutazione preventiva".
Per cui, un gesto di disturbo, una violenza tesa solo a dare fastidio, come dici, assume valenza sessuale per il semplice fatto che è stata declinata come tale.
Sessualità e potere sono le corde che sfiora questa vicenda.
Sono corde intrecciate e tesissime.
A volte diventano visibili, a volte lo sono meno.
Ma sono in noi e non possiamo ignorarle.

Quindi il culo, diventa discrimine.
Connota il tipo di abuso subito e da cui discendono le varie reazioni.
Eccessiva o meno che sarà la pena, se vi sarà, io trovo responsabile ed emblematica la posizione della giornalista.
Perché riconosce e non soprassiede.
Aiuta a riflettere sulle tematiche in ballo.
La pena, dal mio punto di vista, è da considerarsi una mera conseguenza.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo so che era il bacio alla fidanzata
> Erano esempi
> 
> E comunque c'è anche la donna che resta molto infastidita dal marito che arriva sul SUO posto di lavoro e la tocca e la bacia davanti a tutti
> ...


Ma qualsiasi contatto tra persone che stanno insieme ha un significato all’interno di quel rapporto. Nessuno sa i significati degli altri. 
Ad esempio la dichiarazione di Fedez alla Ferragni, me avrebbe indotta a mollarlo. Ma io non sono la Ferragni. Io odio esibirmi.


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che tu sia così sprovveduto da non cogliere la ratio della legge.
> Si è passati da reato contro la morale o contro l’integrità della famiglia che distingueva tra violenza carnale (che avrebbe potuto comportare una gravidanza) e atti di libidine violenta alla definizione di reato contro la persona che avrebbe dovuto comportare l’eliminazione di tutte le domande in dibattimento su come la vittima fosse stata penetrata e per quanti cm.
> Poiché il reato è contro la persona, sarà la persona vittima del reato a valutare se quanto accaduto sia reato.
> 
> ...







__





						Le false accuse - La violenza è senza genere
					

La falsa accusa è usata spesso nei contenziosi in sede di separazione con una frequenza tale da indurre a pensare che si tratti di una strategia vera e propria. Ma si può accusare un uomo anche per motivi più banali come si può leggere nelle storie che andiamo a presentare.




					violenzasenzagenere.altervista.org


----------



## brenin (4 Dicembre 2021)

@Foglia 

mi riferivo a questa 

https://www.repubblica.it/online/fatti/jeans/jeans/jeans.html


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> @Foglia
> 
> mi riferivo a questa
> 
> https://www.repubblica.it/online/fatti/jeans/jeans/jeans.html


Ah, ok, Cassazione, non Corte Costituzionale 
Difficilissimo in effetti immaginare di poter sfilare un paio di jeans, e persino supporre che una, che magari teme che chi ha davanti possa ammazzarla, non si opponga con tutte le forze....

Purtroppo (e non solo da noi) l'elenco delle sentenze, per così dire discutibili (usiamo un eufemismo) è abbastanza lungo. Premetto una cosa: andrebbero, tutte, lette per esteso e contestualizzate, comunque sempre per dare un'idea questo era una parte del panorama a meno di dieci anni fa:
Stupro, sentenze vergognose: “l’elenco” - The Nest (nelnidodelfalco.altervista.org)

Aggiungo un'ultima considerazione, che muove da alcune riflessioni sull'articolo: il diritto, e la sua interpretazione, "viaggia" di pari passo con ciò che la società percepisce come legittimo ed illegittimo. Con ciò che le è conforme, e ciò che le è "contro". Stiamo parlando di pochi anni fa, non di secoli. E non solo, ahimé, dell'Italia. Ma pure il diritto, non è una cosa tanto lontana da noi. E' pur sempre specchio della società, del nostro pensiero, e molto più banalmente di ciò che percepiamo "giusto" e "ingiusto". Poi - magari - posticipa un adeguamento, vale a dire che cambia (come cambia l'interpretazione, e il pensiero dei Giudici) solo a cambiamento della percezione di un dato fatto da parte  della società già ampiamente avvenuto. Qualche volta (ma poche volte,  e solo dove vi è per così dire un interesse specifico di carattere istituzionale) la precorre.

vedi, non lo so in che preciso contesto processuale la Cassazione abbia ritenuto di non dover dare credito all'ipotesi dello stupro. Quel che so per certo, è che certi "principi" (come quello che il jeans renderebbe impossibile uno stupro) sono molto, molto pericolosi. Non siamo poi così lontani dal pensiero islamico, per cui il processo lo si fa direttamente alla donna stuprata. Speriamo che con il cambiamento della mentalità, cambino le norme, ma soprattutto cambi l'applicazione e l'interpretazione delle stesse.

Tanto per dire una cosa: io non solo lo tacqui, ma andai avanti ancora nel mio matrimonio. Quando mi separai, e un bel pò di cose comunque emersero, non entrai mai nell'argomento di quello specifico episodio. Quando avvenne stavo male, visibilmente male, e quel che provo a ripensarci (riuscendo oggi a passarci sopra in nome dei buoni rapporti nell'interesse di mio figlio) lo so solo io. Se in quel momento avessi anche parlato, facile sarebbe stato dire che stavo sproloquiando, o giù di lì. Lo avessi detto a distanza di tempo (in sede di separazione, o anche prima) mi avrebbero risposto "e tu perché lo avresti taciuto?". Segni non ne avevo, a parte un occhio pesto. Ma potrei andare avanti a parlare di cos'è la violenza subita in casa, in un loop in cui (sommandosi quella fisica a quella psicologica) tu, da dentro, non vedi vie di uscita. E finisci con l'accettare pure quella. E se parli quando la via di uscita sei riuscita a trovarla, la legge ti dice che avresti dovuto parlarne prima. Ad andar bene. Altrimenti finisci sotto i riflettori tu (e la tua idoneità genitoriale, perché il rischio di divenire un genitore alienante a quel punto sussiste). In punto violenza subita al mio ex mai praticamente sono state fatte domande (ti parlo che eravamo in sede di CTU). Io, visto l'andazzo, evitai di mettere in troppa enfasi l'argomento. Dissi anche che avevo prove (vero, l'ho registrato mentre ammetteva di avere fatto uso della violenza). Il CTU non si scompose di un passo. Avrei dovuto denunciare, e uscire prima da quel cerchio maledetto. Non ne ho avuto la forza, però posso dire che quello che ho visto soltanto di riflesso, a distanza di anni, e non in un processo volto ad accertare atti di violenza (ma solo a contestualizzare un matrimonio e il suo esito) non mi è per niente piaciuto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho detto in ascensore. Ovvero tra sconosciuti. Non modalità per calunniare all’interno di una relazione.


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto in ascensore. Ovvero tra sconosciuti. Non modalità per calunniare all’interno di una relazione.


Era per dire che comunque la violenza è extragenere, semmai ce ne fosse bisogno di una dimostrazione. E con numeri, come si evince, tutt'altro che trascurabili.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Era per dire che comunque la violenza è extragenere.


Non tanto. Quella è la tesi di quel sito che mira a mostrare una parità di violenza. Tra l’altro mettendo sui due piatti della bilancia denunce che non hanno trovato riscontri, che non significa false, e violenze fisiche gravi.
Non credo che sia sensato proprio mettere a confronto. È indubbio che la maggior parte delle persone incarcerate sono uomini. Non è una colpa avere ormoni della aggressività, è colpa non essere in grado di imbrigliarli e cedere alla violenza.
Non credo che sia un modo di tenerli a bada, quello di negare che esista una violenza specifica degli uomini sulle donne.
Sarebbe come negare il razzismo.
Mica significa farsi carico della violenza compiuta da altri.
Se, come ho cercato di delineare in precedenza, non riconosciamo che la violenza è spesso un modo per scaricare, su chi si pensa che possa subire, le proprie frustrazioni, non potremmo nemmeno combatterla.
Io credo che lo stiamo facendo molto bene e che i gesti violenti vengono sempre più culturalmente condannati, cosa che porterà verso la loro estinzione.
Negarli invece no


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tra l’altro siamo indotti a metterci gli uni contro gli altri in base a caratteristiche personali innegabili, come giovani e vecchi, uomini e donne, ci sentiamo etero assediati dai gay, vaccinisti e no-vai, pro Green pass e contro ecc.
È perché va bene qualsiasi conflitto purché non sia di classe, purché non metta in dubbio il sistema capitalistico e liberista. E ci caschiamo in queste contrapposizioni, tanto ci basta fare sesso come ci pare, con chi ci pare.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quella sulla carta era una stampa, e un pezzo di carta non richiede consenso.
> Quel genere di calendario poi, nasce appunto con finalità di solleticare certe fantasie, non certo per appassionati di nudo artistico.
> Vedi in quel contesto ero io quella fuori dal coro, quella era stata una goliardata, un momento concesso tra ore di lavoro di un signore di mezza età. E quello gli era uscito, di mimare il ficcare un croissant nella vagina di una ragazza, di carta. Le battute che si dicevano tra loro, senza escludere le donne, erano forti, era un continuo tentar di affondar la lama ridacchiando. Non c'era spazio per altro.
> Quello era un contesto, comunque, spudorato, palese. In altri ambienti c'è la versione 2.0, poi quella 3.0 e così via. La lama si fa sempre più affilata, il colpo più mirato ad andare in fondo, la ferita esterna meno evidente, l'organo colpito devastato.


La mia era una battuta 

Conosco piuttosto bene quel contesto in cui la goliardata si manifesta in quel modo, e non è goliardata. 
E' un disprezzo trattenuto che esce ridendo, di quel ridere a denti scoperti che non si può manifestare in altre situazioni. 
E' una vomitata di malessere verso se stessi e i propri desideri inconfessati. Mascherato. 

Ho imparato che quella lama non ha manico. 

Sono rarissimi, purtroppo, gli uomini che sono in pace con l'oggettivazione del corpo femminile - e che quindi non solo non sono carichi del disprezzo che nutrono verso se stessi e hanno bisogno di rivoltarlo sulla donna di carta - e che essendo in pace possono giocare liberamente con i corpi, anche quelli di carta. 
Sono gli unici con cui si può parlare di consenso proprio perchè non hanno il vincolo dell'oggettivazione in loro stessi. 

Sono proprio, troppo, pochi. 

Quel tipo di signori di mezza età, o più giovani o più vecchi, sono quelli che come donna consapevole del tuo potere, li spezzi in 30 secondi semplicemente trasformandoti sotto i loro occhi da latrina a specchio...e allora li vedi finire in ginocchio. O scappano.


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non credo che sia un modo di tenerli a bada, quello di negare che esista una violenza specifica degli uomini sulle donne.*


Ma non è corretto nemmeno affermare che esista "solo" una violenza di quel genere, anche se preponderante. 
Dunque se intendiamo parlare di violenza del sistema bisogna partire dal tutto, non solo da quello che ci fa comodo o su quello su cui riusciamo a fare delle teorie.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ipazia, guarda che lo so benissimo come funzionavano le cose una volta (e anche adesso in certe parti del mondo). Io non sono mai sorpreso di constatare come la scimmia uomo abbia in se agiti di violenza e stupidità e mancanza di strumenti cognitivi.
> 
> Da un pezzo penso che le regole sociali e morali dei vari tipi di società derivino praticamente tutte dall’adattamento di queste alle condizioni ambientali e socio economiche.  Ad esempio l’omosessualità un tempo era considerata tabu anche perché metteva in discussione l'integrità della famiglia tradizionale e dei figli, che poi servivano ai campi e a farsi ammazzare per la patria.
> 
> ...


Grazie! 

C'è un articolo simpatico riguardo la questione dell'attrazione di un uomo per un corpo maschile, legato al calcio

oggetto desiderio

La trovo una prospettiva molto interessante.

Il fatto che l'omosessualità metta in discussione la famiglia etc etc non è che non sia vero, ma è solo una parte del prisma inerente la tematica.
Un altro aspetto del prisma è il rifiuto di un uomo di riflettersi in un uomo altro che desidera gli uomini.
E questo a partire da una certa concezione della vis maschile.

Basti pensare alla concezione dell'omosessualità per loisir in voga presso i greci, per dire.
Piuttosto che la diffusione dell'omosessualità nelle altre specie.

Siamo l'unica specie che costruisce nel modo in cui lo facciamo noi una identità cosciente anche e soprattutto attraverso le immagini riflesse.

Nel nostro riflesso troviamo la coscienza di chi siamo, e in una società non considerare la potenza del riflesso è un grosso errore anche nella lettura delle dinamiche sociali (errore che per esempio faceva durkheim che non riusciva a considerare l'individuo indeterminato a se stesso e pur descrivendo una società organica evoluta da una meccanica non è riuscito a cogliere il quid dell'individualità che è fra l'altro motore evolutivo. Quel quid che oggi va tanto di moda chiamare diversità cercandone la normalizzazione ed ottenendo in risposta l'appiattimento, anche cognitivo e di spiritualità - da cui deriva la consapevolezza di sè da cui discende il voler fare di cui si parlava).

L'omosessualità - come le altre cosiddette devianze inerenti la sessualità -mettono profondamente in discussione l'identità individuale nello specchiamento necessario alla costruzione di quei legami necessari alla sussistenza dei vincoli sociali, e quindi dei vincoli di solidarietà e mutualità.
Oltre che di responsabilità e corresponsabilità.

E' uno di quei motivi per cui il corpo viene dipinto in bene e in male.
Come se del corpo, e quindi del cervello e poi della mente, si potesse fare una dicotomia positivista e meccanica.

Il consenso si va a legare alla questione identitaria, se non lo si riduce e non lo si semplifica al mero sì e no.
E questa riduzione diviene evidente quando per esempio ci si trova discutere del cambio di consenso in itinere.
ti ho detto sì all'inizio, ma poi dico no.
Non è mica così scontato, sai il cambio di consenso.

Eppure il consenso è contestuale ed eternamente presente.
Nei processi, è inevitabile finirne a parlare visto che la legge rappresenta la norma condivisa (e ci sarebbe da discutere) della regole fra individui e delle regole fra i legami fra individui.

Se un uomo e una donna iniziano un rapporto consensuale e durante il rapporto lei oppure lui cambiano e tolgono il consenso, è un bel casino trovare una norma che riesca regolamentare il passaggio.
Tanto che per anni e anche oggi, non si riesce a farlo.
Hai detto sì, poi non puoi più cambiare idea.

Fino a non molto tempo questo era molto evidente nel legame matrimoniale. Havete detto sì all'inizio.
Avete sottoscritto i doveri che vi legano.
Non ti puoi sottrarre al dovere che hai firmato.

SE non si riconosce all'individuo il PIENO POTERE DECISIONALE IN OGNI SINGOLO MOMENTO NON SOLO DEL SUO CORPO MA ANCHE DELL'OGGETTIVAZIONE DEL CORPO (e per questo ho sottolineato la differenza fra emozione e sentimento) oggettivazione che è presente nella sessualità come componente necessaria al passaggio all'atto, non si riconosce neppure la base per costruire i legami di solidarietà e mutualità.

Il rispetto della dignità anche durante un processo di oggettivazione.

Cosa che per esempio accade nei confronti delle prostitute.
Quanto ci è voluto per riconoscere la dignità di persona ad una persona che oggettiva il suo corpo per lavoro?

E in questo, mogli e prostitute si sono somigliate parecchio per parecchi secoli.

Entrambe con una parte di oggettivazione derivante da un contratto.
Entrambe con un'altra parte che discendeva dalla considerazione di sè e dal potere su di sè (compreso quello economico).
Entrambe legate a doppio filo dalla capacità del maschio di dare dignità all'una oggettivazione in un ruolo di una persona.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma non è corretto nemmeno affermare che esista "solo" una violenza di quel genere, anche se preponderante.
> Dunque se intendiamo parlare di violenza del sistema bisogna partire dal tutto, non solo da quello che ci fa comodo o su quello su cui riusciamo a fare delle teorie.


Ma chi ha detto che esiste solo la violenza degli uomini sulle donne?
Qui, dove parliamo di relazioni, verifichiamo la presenza della violenza delle donne sugli uomini. Vediamo violenza psicologica nelle relazioni dove capire chi è la vittima è chi il carnefice è complesso.
Ma sottoterra ci finiscono tante donne. 
Tanti uomini agiscono la violenza sulle donne nei posti di lavoro, agendo infimi ricatti sessuali, perché prevalentemente i posti di potere sono degli uomini e quelle sottoposte sono le donne.
Ribadisco che mettere a confronto non serve. Ma nemmeno negare la realtà serve.
In un post ho fatto un breve elenco delle molestie subite. E ognuna può fare elenchi.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Tu che sei un maschio sapresti trovare un motivo per cui, fatalità, il tipo ha optato per il culo invece che fare un "ciao ciao" con la manina?
> 
> Io da donna posso dirti che di buffetti, schiaffetti, pizzicotti sul culo ne ho collezionati diversi, ad esempio sul lavoro e prevalentemente sono state donne a sculacciarmi.
> Ma, ho reagito una sola volta.
> ...


Certo che intravedo la sua violenza nel tuo racconto!

Ma li c'è la relazione fra di voi, di colleghi di lavoro ,  preesistente e che poi continuerà, dopo la pacca

Era un gesto destinato "a te" donna e collega, in virtù di una relazione preesistente e in prospettiva di un relazione conseguente .

Non a "un culo" piegato al punto giusto. 
Ma a te.

È il contesto per me il discrimine, e in questo contesto quella pacca fa drizzare i capelli, e irrigidire i tuoi colleghi , e giustamente!

In questo contesto Di Empoli.. invece.... per me c'è una telecamera in diretta,  che la fa da padrone 
e un culo di.. boh.. Giovanna? Arianna? E chi lo sa

è un contesto totalmente diverso,  senza passato e senza futuro ..senza relazioni 

e con questo non voglio dire che non sia da punire , quel gesto. 

Ma è imparagonabile nei più profondi significati, all'episodio che hai raccontato

Un motivo per cui lo avrebbe fatto.. da maschio, chiedi..
..  io non ce l'ho,  davvero 

E infatti nella telefonata di cruciani , mi son molto ritrovato nel suo disorientamento a rispondere.. perché io come lui non saprei come spiegare

Potrei solo pensare che forse la vista  delle telecamere fa brutti scherzi al cervello .. e infatti c'è gente che ci ha lasciato le penne x il brivido di una acrobazia in diretta fb...


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ipazia, guarda che lo so benissimo come funzionavano le cose una volta (e anche adesso in certe parti del mondo). Io non sono mai sorpreso di constatare come la scimmia uomo abbia in se agiti di violenza e stupidità e mancanza di strumenti cognitivi.
> 
> Da un pezzo penso che le regole sociali e morali dei vari tipi di società derivino praticamente tutte dall’adattamento di queste alle condizioni ambientali e socio economiche.  Ad esempio l’omosessualità un tempo era considerata tabu anche perché metteva in discussione l'integrità della famiglia tradizionale e dei figli, che poi servivano ai campi e a farsi ammazzare per la patria.
> 
> ...


Proseguo.

Il consenso è il rovescio della medaglia della violenza. 

E se si vuol parlare di violenza allora è necessario e vincolante parlare di consenso. 

Violenza è esclusione. Consenso è partecipazione. 

Anche chi agisce violenza, esclude parti di sè per agire la violenza. come la vittima di violenza esclude parti di sè per attraversare la violenza. 

Nel consenso è data e imprescindibile la partecipazione di entrambi ognuno a se stesso e poi all'altro. 
E nel consenso è esplicitata la gestione del potere di quella particolare relazione. 

In questa prospettiva l'uso del corpo non è bene vs male, giusto vs sbagliato. 
in questa prospettiva la scelta è posta fra violenza - ossia il superamento di un limite in modo non condiviso - e la partecipazione - ossia il superamento di un limite in modo condiviso e co-costruito -.

E sulla partecipazione, si costruiscono parecchie cosucce. 

A partire dalla riappropriazione del conflitto, della contrattazione fra individui a cui è richiesta responsabilità di sè e dell'altro.

L'esempio che tu fai della donna che ha soffiato il posto a tua moglie...personalmente non condivido quel comportamento. 
Sai perchè non lo condivido ma non lo colloco nell'assenza del consenso?

Perchè entrambi hanno condiviso i loro obiettivi, ed entrambi hanno concordato un modo per soddisfarli. 
Posso dire che è una forma di competizione sleale. 

Ma posso includerla in un discorso di consenso solo se la lei di turno è una volpe e il tipo di turno un emerito coglione che mette a rischio il suo posto di lavoro per un pompino. 
Ma raramente quando avvengono questi scambi è così. Quando avvengono questi scambi entrambi hanno dato consenso e condiviso obiettivi. 

Altro discorso se una o uno decide di usare il proprio corpo per imbrogliare. 
Allora non c'è condivisione di scopi e obiettivi e il consenso cade. 
Per esempio nei casi di manipolazione in caso di violenza. 

E come donna, posso assicurarti che è facilissimo a volerlo fare mettere un maschio nella condizione di doversi guardare le spalle da mie manipolazioni. 

Proprio, fra l'altro, per la mancanza della cultura del consenso. 

In certi ambienti, dove si gioca in modo più intenzionale con lo scambio del potere e quindi dove il consenso è fondamentale visto che si può arrivare alla cessione completa, il consenso viene costantemente monitorato. 
Per tutta la durata della pratica piuttosto che della relazione. 
E costantemente rinnovato. 

Cosa che per esempio non accade nei matrimoni. 

Quanto al disabile che citi...dubito che non avesse mai dato segnali di confusione rispetto ai limiti e confini del corpo.
Semplicemente non gli si insegna quali sono e spesso e volentieri è "il povero disabile che non voleva toccarti le tette". 
Se uno non sa cosa sia il limite, se uno non sa dare valore al corpo anche quando quel corpo è un oggetto di esplorazione nella sua mente...ta dà.
E credimi...so esattamente quello che dico a riguardo.

Ma non glielo si spiega...perchè un disabile...eh no, *il sesso e la sessualità di un disabile* è uno dei più grandi tabù. In una società che si vuole inclusiva, manco il pensiero che anche i disabili hanno spinte sessuali e spesso e volentieri nessuna risposta per quegli stimoli. Eneppure spiegazioni a riguardo. Poi fanno il danno...e buongiorno al cazzo. 

Per esempio, esistono progetti veri e propri con le sex worker che si prestano a formarsi per questo.
Non in italia...sia mai. Qui il corpo non si svende così eh. NO! 
Il corpo è etico...solo quello di qualcuno però. 

Il benessere psicofisico e sessuale...è un diritto, o no?
Lo è solo per qualcuno.

E cito questa situazione perchè mi piace proprio un sacco discorrere sempre dalla propria prospettiva di chi ha comunque parecchio a disposizione...ma si dimentica puntualmente di chi non è in quella condizione. 

E cito i disabili, ma potrei citare la situazione nelle carceri, nelle comunità, nelle psichiatrie. 

Nel mio esempio, comunque, ai disabili che, anche in virtù della mancata risposta ad un bisogno che caratterizza pure loro, finiscono ad essere violentati da operatori, medici, infermieri.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> C'è un articolo simpatico riguardo la questione dell'attrazione di un uomo per un corpo maschile, legato al calcio
> 
> ...


Ok, grazie a te, ho capito quasi tutto. Il neretto non molto, forse perchè è sabato sera, forse perchè sti giorni ho avuto la febbre, molto probabilmente perchè non sono all'altezza.
Perlopiù parli di cose che condivido, note, nel mio accenno al''omosessualità non avevo intenzione di fare un trattato ma di inserirlo dentro una ottica sociale per descriverla base base nel passato. La faccenda del consenso in itinere mi è nota e so che è un problema non da poco.
Della sessualità dei disabili anche ho sentito parlare, c'era tempo fa anche un documentario in proposito di una operatrice sociale in Emilia che si era formata per questo, purtroppo in Ialia siamo ancora lontani. Nel caso specifico cosa dovevano fare i miei cognati? Denunciarlo? Così avrebbero inflitto un calvario alla sua famiglia e anche a lui? Mio nipote fortunatamente non era stato toccato, era stato solo "sollecitato" a spogliarsi poi la cosa era finita lì. La famiglia da quel momento lo aveva fatto sparire dalla circolazione. Forse ea come dici tu, forse non era stata la prima volta quella.

Però io rispetto a queste cose che condivido ne ho detta una sulla quale non ho ancora letto una mezza frase:
Ho detto che il rispetto e la dignità che ci sono dovuti e che si esplica attraverso il consenso ci obbligano -anche- a utilizzare, il nostro corpo in modo etico.
E adesso, io lo capisco benissimo che in una discussione incentrata sulla violenza e sui diritti all'autodeterminazione personale questo possa risultare superfluo.
Ma guarda che non è un aspetto secondario della faccenda.
Spero di essere riuscito a comunicare quello che intendo e cerco di fare un esempio per spiegarmi:
Io lo so che come persona, come maschio, ho commesso molti errori nella mia vita, ma troverei poco dignitoso per me, toccare il culo ad una sconosciuta per fare lo sbruffone. 
Dello specchiarmi dentro un contesto di potere e di sopraffazione non me ne frega niente, mi farei schifo da solo, mi farei schifo tanto quanto mi ha fatto schifo quella che ha fatto pompini al suo capo per gestire l'aziendina al posto di mia moglie. (E guarda che tu poi chiamarla slealtà finchè ti pare ma è sopraffazione bella e buona).
Per me fuori da questo contesto, la società come ho già detto, è solo una giungla dove si è disposti a fare qualsiasi cosa per denaro, per potere, per esibizione, per riconoscimento o per sailcazzo.
Mi sono spiegato meglio così?


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. non lo so Marjanna
> 
> Ma alla fine cosa c'è da dire? O da fare?
> 
> Se ci togli in culo che ha fatto partire 1000 sirene (aiutooo il culoooo) di episodi così nel mondo sportivo ne accadono a centinaia


Qui dentro non c'è violenza.
E neppure violenza sessuale.

Ci sono parecchi esempi di idiozia diversamente declinata.

Ma non violenza.

E non perchè non c'è culo o figa o cazzo.
Ma semplicemente perchè non ci sono limiti negati e quindi superati.

Non so...a me sembra la differenza che si spiega ai bambini fra lo scherzo e l'offesa (che è una forma soffusa di violenza, un primo gradino sulla scala della violenza).
Sai quella cosa per cui quando si scherza tutti partecipano insieme e poi ridono insieme, si ride con.
E l'offesa, quella cosa per cui tutti ridono e uno ci resta di merda.

Nel video che tu posti ci sono scherzi...idiozie e volgarità nell'esprimere entusiasmo, allegria, anche fastidio.

Nel video della reporter c'è come minimo l'evidenza che la reporter è capitata nel posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato di un tizio che aveva da vomitare la sua frustrazione e l'ha presa di mira come il bullo in una classe per vomitarle addosso e il resto della classe ha seguitato a urlare "cicciona di merda cicciona di merda". Solo che lei ha un bel culo e non si poteva dire cicciona di merda. Il rovescio è toccare il culo.

Peccato che il tipo non abbia considerato che il culo è una zona sensibile, nel senso che ha connotazioni sessuali.

Di solito non si dice "che bel culo" pensando che quella quando caga caga profumato e che la sua merda è la più bella del mondo, talmente bella che fa venir voglia di spalmarsela addosso. E neppure lo si tocca pensando di metter le mani nella merda.

Aggiungo: usare l'umiliazione dell'altro per acquisire potere (e si solito il potere ricercato in questo modo è un potere che si considera perso o discusso o di cui non si è certi) è uno dei primi passi sulla scala della violenza, sia sul lavoro sia in casa sia in gioco sia nelle classi di ragazzini.
Può essere un comportamento antecedente oppure no.
Ma è un comportamento che* non* sta percorrendo la scala del buonuomore e del divertiamoci insieme.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In un post ho fatto un breve elenco delle molestie subite. E ognuna può fare elenchi.


Io avevo 3 anni, lei ne aveva 5 mi portò dietro una porta si sollevò la maglietta e mi chiese di leccarle i capezzoli.
Vale come testimonianza?


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, grazie a te, ho capito quasi tutto. Il neretto non molto, forse perchè è sabato sera, forse perchè sti giorni ho avuto la febbre, molto probabilmente perchè non sono all'altezza.
> Perlopiù parli di cose che condivido, note, nel mio accenno al''omosessualità non avevo intenzione di fare un trattato ma di inserirlo dentro una ottica sociale per descriverla base base nel passato. La faccenda del consenso in itinere mi è nota e so che è un problema non da poco.
> Della sessualità dei disabili anche ho sentito parlare, c'era tempo fa anche un documentario in proposito di una operatrice sociale in Emilia che si era formata per questo, purtroppo in Ialia siamo ancora lontani. Nel caso specifico cosa dovevano fare i miei cognati? Denunciarlo? Così avrebbero inflitto un calvario alla sua famiglia e anche a lui? Mio nipote fortunatamente non era stato toccato, era stato solo "sollecitato" a spogliarsi poi la cosa era finita lì. La famiglia da quel momento lo aveva fatto sparire dalla circolazione. Forse ea come dici tu, forse non era stata la prima volta quella.
> 
> ...


Quella frase me la sono tenuta, scusami se non l'ho esplicitato. Anche per me è sabato sera e sono cotta ma ci tenevo a proseguire il discorso con te e non desideravo passasse troppo tempo.  

E vorrei tenerla lì fino a quando non sono abbastanza centrata per dirti quel che ne penso nel modo più chiaro possibile.
Cosa che non mi è semplicissima e che non considero superfluo.
Solo che va a toccare veramente una miriade di piani che non possono essere semplicemente esclusi. Taglierebbero parti importanti.
Hai ragione che non è per niente secondario.

Per il disabile...i comportamenti, di ognuno di noi compresi i disabili, non sono mai IL comportamento.
Non è possibile, slegare un comportamento da un altro.
Ogni comportamento ha antecedenti (spesso anticipatori a saper leggere) e conseguenti (spesso anticipatori di altri anticipatori, a saper leggere).
non me lo invento eh, sia chiaro.
sono robe rilevabili e misurabili.

Uno dei grossi problemi che si riscontrano con i comportamenti cosiddetti problema è proprio la rilevazione degli anticipatori.
Nelle disabilità è ancora più difficile perchè ci sono...come potrei dire...interferenze, anche cognitive di lettura da parte di chi legge.

Ho fatto altre volte l'esempio della lettura come disfunzionale del comportamento di un ragazzo che teneva sempre la mano davanti agli occhi (e quindi non riusciva a svolgere mansioni che impegnavano entrambe le mani) quando invece quel che era disfunzionale visto con i parametri esterni (a partire dalla semplice necessità di usare due mani) era invece molto funzionale per lui, che soffriva di ipervisione e che usava quella mano per restringere il campo visivo e quindi governare la confusione (autoregolando fra l'altro anche episodi di agito in frustrazione...e esser ipervisivo fa incazzare parecchio in un mondo fatto di immagini eh...saper regolare la visione implica anche la regolazione delle emozioni legate alla gestione degli stimoli visivi e all'impatto che questi hanno anche a livello emotivo.)

Tutta sta manfrina per dire che ho affermato che probabilmente ci saranno stati altri comportamenti, non per sottolineare come colpa la mancanza di una denuncia o di una cura, ma anzi l'intento è sottolineare la dignità di una diversità che si esprime, per sottolineare come quel che sembra improvviso e imprevisto, raramente lo è.
Spesso, nell'improvviso e nell'imprevisto, si nasconde la mancanza di cura. E non cura tolta scientemente.
Ma cura non data per impossibilità, per mancanza, per solitudine, immersi nel pieno desiderio di dare cura a tutto campo.....e le famiglie dei disabili sono più che sole. Sotto tutti i punti di vista.

Basti pensare a quanti ce ne sono e a quanti se ne vedano in giro. Giusto per pensare.

Quindi probabilmente forse hanno fatto bene a non denunciare...ma forse, se la famiglia ha risolto chiudendolo, una denuncia avrebbe spinto la famiglia a prender atto di un problema che in quel momento non era in grado di affrontare prima di tutto emotivamente.

Questa è una di quelle situazioni in cui giusto e sbagliato non sono così dicotomici e definiti.

La vergogna è uno dei sentimenti (non emozione) che compongono in maniera violenta queste famiglie. E lo dico con partecipazione. Perchè la solitudine in cui si trovano, l'assenza di sostegni concreti e di servizi, specialmente rivolti alle fasce della disabilità adolescenziale e adulta è spaventosa. E pure vergognosa per una società che si vuol definire integrante...ma vabbè....

E anche questo è violento. Tanto violento. Non pensi?

Le prospettive...non sono riassumibili in una sintesi.

Credo di capire @spleen quel che intendi.
Soprattutto comprendo quella sensazione in fondo al tuo post.

La slealtà apre la questione della competizione. Che è un altro grande capitolo se vogliamo parlare di sociale.

Ma la sopraffazione, è una conseguenza di un tipo di competizione sleale. che fonda fra l'altro la tipologia di slealtà che hai descritto proprio in un uso non educato al consenso e quindi alla partecipazione del corpo. Ma resta nella sfera della competizione per le risorse.
Ed è anche storia che si ripete.

Educare i maschi a non considerare il corpo di una donna come uno strumento di dimostrazione di potere (attraverso la sua oggettivazione), si compenetra con l'educare le donne a non manipolare l'oggettivazione che i maschi fanno del corpo delle donne.
Che di fondo questo secolarmente le donne hanno imparato a fare. Per difesa. Per attacco.

Che è la stessa cosa che fa una moglie quando distesa nel letto subisce il marito che la penetra.
Entrambi sono perdenti.
Entrambi sono convinti di aver aumentato il loro potere in quella relazione.

E l'unico bilanciamento a questo genere di azioni è l'amore. (enorme ot su "l'ho fatto per teee" e sul "se tu...allora io"). 
Arrivando alle trasformazioni estreme dell'amore.

Fondamentalmente stanno nutrendo violenza.
Fondamentalmente hanno ritirato il consenso ma non l'hanno dichiarato.

Ti sei spiegato benissimo.

Io penso che la giungla sia imprescindibile.
Proprio per il nostro dna.
E penso che solo guardano e vedendo ci sia una qualche possibilità.

Non di trasformarla nell'eden...su una cosa han ragione i cristiani, in terra il paradiso non c'è, l'han messo nel posto giusto e l'han fatto nel modo giusto, eliminando il corpo e immaginando un mondo di puro spirito assente delle pulsioni dell'ombra.

Io non penso di voler girare lo sguardo, invece.
So che sono quella bestia lì.
come dicevo, le scimmie mi stanno sui coglioni...ma con questo non nego il mio esserlo per buona parte del mio dna.

E in questo caso, il mio consenso o dissenso...riguarda solo ed esclusivamente la mia spiritualità. (ma il mio corpo...non lo posso eludere, tanto vale includerlo) 

EDIT: grazie...spero che la febbre stia passando ...

o forse no, non diresti nulla riguardo alle altezze altrimenti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Io avevo 3 anni, lei ne aveva 5 mi portò dietro una porta si sollevò la maglietta e mi chiese di leccarle i capezzoli.
> Vale come testimonianza?


No


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che intravedo la sua violenza nel tuo racconto!
> 
> Ma li c'è la relazione fra di voi, di colleghi di lavoro ,  preesistente e che poi continuerà, dopo la pacca
> 
> ...


Io credo che il tipo allo stadio non abbia visto altro che una persona su cui farsi una risata.
Un qualcuno da umiliare.
Questa è comunque violenza.
Lo ha fatto usando il registro sessuale e non facendo "maramao" dietro alle spalle.
Non ha calcolato minimamente i significati dietro il suo gesto e le conseguenze dello stesso. 
È spaesato e lo era anche prima...ma lui, ai miei occhi, non è la parte più interessante della vicenda.

Poi magari sì, ci sarà anche una sfumatura esibizionista. 
Ma in cosa si sarebbe esibito?
Quale trofeo avrebbe portato a casa?

PS: 
Eravamo lì da un mese, si condivideva solo la stanza.
Non esisteva alcuna relazione.
Io ero Giovanna, Arianna, Frescobalda e il tizio Marco, Luca, Matteo...boh. 
I colleghi, compagni di stanza.
Ma in effetti questo non l'ho specificato.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. non lo so Marjanna
> 
> Ma alla fine cosa c'è da dire? O da fare?
> 
> Se ci togli in culo che ha fatto partire 1000 sirene (aiutooo il culoooo) di episodi così nel mondo sportivo ne accadono a centinaia


Skorpio io non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
Ti ho descritto all'inizio, senza influenze perchè non ne sapevo niente (ho anche aperto solo in seguito quel canale You Tube), cosa ho visto in quel video.
Poi ho letto dei commenti dove si va a parlare della legge sulla violenza sessuale, ma poi se si approfondisce il tema, a quanto pare no, non si voleva discutere di legge. Mi pare che si voglia portare il tutto a dibattito da mercato.
Si chiede a chiunque voglia rendersi partecipe di fare una valutazione morale dell'azione che vediamo nel video, ma che debba necessariamente oscillare tra violenza sessuale grave o goliardata.

Mi è venuta in mente una cosa (te pensa che l'avevo pure dimenticata, nessun trauma precisiamo, mi è tornata in mente ora): al liceo c'era un prof che aveva il vizietto di chiamarci a turno vicino la cattedra per darci spiegazioni, iniziava mettendoti una mano intorno alla vita, e praticamente ti inchiodava, perchè non potevi andartene, ti parlava, dava spiegazioni e intanto se ne viaggiava con la mano. Non è che arrivava proprio a toccarti il seno o dare una manata sulla chiappa, anche perchè poi leggermente ci spostavamo, tentando di divincolarci. Lo faceva con tutte, 16, 17 anni... Nessuna ha mai detto niente ai propri genitori. Al massimo tra noi dicevamo che faceva la piovra. Quando toccava che ti chiamava alla cattedra, ti toccava Skorpio.
Non vorrei dire una cavolata, ma lasciando da parte che eravamo minori, probabilmente in tempi passati sarebbe rientrato come atto di libidine violenta. Ora io dovrei dirti, che dal momento che non ritengo questo mi abbia portato danno, dovrei non essere favorevole al riconoscerlo neppure come atto di libidine violenta. Mica mi ha pestato? Insomma il classico prof maniaco, chi non ne ha mai avuto uno? Ti potrei pure dire che quello alla fine pur tastando spiegava, a differenza di altri che davvero non insegnavano niente.
Eppure credo che le mie parole, a fronte del mio racconto, non diano così tanta rassicurazione, specialmente per chi leggendo pensa che ha una figlia al liceo, o che lo inizierà a breve.

Penso che sarei una cretina ad esprimere un parere su un video in una chiacchera da mercato, ma chiacchera che ha il potere dei media, che potesse poi avere anche solo la frazione di un briciola nella rilevanza di una legge (anche se mi si dice "no no ma non parliamo della legge"). 
Siamo noi che stabiliamo cosa è normale, cosa è norma. Quella che viviamo ora è diversa dagli anni in cui siamo nati, cambierà ancora. Questo è inevitabile. Ma ciò che diciamo ha rilevanza, magari minima, ma ce l'ha.


----------



## feather (5 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> E il mio "potere"?


Il tuo potere lo intravedo eccome. Te lo ha dato lui. Tu avresti potuto distruggergli la famiglia, la reputazione e fargli anche perdere il lavoro se ti impuntavi. Se non è potere questo..


----------



## feather (5 Dicembre 2021)

Ed ecco la violenza istituzionale


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Non è un caso: è conseguenza _inevitabile_ della legge. Cito dalla pagina di wikipedia di "Molestie sessuali":
> 
> _Oggi in Italia la fattispecie di molestie sessuali si configura nel quadro della contravvenzione di "molestie" punita dall'art. 660 c.p..
> 
> ...


Ma sei poi così tanto sicuro che una ulteriore _tipizzazione _del reato, con una sua rubricazione a parte (li si potrebbe rinominare "stupro & co" da una parte e "violenza sessuale non sfociata in rapporti" dall'altra parte.... definizioni maccheroniche, eh, giusto per fare intendere il concetto, che il legislatore sarebbe certamente più bravo nel tradurre tutto ciò in terminologia) porterebbe a conseguenze meno "inevitabili"?

Secondo me, sarebbe l'esatto contrario. Anche a rubricare uno specifico reato sotto la voce "palpeggiamenti". Che da un certo punto di vista sarebbe anche auspicabile, perché vorrebbe dire che non sarebbe nemmeno più in discussione, per la società, il fatto che il palpeggiamento, ove viola il consenso, E' REATO. Ora ancora il tutto viaggia sotto "macrocategorie": e te  figurati, se è stato persino possibile a una Cassazione (non al Tribunello di Canicattì, per intenderci  ) affermare che i jeans sono ostativi allo stupro (con una individuazione e delimitazione del consenso che non ha nemmeno tenuto in conto dello stato psicologico della vittima nel momento in cui si trova davanti un energumeno senza poter sapere fin dove questo si spingerà.... cosa che trovo bestiale, non la saprei definire altrimenti), immagina cosa possa spesso essere per i Giudici un palpeggiamento, in cui la vittima si trovi a dover DIMOSTRARE  che lo stesso è avvenuto senza che ella vi abbia dato minimamente corso. Il tutto nel contesto e sotto il cappello di un reato che concede le più svariate attenuanti, e che vede la fattispecie del palpeggiamento a cavallo tra un delitto e una mera contravvenzione (propendendo per il primo).

Una rubricazione "a latere" sarebbe sicuramente prematura, nel nostro sistema, secondo me. Tuttavia concordo con te sul fatto che sarebbe auspicabile sotto molti punti di vista, non foss'altro per suggellare un riconoscimento anche formale, e non meramente giurisprudenziale, della fattispecie delittuosa. Chè altrimenti, metti che domani "passa" una Cazzazione (il termine è voluto  ) che enuclea un principio "geniale" come quello che si è espresso a proposito di un paio di jeans, et voilà che il rischio che non sia nemmeno più un delitto (ma una mera contravvenzione) è bello e che concreto. Proprio a dirla tutta . Perché la  situazione attuale oggi è proprio quella di una fattispecie sul filo del rasoio tra la violenza (che ha una pena detentiva edittale) e una contravvenzione (dove la pena è esclusivamente pecuniaria), e il "passaggio" tra l'una e l'altra fattispecie per così dire derubricata è ahimé ancora frutto di cosa ne pensa la Giurisprudenza, che come ben saprai oggi ha un orientamento, domani ne ha un altro, ed è in ogni caso (per quanto voce autoritaria) eludibile da chi si trova a giudicare anche in primo grado.

In questo contesto direi che sarebbe pertanto più che auspicabile l'intervento del legislatore atto a creare un reato più tipico e tipizzato: ma come ho già detto, il diritto non è una roba che si inventa di sana pianta. Risponde a precise mozioni sociali (escluso che vi sia un interesse preminente di tipo istituzionale, come potrebbe essere l'introduzione di qualche nuovo delitto contro il patrimonio dello Stato, ad esempio), e considerato il punto in cui siamo (divisi nel chiederci se sia reato/delitto o meno, col "ma sì, ma su, ma dai...."  ) direi che siamo ancora abbastanza lontani dal raggiungimento di questo scopo  .

Questo sotto un profilo sociale.
Nel pratico, la criticità preminente (oltre che nei costi) sta nella formazione della prova


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No


Alla visita di leva al distretto fui arrembato da un signore che dopo aver attaccato bottone mi chiese di andare con lui "in villa". Da ragazzetto beneducato rifiutai con cortesia nonostante le sue insistenze, invece di mandarlo a cagare. Questa vale?


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Alla visita di leva al distretto fui arrembato da un signore che dopo aver attaccato bottone mi chiese di andare con lui "in villa". Da ragazzetto beneducato rifiutai con cortesia nonostante le sue insistenze, invece di mandarlo a cagare. Questa vale?


Forse più come _molestia _sessuale. Un pò come quando io da ragazzina, ancora minorenne, fui fermata da uno che con molta eloquenza, dopo avermi spiegato quanto fosse stanco per la giornata di lavoro, mi propose, insistendo, di andare a casa sua per "alleviarlo" un pò 
Potrei raccontare pure io di vari palpeggiamenti, a cui non ho dato corso, vuoi per motivi logistici (vallo per esempio a denunciare, un locale maldiviano che palpeggia le tette), vuoi per mancanza di prova. Ma questo fin da ragazzina (ora che sono brutta e cattiva basta uno sguardo in tralice che si spaventano).

L'elenco che hai riportato tu, come ti hanno già fatto notare, sta ad indicare l'ovvio: cioé che non solo il fatto che le donne siano numericamente più bersagliate esclude che anche gli uomini lo possano essere, ma soprattutto quello che PUO' ESSERE il rovescio della medaglia. Si dà il caso che però, sempre statisticamente, siamo in un sistema che esclude il reato ogni qual volta il fatto non risulti provato (anche nel suo elemento soggettivo, che discende "a catena" dalla sussistenza di un fatto", nel senso che occorre la prova del fatto *rispetto alla quale onerata è la parte lesa *prima di poter anche solo esaminare l'elemento soggettivo). Ebbene: sono sicura che tra quelle sentenze diverse saranno di assoluzione "perché il fatto non sussiste", ovvero non è stato adeguatamente provato. Ribalto la questione: quante non denunce ci sono per mancanza di prova? Qualcuno ne avrà il conto? Mah 

Un ultimo appunto su ciò che dici tu: muovi dal fatto che siamo in una società dove a contare è l'immagine.
Benissimo, allora: torniamo pure indietro a una società "più di sostanza" , e non occorre andare nemmeno troppissimo indietro nel tempo per tornare a un mondo - italiano - in cui le donne neppure votavano. E guardiamo che rilievo aveva, lo stupro, in una società in cui l'immagine della donna non era ancora stata assoggettata a un'esplicita (e consensuale) mercificazione. Io - tutto sommato - direi meglio oggi, che se ne parla, e soprattutto se ne inizia a parlare DUBITANDO che la donna sia un oggetto.

Al tizio qua è semplicemente andata di sfiga: perché esistono le prove di un reato


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Educare i maschi a non considerare il corpo di una donna come uno strumento di dimostrazione di potere (attraverso la sua oggettivazione), si compenetra con l'educare le donne a non manipolare l'oggettivazione che i maschi fanno del corpo delle donne.
> Che di fondo questo secolarmente le donne hanno imparato a fare. Per difesa. Per attacco.*
> 
> Io penso che la giungla sia imprescindibile.
> ...


Ecco, ti ringrazio perchè la frase che ho evidenziato in rosso è una delle cose più importanti che ho letto in questo 3d, sei riuscita a dire in 3 righe quello che io non sono riuscito a esprimere, a causa dei miei limiti, in molti post e sintetizza perfettamente quello che penso.
Con questa evidenza, io intendenvo il superamento, anzi il completamento di come era stata impostata la discussione finora, il superamento della semplice equivalenza vittima- carnefice.
Grazie ancora, grazie di avermi capito.

Nota sui cristiani: I cristiani pensano che la resurrezione comprenda la resurrezione della carne, cioè anche del proprio corpo. Con un caro amico ci eravamo prefissi di visitare i posti dove ci fossero dei grandi dipinti sul giudizio universale e ne abbiamo visitati diversi.
La Cappella Sistina di Michelangelo, quello nella chiesa della Madonna dell' Orto a Venezia di Tintoretto, quello nel duomo di Orvieto di Luca signorelli, che forse è quello che mi ha colpito di più, dove si vedono i morti uscire dalla terra e riprendere forma per venire assisi alla gloria dei cieli o puniti dai diavoli per la loro abiezione.
Io credo di essere una persona agnostica, profondamente agnostica, quello che penso confusamente della mia vita si confonde spesso con una sorta di panteismo dentro il quale mi sento immerso e dentro cui sguazzo, come un pesce nel suo elemento naturale e dentro il quale la natura, appunto ha un ruolo centrale. Se un tempo ero portato a distogliere lo sguardo dai passi di violenza del mondo, adesso, con gli anni non lo faccio più. Ho accettato da sempre che la vita sia un purgatorio, con sprazzi che tendono verso il paradiso e altri che tendono verso l'inferno.
Quello che ho constatato negli anni è che molti si applicano con impegno per rendere la loro vita e quella degli altri un inferno, e lo fanno già qui, su questa terra.
Spleen fine della modalità divina commedia.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Forse più come _molestia _sessuale. Un pò come quando io da ragazzina, ancora minorenne, fui fermata da uno che con molta eloquenza, dopo avermi spiegato quanto fosse stanco per la giornata di lavoro, mi propose, insistendo, di andare a casa sua per "alleviarlo" un pò
> Potrei raccontare pure io di vari palpeggiamenti, a cui non ho dato corso, vuoi per motivi logistici (vallo per esempio a denunciare, un locale maldiviano che palpeggia le tette), vuoi per mancanza di prova. Ma questo fin da ragazzina (ora che sono brutta e cattiva basta uno sguardo in tralice che si spaventano).
> 
> L'elenco che hai riportato tu, come ti hanno già fatto notare, sta ad indicare l'ovvio: cioé che non solo il fatto che le donne siano numericamente più bersagliate esclude che anche gli uomini lo possano essere, ma soprattutto quello che PUO' ESSERE il rovescio della medaglia. Si dà il caso che però, sempre statisticamente, siamo in un sistema che esclude il reato ogni qual volta il fatto non risulti provato (anche nel suo elemento soggettivo, che discende "a catena" dalla sussistenza di un fatto", nel senso che occorre la prova del fatto *rispetto alla quale onerata è la parte lesa *prima di poter anche solo esaminare l'elemento soggettivo). Ebbene: sono sicura che tra quelle sentenze diverse saranno di assoluzione "perché il fatto non sussiste", ovvero non è stato adeguatamente provato. Ribalto la questione: quante non denunce ci sono per mancanza di prova? Qualcuno ne avrà il conto? Mah
> ...


Leggiti per favore la mia ultima risposta ad Ipazia, quello che ho evidenziato in rosso. Con questo io intendevo il superamento di questo discorso che state facendo da mille post senza capire dove volevo arrivare.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Leggiti per favore la mia ultima risposta ad Ipazia, quello che ho evidenziato in rosso. Con questo io intendevo il superamento di questo discorso che state facendo da mille post senza capire dove volevo arrivare.


Tu hai sostenuto un'etica di genere confinata entro paletti ben precisi (i tuoi, da maschio, che sostanzialmente dice è vero che non devo abusare del culo, ma è anche pur vero che siamo in una società che, quel culo, me lo fa annusare e poi me lo toglie in maniera ipocrita). Cosa nasce prima? L'uovo o la gallina? Perché poi, nel concreto dei fatti, contesti che una scimmia venga colpita per insegnare alle altre. Ma io mi chiedo: da dove deriva il cambio di una mentalità, in una società? Dal dire semplicemente "eh, non *si dovrebbe *fare", oppure in un "non si fa", come ha detto la giornalista? 

Così mi sei arrivato: come a dire "prima cambiamo la società, e poi parliamo di un problema che a quel punto non esisterebbe". Mentre invece il problema è qui e ora, ben esistente. E non si è creato per colpa della società odierna. Sulla differenza che intercorre tra mercificazione e oggettivazione abbiamo già parlato. Un tempo, in cui le donne erano più "etiche" (un culo esposto? Orrore, chiaro che se la cerchi anche un pò  ) queste cose erano taciute, e viste come la più assoluta normalità. Non esistevano, semplicemente perché non se ne parlava. Non era di interesse, alias fregava un cazzo a nessuno che aveva in mano il potere di cambiarle. Oggi? Oggi frega pur sempre pochetto, ma qualcosa si sta muovendo. E perché qualcosa si muova, caro mio, è necessario che si muova dal basso. Dai casi che fanno parlare. Dal biasimo che la società attribuisce a un fatto. Altrimenti il sistema, ivi compreso il diritto, mica si schioda.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu hai sostenuto un'etica di genere confinata entro paletti ben precisi (i tuoi, da maschio, che sostanzialmente dice è vero che non devo abusare del culo, ma è anche pur vero che siamo in una società che, quel culo, me lo fa annusare e poi me lo toglie in maniera ipocrita). Cosa nasce prima? L'uovo o la gallina? Perché poi, nel concreto dei fatti, contesti che una scimmia venga colpita per insegnare alle altre. Ma io mi chiedo: da dove deriva il cambio di una mentalità, in una società? Dal dire semplicemente "eh, non *si dovrebbe *fare", oppure in un "non si fa", come ha detto la giornalista?
> 
> Così mi sei arrivato: come a dire "prima cambiamo la società, e poi parliamo di un problema che a quel punto non esisterebbe". Mentre invece il problema è qui e ora, ben esistente. E non si è creato per colpa della società odierna. Sulla differenza che intercorre tra mercificazione e oggettivazione abbiamo già parlato. Un tempo, in cui le donne erano più "etiche" (un culo esposto? Orrore, chiaro che se la cerchi anche un pò  ) queste cose erano taciute, e viste come la più assoluta normalità. Non esistevano, semplicemente perché non se ne parlava. Non era di interesse, alias fregava un cazzo a nessuno che aveva in mano il potere di cambiarle. Oggi? Oggi frega pur sempre pochetto, ma qualcosa si sta muovendo. E perché qualcosa si muova, caro mio, è necessario che si muova dal basso. Dai casi che fanno parlare. Dal biasimo che la società attribuisce a un fatto. Altrimenti il sistema, ivi compreso il diritto, mica si schioda.


Bene tu allora continua pure a parlarne e sii pure fiduciosa che le cose così cambieranno (cosa che io non ho mai criticato del resto) poi vediamo.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Bene tu allora continua pure a parlarne e sii pure fiduciosa che le cose così cambieranno (cosa che io non ho mai criticato del resto) poi vediamo.


Nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma , per dirla pensando a quanto hai detto a proposito della religione e del tuo "panteismo agnostico" 
E' che a volte non si capisce che la religione, come l'arte, come tutto ciò che esiste a questo mondo, siano praticamente VECCHI come esso. Cambiano i linguaggi, cambiano le interpretazioni, cambia il modo di arrivare a far comprendere certe cose. La religione (che è un percorso "guidato") risolve talvolta con l'accettazione di un mistero, che fondamentalmente spiega il perché siamo immortali malgrado i limiti del corpo. E nel farlo prevede (guarda che parallelo) un insieme di "sanzioni" (se non ti comporterai bene, andrai all'inferno). Inutile che ti dica quanto vi sia in tutto questo, la primitiva esigenza umana di tenere sotto controllo il comportamento, qui e ora 
La materialità del corpo che risorge nella sua carne (spero di non dire un'eresia) è, a seconda dei casi, premio e punizione 
Quel che ti posso dire io, nella mia personale religione, è che sicuramente una visione "più dall'alto" di tutto l'umano travaglio, le incazzature, certi incaponimenti su banalità relazionali eccetera, è un nulla, rispetto al significato globale della vita. Ma è una cosa che è difficile percepire, se non dopo . Diversamente sai quanti si farebbero delle crasse risate, davanti a problemi che, come dici tu, sovente ci si crea 
Se hai la fortuna di avere questa consapevolezza, ciò che si svolge qui assume un altro significato.
Fine anche della parentesi Foglia spirituale 

Tornando a monte, la nostra stessa Costituzione ci parla di un progresso che non è solo materiale, ma anche _spirituale._
Che è un pò l'equivalente di ciò che, tradotto in termini cristiani, è "la prova" cui siamo chiamati QUI.
Personalmente confido anche in quello


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Skorpio io non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
> Ti ho descritto all'inizio, senza influenze perchè non ne sapevo niente (ho anche aperto solo in seguito quel canale You Tube), cosa ho visto in quel video.
> Poi ho letto dei commenti dove si va a parlare della legge sulla violenza sessuale, ma poi se si approfondisce il tema, a quanto pare no, non si voleva discutere di legge. Mi pare che si voglia portare il tutto a dibattito da mercato.
> Si chiede a chiunque voglia rendersi partecipe di fare una valutazione morale dell'azione che vediamo nel video, ma che debba necessariamente oscillare tra violenza sessuale grave o goliardata.
> ...


In realtà non mi sono mai mosso dal mio post di apertura

E continuo a chiedermi perché questa società frustrata si scaglia contro lo scemo del villaggio che ha fatto quel che ha fatto, e NON si muove contro quello che ha preso 15 denuncie di abusi e alla fine ha pure avuto il fogliettino di divieto di avvicinamento

Con cui  ci si pulirà il culo.

Sono sempre fermo lì.

E mi piacerebbe che le jene, o cruciani andassero anche da quello.
Lo inseguissero per strada, gli telefonassero in diretta radio, gli togliessero il fiato

E sui social post di auguri di morte e di disprezzo.

Ma quello continuerà nell'ombra.. ancor più con questi episodi di Empoli

La nostra società non vuol guardare quella violenza

ma vuole  lo scemo del villaggio,  innocuo quanto coglione.. e abbiamo trovato la .vacca malata su cui scagliarsi .

Io sono sempre fermo lì.

E ho anche capito che ci resterò


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In realtà non mi sono mai mosso dal mio post di apertura
> 
> E continuo a chiedermi perché questa società frustrata si scaglia contro lo scemo del villaggio che ha fatto quel che ha fatto, e NON si muove contro quello che ha preso 15 denuncie di abusi e alla fine ha pure avuto il fogliettino di divieto di avvicinamento
> 
> ...


Questo perché, almeno a mio parere, lo scemo del villaggio inizia ad essere visto non come il simpatico guascone che ha fatto "la goliardata". La trovo abbastanza una novità 
In una al provvedimento disciplinare di sospensione del capo di lei. Altro baluardo che questa vicenda ha un pò sfondato, o comunque messo in discussione. La domanda è: sono coglionate, o sono indice di una società che sta cambiando la percezione di cose vecchie come il mondo? Se ciò che è, in una scala, meno eclatante, viene messo alla ribalta, sarà un caso mediatico isolato, o una cassa di risonanza verso un cambiamento più profondo? E' chiaro che se un palpeggiamento viene PUNITO, poi sarà difficilotto parlare di mancanza di stupro se si indossano i jeans, chiaro? 
Sarà più difficile circoscrivere il consenso alla materia (ergo: non ti sei difesa abbastanza). Se un palpeggiamento assume rilievo (poiché non consentito), assumerà maggior rilievo, di riflesso, il consenso come qualcosa che va oltre al non opporsi abbastanza rispetto allo slacciare un paio di jeans. Aiuta, in altri termini, la sensibilità verso un dato argomento. E molto spesso questa sensibilità la si crea a partire "dal basso". Inutile dire che l'impatto mediatico, il fatto che questa notizia sia circolata velocemente, le circostanze, abbiano favorito l'insorgere di determinate reazioni. Anche perché il fatto che un paio di jeans siano ostativi allo stupro colpisce già una discreta fetta della società a rilevare una certa non rispondenza tra il sentito e il fatto, mentre qui - come vedi - il terreno è per molti aspetti ancora "nuovo" 

Non è necessario bazzicare il diritto per accorgersene. E' un meccanismo che certamente può operare nel tessuto sociale in maniera del tutto inconsapevole. E un bel dì, senza quasi accorgertene, ti svegli pensando che la sciaffata sul culo non è (sempre) un gesto sul filo dello scherzoso, magari esagerato, prepotente, ma nulla più, da punirsi con un ceffone se riesci a darlo, ma un qualcosa che se fatto e adeguatamente provato ti fa andare nei casini. Cosa che fino a un pò di tempo fa era vista come lo scherzo in cui uno solo non ride tanto, ma proprio ad essere sensibili. Altrimenti, fonte di una risata. Ebbene, mediaticamente si sta dicendo che - forse - non c'è da riderci sopra più


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Alla visita di leva al distretto fui arrembato da un signore che dopo aver attaccato bottone mi chiese di andare con lui "in villa". Da ragazzetto beneducato rifiutai con cortesia nonostante le sue insistenze, invece di mandarlo a cagare. Questa vale?


A parte che era un uomo (e questo non alimenta il piatto delle bilancia) ma ti pare che da donna potrei mai considerare gli inviti di uomini non graditi? Qui c’era un utente, molto noto, che inviava fotografie del suo pene in erezione. Le riceventi (tra cui io non c’ero, perché fortunatamente odiata) l’hanno presa con una risata. 
Ho idea che proprio tu non abbia idea. Mogli e figlie non comunicano nemmeno al marito e partner le molestie.


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che era un uomo (e questo non alimenta il piatto delle bilancia) ma ti pare che da donna potrei mai considerare gli inviti di uomini non graditi? Qui c’era un utente, molto noto, che inviava fotografie del suo pene in erezione. Le riceventi (tra cui io non c’ero, perché fortunatamente odiata) l’hanno presa con una risata.
> Ho idea che proprio tu non abbia idea. *Mogli e figlie non comunicano nemmeno al marito e partner le molestie.*


Triste verità.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *A parte che era un uomo* (e questo non alimenta il piatto delle bilancia) ma ti pare che da donna potrei mai considerare gli inviti di uomini non graditi? Qui c’era un utente, molto noto, che inviava fotografie del suo pene in erezione. Le riceventi (tra cui io non c’ero, perché fortunatamente odiata) l’hanno presa con una risata.
> Ho idea che proprio tu non abbia idea. Mogli e figlie non comunicano nemmeno al marito e partner le molestie.


Cio nondimeno rende me una vittima.
La violenza intragenere comunque esiste F verso M poco, M verso F molto di più, ok. Ma esiste e non si può partire dal fatto di negarla per comprendere il problema. Secondariamente questa è -una- delle forme della violenza dentro la società, non certo l'unica. Pensate di risolvere il problema con codici e codicilli?
Auguri.
Se non si rimette in discussione il sistema complessivo educativo col cavolo che controllate il comportamento delle scimmie.
Comunque se volete asseragliarvi nel luogo comune non c'è problema. Riflettete però attentamente sul fatto che i maschi violenti sono stati spesso educati da donne.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Forse più come _molestia _sessuale. Un pò come quando io da ragazzina, ancora minorenne, fui fermata da uno che con molta eloquenza, dopo avermi spiegato quanto fosse stanco per la giornata di lavoro, mi propose, insistendo, di andare a casa sua per "alleviarlo" un pò
> Potrei raccontare pure io di vari palpeggiamenti, a cui non ho dato corso, vuoi per motivi logistici (vallo per esempio a denunciare, un locale maldiviano che palpeggia le tette), vuoi per mancanza di prova. Ma questo fin da ragazzina (ora che sono brutta e cattiva basta uno sguardo in tralice che si spaventano).
> 
> L'elenco che hai riportato tu, come ti hanno già fatto notare, sta ad indicare l'ovvio: cioé che non solo il fatto che le donne siano numericamente più bersagliate esclude che anche gli uomini lo possano essere, ma soprattutto quello che PUO' ESSERE il rovescio della medaglia. Si dà il caso che però, sempre statisticamente, siamo in un sistema che esclude il reato ogni qual volta il fatto non risulti provato (anche nel suo elemento soggettivo, che discende "a catena" dalla sussistenza di un fatto", nel senso che occorre la prova del fatto *rispetto alla quale onerata è la parte lesa *prima di poter anche solo esaminare l'elemento soggettivo). Ebbene: sono sicura che tra quelle sentenze diverse saranno di assoluzione "perché il fatto non sussiste", ovvero non è stato adeguatamente provato. Ribalto la questione: quante non denunce ci sono per mancanza di prova? Qualcuno ne avrà il conto? Mah
> ...


Più che andargli di sfiga direi che è imparagonabile la pacca sul culo in quel contesto agli episodi che hai raccontato tu


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che andargli di sfiga direi che è imparagonabile la pacca sul culo in quel contesto agli episodi che hai raccontato tu


Eh, ma l'educazione inizia "dal piccolo".
Mi rivolgo anche a @spleen , che seguita a parlare di codici e di codicilli quasi fossero una roba strana, da cui pigliare le distanze, e non lo specchio di un qualcosa di percepito come degno di tutela da parte della società.

E rilancio con una domanda.

Voi come educhereste un figlio a non sentirsi nel diritto di tirare una pacca sul culo a una donna, così, tanto per fare qualcosa?
Dicendogli "guarda, amore mio, non si fa perché irrispettoso" e basta, lasciando poi il confronto di quanto può dire una madre con ciò che avviene nella società ("ma daiiii, è una goliardata!") oppure prendendo magari uno o più casi, e dimostrando che quello che la mamma ti dice è "vero", poiché altrettanto viene percepito dalla società?

E aggiungo una domanda a @spleen, ben consapevole di quella che potrà essere la risposta (la immagino, e non giudico, perché altrettanto ho fatto io, per altri motivi, con riguardo a ciò che ho subito): tua moglie, che hai detto essere stata prevaricata in campo lavorativo dall'ultima arrivata che chissà cosa avrà fatto al capo, ha per caso fatto causa? Immagino che avesse le prove dell'imminente quanto probabile affidamento dell'incarico, sfumato all'ultimo? Ha mosso contestazioni? Ha detto "non si fa?" oppure ha detto "non si dovrebbe fare?".
Tanto per capire e per capirci , se ha agito oppure se ha rinunciato: perché la giornalista, oltre ad essere figa e ad avere un bel culo, ha fatto sospendere il suo capo. Facilissimo che passerà come la rompicoglioni di turno, pure sul lavoro.
Ma come si fa ad insegnare a un figlio, ad educarlo al rispetto, se da ciò che gli posso dire da genitore non è possibile passare ad una verifica dei fatti sul campo? Personale, e della società. Peccato che mio figlio non abbia ancora l'età giusta per potergli parlare ora (certamente di rispetto, ma non ancora esplicitamente di violenza sessuale). Un domani, però, saranno casi come questi, e dei "non si fa" che andranno ad avvalorare quel che altrimenti sarebbe un "non si dovrebbe fare, però così fan tutti....ma tu non guardare e fai il più bravo". Spero bene che quando mio figlio sarà adolescente, queste cose avranno assunto, nella coscienza sociale, un significato un tantino diverso da una goliardata.

E se questo dovesse avvenire anche attraverso "codici e codicilli", oltre che di gente fortunata che ha i mezzi per denunciare, andrà benissimo anche così. Che altrimenti mi troverei a fargli una filosofia in cui - da quanto vedo - non crede nessuno.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma l'educazione inizia "dal piccolo".
> Mi rivolgo anche a @spleen , *che seguita a parlare di codici e di codicilli quasi fossero una roba strana, da cui pigliare le distanze, e non lo specchio di un qualcosa di percepito come degno di tutela da parte della società.
> 
> Voi come educhereste un figlio a non sentirsi nel diritto di tirare una pacca sul culo a una donna, così, tanto per fare qualcosa?
> ...


Codici e codicilli sono uno strumento. Punto. Se pensi che bastino accomodati pure. Per me no.
Mio figlio è riconosciuto da tutti come una persona estremamente rispettosa. (Merito sicuramente di sua madre).
Causa, già, causa.  Sei sulla luna Foglia.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Codici e codicilli sono uno strumento. Punto. Se pensi che bastino accomodati pure. Per me no.
> Mio figlio è riconosciuto da tutti come una persona estremamente rispettosa. (Merito sicuramente di sua madre).
> Causa, già, causa.  Sei sulla luna Foglia.


Che buffo: a me pare che sulla Luna ci sia TU, a dire che te e i tuoi figli son certamente migliori degli altri


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che buffo: a me pare che sulla Luna ci sia TU, a dire che te e i tuoi figli son certamente migliori degli altri


Infatti io non lo ho detto, ho detto che mio figlio è una persona rispettosa.
E adesso se permetti, se non la smetti di mettermi in bocca cose che non dico, mi girano anche i coglioni.
Cosa che hai fatto anche con altri, dentro questo 3d.
Se vuoi discutere con me cerca di rispettare quello che dico, senza attaccarmi su cose che non puoi sapere.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)

Meglio che me ne esco da questo 3d.
Auguri a tutti.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti io non lo ho detto, ho detto che mio figlio è una persona rispettosa.
> E adesso se permetti, se non la smetti di mettermi in bocca cose che non dico, mi girano anche i coglioni.
> Cosa che hai fatto anche con altri, dentro questo 3d.
> Se vuoi discutere con me cerca di rispettare quello che dico, senza attaccarmi su cose che non puoi sapere.


Io ho fatto delle domande. Non hai risposto. Non c'è problema 
Non è certo mia intenzione quella di offenderti.
Non mi è sfuggita nemmeno la sufficienza rispetto a chi parla di codici e codicilli, ma non per questo - sapendo bene che il mondo è bello perché vario - mi sono sentita in alcun modo offesa. Nemmeno per l'essere una sempliciotta un pò ignorante, che continua a non capire il problema.
Che ti devo dire? Ho dato un mio punto di vista, come tutti. Se non garba, spiacente se ti sei comunque sentito offeso, ma al di là di un confronto diretto e di repliche a quanto hai detto, non mi pare proprio di avere fatto.
Io incazzata non sono


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma l'educazione inizia "dal piccolo".
> Mi rivolgo anche a @spleen , che seguita a parlare di codici e di codicilli quasi fossero una roba strana, da cui pigliare le distanze, e non lo specchio di un qualcosa di percepito come degno di tutela da parte della società.
> 
> E rilancio con una domanda.
> ...


Sull’ educare concordo e lo faccio. Da qui a definire quest’uomo un molestatore ce ne passa per me


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Cio nondimeno rende me una vittima.
> La violenza intragenere comunque esiste F verso M poco, M verso F molto di più, ok. Ma esiste e non si può partire dal fatto di negarla per comprendere il problema. Secondariamente questa è -una- delle forme della violenza dentro la società, non certo l'unica. Pensate di risolvere il problema con codici e codicilli?
> Auguri.
> Se non si rimette in discussione il sistema complessivo educativo col cavolo che controllate il comportamento delle scimmie.
> Comunque se volete asseragliarvi nel luogo comune non c'è problema. Riflettete però attentamente sul fatto che i maschi violenti sono stati spesso educati da donne.


Perché cadi nel luogo comune della contrapposizione da cui sto cercando di uscire?


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sull’ educare concordo e lo faccio. Da qui a definire quest’uomo un molestatore ce ne passa per me


Non un molestatore, ma uno cha ha usato violenza. Nella pratica, credo che sia capitata più o meno a tutte la manata sul culo, o la palpata alle tette. Non le ho mai raccontate a nessuno. Concordo sul fatto che non sia una violenza equiparabile a uno stupro. Tuttavia, avendole sperimentate, personalmente credo anche che un segnale, da parte della società, per dire che "non si fa", ci voglia. E mi spiace - aggiungo - in quanto FACENTE PARTE della società, non aver dato un fattivo contributo in tal senso.
E come si fa a dire "non si fa", se non portando alla luce un caso, e abituando (ABITUANDO) non soltanto la società, ma anche di riflesso il sistema giustizia, a far MATERIALMENTE capire che certe cose non si fanno? Perché "i principi", la morale, l'etica, restano un affare esclusivamente individuale se poi nel concreto non le si fa scendere giù dall'iperuranio.
Poi benissimo: si può parlare di sensibilità. Tu lo depenalizzeresti, io invece sono favorevole a che se ne parli, ne parli la società, e sia un fatto che contribuisca a modificare la percezione di ciò che sino ad oggi è stato considerato deprecabile, ma accettabile. Questo è un discorso che capisco.
Non capisco, invece, il dare la colpa alla società, come fosse altro da noi, il pigliarne distanza e pensare che tutto si possa risolvere cambiandola dall'alto. Però nessuno tocchi il poveretto, finché la coscienza non sarà mutata.
A me pare l'immobilismo più puro. A prescindere da che questo secondo me qualche brutto momento se lo può ben passare, secondo te è esagerato, a un altro frega niente, eccetera eccetera. A me interessa di più la poveretta che mentre lavorava si è beccata la sciaffata sul culo. E di come il fatto che abbia denunciato possa cambiare un certo modo di pensare (certo: non dall'oggi al domani). Come, se, ed in che misura possa contribuire a un cambiamento. Di lui, delle sue sorti, ribadisco, interessa sicuramente meno,


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non un molestatore, ma uno cha ha usato violenza. Nella pratica, credo che sia capitata più o meno a tutte la manata sul culo, o la palpata alle tette. Non le ho mai raccontate a nessuno. Concordo sul fatto che non sia una violenza equiparabile a uno stupro. Tuttavia, avendole sperimentate, personalmente credo anche che un segnale, da parte della società, per dire che "non si fa", ci voglia. E mi spiace - aggiungo - in quanto FACENTE PARTE della società, non aver dato un fattivo contributo in tal senso.
> E come si fa a dire "non si fa", se non portando alla luce un caso, e abituando (ABITUANDO) non soltanto la società, ma anche di riflesso il sistema giustizia, a far MATERIALMENTE capire che certe cose non si fanno? Perché "i principi", la morale, l'etica, restano un affare esclusivamente individuale se poi nel concreto non le si fa scendere giù dall'iperuranio.
> Poi benissimo: si può parlare di sensibilità. Tu lo depenalizzeresti, io invece sono favorevole a che se ne parli, ne parli la società, e sia un fatto che contribuisca a modificare la percezione di ciò che sino ad oggi è stato considerato deprecabile, ma accettabile. Questo è un discorso che capisco.
> Non capisco, invece, il dare la colpa alla società, come fosse altro da noi, il pigliarne distanza e pensare che tutto si possa risolvere cambiandola dall'alto. Però nessuno tocchi il poveretto, finché la coscienza non sarà mutata.
> A me pare l'immobilismo più puro. A prescindere da che questo secondo me qualche brutto momento se lo può ben passare, secondo te è esagerato, a un altro frega niente, eccetera eccetera. A me interessa di più la poveretta che mentre lavorava si è beccata la sciaffata sul culo. E di come il fatto che abbia denunciato possa cambiare un certo modo di pensare (certo: non dall'oggi al domani). Come, se, ed in che misura possa contribuire a un cambiamento. Di lui, delle sue sorti, ribadisco, interessa sicuramente meno,


Scusa non riesco a definirla violenza. Per altro nel caso specifico è evidente che non è mai stata in pericolo ne ha avuto modo di avere paura


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma l'educazione inizia "dal piccolo".
> Mi rivolgo anche a @spleen , che seguita a parlare di codici e di codicilli quasi fossero una roba strana, da cui pigliare le distanze, e non lo specchio di un qualcosa di percepito come degno di tutela da parte della società.
> 
> E rilancio con una domanda.
> ...


I figli non danno la pacca se sono educati al rispetto in generale.
Neanche una carezza a un bambino si dà senza consenso.

Vorrei invece riportare l’attenzione sulle colleghe che mi hanno guardata come “una che si vanta” quando ho raccontato della pacca.
Credo che si rischi, come spesso accade, di attribuire ad altri il nostro sentire.
Se c’è chi vede nella pacca un segno di apprezzamento, sarà lontano inevitabilmente dal poterla definire violenza.
E altrove e anche qui si è parlato di “bel culo”.
Non ci rendiamo conto di quello che diciamo.
Ma vale anche per le migliaia di frasi ambigue e volgari che ho sentito nella mia vita.
Frasi che da ragazzina mi facevano sentire a disagio come una tontolina che non capiva le barzellette.
Ma sentisi dire, uscendo dal gelataio, “se lecchi si ingrossa “ è divertente? Ovviamente è solo un esempio dei più ...fini.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa non riesco a definirla violenza. Per altro nel caso specifico è evidente che non è mai stata in pericolo ne ha avuto modo di avere paura


Qui però la mancanza del consenso è data dal gesto improvviso e inaspettato, non dalla paura. E' la differenza che passa un pò tra chi ti costringe a farti entrare a casa tua tenendoti una pistola puntata, e chi semplicemente entra prima che tu riesca a richiudere la porta.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli non danno la pacca se sono educati al rispetto in generale.
> Neanche una carezza a un bambino si dà senza consenso.
> 
> Vorrei invece riportare l’attenzione sulle colleghe che mi hanno guardata come “una che si vanta” quando ho raccontato della pacca.
> ...


Io ti posso dire che, per me, molto dipende dal contesto.
Venendo da un contesto sportivo, dove quando si cade non si cade decisamente sul pulito , capitato di ricevere pacche sul culo con tanto di commento scherzoso da parte dell'istruttore mentre mi aiutava a ripulirmi alla bellemeglio. Era anche un amico (il quale a volte mi scriveva..... vabbé.... come stesse il culo, oppure "vedi oggi di portarlo qua" , o roba similare). Le ho sempre prese ridendo, perché eravamo in confidenza, non le ho mai minimamente sentite come umilianti, svilenti, disprezzanti, o quant'altro


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Cio nondimeno rende me una vittima.
> La violenza intragenere comunque esiste F verso M poco, M verso F molto di più, ok. Ma esiste e non si può partire dal fatto di negarla per comprendere il problema. Secondariamente questa è -una- delle forme della violenza dentro la società, non certo l'unica. Pensate di risolvere il problema con codici e codicilli?
> Auguri.
> Se non si rimette in discussione il sistema complessivo educativo col cavolo che controllate il comportamento delle scimmie.
> Comunque se volete asseragliarvi nel luogo comune non c'è problema. Riflettete però attentamente sul fatto che i maschi violenti sono stati spesso educati da donne.


Educati da donne, uomini e dal sistema sociale in cui viviamo.
Tutti.

Se la pacca passa per goliardia e imbecilità, darla al capo passa come furbizia e "sapersi muovere".
Assume il sapore di una rivalsa.
Questo annusa la scimmia. 
Questo agisce la scimmia.
Al di là di qualsiasi bel discorso di facciata.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ti posso dire che, per me, molto dipende dal contesto.
> Venendo da un contesto sportivo, dove quando si cade non si cade decisamente sul pulito , capitato di ricevere pacche sul culo con tanto di commento scherzoso da parte dell'istruttore mentre mi aiutava a ripulirmi alla bellemeglio. Era anche un amico (il quale a volte mi scriveva..... vabbé.... come stesse il culo, oppure "vedi oggi di portarlo qua" , o roba similare). Le ho sempre prese ridendo, perché eravamo in confidenza, non le ho mai minimamente sentite come umilianti, svilenti, disprezzanti, o quant'altro


Io ho evidenziato un’altra cosa.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho evidenziato un’altra cosa.


Sì, ho capito, o almeno credo. La battuta fatta da uno che passa e nemmeno ti conosce NON è divertente.

L'ultima volta che mi è capitato erano in due. Uno ha fatto la sparata (che peraltro ho rimosso, comunque sempre una roba su quel genere), l'altro vedendo la mia occhiata gli ha detto di star zitto che altrimenti se gli tiravo una tappata in testa si sarebbe fatto male. Ero già passata avanti con la bici. Ma in quei casi difficile andar oltre la maleducazione. Certo: comunque è pur sempre espressione degli stessi agiti.


----------



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> altrove e anche qui si è parlato di “bel culo”.
> Non ci rendiamo conto di quello che diciamo.


Infatti. 
Io non capisco come non ci si renda conto, in quanto femmine, di quanto sia autosvilente la prospettiva che lega violenza e molestie all'idea di attrazione o apprezzamento. Che poi è la stessa che porta a mercificare il proprio corpo per ottenere altro in cambio e contemporaneamente a sentirsi perenni potenziali vittime


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Qui però la mancanza del consenso è data dal gesto improvviso e inaspettato, non dalla paura. E' la differenza che passa un pò tra chi ti costringe a farti entrare a casa tua tenendoti una pistola puntata, e chi semplicemente entra prima che tu riesca a richiudere la porta.


Io ho solo  detto che non userei il termine violenza per episodi così 
Ripeto le violenze sono all’altre per me,  dedicherei il tempo a punire in modo corretto quelle e non facendo perdere tempo con episodi così 
Le rare volte che ho invitato un esibizionista o uno che si è strusciato non ho mai detto di aver subito molestie ma di aver incontrato un cretino 
Credo sia fondamentale anche il luogo e la situazione


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, ho capito, o almeno credo. La battuta fatta da uno che passa e nemmeno ti conosce NON è divertente.
> 
> L'ultima volta che mi è capitato erano in due. Uno ha fatto la sparata (che peraltro ho rimosso, comunque sempre una roba su quel genere), l'altro vedendo la mia occhiata gli ha detto di star zitto che altrimenti se gli tiravo una tappata in testa si sarebbe fatto male. Ero già passata avanti con la bici. Ma in quei casi difficile andar oltre la maleducazione. Certo: comunque è pur sempre espressione degli stessi agiti.


No.
Il punto è la diversa percezione da parte delle donne.
Non si tratta solo della ipocrisia e contraddizione delle soubrette e altre del mondo dello spettacolo che ci campano è molto bene con l’esibizione ela provocazione del corpo (e questo spiega i commenti che prevedono un futuro radioso in tv per la giornalista molestata) imitate da milioni di adolescenti.
Si tratta del fatto che ogni società costruisce delle ritualità e delle esperienze attraverso le quali maschi e femmine trovano conferme di essere gradevoli per l’altro sesso, che variano nel tempo, nello spazio e nelle classi sociali e negli ambienti frequentati.
Per cui può succedere che in una circostanza, quella della giornalista, troviamo la pacca inaccettabile, in un‘altra un segno di confidenza tra sportivi, l’hai raccontato tu, in un’altra essere considerato talmente un segno di apprezzamento, da guardare con compatimento la collega, considerata non gradevole, ma comunque in competizione sul piano della femminilità al punto di “rimetterla a posto” con uno sguardo di disgusto.
Spero adesso di essermi spiegata.
Finché ci sarà una donna che considera la pacca un apprezzamento, ci saranno uomini che si sentiranno con il poter di esprimere ed elargire il loro apprezzamento con gesti e parole. E le leggi serviranno esattamente come serve la normativa sulle tasse: pagherà chi non può sfuggire, i furbi vanno avanti.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho solo  detto che non userei il termine violenza per episodi così
> Ripeto le violenze sono all’altre per me,  dedicherei il tempo a punire in modo corretto quelle e non facendo perdere tempo con episodi così
> Le rare volte che ho invitato un esibizionista o uno che si è strusciato non ho mai detto di aver subito molestie ma di aver incontrato un cretino
> *Credo sia fondamentale anche il luogo e la situazione*


Ma il luogo e la situazione sono quelli che non consentono al cretino (non sempre, ma senz'altro spesso) di non andare oltre.
Non è casuale il fatto che molto spesso quelli che finiscono con una condanna per stupro, fossero già stati visti compiere gesti meno eclatanti. Ma - a prescindere che alcuni si fermano alla pacca (e non lo si può sapere finché non avviene qualcosa di più grave) ciò che secondo me è in discussione è proprio questo punto: è solo un cretino, o uno che ha già dato prova di non vedere quelli che sono i limiti altrui, considerandolo un oggetto a disposizione delle sue voglie? Avendone la possibilità (prove etc.) non è preferibile che la società condanni il suo gesto? Non con un ceffone se glielo si riesce a dare (violenza con violenza), ma mediante i rimedi che il sistema stesso fornisce. O bisogna necessariamente aspettare che avvenga uno stupro, per parlare di violenza?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Io non capisco come non ci si renda conto, in quanto femmine, di quanto sia autosvilente la prospettiva che lega violenza e molestie all'idea di attrazione o apprezzamento. Che poi è la stessa che porta a mercificare il proprio corpo per ottenere altro in cambio e contemporaneamente a sentirsi perenni potenziali vittime


Sei sintetica


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho solo  detto che non userei il termine violenza per episodi così
> Ripeto le violenze sono all’altre per me,  dedicherei il tempo a punire in modo corretto quelle e non facendo perdere tempo con episodi così
> Le rare volte che ho invitato un esibizionista o uno che si è strusciato non ho mai detto di aver subito molestie ma di aver incontrato un cretino
> Credo sia fondamentale anche il luogo e la situazione


Ma esiste una legislazione che definisce gli atti come violenti o no.
Poi ognuno di noi sceglie se presentare denuncia o no.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma il luogo e la situazione sono quelli che non consentono al cretino (non sempre, ma senz'altro spesso) di non andare oltre.
> Non è casuale il fatto che molto spesso quelli che finiscono con una condanna per stupro, fossero già stati visti compiere gesti meno eclatanti. Ma - a prescindere che alcuni si fermano alla pacca (e non lo si può sapere finché non avviene qualcosa di più grave) ciò che secondo me è in discussione è proprio questo punto: è solo un cretino, o uno che ha già dato prova di non vedere quelli che sono i limiti altrui, considerandolo un oggetto a disposizione delle sue voglie? Avendone la possibilità (prove etc.) non è preferibile che la società condanni il suo gesto? Non con un ceffone se glielo si riesce a dare (violenza con violenza), ma mediante i rimedi che il sistema stesso fornisce. O bisogna necessariamente aspettare che avvenga uno stupro, per parlare di violenza?


Ma non è stato condannato abbastanza? 
a parte che non penso che ogni pacca sul culo non abbia un seguito solo perché luogo o circostanza non lo permettono perché esistono anche i cretino che non sono stupratori o uomini violenti ma appunto semplicemente cretini


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma esiste una legislazione che definisce gli atti come violenti o no.
> Poi ognuno di noi sceglie se presentare denuncia o no.


Infatti era con quella che non concordo. Sul presentare denuncia per un fatto così a me non sarebbe nemmeno venuto in mente


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Il punto è la diversa percezione da parte delle donne.
> Non si tratta solo della ipocrisia e contraddizione delle soubrette e altre del mondo dello spettacolo che ci campano è molto bene con l’esibizione ela provocazione del corpo (e questo spiega i commenti che prevedono un futuro radioso in tv per la giornalista molestata) imitate da milioni di adolescenti.
> Si tratta del fatto che ogni società costruisce delle ritualità e delle esperienze attraverso le quali maschi e femmine trovano conferme di essere gradevoli per l’altro sesso, che variano nel tempo, nello spazio e nelle classi sociali e negli ambienti frequentati.
> ...


Non penso che sia esattamente così, però. Credo che nessuno percepisca l'omicidio o qualsiasi reato alla persona ben più grave della pacca come un evento gradevole e gratificante. Eppure gli omicidi esistono ugualmente, gli stupri pure, e via dicendo. Non penso che tutto dipenda da una autorizzazione implicita (che anche se fosse, sarebbe solo di ALCUNE donne).
Il mio istruttore, per tornare all'esempio, non è che fosse solito far così con allieve con cui non era nella confidenza di poterlo fare. Ma non solo. Non se ne andava certo in giro, fuori dal suo ruolo, a tirare pacche al culo perché, in un certo contesto e da talune persone, quel gesto gli era consentito. Le leggi sono la conferma, e la traduzione, di quel che è maggiormente diffuso nella società: utopistico anche solo pensare che possa arrivare a tradurre il pensiero unanime di tutti. E come tutto, soggiace a limiti, e ai pro e ai contro di questi limiti. I "furbi" sono quelli il cui agire rimane sfornito di una prova adeguata: verissimo. Però questo principio della prova tutela anche gli innocenti. E' chiaro che è difficile bilanciare tutto. E mi sono chiarissimi anche i limiti oggettivi della giustizia: se però abbiamo uno strumento, e mai nessuno lo usa, come fa quello strumento a tradursi in qualcosa da perfezionare, al limite, se possibile. Rimane solo uno strumento inutilizzato, e se rimane inutilizzato il sottostante principio a tutela del quale è posto perde almeno in parte il suo significato. Il diritto, e le sue elaborazioni/interpretazioni (che poi a volte portano anche a modificare una legge) non possono evolvere, e nemmeno affermarsi, se mai nessuno le usa. E' questo il maggior incentivo di quelli che tu chiami furbi. Non si potrebbe fare, ma alla fine nessuno denuncia. Magari invece, a denunciare, anche la strizza di poter essere visti da qualcuno può essere un efficace deterrente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è stato condannato abbastanza?
> a parte che non penso che ogni pacca sul culo non abbia un seguito solo perché luogo o circostanza non lo permettono perché esistono anche i cretino che non sono stupratori o uomini violenti ma appunto semplicemente cretini


Ma non che è la pacca debba essere necessariamente il punto di partenza per una escalation fino allo stupro.
La pacca è un contatto non richiesto. 
Definire chi la dà un cretino, non cambia l’atto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti era con quella che non concordo. Sul presentare denuncia per un fatto così a me non sarebbe nemmeno venuto in mente


La legge a volte è più avanti e a volte indietro rispetto al comune sentire o al sentire particolare.
Infatti per gli aspetti che non sono considerati vitali per la società, non vi è il procedimento di ufficio


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è stato condannato abbastanza?
> a parte che non penso che ogni pacca sul culo non abbia un seguito solo perché luogo o circostanza non lo permettono perché esistono anche i cretino che non sono stupratori o uomini violenti ma appunto semplicemente cretini


Ma condannato, perché?
La giornalista non lo ha schiaffeggiato, non lo ha insultato, ha soltanto sporto una querela.
L'impatto mediatico e i suoi riflessi NON sono cosa che riguarda la giustizia, e tanto meno in quel processo (se lui si sentirà tanto leso da qualche commento su fb, da poter a propria volta agire in maniera autonoma, lo farà). Ma la giustizia è una cosa. Le reazioni della società restano fuori dalla giustizia, e sono un effetto collaterale del SUO comportamento. Che poi, nei fatti, possa essere più punito da quelli che non dalla giustizia, è un discorso che comunque con la giustizia non ha nulla a che fare. Non è che il Tribunale, nel valutare se sia un reato o meno, e nel comminargli la pena, possa dire "ah no, poveretto, ti hanno già biasimato abbastanza....".
Che secondo me, di pancia e non da giurista, se gli commentano se la pacca al culo è compresa o meno nel prezzo, fan solo che bene. Per dirtela come la penso io (e che lo sopporti pure lui!).


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non penso che sia esattamente così, però. Credo che nessuno percepisca l'omicidio o qualsiasi reato alla persona ben più grave della pacca come un evento gradevole e gratificante. Eppure gli omicidi esistono ugualmente, gli stupri pure, e via dicendo. Non penso che tutto dipenda da una autorizzazione implicita (che anche se fosse, sarebbe solo di ALCUNE donne).
> Il mio istruttore, per tornare all'esempio, non è che fosse solito far così con allieve con cui non era nella confidenza di poterlo fare. Ma non solo. Non se ne andava certo in giro, fuori dal suo ruolo, a tirare pacche al culo perché, in un certo contesto e da talune persone, quel gesto gli era consentito. Le leggi sono la conferma, e la traduzione, di quel che è maggiormente diffuso nella società: utopistico anche solo pensare che possa arrivare a tradurre il pensiero unanime di tutti. E come tutto, soggiace a limiti, e ai pro e ai contro di questi limiti. I "furbi" sono quelli il cui agire rimane sfornito di una prova adeguata: verissimo. Però questo principio della prova tutela anche gli innocenti. E' chiaro che è difficile bilanciare tutto. E mi sono chiarissimi anche i limiti oggettivi della giustizia: se però abbiamo uno strumento, e mai nessuno lo usa, come fa quello strumento a tradursi in qualcosa da perfezionare, al limite, se possibile. Rimane solo uno strumento inutilizzato, e se rimane inutilizzato il sottostante principio a tutela del quale è posto perde almeno in parte il suo significato. Il diritto, e le sue elaborazioni/interpretazioni (che poi a volte portano anche a modificare una legge) non possono evolvere, e nemmeno affermarsi, se mai nessuno le usa. E' questo il maggior incentivo di quelli che tu chiami furbi. Non si potrebbe fare, ma alla fine nessuno denuncia. Magari invece, a denunciare, anche la strizza di poter essere visti da qualcuno può essere un efficace deterrente.


L’ho scritto anch’io prima di leggerti.
Infatti considero importante che per le molestie non vi sia il procedimento d’ufficio.
Ma io parlavo della percezione femminile che la pacca sia comunque gratificante perché chi la riceve, benché possa trovarla sgradevole, comunque la considera un apprezzamento, da ignorante o da plebeo, per un culo di cui è fiera. Per cui in altre circostanze non sarebbe sgradito, per il contesto amicale o per la gradevolezza del paccante. Intendo passa uno dà la pacca, ti volti e vedi che è quel tipo che ti piace, da Argentero al milanese, e ...ne sei lusingata.
Il tuo istruttore le pacche le dava anche ai ragazzi? Suppongo di no. Allora era un modo per avere un contatto “intimo” con gesti e parole che era un flirtare con te. Va benissimo se ti piace. Non sto contestando che possa piacere.
Anzi! Sto dicendo che se lusinga in un determinato contesto, perché mai un plebeo non dovrebbe compiere un atto di apprezzamento.

Ma che fatica!
Un tempo si partiva dal personale. Se non ci si rende conto che il personale mio, tuo, di Nocciola, di Martes e di tutte le intervenute ha una conseguenza sociale, si finisce per discutere di leggi e di denunce e di adeguatezza delle denunce. Capisco che l’hai studiato una vita. Ma stavo cercando di fare un discorso diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Sintetizzando.
La giornalista, come quasi tutte, si sarebbe limitata a un “Imbecille!” o a uno sberlone. Poiché l’imbecille ha dato la pacca in diretta, invece l’ha denunciato. La legge mette tutti gli atti, anche fugaci, nella legge contro la violenza sessuale. Quindi lui probabilmente ignorava la legge e adesso invece no.
A sto punto fatti loro.
Se ne parliamo è per parlare di noi.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho scritto anch’io prima di leggerti.
> Infatti considero importante che per le molestie non vi sia il procedimento d’ufficio.
> Ma io parlavo della percezione femminile che la pacca sia comunque gratificante perché chi la riceve, benché possa trovarla sgradevole, comunque la considera un apprezzamento, da ignorante o da plebeo, per un culo di cui è fiera. Per cui in altre circostanze non sarebbe sgradito, per il contesto amicale o per la gradevolezza del paccante. Intendo passa uno dà la pacca, ti volti e vedi che è quel tipo che ti piace, da Argentero al milanese, e ...ne sei lusingata.
> Il tuo istruttore le pacche le dava anche ai ragazzi? Suppongo di no. Allora era un modo per avere un contatto “intimo” con gesti e parole che era un flirtare con te. Va benissimo se ti piace. Non sto contestando che possa piacere.
> ...


Il mio istruttore aiutava pure i maschi a ripulirsi, poi è evidente che con le donne scappasse fuori più facilmente la battuta, ma era proprio una roba autenticamente "goliardica". Il milanese mi piace, il consenso sarebbe già accordato a prescindere!   Però non vale  : eccezion fatta per l'amante, che se lo può permettere, lui è uno, mica chiunque


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sintetizzando.
> La giornalista, come quasi tutte, si sarebbe limitata a un “Imbecille!” o a uno sberlone. Poiché l’imbecille ha dato la pacca in diretta, invece l’ha denunciato. La legge mette tutti gli atti, anche fugaci, nella legge contro la violenza sessuale. Quindi lui probabilmente ignorava la legge e adesso invece no.
> A sto punto fatti loro.
> Se ne parliamo è per parlare di noi.


Certo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non che è la pacca debba essere necessariamente il punto di partenza per una escalation fino allo stupro.
> La pacca è un contatto non richiesto.
> Definire chi la dà un cretino, non cambia l’atto


Sto contestando il termine violenza 
Che possa essere il punto di partenza lo diceva @Foglia


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il mio istruttore aiutava pure i maschi a ripulirsi, poi è evidente che con le donne scappasse fuori più facilmente la battuta, ma era proprio una roba autenticamente "goliardica". *Il milanese mi piace, il consenso sarebbe già accordato a prescindere!  *  Però non vale  : eccezion fatta per l'amante, che se lo può permettere, lui è uno, mica chiunque


Oh, gli cascasse per sbaglio quella mano...lo potresti accusare di piacergli.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma condannato, perché?
> La giornalista non lo ha schiaffeggiato, non lo ha insultato, ha soltanto sporto una querela.
> L'impatto mediatico e i suoi riflessi NON sono cosa che riguarda la giustizia, e tanto meno in quel processo (se lui si sentirà tanto leso da qualche commento su fb, da poter a propria volta agire in maniera autonoma, lo farà). Ma la giustizia è una cosa. Le reazioni della società restano fuori dalla giustizia, e sono un effetto collaterale del SUO comportamento. Che poi, nei fatti, possa essere più punito da quelli che non dalla giustizia, è un discorso che comunque con la giustizia non ha nulla a che fare. Non è che il Tribunale, nel valutare se sia un reato o meno, e nel comminargli la pena, possa dire "ah no, poveretto, ti hanno già biasimato abbastanza....".
> Che secondo me, di pancia e non da giurista, se gli commentano se la pacca al culo è compresa o meno nel prezzo, fan solo che bene. Per dirtela come la penso io (e che lo sopporti pure lui!).


Condannato dalla maggior parte della società 
Io credo che davvero si stia rovinando la vita di un uomo che ha commesso un errore e che appunto è un cretino. In parole povere credo davvero si stia esagerando


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Oh, gli cascasse per sbaglio quella mano...lo potresti accusare di piacergli.


Eh..... invece non lo posso sapere con certezza (perché non mi ha proprio in mente come esponente dell'altro sesso), ma credo (con scarsa possibilità di errore) che sia uno di quelli che dice sempre "permesso"


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Condannato dalla maggior parte della società
> Io credo che davvero si stia rovinando la vita di un uomo che ha commesso un errore e che appunto è un cretino. In parole povere credo davvero si stia esagerando


Quali sarebbero secondo te i fatti esagerati? Ho dato un occhio al profilo fb qualche giorno fa, poi non l'ho nemmeno più guardato. Io credo che quella che tu chiami esagerazione sia dovuta, da un lato, alla novità della cosa (se venti ora venissero ripresi, nessuno se li cacherebbe quasi più. Però non è che ho sentito roba poi così eclatante eh. Ci sta che se ti riprendono, salta fuori il tuo nome e cognome, sia un pò assediato dai giornalisti. Quanto ai commenti fb, tra una settimana non scriverà nemmeno più nessuno. Certamente resta un danno all'immagine, anche del ristorante: ma a parte che si attenuerà con il tempo, lì davvero, ha fatto tutto lui.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il mio istruttore aiutava pure i maschi a ripulirsi, poi è evidente che con le donne scappasse fuori più facilmente la battuta, ma era proprio una roba autenticamente "goliardica". Il milanese mi piace, il consenso sarebbe già accordato a prescindere!   Però non vale  : eccezion fatta per l'amante, che se lo può permettere, lui è uno, mica chiunque


Allora vedi che un gesto, pur compiuto *senza consenso*, può in determinate circostanze o se compiuto da persone gradevoli, essere gradito?
Ci siamo?
Allora significa che a te e a molte altre corrisponde a *“hai un bel culo!”*
Poi, come per qualsiasi cosa, conta il livello di confidenza tipo “Uè non abbiamo mai mangiato assieme io e te!”
Ma il significato è quello?
Giusto?
Allora avevano ragione le mie colleghe giovani a guardarmi con compatimento, perché io il bel culo non lo ho, quindi millantavo una gradevolezza sessuale che non ho?


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora vedi che un gesto, pur compiuto *senza consenso*, può in determinate circostanze o se compiuto da persone gradevoli, essere gradito?
> Ci siamo?
> Allora significa che a te e a molte altre corrisponde a “hai un bel culo!”
> Poi, come per qualsiasi cosa, conta il livello di confidenza tipo “Uè non abbiamo mai mangiato assieme io e te!”
> ...


Mah. Veramente pensavo al significato di "ti voglio scopare!", o almeno a quello di "non sei un comodino per me!", più che al culo in sé. Ma te l'ho già detto, il milanese non fa testo  E il consenso lo ha, anche se non siamo mai andati minimamente vicini dal farlo. Però ripeto: è uno, e a dirla tutta non me lo immagino nemmeno a compiere quel gesto senza avere più che compreso il mio consenso.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. Veramente pensavo al significato di "ti voglio scopare!", o almeno a quello di "non sei un comodino per me!", più che al culo in sé. Ma te l'ho già detto, il milanese non fa testo  E il consenso lo ha, anche se non siamo mai andati minimamente vicini dal farlo. Però ripeto: è uno, e a dirla tutta non me lo immagino nemmeno a compiere quel gesto senza avere più che compreso il mio consenso.


Ma chi se ne frega del milanese! Era una ipotesi per definire il significato della pacca.
Se da ragazzine in gruppo, una riceve una pacca e le altre no, le altre pensano che chi l’ha ricevuta sia più figa?
Non dire no.
Altrimenti i riferimenti al “bel culo” qui e altrove sono del tutto incongrui.
Se di atto di violenza si tratta non se ne avrebbe accennato, così come se si riceve una sberla non si precisa a una “bella guancia” o a un “bel naso” o “bel coppino”.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega del milanese! Era una ipotesi per definire il significato della pacca.
> *Se da ragazzine in gruppo, una riceve una pacca e le altre no, le altre pensano che chi l’ha ricevuta sia più figa?
> Non dire no.*
> Altrimenti i riferimenti al “bel culo” qui e altrove sono del tutto incongrui.
> Se di atto di violenza si tratta non se ne avrebbe accennato, così come se si riceve una sberla non si precisa a una “bella guancia” o a un “bel naso” o “bel coppino”.


No.
Non l'ho mai ricollegato a un discorso di figaggine: c'era una mia compagna al liceo che era stata presa di mira da un gruppo di ragazzi alquanto deficienti. Una delle cose che le facevano era proprio quella di tirarle manate sul culo. Per disprezzo, tanto per dire che le potevano fare un pò di tutto. Ti garantisco che lei ne stava male, altro che apparire più figa.
Non lo so, non so che dirti: a me "più figa" appariva la compagna più disinibita di me (e ci voleva assai poco) quella più spigliata, quella più alta , quella che se le piaceva uno ci si metteva insieme, e anche quella più riflessiva, che sapeva catalizzare l'attenzione, ma non quella a cui tiravano manate al culo. Uscivo spesso in gruppo con un'amica in particolare, e nella compagnia non sono nemmeno mancati i ragazzi che mimavano alcuni atti: non ho mai trovato la cosa lusinghiera, anzi mi ha sempre infastidita. Il classico gioco dove non tutti ridono.


----------



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sintetica


Sì. A rischio di esser poco chiara preferisco così, anche perché non ho voglia di dover eventualmente puntualizzare ciò che verrebbe travisato


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No.
> Non l'ho mai ricollegato a un discorso di figaggine: c'era una mia compagna al liceo che era stata presa di mira da un gruppo di ragazzi alquanto deficienti. Una delle cose che le facevano era proprio quella di tirarle manate sul culo. Per disprezzo, tanto per dire che le potevano fare un pò di tutto. Ti garantisco che lei ne stava male, altro che apparire più figa.
> Non lo so, non so che dirti: a me "più figa" appariva la compagna più disinibita di me (e ci voleva assai poco) quella più spigliata, quella più alta , quella che se le piaceva uno ci si metteva insieme, e anche quella più riflessiva, che sapeva catalizzare l'attenzione, ma non quella a cui tiravano manate al culo. Uscivo spesso in gruppo con un'amica in particolare, e nella compagnia non sono nemmeno mancati i ragazzi che mimavano alcuni atti: non ho mai trovato la cosa lusinghiera, anzi mi ha sempre infastidita. Il classico gioco dove non tutti ridono.


Cogli una minima contraddizione in ciò che hai detto in precedenza?
O l’atto non esprime apprezzamento o sì.
Se non esprime apprezzamento, perché mai si parla di “bel culo” e perché mai, se compiuto dal milanese (così proditoriamente) significherebbe “ti voglio scopare”?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quali sarebbero secondo te i fatti esagerati? Ho dato un occhio al profilo fb qualche giorno fa, poi non l'ho nemmeno più guardato. Io credo che quella che tu chiami esagerazione sia dovuta, da un lato, alla novità della cosa (se venti ora venissero ripresi, nessuno se li cacherebbe quasi più. Però non è che ho sentito roba poi così eclatante eh. Ci sta che se ti riprendono, salta fuori il tuo nome e cognome, sia un pò assediato dai giornalisti. Quanto ai commenti fb, tra una settimana non scriverà nemmeno più nessuno. Certamente resta un danno all'immagine, anche del ristorante: ma a parte che si attenuerà con il tempo, lì davvero, ha fatto tutto lui.


Dici niente il danno di immagine additato come uno che ha usato violenza con una donna
Ridimensioniamo che non vuol dire difenderlo ma dare il giusto peso alle cose 
Intanto i followers di lei triplicano….


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 1) Dici niente il danno di immagine additato come uno che ha 2) usato violenza con una donna
> Ridimensioniamo che non vuol dire difenderlo ma dare il giusto peso alle cose
> 3)Intanto i followers di lei triplicano….


1) nessuno ricorda più Poggiolini, figuriamoci un tizio di cui non so nemmeno il nome. Nel suo paese sarà un figo, perché lui lì si è formato e lì quel gesto è normale 2) nessuno confonde atto di violenza con stupro, come nessuno confonde una sberla con omicidio 
3) quindi lei ci guadagna...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) nessuno ricorda più Poggiolini, figuriamoci un tizio di cui non so nemmeno il nome. Nel suo paese sarà un figo, perché lui lì si è formato e lì quel gesto è normale 2) nessuno confonde atto di violenza con stupro, come nessuno confonde una sberla con omicidio
> 3) quindi lei ci guadagna...


Lei ci marcia perché fino a ieri nessuno sapeva chi fosse
Avrei agito diversamente al suo posto ma appunto a me la visibilità in questo caso darebbe  noia. A lei fa gioco . Una che rilascia un intervista dicendo che di notte non dorme più la dice lunga su quanto ci sta marciando 
non credo che sia visto come un figo se non da qualche cretino
non ho parlato di stupro ma di violenza, termine che ribadisco per la quinta volta a me sembra totalmente fuori luogo


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cogli una minima contraddizione in ciò che hai detto in precedenza?
> O l’atto non esprime apprezzamento o sì.
> Se non esprime apprezzamento, perché mai si parla di “bel culo” e perché mai, se compiuto dal milanese (così proditoriamente) significherebbe “ti voglio scopare”?


Bruni, l'atto in se può esprimere millemila cose. Il milanese non fa testo. Se l'amante mi tocca il culo ovviamente mica mi dà fastidio, anzi. Ugualmente il mio istruttore aveva il consenso (e il gesto un significato nemmeno sessuale). Ho avuto amici con cui, specie da ragazza, scherzavo (e sono capitati gesti che in altri contesti e fatti da estranei avrebbero assunto un altro significato, e non sarebbero stati minimamente accettati) e via dicendo. Direi che va bene fino a quando non ne provi un qualcosa che va dal fastidio allo star male, al sentirti violata.

L'atto in sé esprime tutto e niente. Se sto scopando con una persona che desidero, non è che è la stessa roba che mi fa uno stupratore, credo che sia evidente. Ma l'atto in se, nel compimento almeno, si somiglia, eh. Le modalità, i significati e tanti altri elementi invece non si somigliano per nulla.

L'apprezzamento va sentito. Francamente ho in testa l'immagine della mia compagna di liceo, e non era certo apprezzamento ciò che si vedeva anche dall'esterno. Nè lei ne pareva lusingata. Ora: se ci sono invece donne che al passaggio del primo per la strada che rifila loro una pacca sul culo, si sentono lusingate di cotanto gesto, io non so che dire  . Se non che liberissime loro di vedere il gesto come una lusinga, e liberissima io di pensare che, salvi i casi che decido io, lusinga non è.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2021)

Mi stupisco  della benevolenza dimostrata da uomini ma soprattutto donne , per il “terribile” accanimento mediatico nei confronti del “poveretto” che..si, ha fatto una cazxata , ma chi non le fa? Reazione spropositata...dicono.. ah si? 
Mi stupisco perche’ ricordo bene come mi sono sentita da ragazza quando degli estranei si sono permessi di passarmi vicino e sciaf..una bella cinquina dal basso verso l’alto sul mio sedere. 
La prima volta ho pianto per mezzora .  In primis perché mi sono sentita violata. Non mi hanno mandato  un  bacetto con la mano..mi hanno schiaffeggiato sonoramente il culo! Poi ho pianto anche per un altro terribile motivo: perché sono arrivata a darmi la colpa..forse avevo messo la gonna troppo corta? 
La seconda volta il tizio  l’ho inseguito per provare a menarlo, ma il senso di umiliazione mi e’ rimasto comunque  per un po’. Gli uomini non hanno idea di quello che si prova. Immaginiamo uno degli speaker sky uomo,  a cui vengono strizzati i maroni da una donna in diretta in un mondo dove comandano le donne... forse cosi capite meglio.. 
eh, attenzione, dopo la pacca, non ho sorriso pensando “che gnocca che sono..” sono stata tanto male. Pensa a cosa avrei provato se la stessa cosa fosse stata trasmessa in “mondovisione”..nel mio contesto lavorativo...  pensi alle risatine dei colleghi maschi..al fatto che questo gesto ti portera’ ad essere considerata non una brava professionista ma un pezzo di carne qualunque che un uomo puo’ serenamente palpeggiare in diretta...
Eh attenzione, a volte chi e’ caruccia e fa strada fa piu’ fatica di altre “meno avvenenti”..  se lo fa scansando le proposte che magari ad una normo caruccia non vengono fatte. A me fu detto una volta “se non me la dai scendi”...e sono scesa..per un po’.. e se poi risali con le tue forze e un cretino ti sculaccia in diretta...eh come ti incaxxi... 
Gogna mediatica? Ma se fino a poco fa se venivi stuprata mettevano te alla gogna per il resto della vita... e ci scandalizziamo (tutti eh, uomini e donne) se per un paio di mesi questo qui si sentira’ na merda? 
E pazienza...almeno lui rispetto alla donna stuprata lo e’ davvero...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lei ci marcia perché fino a ieri nessuno sapeva chi fosse
> Avrei agito diversamente al suo posto ma appunto a me la visibilità in questo caso darebbe  noia. A lei fa gioco . Una che rilascia un intervista dicendo che di notte non dorme più la dice lunga su quanto ci sta marciando
> non credo che sia visto come un figo se non da qualche cretino
> non ho parlato di stupro ma di violenza, termine che ribadisco per la quinta volta a me sembra totalmente fuori luogo


Tu non fai la giornalista televisiva. Non sei stata toccata in diretta. Non hai avuto quella visibilità, compresi i commenti che ha ricevuto lei.
Non credo che sia paragonabile a una pacca che si svolge in un contesto non mediatico che nasce e muore con un “Pirla”


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bruni, l'atto in se può esprimere millemila cose. Il milanese non fa testo. Se l'amante mi tocca il culo ovviamente mica mi dà fastidio, anzi. Ugualmente il mio istruttore aveva il consenso (e il gesto un significato nemmeno sessuale). Ho avuto amici con cui, specie da ragazza, scherzavo (e sono capitati gesti che in altri contesti e fatti da estranei avrebbero assunto un altro significato, e non sarebbero stati minimamente accettati) e via dicendo. Direi che va bene fino a quando non ne provi un qualcosa che va dal fastidio allo star male, al sentirti violata.
> 
> L'atto in sé esprime tutto e niente. Se sto scopando con una persona che desidero, non è che è la stessa roba che mi fa uno stupratore, credo che sia evidente. Ma l'atto in se, nel compimento almeno, si somiglia, eh. Le modalità, i significati e tanti altri elementi invece non si somigliano per nulla.
> 
> L'apprezzamento va sentito. Francamente ho in testa l'immagine della mia compagna di liceo, e non era certo apprezzamento ciò che si vedeva anche dall'esterno. Nè lei ne pareva lusingata. Ora*: se ci sono invece donne che al passaggio del primo per la strada che rifila loro una pacca sul culo, si sentono lusingate di cotanto gesto, io non so che dire  . Se non che liberissime loro di vedere il gesto come una lusinga*, e liberissima io di pensare che, salvi i casi che decido io, lusinga non è.


Ma di questo parlavo!
Altrimenti perché l’incredulità e il compatimento delle colleghe?


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dici niente il danno di immagine additato come uno che ha usato violenza con una donna
> Ridimensioniamo che non vuol dire difenderlo ma dare il giusto peso alle cose
> Intanto i followers di lei triplicano….


C'è un video che testimonia bene cosa ha fatto, e dubito che qualcuno lo abbia additato come stupratore. Il fatto che a lei aumentino i followers è però abbastanza ininfluente (diversamente sarebbe se lei avesse creato ad hoc questo "siparietto".... ma non credo proprio che sia questo il caso).
Per il resto già l'ho detto: senz'altro avrà più conseguenze mediatiche che non legate al processo, sempre peraltro ammesso che il reato non cada prima in prescrizione, e ovviamente secondo me.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2021)

E attenzione che spesso alcune donne sminuiscono queste vicende pensando cosi di togliere gravita’ ai fatti. 
A me e’ successo recentemente partecipando a un convegno sul gender gap. 
Mi sono trovata a dire una marea di caxxate.. che se vogliono le donne possono fare qualunque  cosa e bla bla bla..
Poi mi sono detta tra me e me: “ ma che minkia dici.. ma se ti sei fatta un mazzo tanto , evitando con slalom pirotecnici una valangata di cacche?”..
Pero’ se lo rimuovi allora il problema non c’e’..soprattutto se il convegno lo fai davanti a tanti uomini e magari sei pure il loro capo..e non vuoi che pensino “poverina.. e non vuoi pensarlo tu di te stessa”.


----------



## abebis (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che tu sia così sprovveduto da non cogliere la ratio della legge.
> Si è passati da reato contro la morale o contro l’integrità della famiglia che distingueva tra violenza carnale (che avrebbe potuto comportare una gravidanza) e atti di libidine violenta alla definizione di reato contro la persona che avrebbe dovuto comportare l’eliminazione di tutte le domande in dibattimento su come la vittima fosse stata penetrata e per quanti cm.
> *Poiché il reato è contro la persona, sarà la persona vittima del reato a valutare se quanto accaduto sia reato.*
> 
> ...


Piccola precisazione: sarà il giudice a valutare se è reato. In questo caso il dubbio non c'è: è reato di violenza sessuale, dato che ci sono sentenze già passate in giudicato per lo stesso gesto che dicono così. E l'inoppugnabile oggettività della prova data dal video non lascia margini di manovra a nessuno.

Tutto questo lo so, Brunetta. L'ho sempre saputo, non l'ho mai negato, né messo in discussione.

NB: per la legge è proprio "violenza sessuale", non "violenza" e basta: quello risulterà.

Così come so bene da dove nasce questa legge, nel passaggio da reato contro la morale a reato contro la persona. E so anche che vorrebbe comportare l'eliminazione dell'attenzione ai centimetri di penetrazione. Eccetera. Lo sapevo già, non sono uno sprovveduto, no.

E sono anche profondamente convinto che il principio su cui si basa questa legge, il concetto di consenso, è giustissimo e sacrosanto: è così che deve essere, e ci mancherebbe altro!

Quello che dico è che quello del consenso è un principio ma la legge è la trascrizione del principio: la sua applicazione.

In questo caso, secondo me i legislatori non si sono accollati l'onere di un'interpretazione preventiva del principio, che in quasi qualunque forma avrebbe fatto gridare allo scandalo attirando su se stessi l'accusa di essere ancorati alla vecchia percezione che si voleva superare.
Pertanto, i legislatori se ne sono lavati le mani: sono stati più realisti del re e hanno, semplicemente, trascritto il principio in legge.

Quali sono le conseguenze (inevitabili) di questa formulazione? Essenzialmente due

La prima è che enunciando un unico articolo gli devi associare un'unica pena che ovviamente prevede un minimo e un massimo che però siano dello stesso ordine grandezza: appunto da 6 a 12 anni, non da 6 giorni a 6 ergastoli.
Il risultato di ciò è che la pena minima diventa sproporzionata per il gesto minimo (la pacca che vediamo nel video), mentre la pena massima diventa insopportabilmente ridicola per il gesto più grave (per esempio, questo: https://milano.corriere.it/notizie/...se-3cc0a8b8-5540-11ec-a055-cdf493ec5ac3.shtml  )

La seconda conseguenza è che un principio è per sua natura stessa vago e dai contorni sfumati: in tribunale, per giudicare, ci vogliono fatti precisi e circostanziati. È così, in uno stato di diritto. Lasciando i contorni della legge sfumati, si offre un mare all'interno del quale muoversi per interpretare i fatti ed è illusorio pensare che così facendo si elimini il fuoco dai centimetri di penetrazione: semplicemente lo si sposta sul concetto di consenso.
È _esattamente _all'interno di questo mare interpretativo che _inevitabilmente_ nasce la sentenza dei jeans (che, lo sottolineo, indigna anche me): questa sentenza è possibile solo perché la legge è così volutamente ambigua.

È per questo che dico che secondo me questa legge, essendo "solo" la trascrizione del principio,  andrebbe modificata. Come? Non lo so: non sta a me trascrivere un principio. Però, per farti capire, riferendomi ai due casi di questo messaggio (ristoratore e ragazze sul treno), la legge dovrebbe dire, secondo me, qualcosa del genere:
- pacca sul culo: due mesi di volontariato in un centro antiviolenza
- stupro sul treno: qui lascio alle donne stabilire una pena adeguata, ma va bene tutto fino all'ergastolo (all'americana: non modificabile, non all'italiana). Metto un limite solo sulla pena di morte: a quella sono contrario per principio.

Se la legge fosse tale da non lasciare libertà di interpretazione in casi chiarissimi come questi, per me sarebbe  positivo anche dal punto di vista educativo, mentre invece così com'è la legge è addirittura controproducente da questo punto di vista perché con le contraddizioni che genera crea un clamore stratosferico per il ristoratore, con prese di posizione tipo questa https://www.areanapoli.it/varie/cas...nne-in-solidarieta-al-molestatore_441789.html  che vanno a banalizzare il problema, mentre invece distoglie attenzione dalla vicenda del treno: contate quanti talk show saranno dedicati questa sera a questo stupro e confrontate poi con quanti invece ne sono stati dedicati all'altra vicenda la settimana scorsa.
Se la legge fosse stata chiara, quelle 70 donne invece di andare a fare la cena di sostegno avrebbero detto al tizio: _"sei stato un coglione: vatti a fare due mesi di volontariato che ti fa solo bene"._

Questo era quello che volevo dire: non so se ora sono stato chiaro. Più di così, non ci riesco, perdonatemi.

Ma la discussione direi che ha trasceso l'evento: io in questa discussione ho solo visto un cieco furore vendicativo, che posso anche capire.

Quello che sto leggendo è un caricare sulle spalle di quest'uomo tutte le motivazioni storiche, culturali, biologiche, ormonali e sociologiche della violenza sulle donne, nonché tutte le violenze rimaste impunite, passate e future: _abbiamo beccato un bastardo così coglione che non solo l'ha fatto ma l'ha fatto davanti alle telecamere: questo non ha nessuna possibilità di scamparsela. Pena dura senza pietà: pagherà per tutti e resterà a futura memoria per tutti i bastardi a venire._

Non è così che funziona la legge: questo tipo deve pagare per quello che ha fatto e basta.

Altrimenti per me è solo una riedizione di piazzale Loreto in cui però, in mancanza del duce o qualche altro gerarca di primo piano, si appende l'ultimo balilla entrato nella gioventù fascista. E non è bastato piazzale Loreto a sradicare il fascismo dalla società italiana.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi stupisco  della benevolenza dimostrata da uomini ma soprattutto donne , per il “terribile” accanimento mediatico nei confronti del “poveretto” che..si, ha fatto una cazxata , ma chi non le fa? Reazione spropositata...dicono.. ah si?
> Mi stupisco perche’ ricordo bene come mi sono sentita da ragazza quando degli estranei si sono permessi di passarmi vicino e sciaf..una bella cinquina dal basso verso l’alto sul mio sedere.
> La prima volta ho pianto per mezzora .  In primis perché mi sono sentita violata. Non mi hanno mandato  un  bacetto con la mano..mi hanno schiaffeggiato sonoramente il culo! Poi ho pianto anche per un altro terribile motivo: perché sono arrivata a darmi la colpa..forse avevo messo la gonna troppo corta?
> La seconda volta il tizio  l’ho inseguito per provare a menarlo, ma il senso di umiliazione mi e’ rimasto comunque  per un po’. Gli uomini non hanno idea di quello che si prova. Immaginiamo uno degli speaker sky uomo,  a cui vengono strizzati i maroni da una donna in diretta in un mondo dove comandano le donne... forse cosi capite meglio..
> ...


Abbiamo un’altra età e basterebbero anche meno anni di differenza per cambiare il contesto culturale e sociale.
L’ho già raccontato, ho cominciato a subire manomorta e strusciate con il pene in erezione che avevo 8 anni, prima non ricordo o ero troppo bassa anche per i più bassi. Per me era normale, ovviamente, perché succedeva pressoché tutte le volte. Finché una volta mia madre ha capito ed è stata attenta a proteggermi con il suo corpo. Poi da ragazzina mi è capitato qualche altra volta, finché non ho cominciato a lanciare sguardi che facevano capire che non sarei stata passiva.
Per cui, poi le pacche ricevute mi hanno fatto reagire con un “pirla” e nessun trauma.
Quando ho raccontato quegli episodi però ho percepito che gli altri pensavano che volessi vantarmi (non so cosa ci sarebbe da vantarsi di avere subito molestie pedofile) e qualche volta mi è stato detto.
Parlando con amici coetanei di queste cose, ho saputo che le “attenzioni” nei confronti anche dei bambini erano frequenti e che i bambini facevano squadra tra loro e si proteggevano, segnalando “lo sporcaccione” o “il culattone*“ che ci provava, avvisando di non dare retta. 
Nei luoghi di lavoro le molestie con ricatto sono una piaga.



* non si andava tanto per il sottile nel distinguere tra omosessuali e pedofili.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2021)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E attenzione che spesso alcune donne sminuiscono queste vicende pensando cosi di togliere gravita’ ai fatti.
> A me e’ successo recentemente partecipando a un convegno sul gender gap.
> Mi sono trovata a dire una marea di caxxate.. che se vogliono le donne possono fare qualunque  cosa e bla bla bla..
> Poi mi sono detta tra me e me: “ ma che minkia dici.. ma se ti sei fatta un mazzo tanto , evitando con slalom pirotecnici una valangata di cacche?”..
> Pero’ se lo rimuovi allora il problema non c’e’..soprattutto se il convegno lo fai davanti a tanti uomini e magari sei pure il loro capo..e non vuoi che pensino “poverina.. e non vuoi pensarlo tu di te stessa”.


Mi sono trovata a parlare della situazione oggettiva di difficoltà delle donne, con donne che stimo che sostenevano che non esistesse e che comunque alcune se ne approfittano (cosa che tutti e tutte sappiamo benissimo) per il rifiuto di sentirsi deboli, magari come madri, inadeguate o ritenute tali, lamentose. E poi leggere in altre circostanze le difficoltà che hanno incontrato.
Credo che accada perché si intrecciano il rifiuto di sentirsi deboli e insieme il pensiero che chi si lamenta, in fondo un po’ se ne vanti (come hanno dimostrato le mie colleghe).


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Ma sapete che continuo a non capire quali sono tutte queste gravi conseguenze a cui andrebbe incontro costui?

La pena verosimilmente gli verrà sospesa.
Verosimilmente, del pari, otterrà il beneficio della non menzione nel casellario giudiziale.
Il risarcimento sarà dovuto, se richiesto, e parametrato a prescindere da come si voglia nominare il reato (tanto che potrebbe essere richiesto anche in via separata, in sede civile, come conseguenza di un fatto illecito).

Altra cosa è la gogna mediatica: ma anche in questo caso, come puntualmente mi pare abbia scritto uno, chi è causa del suo mal, pianga se stesso (tra l'altro domando, non essendo esperta: dalla propria pagina fb non è possibile cancellare i commenti non graditi? Chiedo, eh.
Sulla visibilità, quella se l'è data da sé: commenti a parte, se poi (ipotesi peraltro alquanto remota, perché tra poco la vicenda verrà scordata) resterà un danno all'immagine (sua e del ristorante), come già è stato detto: che doveva fare la giornalista? Chiedere venia al mondo e (come è stato detto) farsi carico dei problemi di lui (come chi non ha denunciato per non rovinare un padre coi figli e si è fatto carico di problemi altrui)? Non sempre funziona così.

Comunque giuro che non capisco tutta questa constatazione di chissà quali conseguenze gravi. Sarà preoccupato, si sentirà male, maledirà il momento in cui gli è saltato per la testa di fare quel gesto, sgancerà qualche soldo, e penserà a riabilitare l'immagine sua e del ristorante. E il resto gli sarà di lezione. Capisco che possa sembrare non poca cosa, soprattutto con riguardo all'impatto mediatico. Viviamo in un'era in cui tutto circola nella rete, più che mettersi lui nella posizione di venire riconosciuto e diffuso francamente non ho visto


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sapete che continuo a non capire quali sono tutte queste gravi conseguenze a cui andrebbe incontro costui?
> 
> La pena verosimilmente gli verrà sospesa.
> Verosimilmente, del pari, otterrà il beneficio della non menzione nel casellario giudiziale.
> ...


Se non lo vedi io non so come fartelo vedere
Ripeto andava archiviato come un cretino e parlare di denunce e lei che parla di trauma e notti insonni non aiuta a spegnere l’attenzione di tutti


----------



## isabel (5 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega del milanese! Era una ipotesi per definire il significato della pacca.
> Se da ragazzine in gruppo, una riceve una pacca e le altre no, le altre pensano che chi l’ha ricevuta sia più figa?
> Non dire no.
> Altrimenti i riferimenti al “bel culo” qui e altrove sono del tutto incongrui.
> Se di atto di violenza si tratta non se ne avrebbe accennato, così come se si riceve una sberla non si precisa a una “bella guancia” o a un “bel naso” o “bel coppino”.


Veramente no.
Mai subodorato che le pacche decretassero maggior appetibilità.
Magari è perché nei gruppi che frequentavo da ragazzina c'era una confidenza fisica molto molto elevata e ci si allungavano le mani un po' random.
I maschi anche tra loro, per dire.

Questa idea della "figaggine" misurata su quanto si è importunate o toccate mi è nuova e mi colpisce.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sapete che continuo a non capire quali sono tutte queste gravi conseguenze a cui andrebbe incontro costui?
> 
> La pena verosimilmente gli verrà sospesa.
> Verosimilmente, del pari, otterrà il beneficio della non menzione nel casellario giudiziale.
> ...


Neppure io capisco, mi pare che entrando sotto la violenza sessuale si pensi ad un filo diretto con conseguenza di una pena pari ad uno stupro, mentre essendo una violenza di minore gravità sicuramente non avrà una pena come uno stupro.
Tipo: https://www.altalex.com/documents/p...ttenuante-speciale-dei-casi-di-minore-gravita (è il primo sito che mi è saltato fuori)

Mi pare su fb si possa rendere completamente invisibile la pagina, anche dalle ricerche pubbliche, e comunque non permettere commenti se non ad amici, o non rendere pubblici foto, post, ma non so se in questo caso (non ho visto la pagina fb di lui) la usi per pubblicità al ristorante (leggo qui che ne ha uno). Comunque pare che anche lei abbia ricevuto commenti su fb con inviti a vergognarsi e ritirare la denuncia, anche da donne.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Neppure io capisco, mi pare che entrando sotto la violenza sessuale si pensi ad un filo diretto con conseguenza di una pena pari ad uno stupro, mentre essendo una violenza di minore gravità sicuramente non avrà una pena come uno stupro.
> Tipo: https://www.altalex.com/documents/p...ttenuante-speciale-dei-casi-di-minore-gravita (è il primo sito che mi è saltato fuori)
> 
> Mi pare su fb si possa rendere completamente invisibile la pagina, anche dalle ricerche pubbliche, e comunque non permettere commenti se non ad amici, o non rendere pubblici foto, post, ma non so se in questo caso (non ho visto la pagina fb di lui) la usi per pubblicità al ristorante (leggo qui che ne ha uno). Comunque pare che anche lei abbia ricevuto commenti su fb con inviti a vergognarsi e ritirare la denuncia, anche da donne.


Si. È il sito del suo ristorante.  Mi chiedevo se in luogo di lamentarsi per i commenti di biasimo, non li si potesse semplicemente cancellare, o chiudere la pagina ai commenti per un po'.  Paradossale che si trovi nella stessa situazione anche la giornalista, per una scelta del tutto legittima di denunciare.  Il mondo gira alla rovescia, non so che dire.... niente comunque di troppo nuovo sotto il sole, in tutto questo.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E rilancio con una domanda.
> 
> Voi come educhereste un figlio a non sentirsi nel diritto di tirare una pacca sul culo a una donna, così, tanto per fare qualcosa?


ecco, io ne ho parlato con mio figlio dopo un paio di giorni.. ovviamente la notizia scorreva sui TG nazionali... e lui chiede.

.. è stata una ottima occasione di confronto.

Abbiamo parlato a un livello adolescenziale,  chiaramente , mi sono messo sul suo registro

Abbiamo concordato in 10 secondI che il gesto fosse ascrivibile a uno sfigato, e che il bello del toccare un culo è quello di sapere che quel culo desidera quella mano tua che lo tocca.

Poi gli ho spiegato che nella nostra società conta più l'apparenza che la sostanza,  e di stare molto attento a capire il concetto, perché quel tizio pagherà molto più di un uomo violento e insidioso, pluridenunciato e realmente pericoloso, che però agisce nell'ombra.

Gli ho spiegato che questi uomini violenti e insidiosi sono gli stessi che poi trovi in prima fila a battersi il petto, in queste situazioni,  e ad inveire conto "il mostro" di Empoli.

Perché nella apparenza sono più o meno come il dottore della giovane @Brunetta , di facciata che si batte contro le violenze e per la famiglia tradizionale,  e nell'ombra che abusa e infila mani addosso.

E di vigilare e osservare, ma soprattutto di capire in che contesto si muove, sempre

Perché ci sono sbagli che paghi, e quando paghi paghi per tutti, anche se c'è chi fa 1000 volte peggio

Lui mi ha chiesto: "ma perché tutto questo?!!?!! Non è giusto?!?!!!"

Ho preso tempo,  dicendo che è ancora piccolo per capire e tra un anno glielo spiegherò


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo perché, almeno a mio parere, lo scemo del villaggio inizia ad essere visto non come il simpatico guascone che ha fatto "la goliardata". La trovo abbastanza una novità


Dalle mie parti le goliardate le fanno quelli con il cervello fino, le studiano le pianificano e le attuano

Lo scemo del villaggio dalle mie parti non fa goliardate, ma stronzate megagalattiche, senza nemmeno rendersene conto


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti le goliardate le fanno quelli con il cervello fino, le studiano le pianificano e le attuano
> 
> Lo scemo del villaggio dalle mie parti non fa goliardate, ma stronzate megagalattiche, senza nemmeno rendersene conto


L'episodio capitato secondo me è proprio l'occasione perché lo scemo del villaggio capisca appunto di essere stato.... lo scemo del villaggio.  Questo comunque sostiene  (nel circo mediatici a cui sta dando corso) di aver fatto una goliardata, di aver smollato "un buffetto ". In un modo o nell'altro, è bene che capisca che la stronzata galattica può far molto male a una persona che non gli ha fatto nulla 
Ho letto il discorso tra te e tuo figlio: che dire, con il mio commentare nello specifico questo fatto è ancora prematuro   Ovviamente cerco di trasmettergli "perché la violenza, in ogni sua declinazione, è.... NO. Un domani, rispetto al discorso che hai fatto al tuo, l'enfasi non cadrà né su chi la fa franca (pur senza assolutamente negare che esista) né sul piacere di accarezzare chi ti desidera. Piuttosto nel provare per un attimo a mettersi nei panni altrui


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'episodio capitato secondo me è proprio l'occasione perché lo scemo del villaggio capisca appunto di essere stato.... lo scemo del villaggio.  Questo comunque sostiene  (nel circo mediatici a cui sta dando corso) di aver fatto una goliardata, di aver smollato "un buffetto ". In un modo o nell'altro, è bene che capisca che la stronzata galattica può far molto male a una persona che non gli ha fatto nulla
> Ho letto il discorso tra te e tuo figlio: che dire, con il mio commentare nello specifico questo fatto è ancora prematuro   Ovviamente cerco di trasmettergli "perché la violenza, in ogni sua declinazione, è.... NO. Un domani, rispetto al discorso che hai fatto al tuo, l'enfasi non cadrà né su chi la fa franca (pur senza assolutamente negare che esista) né sul piacere di accarezzare chi ti desidera. Piuttosto nel provare per un attimo a mettersi nei panni altrui


Per me lui (ma l'ho già scritto) può capire quel che vuole, io ho mangiato lo stesso stasera, sia che abbia capito anziché no

Temo di ripetermi,  ma l'osservazione e la prospettiva stanno a un altro livello per me, molto più ampio del "avrà capito? Speriamo che paghi! Che gli diano 5 anni! Brutto zozzone!"

Per me può crepare anche stasera, io domani mangio


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me lui (ma l'ho già scritto) può capire quel che vuole, io ho mangiato lo stesso stasera, sia che abbia capito anziché no
> 
> Temo di ripetermi,  ma l'osservazione e la prospettiva stanno a un altro livello per me, molto più ampio del "avrà capito? Speriamo che paghi! Che gli diano 5 anni! Brutto zozzone!"
> 
> Per me può crepare anche stasera, io domani mangio


Ah, ma figurati per me! Per carità, non auguro certo la morte a nessuno, ma a mi parere l'episodio apre prospettive molto più interessanti di quel che sarà di lui  A iniziare dagli scenari della violenza per la società, passando per il diritto  (deformazione professionale!  ) per finire a riflettere su quello che la violenza agita ha provocato in chi vi ha assistito. Presenti al fatto in primis, e poi ovviamente di noi


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2021)

Vedo che il tema appassiona.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Qui dentro non c'è violenza.
> E neppure violenza sessuale.
> 
> Ci sono parecchi esempi di idiozia diversamente declinata.
> ...


Io non ne sarei così sicuro

Nella prima scena c'è un fotografo travolto fisicamente da vari giocatori

Ma lui è a fare il suo lavoro di fotografo,  che non vuol dire dare consenso a venire travolto fisicamente da un gruppo di giganti

Lui non vuole mani addosso,  solo fare il suo lavoro e tornare a casa , magari a piangere

Perché si da il caso che ha una moglie come quella del fratello di @bettypage , che lo ha imbrogliato e messo in mezzo economicamente,  oltre che umiliato affettivamente.

E inoltre ha pure una figlia come quella di @danny che ha problemi seri di salute , ed è sotto cura

Non ha alcuna voglia di seghe e di esser toccato,  e per giunta da un gruppo di nababbi che guadagnano in un giorno quel che lui guadagna in 3 anni, e proprio per questo si prendono anche la libertà di travolgerlo fisicamente

Vuole solo fare il suo onesto lavoro di merda, e tornare a casa a piangere

Tu affermi di non vedere violenza, io dico  che secondo me hai visto male.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. È il sito del suo ristorante.  Mi chiedevo se in luogo di lamentarsi per i commenti di biasimo, non li si potesse semplicemente cancellare, o chiudere la pagina ai commenti per un po'.  Paradossale che si trovi nella stessa situazione anche la giornalista, per una scelta del tutto legittima di denunciare.  Il mondo gira alla rovescia, non so che dire.... niente comunque di troppo nuovo sotto il sole, in tutto questo.


Devo dire una cosa, che neppure io capisco come 25 secondi di un video del cazzo (e non dico del caxxo per svilire la violenza sulle donne, penso sia evidente) abbiamo portato a questa discussione, qui.
Non posso parlare di altrove, tipo fb, perchè non l'ho letto, non sono stata a seguire talk televisivi che immagino siano forse seguiti, ma qui, in questo forum un video di 25 secondi (qualcuno di noi ha aperto qualche pagina in più ma... ci sono tante notizie, non è che c'è solo questa, e nessuno di noi ha solo questo nelle proprie giornate) ha portato un certo tipo di discussione. Forse ci siamo persi (perse) senza cogliere. Percui mi viene da tirare il freno e mi chiedo: come hanno sentito gli uomini questa notizia?
Perchè qua ho letto parole come _temere di prendere l'ascensore con una donna_, e altri commenti che non mi metto ad elencare.
Noi donne sappiamo benissimo che non andremmo mai a denunciare un uomo, perchè ci troviamo dentro un ascensore insieme.
Ma dall'altra porte forse entra tutto dentro un calderone dove per un complimento, o per un.. impulso? ti becchi una denuncia. Dove ci possiamo tramutare in vipere ed usare "il sesso debole".
Credo tutte noi abbiamo sentito parenti, amici fare certe battute, senza voler tirare fuori esempi estremi e forse è questo, dall'altra parte, che viene sentito come violenza, come un doversi snaturare. Non so cosa ne pensa @ipazia, che magari riesce a capire un poco tra le mie parole, e dargli una struttura che io non riesco a rendere (se vuole ovviamente). Voglio dire, forse dietro questo tema, visto da un uomo, ce n'è un altro di tutt'altro tipo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Veramente no.
> Mai subodorato che le pacche decretassero maggior appetibilità.
> Magari è perché nei gruppi che frequentavo da ragazzina c'era una confidenza fisica molto molto elevata e ci si allungavano le mani un po' random.
> I maschi anche tra loro, per dire.
> ...


Che significati attribuisci a quella invasività tra corpi?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Devo dire una cosa, che neppure io capisco come 25 secondi di un video del cazzo (e non dico del caxxo per svilire la violenza sulle donne, penso sia evidente) abbiamo portato a questa discussione, qui.
> Non posso parlare di altrove, tipo fb, perchè non l'ho letto, non sono stata a seguire talk televisivi che immagino siano forse seguiti, ma qui, in questo forum un video di 25 secondi (qualcuno di noi ha aperto qualche pagina in più ma... ci sono tante notizie, non è che c'è solo questa, e nessuno di noi ha solo questo nelle proprie giornate) ha portato un certo tipo di discussione. Forse ci siamo persi (perse) senza cogliere. Percui mi viene da tirare il freno e mi chiedo: come hanno sentito gli uomini questa notizia?
> Perchè qua ho letto parole come _temere di prendere l'ascensore con una donna_, e altri commenti che non mi metto ad elencare.
> Noi donne sappiamo benissimo che non andremmo mai a denunciare un uomo, perchè ci troviamo dentro un ascensore insieme.
> ...


 io in certi ambienti tipo la Rai di trovarmi da solo in luoghi come l'ascensore con certe soggette evito come la peste. Con molta galanteria fingendo timori da covid prendo sempre l'ascensore da solo.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Devo dire una cosa, che neppure io capisco come 25 secondi di un video del cazzo (e non dico del caxxo per svilire la violenza sulle donne, penso sia evidente) abbiamo portato a questa discussione, qui.
> Non posso parlare di altrove, tipo fb, perchè non l'ho letto, non sono stata a seguire talk televisivi che immagino siano forse seguiti, ma qui, in questo forum un video di 25 secondi (qualcuno di noi ha aperto qualche pagina in più ma... ci sono tante notizie, non è che c'è solo questa, e nessuno di noi ha solo questo nelle proprie giornate) ha portato un certo tipo di discussione. Forse ci siamo persi (perse) senza cogliere. Percui mi viene da tirare il freno e mi chiedo: come hanno sentito gli uomini questa notizia?
> Perchè qua ho letto parole come _temere di prendere l'ascensore con una donna_, e altri commenti che non mi metto ad elencare.
> Noi donne sappiamo benissimo che non andremmo mai a denunciare un uomo, perchè ci troviamo dentro un ascensore insieme.
> ...


Sono soltanto in parte d'accordo con il tuo discorso. Il rischio che, nel calderone delle querele, possa finire anche chi è innocente, secondo me esiste, ed è concreto. Se è vera la realtà della violenza, è altrettanto vero che esiste sicuramente chi, quella violenza, la strumentalizza con finalità che non fanno altro che spostare i riflettori da un problema, a un altro problema. Perché se sei _colpevole, _tutti i riflessi (dalla gogna mediatica alla mano della giustizia) sono, a mio parere, secondari nella misura in cui non ritengo chi li agisce "un poveretto". Esiste una tutela anche nei confronti del reo, e al contempo dell'innocente. Non è una tutela PERFETTA. E' una tutela che fa sì che, in assenza di PROVE (e in un contesto in cui, lo abbiamo visto, persino l'indossare dei jeans può dar prova per così dire "contraria" di un fatto) non ci sia condanna. Ma un'assoluzione che talvolta sfocia nel "non avere commesso il fatto" (cd. assoluzione piena) ovvero "perché il fatto non sussiste" (assoluzione che esprime, in parole povere, il principio del "_in dubio, pro reo_"). Ora: è evidente che, se sei innocente, affrontare anni tra gogna mediatica e processi, possa trasformare la tua vita in un incubo. In cui il più grande tarlo è quello di pagare per una cosa che non hai commesso, e che di fatto finendo INGIUSTAMENTE sotto indagine lo stai già pagando.

Ora: sempre secondo me, vedere il "poveretto" che ha tirato la pacca come vittima di un sistema iniquo, significa non riconoscere violenza sessuale in quel gesto. A prescindere dal fatto che il sistema è in grado, tra attenuanti e norme varie, di operare un distinguo nella "macrocategoria". Ma qui viene detto che il termine "violenza sessuale" è infamante, e che lui sta subendo una ingiusta infamia. A prescindere dal fatto che non gli verrà fatto materialmente fare nemmeno un giorno di carcere, assai verosimilmente. Ciò che non si vede (o meglio, che diversi non vedono) nella pacca è la violenza, e ancor meno una violenza SESSUALE. Cioé, secondo alcuni, questo gesto non rientra semplicemente nei gesti di violenza sessuale, e pertanto o la denuncia è da togliere, o lui è la vittima designata di un sistema. E' l'unico modo in cui mi spiego la maggior attenzione sulle sorti di lui, sulle gravi conseguenze (quasi, dico quasi, al pari di chi viene ingiustamente accusato di stupro, non certamente nell'intento, ma nei meccanismi intendo) e via dicendo. Perché viene percepita, più o meno da molti, UN'INGIUSTIZIA A SUO DANNO. E a niente fa considerare che certamente non verrà condannato a 20 anni di carcere, verosimilmente la sua condanna non verrà menzionata nel casellario, i commenti negativi sulla pagina fb (dei quali si lagna) si possono cancellare per limitare il danno, e quanto al resto (un pò di risarcimento e una pubblicità negativa che col tempo si attenuerà) in fin dei conti se l'è cercato. Perché se uno lo percepisci come "ingiustamente vittima" c'è poco da fare: ognuno troverà la pena che secondo lui sarebbe più giusta. Tante grazie! Pure io, a dirla tutta, davanti alla efferatezza di certi stupri ritengo "ingiusto" vedere dopo nemmeno una manciata di anni gli autori a piede libero. Tuttavia so benissimo che quello è un sistema che compartecipo. Perché? Perché viviamo in un mondo effimero fatto di immagini? No. Perché ciò che viene percepito nel sistema come reato, e soprattutto la severità o meno della sua punizione, con tutto ciò che ne consegue anche in termini di "rieducazione" del carcerato, di cui oggi si parla molto, è semplicemente l'esito evolutivo di ciò che è stato PRIMA. Considerato che un paio di generazioni fa la donna violentata era "una poco di buono" (che peraltro aveva appena iniziato a poter votare), tutto sommato direi che la situazione odierna è un pò differente , pure se permangono inevitabilmente retaggi connessi al passato (da quello veniamo  ). Oh: faccio presente, in tema di reati, che non solo il reato è sparito, ma che fino all'incirca al 1969 da noi esisteva la differenza tra reato di adulterio e reato di concubinato. Questo per dire la sensibilità alle tematiche di discriminazione sessuale che esisteva da noi fino a 50 anni fa. Cosa fosse CONSENTITO (termine che ricorre, eh!) all'uomo, e cosa fosse consentito alla donna. Non ci siamo buttati tutto questo alle spalle , tuttavia è già un successo il fatto che se ne parli, e che ci siano FATTI, concreti, che ce ne facciano parlare. Non che prima non esistessero, nella società "dei valori"  E che parlandone si metta in discussione se una pacca sul culo (prima solo gesto di cui la donna che lo riceveva doveva vergognarsi) sia soltanto l'espressione dell'intelligenza di un _minus habens_, oppure un qualcosa che il sistema (vale a dire NOI che lo compartecipiamo) riconosce come atto violento, come tale da sanzionare. Ufficialmente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo un’altra età e basterebbero anche meno anni di differenza per cambiare il contesto culturale e sociale.
> L’ho già raccontato, ho cominciato a subire manomorta e strusciate con il pene in erezione che avevo 8 anni, prima non ricordo o ero troppo bassa anche per i più bassi. Per me era normale, ovviamente, perché succedeva pressoché tutte le volte. Finché una volta mia madre ha capito ed è stata attenta a proteggermi con il suo corpo. Poi da ragazzina mi è capitato qualche altra volta, finché non ho cominciato a lanciare sguardi che facevano capire che non sarei stata passiva.
> Per cui, poi le pacche ricevute mi hanno fatto reagire con un “pirla” e nessun trauma.
> Quando ho raccontato quegli episodi però ho percepito che gli altri pensavano che volessi vantarmi (non so cosa ci sarebbe da vantarsi di avere subito molestie pedofile) e qualche volta mi è stato detto.
> ...


Ho visto ieri un episodio di Law &Order vittime speciali in cui la squadra si occupava (a New York!) di “identificare i maniaci/pervertiti che in metropolitana compivano quegli atti odiosi“. Questo non su denuncia, ma sulla base di osservazione dei filmati.
Poco prima su Rete4 si disquisiva sul caso Ciro Grillo, con filmati e dichiarazioni, per anticipare il processo per stupro di gruppo di una ragazza fatta ubriacare.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ne sarei così sicuro
> 
> Nella prima scena c'è un fotografo travolto fisicamente da vari giocatori
> 
> ...


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che significati attribuisci a quella invasività tra corpi?


Esplorazione


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Esplorazione


Palestra sessuale?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2021)

Chissà se anche la violenza sul treno ed alla stazione di Venegono inferiore sulle due ragazze delle quali una è riuscita a scappare, sarà oggetto di un altra disquisizione su questo forum.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Chissà se anche la violenza sul treno ed alla stazione di Venegono inferiore sulle due ragazze delle quali una è riuscita a scappare, sarà oggetto di un altra disquisizione su questo forum.


Forse non hai capito il nucleo delle disquisizioni.
Su uno stupro non c’è da disquisire.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito il nucleo delle disquisizioni.
> Su uno stupro non c’è da disquisire.


su una palpata di culo invece si. Giusto?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> su una palpata di culo invece si. Giusto?


Non era una palpata, ma una pacca.
E sì, abbiamo trovato da dire.
Stiamo cambiando la nostra cultura. E così una pacca da fatto che era normalità, magari da parte di persone un po’ grezze, è stata ora riconosciuta reato di violenza sessuale.
Ma intanto le stuprate continuano a  essere processate sui media “perché ci sei andata in quel posto, se sapevi che era pericoloso?” detto anche a chi ha avuto lesioni interne.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una palpata, ma una pacca.
> E sì, abbiamo trovato da dire.
> Stiamo cambiando la nostra cultura. E così una pacca da fatto che era normalità, magari da parte di persone un po’ grezze, è stata ora riconosciuta reato di violenza sessuale.
> Ma intanto le stuprate continuano a  essere processate sui media “perché ci sei andata in quel posto, se sapevi che era pericoloso?” detto anche a chi ha avuto lesioni interne.


tutto questo “da dire” fatico davvero a comprenderlo.
come se ci fosse bisogno di una autorizzazione morale per condannare uno che ha dato una pacca sul culo ha una.
l’ha fatto? Si
è vietato? Si
e‘ reato? Si.
deve essere punito? Se è reato si
cosa c‘e ancora da aggiungere?
e’ legislatore che decide cosa è reato, mica il bar.
le stuprate continueranno ad essere processate per essere andate dove sarebbe potuto accadere loro.
non vi trovo nulla di anormale nel ricordare che ci sono zone e orari pericolosi per due ragazze sole.
non siamo i primi noi genitori a fare mille raccomandazioni ai nostri figli?
poi è ovvio che ogni donna è libera di andare dove vuole, ma lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo.
perché se è vero che nessuna violenza è giustificabile è altrettanto vero che se a me mi dicono non andare la che potrebbe essere pericoloso in determinati orari, magari ci vado lo stesso ma mi ci faccio accompagnare.
e qualcuno dirà, beh ma allora non siamo libera di andare fare e forcare a tutte le ore se non ci violentano?
esatto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> tutto questo “da dire” fatico davvero a comprenderlo.
> come se ci fosse bisogno di una autorizzazione morale per condannare uno che ha dato una pacca sul culo ha una.
> l’ha fatto? Si
> è vietato? Si
> ...


Non ti faccio il riassunto di 20 pagine di cui non vuoi sapere niente.
Non ti risponde neppure alla provocazione.


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Palestra sessuale?


Grosso modo. Sperimentazione.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Grosso modo. Sperimentazione.


Sei certa che per tutte le persone coinvolte non vi siano mai state esplorazioni sgradite, accettate perché erano prassi nel gruppo?


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> tutto questo “da dire” fatico davvero a comprenderlo.
> come se ci fosse bisogno di una autorizzazione morale per condannare uno che ha dato una pacca sul culo ha una.
> l’ha fatto? Si
> è vietato? Si
> ...


Diciamo che in generale sono emersi spunti molto interessanti e prospettive varie.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Diciamo che in generale sono emersi spunti molto interessanti e prospettive varie.


Che in ogni caso, non cambiano di una virgola la realtà.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti faccio il riassunto di 20 pagine di cui non vuoi sapere niente.
> Non ti risponde neppure alla provocazione.


Tranquilla sto lavando i piatti, non mi metterò di certo a piangere.


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certa che per tutte le persone coinvolte non vi siano mai state esplorazioni sgradite, accettate perché erano prassi nel gruppo?


È capitato, bastava sottrarsi e ciò non implicava estromissione.
Era una situazione fluida ma forse, a ben pensarci, davvero troppo particolare.

Comunque, questa sorta di ammirazione di cui parlavi, io non l'ho mai percepita.
Neppure in altri gruppi.


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che in ogni caso, non cambiano di una virgola la realtà.


Arricchiscono le prospettive, in primis quelle individuali.
Il parlare in se', raramente modifica la realtà, ipso facto.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Arricchiscono le prospettive, in primis quelle individuali.
> Il parlare in se', raramente modifica la realtà, ipso facto.


Si è tutto un fuma fuma parla parla, una volta lo si faceva al bar, ora lo si fa nei forum.


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si è tutto un fuma fuma parla parla, una volta lo si faceva al bar, ora lo si fa nei forum.


Eh sì, sui forum si parla.
Esatto.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Eh sì, sui forum si parla.
> Esatto.


Ma dai….


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> È capitato, bastava sottrarsi e ciò non implicava estromissione.
> Era una situazione fluida ma forse, a ben pensarci, davvero troppo particolare.
> 
> Comunque, questa sorta di ammirazione di cui parlavi, io non l'ho mai percepita.
> Neppure in altri gruppi.


Non ho parlato di ammirazione, ma di attribuzione di una conferma di femminilità attraverso toccamenti, ma anche apprezzamenti pubblici. Io l’ho notato per l'incredulità visibile di fronte al mio racconto.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


>


La condivisione del senso di un gesto non ha nulla a che vedere con il CONSENSO a agire

E do per scontato che lo sai perfettamente

Io lo so benissimo che tu stasera vuoi venire a portarmi il regalino di natale a casa dopo cena perché mi vuoi molto bene, e so altrettanto benissimo che il tuo venire al mio uscio è pregno di sentimenti amorevoli per me.

Questo NON significa che tu stasera NON mi romperai i coglioni se vieni, perché io dopo cena NON voglio gente all'uscio da ospitare anche 30 secondi, anche se munita di ogni sentimento positivo

Ho condiviso la tua intenzione, il gesto che vuoi fare, e tutto il resto.

ma io stasera, dopo cena , non do alcun consenso né disponibilità a ricevere gente.

E se ti presenti e pretendi di entrare perché io DEVO capire che mi vuoi troppo bene, e non se ne parla nemmeno che tu non mi consegni il regalino, io mi sento sottoposto a violenza


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di ammirazione, ma di attribuzione di una conferma di femminilità attraverso toccamenti, ma anche apprezzamenti pubblici. Io l’ho notato per l'incredulità visibile di fronte al mio racconto.


Ammirazione come "attestazione di figaggine", riconoscimento insomma.
Ho sintetizzato (male) per la fretta.
Dovrei pensarci perché, almeno nella mia percezione, apprezzamenti verbali e toccamenti, non hanno la stessa valenza, magari è la mia prospettiva in questo senso ad essere superficiale.
In realtà, in nessuno dei due casi io -su di me - colgo una qualche conferma, se manca la conoscenza, non so se si capisce.

Però, riguardo all'apprezamento pubblico il compiacimento mi è capitato di percepirlo in alcune. Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Ammirazione come "attestazione di figaggine", riconoscimento insomma.
> Ho sintetizzato (male) per la fretta.
> Dovrei pensarci perché, almeno nella mia percezione, apprezzamenti verbali e toccamenti, non hanno la stessa valenza, magari è la mia prospettiva in questo senso ad essere superficiale.
> In realtà, in nessuno dei due casi io -su di me - colgo una qualche conferma, se manca la conoscenza, non so se si capisce.
> ...


Ma non è mio. È delle colleghe.
Se dicessi la regione di provenienza, risulterei razzista. Non voglio sembrarlo perché non è vero. Non è un pensiero, neppure  implicito, di altre provenienti dalla stessa zona.
Ma anche gli apprezzamenti verbali hanno valore diverso nel tempo e nello spazio.
Negli anni sessanta era noto che d’estate  tante ragazze  arrivavano in Italia dai paesi nordici per essere gratificate da quella che veniva definito calore o galanteria italiana.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La condivisione del senso di un gesto non ha nulla a che vedere con il CONSENSO a agire
> 
> E do per scontato che lo sai perfettamente
> 
> ...


Secondo te, quindi, la discrimine è il gesto e la condivisione del SENSO del gesto?

E, sempre secondo te, il consenso, si fonda sul gesto e sulla condivisione del significato del gesto?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo te, quindi, la discrimine è il gesto e la condivisione del SENSO del gesto?
> 
> E, sempre secondo te, il consenso, si fonda sul gesto e sulla condivisione del significato del gesto?


??????

 ho esordito al post precedente scrivendo che l'argomento del clip che hai postato "non ha nulla a che vedere con il consenso a agire" 

e qui in questa frase, credo ci sia già  già la risposta alle tue domande. 

ora.. vorrei farne una io a te di domande:

tu sei disposta a accogliere il fatto che un maschio che a bordo campo fa il suo lavoro di cameraman, possa vivere dentro di se 5 giocatori di 80 kg che gli piovono addosso, travolgendolo, come una violenza fisica alla sua persona? (non sessuale, ovviamente).

perché ha la propria vita, i propri cazzi, le proprie ansie e la propria poca voglia di scherzare... chi lo sa il perché..

sei disposta ad accogliere questo?

Oppure rifiuti totalmente di accogliere questa teorica percezione di un maschio, andando a botta sicura a dire che no, non vedi violenza..

e come motivi questo tuo rifiuto di accogliere  eventualmente?

Forse perché lui in quanto maschio DEVE prenderla in modo goliardico? O perché in fondo erano tutti fra uomini? 

O perché se si trovava lì a bordo campo, in fondo se la è cercata?

Perché?


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> tutto questo “da dire” fatico davvero a comprenderlo.
> come se ci fosse bisogno di una autorizzazione morale per condannare uno che ha dato una pacca sul culo ha una.
> l’ha fatto? Si
> è vietato? Si
> ...


Il diritto non "piomba" giù dall'alto. E' specchio di una società, talvolta anche della morale.
Nel grassetto rilevo una enorme contraddizione: è normale che le stuprate siano "processate" poiché nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato?

Oppure pagano INGIUSTAMENTE il fatto di non essere state prudenti?

Il problema è che molto spesso avviene ancora quel che dici tu: e che sia il posto sbagliato, o l'indumento sbagliato, il principio non cambia. Perché viviamo ancora (e lo ripeto) in una società in cui - fino a 50 anni fa - ciò che era CONSENTITO agli uomini, non lo era alle donne. Parlo del diritto eh. Che però non è una roba calata in un contesto ad esso estraneo. Mica c'è da stupirsi se ancora oggi, come sottolinei tu, tutti si riconosca a parole la gravità dello stupro, ma poi ci sia sempre quel "retro" di domanda: epperò l'avrà mica fatta annusare? Epperò se l'è cercata. E via dicendo. Quasi che i "piani" si vadano ad intersecare tra loro, in una sorta di attenuante concessa al colpevole (poveretto, con un culo così, come avrebbe potuto resistere? Oppure: si, ha stuprato, però cazzo, anche quella che si trovava in una via isolata al buio in minigonna, avrebbe potuto starsene a casa sua". Questo è l'inizio del processo che sovente si apre sulla vittima di violenza sessuale (le motivazioni possono essere tante eh: c'è stato anche chi, a proposito della giornalista, avrebbe scritto che siccome - secondo lui - la avrebbe data a Moggi - e via un bel "giudizio" sulla sua vita sessuale - allora perché ribellarsi a una pacca sul culo? 

Questi sono ancora i giorni nostri, mica secoli fa. Poi si capisce perché, talvolta, denunciare, apre una sorta di calvario, mediatico e giudiziario, ahimè ancora , ma non possiamo pensare che non sia frutto del nostro passato anche recente, ed espressione di quel che siamo. Ad oggi. Sicuramente meglio di 50 anni fa, checché se ne dica, per il semplice fatto (ovviamente dico tutto a mio parere, eh) che almeno la parola "violenza" con riferimento a una pacca sul culo, sia oggetto di discussione, seppure controversa.

Ben altro discorso è la consapevolezza del mondo in cui viviamo (e pertanto l'adeguarsi a tenere un determinato comportamento, sia pure limitativo della libertà, nella prospettiva della propria incolumità. Triste è che sovente, a incolumità violata, il giudizio di opportunità "torni" per l'appunto sotto forma di un processo alle presunte intenzioni DELLA VITTIMA).


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ??????
> 
> ho esordito al post precedente scrivendo che l'argomento del clip che hai postato "non ha nulla a che vedere con il consenso a agire"
> 
> ...


Sii gentile 

Non anticiparmi e prova a seguirmi, se puoi.

Ti ripropongo quel che ti chiedevo 

"Secondo te, quindi, la discrimine è il gesto e la condivisione del SENSO del gesto?

E, sempre secondo te, il consenso, si fonda sul gesto e sulla condivisione del significato del gesto?"


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ??????
> 
> ho esordito al post precedente scrivendo che l'argomento del clip che hai postato "non ha nulla a che vedere con il consenso a agire"
> 
> ...


Tu non segui il calcio, vero?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sii gentile
> 
> Non anticiparmi e prova a seguirmi, se puoi.
> 
> ...


Se poi risponderai alle mie domande , nessun problema a essere gentile e seguirti 

Ma voglio la garanzia che dopo risponderai e seguirai tu me.

A me piacciono i rapporti di scambio completo 

Il cane si fa un pò per uno


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non segui il calcio, vero?


Si. Lo seguo


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il diritto non "piomba" giù dall'alto. E' specchio di una società, talvolta anche della morale.
> Nel grassetto rilevo una enorme contraddizione: è normale che le stuprate siano "processate" poiché nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato?
> 
> Oppure pagano INGIUSTAMENTE il fatto di non essere state prudenti?
> ...


Si può condensare in 5 righe? Massimo 6? Anche senza faccine che in questo contesto trovo inutili. Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si. Lo seguo


E allora saprai che sono strani 
Per festeggiare un gol si baciano, per festeggiare i Mondiali si prendono a pugni.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si può condensare in 5 righe? Massimo 6? Anche senza faccine che in questo contesto trovo inutili. Grazie.


No


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No


Amen allora niente, resta lì nel vuoto.


----------



## isabel (6 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è mio. È delle colleghe.
> Se dicessi la regione di provenienza, risulterei razzista. Non voglio sembrarlo perché non è vero. Non è un pensiero, neppure  implicito, di altre provenienti dalla stessa zona.
> Ma anche gli apprezzamenti verbali hanno valore diverso nel tempo e nello spazio.
> Negli anni sessanta era noto che d’estate  tante ragazze  arrivavano in Italia dai paesi nordici per essere gratificate da quella che veniva definito calore o galanteria italiana.


Perché il tutto è da collocarsi, come mi pare si sia fatto nel corso del thread, all'interno del periodo storico e dell'area geografica.
In sostanza, si tratta di società.
Non si tratta di donne punto.
Uomini punto.
Si tratta di significati, condivisi o meno e posizionamenti reciproci.
Per questo ritengo questa discussione, in tutte le pieghe che ha assunto, molto interessante.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora saprai che sono strani
> Per festeggiare un gol si baciano, per festeggiare i Mondiali si prendono a pugni.


Certo che lo so!
E non è un caso che tentassi di sottolineare che è un "mondo" nel quale un singolo gesto può assumere forme e letture diverse dal normale.

E con le telecamere in giro, peggio ancora


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Amen allora niente, resta lì nel vuoto.


Ma perché? Io quel che avevo da dire l'ho detto , se poi vuoi replicare ti prendi la briga di leggere.
Non saprei e non vorrei nemmeno riscriverlo in sei righe come vuoi tu. Strano che, di tutto il discorso, tu abbia incentrato l'attenzione su ben due faccine, ma va bene anche così


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché? Io quel che avevo da dire l'ho detto , se poi vuoi replicare ti prendi la briga di leggere.
> Non saprei e non vorrei nemmeno riscriverlo in sei righe come vuoi tu. Strano che, di tutto il discorso, tu abbia incentrato l'attenzione su ben due faccine, ma va bene anche così


Non è incentrato su due faccine, bensì le vedo disegnate nel contesto e in un discorso che tratta di violenza carnale le reputo abbastanza superflue. La risposta nemmeno l’ho letta, ho una naturale repulsione verso i pipponi altrui come non esigo nemmeno vengano letti i miei, per questo quindi non la argomenterò.
Ma sono sicuro che continueremo a dormire entrambi sonni tranquilli.


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non è incentrato su due faccine, bensì le vedo disegnate nel contesto e in un discorso che tratta di violenza carnale le reputo abbastanza superflue. La risposta nemmeno l’ho letta, ho una naturale repulsione verso i pipponi altrui come non esigo nemmeno vengano letti i miei, per questo quindi non la argomenterò.
> Ma sono sicuro che continueremo a dormire entrambi sonni tranquilli.


Prendo atto del fatto che in questo 3D vorresti vedere soltanto faccine tristi, ecchettedevodì 

Prossima volta che avrò bisogno di qualcuno che mi corregge lo stile comunicativo, saprò a chi rivolgermi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che lo so!
> E non è un caso che tentassi di sottolineare che è un "mondo" nel quale un singolo gesto può assumere forme e letture diverse dal normale.
> 
> E con le telecamere in giro, peggio ancora


Però, dato che né io né te siamo Gattuso, non riesco a capire perché ipotesi sul fotografo, di cui non sappiamo niente, potrebbero essere in argomento.



isabel ha detto:


> Perché il tutto è da collocarsi, come mi pare si sia fatto nel corso del thread, all'interno del periodo storico e dell'area geografica.
> In sostanza, si tratta di società.
> Non si tratta di donne punto.
> Uomini punto.
> ...


Riguarda uomini e donne e le relazioni tra loro. E soprattutto riguarda ciò che viene percepito come violazione.
Ad esempio io trovo violazioni un certo modo di parlare del sesso e delle relazioni uomo-donna.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non è incentrato su due faccine, bensì le vedo disegnate nel contesto e in un discorso che tratta di violenza carnale le reputo abbastanza superflue. La risposta nemmeno l’ho letta, ho una naturale repulsione verso i pipponi altrui come non esigo nemmeno vengano letti i miei, per questo quindi non la argomenterò.
> Ma sono sicuro che continueremo a dormire entrambi sonni tranquilli.


L’argomento non è violenza carnale che era la locuzione usata per definire la violenza sessuale con penetrazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’argomento non è violenza carnale che era la locuzione usata per definire la violenza sessuale con penetrazione.


Va bene hai ragione. 
Comincio a comprendere Arcistufo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Va bene hai ragione.
> Comincio a comprendere Arcistufo.


Non siete la stessa persona?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siete la stessa persona?


Ma non saprei, lui dice di avere 45 anni, io ne ho qualcuno in più. Ci vorrebbe una che ha conosciuto entrambi per smentire questa diceria. Ma poi chissene.


----------



## isabel (7 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riguarda uomini e donne e le relazioni tra loro. E soprattutto riguarda ciò che viene percepito come violazione.
> Ad esempio io trovo violazioni un certo modo di parlare del sesso e delle relazioni uomo-donna.


Io penso che le relazioni e il sesso siano tematiche difficili da verbalizzare.
Oltre a pensarlo, lo so. 
Richiedono una qualche conoscenza di se' e un tipo di interesse verso "l'altro" (altro da se', non partner) che ho riscontrato non essere ne' banali ne' (in certi casi) desiderati.
Eppure, la sessualità è qualcosa di realmente essenziale e le relazioni costituiscono il tessuto sociale di noi esseri umani.
Una certa sciatteria, che spesso è solo voglia di semplificare, rischia di offendere, violare.

Più in generale, credo che ognuno di noi abbia "paletti" e sensibilità differenti che derivano dalla sua formazione, dalle contingenze, dal periodo di vita che attraversa.
E che il tutto sia, come dicevo, inserito nel contesto sociale.
Da persona profondamente e marcatamente impulsiva che mal tollera ciò che percepisce come violazione, so che da certi discorsi (questo è uno di quelli per intenderci), dovrei in qualche modo tenermi alla larga.
E invece ho fatto l'esercizio di non astenermi.
E pur sentendo diverse corde tendersi (ad esempio nell'episodio raccontato da Marjanna, dove si respira una "cultura" da brivido), sono rimasta.
Ora, per certi versi, io mi sono violata da sola (restando, leggendo e interagendo) ma ne sono felice perché ho in qualche modo recepito, dalle varie voci maschili e femminili, che vi è una sorta di "sentire comune", ampio e sfaccettato.
Questo, in qualche misura, mi rasserena.
Mi tira fuori un sorriso.


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Se *poi *(tu)* risponderai alle mie domande , *(allora io)* nessun problema a essere gentile e seguirti
> 
> Ma *voglio la garanzia che* dopo risponderai e seguirai *tu* me.
> 
> ...


Chiedevo "se puoi"  
Non immagino condizioni di sorta al "non potere".

In particolare, condizioni legate a strutture come il "se tu...allora io...", che è una forma del ricatto (fortuna che non ci ammiamo!!!! ) e alla garanzia della tipologia di risposta allineata alle aspettative (e di nuovo...per fortuna che non ci ammiamo!!!! )

Anche a me gli scambi piacciono completi.
Ed è il motivo per cui escludo fermamente dallo scambio libero il tipo di comunicazione a cui ho fatto riferimento qui sopra e grassettato nel tuo post.
Quelle che ho evidenziato sono proprio le strutture per cui uno scambio non solo non è libero ma è incompleto, e lo è nei presupposti su cui si fonda.

Una curiosità...ma come ti è venuto in mente il cane...non ci stavo pensando nell'usare la parola "seguimi"!!!  
Che associazioni hai fatto per passare al cane? (fra l'altro i cani stanno al passo in vicinanza, non seguono, se sono in situazione di benessere...) 

Io rispondo comunque alla tua domanda.
Senza "se tu...allora io..." e senza garanzie.
Condizioni di cui non ho bisogno per prendere decisioni che mi riguardano. Nella vita. Figuriamoci su un forum. 

La trovo incompleta, la domanda, e viziata in origine.
Seguendola pedissequamente non potrei rispondere in un modo soddisfacente per me. Quindi personalizzo un pochettino.

La domanda si fonda su inferenze, inferenze che non sono sostenute da nessun fatto rilevabile e concreto, ma sono solo frutto della tua immaginazione che inferisce una situazione.
L'unica realtà considerabile nell'inferenza è la realtà di CHI FA inferenza, è una prospettiva escludente altre prospettive (e quindi vanifica il fare la domanda).
Non tiene, inoltre, minimamente conto, la domanda intendo, del contesto e delle variabili di contesto.
Che sono invece fondamentali nella lettura di un fatto sociale (ossia di un fatto che si svolge in un contesto sociale che ha regole, esplicite ed implicite, e linguaggi interni e propri di quel particolare contesto e non di altri).

Per esempio, nel contesto calcistico, una delle modalità implicitamente concordate e normate all'interno della comunicazione del contesto calcistico è esattamente l'ammucchiata di quel passaggio che hai sottolineato.
Accadesse in un contesto marziale, sarebbe non solo richiamato ma porterebbe ad una esclusione netta di tutti gli atleti coinvolti.
Che poi personalmente io la ritenga una delle tante idiozie che compongono il mondo calcistico che non amo proprio per le modalità e le regole interne, è una opinione personale sul calcio e sul mondo economico e sociale in cui è inserito.

Ho trovato, per esempio, più rasente alla violenza il passaggio in cui uno prende di mano la macchina fotografica e se la porta via. Lo hai notato?
Ma in quel contesto è un altro comportamento sdoganato e accettato. SE attuato da un giocatore, meglio se popolare. 
Se non ricordo male, è stato anche oggetto di meme.

Chi lavora in quel contesto, assume anche le regole di contesto.
A partire dalla considerazione dei giocatori, a cui sono permesse intemperanze di vario tipo e genere. Che non sarebbero altrimenti permesse ad altri. 

Mi pare però che fra le regole di contesto, anche di un mondo come quello calcistico che è proprio basso basso come richieste sociali, il toccare il culo fuori dal campo ad una giornalista in esterna, non sia ancora un comportamento acquisito,  o mi sbaglio?
In particolare se a compierlo è un tifoso e non uno dei giocatori, semi-dei.
Credo, sempre se non ricordo male che sia un comportamento invece permesso ai calciatori all'interno del festeggiamento scherzoso di una vittoria, anche se, sempre non ricordi male io, è permesso fra maschi (giocatori e giornalisti. MA non include tifosi, neppure in questo caso). 

Tutto questo, che era poi il senso del video che ho postato, per dire che considerare il gesto nel suo significato decontestualizzando il gesto, porta alla non comprensione dei significati.
Che è poi il motivo per cui quando si dice che per imparare una lingua serve andare nel posto in cui la si parla e respirare il contesto socioculturale, le regole implicite ed esplicite. I gesti sono un linguaggio. E seguono le stesse regole del linguaggio verbale.

Questo il motivo l'avevo postato. E *non* per sottolineare la possibilità di incomprensioni rispetto ad un determinato gesto o ad un altro.
Quei gesti, decontestualizzati, perdono il significato e mettono chi li riceve, se non appartenente al contesto in cui si originano, nell'impossibilità non solo di comprendere ma anche mettono nella possibilità di interpretare facendo inferenze (che, come si vede bene, sono spesso sbagliate).
Se quegli stessi gesti, invece, sono inseriti in un contesto allora i significati e la comunicazione sui significati assume una prospettiva di comprensibilità e scambio.

Lo si spiega anche ai bambini 
Urlano, in chiesa, al supermercato, in classe, sul treno, etc etc.
Li si riprende.
Perchè li si riprende?

Ci possono esser fondamentalmente due motivi.

1) Hanno rotto i coglioni a chi li sente urlare.
La prospettiva è quella di chi li riprende, che si è rotto i coglioni e usa i bambini come contenitore della sua rottura di coglioni, li usa come vomitatoio di sua/sue frustrazioni, magari neppure strettamente collegate all'urlare ma che l'urlare amplifica e potenzia.
2) Stanno violando le regole del contesto.
E la prospettiva considera gli attori coinvolti (bambini urlanti e ascoltatori) in una situazione sociale per cui sono richieste quelle che adesso fa figo chiamare social skills e sulla base delle social skills sviluppa la comunicazione, ripulita dal grave/non grave, giusto/sbagliato.

Cosa è a non funzionare?
Il gridare?
No.
A non funzionare è il gridare DECONTESTUALIZZATO.

Se fossero al parco di pomeriggio o in prima serata, gridare sarebbe un comportamento adeguato.

Ad essere inadeguato è il farlo in un contesto che richiede la competenza della regolazione del tono della voce adattandolo sia al contesto e alle variabili di quel contesto.

Uno dei compiti imprescindibili alla creazione di reti sociali, presupposti di solidarietà, mutualità, responsabilità è proprio la chiarificazione delle social skills funzionali o disfunzionali al contesto. (quando si parla di violenza  è imprescindibile il contesto storico, il tempo in cui avviene per intenderci e di conseguenza le norme che regolano quel tempo e quello spazio dal punto di vista istituzionale).

Spero di aver risposto in modo chiaro.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiedevo "se puoi"
> Non immagino condizioni di sorta al "non potere".
> 
> In particolare, condizioni legate a strutture come il "se tu...allora io...", che è una forma del ricatto (fortuna che non ci ammiamo!!!! ) e alla garanzia della tipologia di risposta allineata alle aspettative (e di nuovo...per fortuna che non ci ammiamo!!!! )
> ...


Ma..non c'era alcun ricatto dietro la mia proposta, e se tu hai percepito un ricatto questo è interessante, Ed in qualche modo riporta al clip che avevi postato ieri e ai misundertstanding tra le persone 

Ho solo proposto un patto, un baratto, un accordo o come lo vogliamo chiamare..

La differenza non è di forma ma di sostanza, perché mentre il patto compone le relazioni, il ricatto le frattura

Ma non solo..
Il ricatto presuppone, nell'ottica del ricattatore, l'esistenza di una posizione di forza dalla quale poter (tentare di) ricattare l'altro, una posizione di forza vera o presunta, sulla quale far leva.

Una posizione per la quale, nella testa del ricattatore, dopo la struttura dell'  "allora io.."  starebbe un qualcosa di veramente temibile per il ricattato, per lui da evitare assolutamente,  che gli comporterebbe molta sofferenza e privazione. 


Però.. appunto.. se nonostante queste evidenze, hai percepito una forma di ricatto,  io non posso farci molto.. 

Anche perché mi piace lasciare libere le persone senza spintonare né tirare

Alla tua spiegazione non replicherò (almeno io) e non perché non saprei cosa dire ( potremmo scriverefino a natale,  temo) ma perché il patto che ho proposto prevede che anche io risponda alle tue domande, delle quali ti ringrazio.  

lo farò volentieri e appena avrò spazio adeguato 

Un solo appunto,  sul tuo richiamo all'atleta che strappa di mano la macchina fotografica. 
Si, è così ...e non solo.

Anche l'altro che butta in piscina la ragazza.

C'è violenza in ogni scena (per me), a voler assumere una certa ottica, e molto spesso esercitata partendo da una supremazia fisica indiscussa , come in questi esempi è anche quello del mucchio Vs fotografo 

Violenza esercitata e non rasentata.

Tutto va assunto nell'ottica di cosa vive chi riceve , chiaramente,  e ciò non può essere trasformato in "regola"

 la tua percezione di sottaciuto ricatto rispetto la mia oserei dire giocosa proposta , del resto, né è la prova concreta


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Io penso che le relazioni e il sesso siano tematiche difficili da verbalizzare.
> Oltre a pensarlo, lo so.
> Richiedono una qualche conoscenza di se' e un tipo di interesse verso "l'altro" (altro da se', non partner) che ho riscontrato non essere ne' banali ne' (in certi casi) desiderati.
> Eppure, la sessualità è qualcosa di realmente essenziale e le relazioni costituiscono il tessuto sociale di noi esseri umani.
> ...


_…...in fondo siamo tutti gregari in cerca di potere e per quello lottiamo e ci accapigliamo. Tuttavia non c’è la parola, non mi pare, per quello che mi piacerebbe fosse l’uomo per il futuro. Uno che ha rispetto per gli altri perché ha cura per se stesso.

Non mi piace l’espressione “dovuto rispetto” le cose “dovute” non nascono dal presente, non da un vero moto dell’anima. Ti rispetto perché appartieni ad una categoria rispettabile, dopo non importa se come individuo sei una merda. Ti rispetto perché sei una donna, perché sei un vecchio, perché sei un giudice.

Questo è il contrario del rispetto.

Ognuno la veda come vuole ma io ho cura di me stesso, non esaltazione, cura. Proprio perché ho cura di me stesso io non posso non rispettare gli altri perché la cura è amore e rispetto, il respicere non nasce da un codice scritto, nasce dalla comprensione che il guardarsi alle spalle per capire, per crescere, mi indichi la direzione verso cui muovere i miei passi verso il prossimo…_

Natalino Balasso – Monologo: Io non sono gli altri.


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma..non c'era alcun ricatto dietro la mia proposta, e se tu hai percepito un ricatto questo è interessante, Ed in qualche modo riporta al clip che avevi postato ieri e ai misundertstanding tra le persone
> 
> Ho solo proposto un patto, un baratto, un accordo o come lo vogliamo chiamare..
> 
> ...


Non ho scritto di aver percepito un ricatto, e men che meno un ricatto rivolto a me nel tuo post.

Come potrebbe esser possibile?  Non ci sono proprio i presupposti, neanche immaginari. (da qui le battute fra parentesi)

Ho scritto, invece, che quel tipo di struttura nel tuo post è una forma del ricatto.

Aggiungendo che quel tipo di forme, ricatto e garanzia, le rifiuto fermamente in ogni comunicazione in cui io mi coinvolgo.

Allo stesso modo in cui rifiuto il brodo di pollo, per dire. Non mi piace. Semplicemente e senza nessun coinvolgimento.
È proprio il brodo di pollo l'oggetto che mi urta. 


È come dici, di quel che ti ho scritto se ne potrebbe parlare fino a ben oltre Natale direi...ci sono studi parecchio corposi a riguardo, i miei sono necessariamente spunti ridotti e semplificati in virtù del contesto.

(In altro contesto, ci stessi scrivendo la tesi per dire, sarebbe un altro discorso).

Ti ringrazio per i chiarimenti, anche di intenzione.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono soltanto in parte d'accordo con il tuo discorso. Il rischio che, nel calderone delle querele, possa finire anche chi è innocente, secondo me esiste, ed è concreto. Se è vera la realtà della violenza, è altrettanto vero che esiste sicuramente chi, quella violenza, la strumentalizza con finalità che non fanno altro che spostare i riflettori da un problema, a un altro problema. Perché se sei _colpevole, _tutti i riflessi (dalla gogna mediatica alla mano della giustizia) sono, a mio parere, secondari nella misura in cui non ritengo chi li agisce "un poveretto". Esiste una tutela anche nei confronti del reo, e al contempo dell'innocente. Non è una tutela PERFETTA. E' una tutela che fa sì che, in assenza di PROVE (e in un contesto in cui, lo abbiamo visto, persino l'indossare dei jeans può dar prova per così dire "contraria" di un fatto) non ci sia condanna. Ma un'assoluzione che talvolta sfocia nel "non avere commesso il fatto" (cd. assoluzione piena) ovvero "perché il fatto non sussiste" (assoluzione che esprime, in parole povere, il principio del "_in dubio, pro reo_"). Ora: è evidente che, se sei innocente, affrontare anni tra gogna mediatica e processi, possa trasformare la tua vita in un incubo. In cui il più grande tarlo è quello di pagare per una cosa che non hai commesso, e che di fatto finendo INGIUSTAMENTE sotto indagine lo stai già pagando.
> 
> Ora: sempre secondo me, vedere il "poveretto" che ha tirato la pacca come vittima di un sistema iniquo, significa non riconoscere violenza sessuale in quel gesto. A prescindere dal fatto che il sistema è in grado, tra attenuanti e norme varie, di operare un distinguo nella "macrocategoria". Ma qui viene detto che il termine "violenza sessuale" è infamante, e che lui sta subendo una ingiusta infamia. A prescindere dal fatto che non gli verrà fatto materialmente fare nemmeno un giorno di carcere, assai verosimilmente. Ciò che non si vede (o meglio, che diversi non vedono) nella pacca è la violenza, e ancor meno una violenza SESSUALE. Cioé, secondo alcuni, questo gesto non rientra semplicemente nei gesti di violenza sessuale, e pertanto o la denuncia è da togliere, o lui è la vittima designata di un sistema. E' l'unico modo in cui mi spiego la maggior attenzione sulle sorti di lui, sulle gravi conseguenze (quasi, dico quasi, al pari di chi viene ingiustamente accusato di stupro, non certamente nell'intento, ma nei meccanismi intendo) e via dicendo. Perché viene percepita, più o meno da molti, UN'INGIUSTIZIA A SUO DANNO. E a niente fa considerare che certamente non verrà condannato a 20 anni di carcere, verosimilmente la sua condanna non verrà menzionata nel casellario, i commenti negativi sulla pagina fb (dei quali si lagna) si possono cancellare per limitare il danno, e quanto al resto (un pò di risarcimento e una pubblicità negativa che col tempo si attenuerà) in fin dei conti se l'è cercato. Perché se uno lo percepisci come "ingiustamente vittima" c'è poco da fare: ognuno troverà la pena che secondo lui sarebbe più giusta. Tante grazie! Pure io, a dirla tutta, davanti alla efferatezza di certi stupri ritengo "ingiusto" vedere dopo nemmeno una manciata di anni gli autori a piede libero. Tuttavia so benissimo che quello è un sistema che compartecipo. Perché? Perché viviamo in un mondo effimero fatto di immagini? No. Perché ciò che viene percepito nel sistema come reato, e soprattutto la severità o meno della sua punizione, con tutto ciò che ne consegue anche in termini di "rieducazione" del carcerato, di cui oggi si parla molto, è semplicemente l'esito evolutivo di ciò che è stato PRIMA. Considerato che un paio di generazioni fa la donna violentata era "una poco di buono" (che peraltro aveva appena iniziato a poter votare), tutto sommato direi che la situazione odierna è un pò differente , pure se permangono inevitabilmente retaggi connessi al passato (da quello veniamo  ). Oh: faccio presente, in tema di reati, che non solo il reato è sparito, ma che fino all'incirca al 1969 da noi esisteva la differenza tra reato di adulterio e reato di concubinato. Questo per dire la sensibilità alle tematiche di discriminazione sessuale che esisteva da noi fino a 50 anni fa. Cosa fosse CONSENTITO (termine che ricorre, eh!) all'uomo, e cosa fosse consentito alla donna. Non ci siamo buttati tutto questo alle spalle , tuttavia è già un successo il fatto che se ne parli, e che ci siano FATTI, concreti, che ce ne facciano parlare. Non che prima non esistessero, nella società "dei valori"  E che parlandone si metta in discussione se una pacca sul culo (prima solo gesto di cui la donna che lo riceveva doveva vergognarsi) sia soltanto l'espressione dell'intelligenza di un _minus habens_, oppure un qualcosa che il sistema (vale a dire NOI che lo compartecipiamo) riconosce come atto violento, come tale da sanzionare. Ufficialmente.


Io capisco ciò che dici. Però vedi qui ci sono stati più commenti (non ho ancora letto le ultime pagine), fino a @Skorpio che ha citato persino il figlio che vedendo una cosa simile si è posto domande sulla giustizia.
Dunque mi sembra anche inutile stare a ripetersi. Potremmo concluderla dicendo che ognuno la pensa come crede, che tanto a scrivere pagine su pagine poi si uscirà dalla discussione ognuno con la stessa idea di come si è entrati. Io trovavo più interessante capire.

Vedi Skorpio ha messo un titolo: "violenza sessuale". Questo ha creato un dibattito se lo sia o meno. 
Io al suo posto avrei postato il video senza niente, chiedendo cosa vedevano in quel video gli utenti.

Per quanto la discussione sia stata posta centrata sulla tematica mano, c'è comunque una visione generale di quei 25 secondi (che essendo pochi sono stati sicuramente guardati per intero), di quel contesto, che cambia la lettura, almeno è una valutazione che mi pongo.
C'è chi quel contesto lo conosce, perchè magari è stato più volte allo stadio. C'è chi di quell'insieme si è soffermato al gesto della mano sul culo. C'è chi ha completamente cancellato il contesto lavorativo di lei, presupponendo che una delle opzioni potesse essere tirare uno ceffone. C'è chi ha ricamato un proseguimento al video, o persino un prima del video (la giornalista che aspettava l'occasiona ghiotta per usarla e farci carriera). E altre ancora. 
Nessuna è esattamente uguale a quella di un altro. Posso essere simili, vicine, ma nessuna è uguale.

Quelle che sono più distanti da noi, fatichiamo a comprenderle. Si tenta di spiegare "è quello perchè", e qualcuno risponde "vedi male, è altro", interviene un terzo "guarda sei tu che vedi male, è proprio quello del primo", e ancora "ma cosa dite? io non vedo ciò di cui parlate, NON LO RICONOSCO". Fino ad arrivare ad una distanza tale in cui si vede la stessa cosa in apparenza, ma se si chiede di descriverla, ne escono due forme totalmente diverse.
Te potresti dirmi che non te ne importa niente di chi vede altre forme, che tu sai di vedere bene, e che se un altro vede male è affar suo.

In realtà la forma, nella sua espressione fisica è la medesima per tutti e nessuno può negarla, è ciò che dice, ciò che trasmette nella visione va a cambiare la sua rappresentazione.

Io mi sforzo di comprendere quello che può essere stato espresso, lì per lì, come gesto goliardico, fagocitato magari da qualche alcolico e dalla perdita della partita. Mi viene in mente una mia amica, che una volta sputò contro una Madonna. Fu un'espressione forte, anche se diretta verso una statua. Per quanto noi che le eravamo intorno avessimo chiara la forte espressione, nessuno andò a dirle che non era contesto (o meglio non si usa, perchè non è che si fosse dentro una chiesa) per certe espressioni. La sua espressione riscriveva il contesto, anche nella "violenza" espressa. La statua però non era una persona.
In quel breve video l'espressione dell'uomo (il gesto che compie), insieme agli altri intorno, riscrive il contesto.
Io non ci entro neppure nella violenza, è che quelle scuse che ha detto mi sono sembrate più d'obbligo, e non so, ci voleva tanto a provare a capire cosa poteva aver sentito l'altra parte, e dire semplicemente "scusa, ho capito cosa ha rappresentato per te".

Però ci sta anche qui, capire cosa davvero si è sentito dall'altra parte, come si è svolto il tutto. E in tal senso, nel non sentire, nel non riconoscere mi sembrano, pur in modo davvero minimo ci possano essere dei nessi con la violenza (sia da una parte che dall'altra, perchè comunque esce la violenza, anche per contrastare la violenza fittizia).

Non so se qualcuno di voi ricorda questo vecchio film, è del 1988. Non so cosa veda un uomo che vede questo film, forse certe cose non possono arrivare e basta. 
Non è un'accusa eh, a me dell'accusa o non accusa inerente al video poi di per se non cambia molto, o meglio non so alla fine cosa cambi qui.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho scritto di aver percepito un ricatto, e men che meno un ricatto rivolto a me nel tuo post.
> 
> Come potrebbe esser possibile?  Non ci sono proprio i presupposti, neanche immaginari. (da qui le battute fra parentesi)
> 
> ...


Prego 

Una specifica.... riferita al clip che hai postato e sul quale a questo punto non c'è stata eguale lettura.

Io in quel clip non vedo evidenziati problemi di significato dei gesti collegato alla loro decontestualizzazione. 

Il gesto del vattene ad esempio (vattene/sciò/smammare) lo puoi fare in qualsiasi contesto, al cinema al bar come al lavoro, ma il suo significato non cambia, SE (SE) si parla quella stessa lingua,  e viene declinato nel contesto in cui viene espresso senza problemi. 

In quel clip io vedo invece problemi di comprensione del gesto in se, 
in quanto rivolto a persone ( di diversa cultura) per cui quel gesto può non avere medesima codifica (o proprio nessuna codifica).

Il contesto e la decontestualizzazione non c'entrano nulla, per la interpretazione che ho dato io 

C'entra invece la "lingua" non verbale che è diversa tra gli interlocutori 

Infatti una ragazza a un certo punto dice: "anche noi in Russia facciamo cosi" 

lo ricordi?

Non dice "anche noi allo stadio facciamo cosi"

Per me quindi, il contesto e la decontestualizzazione non stanno al centro di quel clip, ma al centro sta il linguaggio in se


Una ulteriore specifica 

In "contesto calcistico" ( contesto questo si  trasversale/transnazionale/transculturale)
 confermo che il toccare il culo a una giornalista in esterna non è un gesto contemplato.

Ma sono sicuro di NON aver letto in questo 3d che qualcuno abbia sostenuto il contrario. 

Dirò di più 
Io ho letto che tutti (me compreso) hanno scritto che è un comportamento deprecabile e condannabile senza se e senza ma.

E ancora qui lo confermo. 

Ho anche letto di utentesse che hanno scritto con  varie tonalità di sgradevolezza e sensazioni provocate, molto diverse fra loro, sia come qualità sia come intensità.

una differenza anche determinata da vissuti personali, oltre che da chissà quali mille altri fattori, compresa indole carattere educazione familiare etc..

Da chi si è sentita profondamente violata nel suo intimo, a chi con un "vaffanculo cretino" si è scrollata da dosso al 99% la brutta sensazione provocata.

Io ho titolato questo 3d "Violenza sessuale!!" (Notare i punti esclamativi) 

e non sono MAI entrato nel merito, a questo livello (lascio alle femmine utentesse questa valutazione,  perché io sono un maschio, e il culo da donna non c'è l'ho,   io ne sto fuori, fate voi)

Ho scritto però che MI piacerebbe DA MASCHIO e anche DA INDIVIDUO che questa società reagisse con la stessa veemenza rispetto ad esempio a quei 2 balordi che l'altra sera sul treno Milano Varese hanno violentato sessualmente una ragazza.

Ma forse nel nostro tempo il culo della Beccaglia fa troppo comodo a troppi, per sprecare energie altrove (?)

È una provocazione,  una domanda, un tema,  o quel che si vuole.

Dopo queste specifiche che ci tenevo a mettere, piu tardi rispondo con piacere alle tue domande


----------



## Skorpio (8 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora saprai che sono strani
> Per festeggiare un gol si baciano, per festeggiare i Mondiali si prendono a pugni.


Questa è una situazione anche recente in contesto calcistico, direi  interessante, e sulla quale qualche riflessione varrebbe la pena di spendere


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io capisco ciò che dici. Però vedi qui ci sono stati più commenti (non ho ancora letto le ultime pagine), fino a @Skorpio che ha citato persino il figlio che vedendo una cosa simile si è posto domande sulla giustizia.
> Dunque mi sembra anche inutile stare a ripetersi. Potremmo concluderla dicendo che ognuno la pensa come crede, che tanto a scrivere pagine su pagine poi si uscirà dalla discussione ognuno con la stessa idea di come si è entrati. Io trovavo più interessante capire.
> 
> Vedi Skorpio ha messo un titolo: "violenza sessuale". Questo ha creato un dibattito se lo sia o meno.
> ...


Io sono andata allo stadio per anni e anche in minigonna.
Nessuno ha mai fatto nulla di simile.
Eppure era quel tempo, a cui ho accennato, in cui culturalmente le molestie verbali (ciò che adesso viene così definito e allora erano chiamati apprezzamenti, erano quotidiani.
Questo perché il contesto non lo consentiva. Sarebbero stati gli altri uomini a stigmatizzare chi l’avrebbe fatto.
Invece passano i decenni e non sembra proprio che il contesto degli altri tifosi disapprovi, anzi. E anche dai commenti sui social, ma pure qui, si percepisce una indulgenza che non mi pare che sia quella applicata nel reale, indipendentemente dalla voglia di fare una denuncia che certamente farebbe sorridere anche le forze dell’ordine. 
“Buon giorno sono qui per sporgere una denuncia per violenza sessuale “
”Si accomodi. Verbalizzo”
”Un passante mi ha dato una pacca sul culo”
”Ah, lei conosce l’uomo?”
”No”
Fine della denuncia.

Perché invece è stata presa sul serio? Perché la giornalista si è sentita in dovere di sporgerla? Perché le forze dell’ordine l’hanno presa sul serio? 
Sono domande retoriche.
Perché è avvenuto davanti alle telecamere.
Ma la pacca è stata data proprio perché c’erano le telecamere.
Ma soprattutto perché lei è stata percepita come “personaggio televisivo“.
E questa cosa forse non ci rendiamo conto come cambi ogni cosa.
Il fatto che l’immagine della donna in moltissime trasmissioni sia oggettivata, fa percepire le donne che appaiono in trasmissione come a disposizione.
Esattamente come la tizia sul calendario di cui diceva @Marjanna . Una a disposizione, che provoca e che mette gli uomini in condizioni di perenne frustrazione perché apparentemente irraggiungibili e che li fanno sentire in competizione tra loro e potenzialmente inadeguati.
Il gesto di quel cretino sarà stato approvato da tantissimi come ...il segno di Zorro.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa è una situazione anche recente in contesto calcistico, direi  interessante, e sulla quale qualche riflessione varrebbe la pena di spendere


ANCHE NO.
Apri un altro thread sul calcio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Una specifica.... riferita al clip che hai postato e sul quale a questo punto non c'è stata eguale lettura.
> 
> ...


Ma come vuoi che si reagisca?
Esistono i criminali. È necessario aumentare il personale sui treni e nelle stazioni. Un po’ come sarebbe necessario in gran parte dei servizi pubblici.
Stop.
Nessuno può pensare di mettere in dubbio che quella sia violenza.
Non so perché proponi i comportamenti dei calciatori o gli stupri insieme a quel fatto che è interessante proprio perché è un piccolo gesto che tanti e tante pensano che avrebbe potuto e dovuto chiudersi con “Non puoi fare questo!”


----------



## Skorpio (8 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo te, quindi, la discrimine è il gesto e la condivisione del SENSO del gesto?
> 
> E, sempre secondo te, il consenso, si fonda sul gesto e sulla condivisione del significato del gesto?


1 Secondo me no.

Come spiegavo già l'altro giorno, condividere il senso di un gesto non implica automatica autorizzazione a subire quel gesto (capisco il motivo e il senso per cui mi tocchi, ma io non voglio essere toccato!)

2 anche, ma non solo. Ma anche, si

In altro luogo virtuale e in passato non recente,  io sono stato percepito come molestatore sessuale,  per una frase scritta in privato a una utente,  che mi ha risposto chiedendomi di non usare certe parole e frasi,  perché si sentiva violentata

Il SENSO del mio usare certe parole e frasi non era quello di violentarla o di schiacciarla sessualmente. 
Ma lei lo percepi così (a volte per far violenza sessuale non serve la mano volante di uno sciabigotto, basta anche una frase)

Ovviamente chiesi scusa, e non le scrissi più (fu lì lo sbaglio,  perché dopo 2 3 giorni si fece viva scrivendo: ma .. ti sei già stancato di scrivermi?)


A seguire sono stato denunciato alla amministrazione di quel luogo virtuale, da questa utente,  che ha minacciato di cancellarsi lei se non fossi stato bannato.

(SE voi non..  allora io.. ecco, questo è un ricatto vero. nella forma e soprattutto nella SOSTANZA, anche perché lei faceva leva su un grande rapporto affettivo storicamente consolidato con la amministrazione, e appunto ricattava)

Decisione che, dopo un paio di mesi e dopo aver costruito un sacco di frottole e molestie denunciate da parte di VARIE fantomatiche utenti terrorizzate dai miei modi sessuali minacciosi (maddeché) alla fine la amministrazione ha preso (anche perché io non mi spostavo di un cm)

Quindi si, anche.. NON SOLTANTO,  n9n è sufficiente,  ma ANCHE si.

Se quella utente avesse condiviso il SENSO delle mie parole , sicuramente non ci sarebbe stata una così intensa percezione violenta e invasiva.


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Una specifica.... riferita al clip che hai postato e sul quale a questo punto non c'è stata eguale lettura.
> 
> ...


Grazie per le specifiche, ci trovo dentro spunti interessanti 

primo grassetto:

"La *lingua* è il sistema o forma storicamente determinata attraverso il quale gli appartenenti a una comunità si esprimono e comunicano tra loro attraverso l'uso di un determinato linguaggio ovvero un insieme di segni scritti (_simboli_) e/o parlati (_suoni_).[1]
*Una lingua è un sistema di comunicazione composto da vari sottosistemi*.[2] I principali sistemi che compongono una lingua sono: il lessico, il sistema fonologico, la morfologia, la sintassi e la pragmatica; nel caso vi siano sia una versione scritta sia una orale, anche un sistema di scrittura.[3]

La *pragmatica* è una disciplina della linguistica che si occupa dell'uso contestuale della lingua come azione reale e concreta. Non si occupa della lingua intesa come sistema di segni; al contrario, osserva come e per quali scopi la lingua viene utilizzata, individuandone la misura con cui soddisfa esigenze e scopi comunicativi. Più nello specifico, la pragmatica si occupa di come il contesto influisca sull'interpretazione dei significati. In questo caso, per "contesto" si intende "situazione", cioè l'insieme dei fattori extralinguistici (sociali, ambientali e psicologici) che influenzano gli atti linguistici[1]."

Wikipedia.

Dopo l'esperienza delle discussioni, non soltanto qui, rispetto alla questione covid che è solo ultima in lista, in cui studi, evidenze scientifiche e dati sono stati sottoposti all'opinione personale, immagino tu possa comprendere perchè non ho la minima intenzione di entrare nel "secondo me" anche rispetto ad altre questioni che a loro volta non discendono da opinioni personali ma da studi fondati. 

Ripartirei invece dal secondo grassetto, che è un punto fondamentale se si desidera confrontarsi in un modo un pochettino, almeno, meno soggettivo e aleatorio rispetto alla questione violenza.

Anche io non ho letto in questo 3d chi afferma il contrario.

Ho letto parecchie valutazioni dell'atto invece, molto soggettive e che rimandano al conflitto rispetto all'anacronismo di un gesto e alla sua collocazione in un contesto comunitario e sociale.
Che hanno fatto emergere anche parecchi stereotipi interessanti e alternativamente validi.

E' proprio l'anacronismo di quel gesto, non ancora del tutto bilanciato e diffuso, che crea da un lato la possibilità per chi lo subisce di fare il culo a chi lo agisce e dall'altro crea anche la possibilità di vedere come esagerata una reazione che non sia un semplice sminuire senza accedere all'utilizzo di strumenti esistenti a livello legislativo (il vaffanculo che afferma il distanziamento per intenderci) e l'accesso invece all'utilizzo degli strumenti legislativi che sono oggi a disposizione nei confronti di quel gesto (la denuncia).

Lo stesso anacronismo che mette l'autore nella condizione di non capire cosa sia successo, cosa abbia fatto, come mai ci siano quelle conseguenze a cui molto probabilmente neppure aveva pensato. E mette nella condizione di uno schieramento rispetto alla risposta avuta (vista in una scala che va da assolutamente corretta a assolutamente esagerata).

La legislazione è parecchio giovane e confusa riguardo questa tipologia di atti. Anche nella loro definizione.
Tende ad esser appiattita anche in modo contraddittorio.
Se da un lato questo gesto viene inteso come appartenente ad un dominio dall'altro la definizione della gradualità del dominio (quella che ho chiamato la scala della violenza) non è nè definitiva e neppure organica.

Il tutto in un sistema giudiziario che è in grossa difficoltà rispetto alla realtà e ai suoi mutamenti e che mostra in modo sempre più evidente la necessità di una riforma profonda.

E' una bella somma, solo questa che è necessariamente riduttiva, di questioni sospese e irrisolte che penso non saranno risolte a breve perchè implicano parecchie altre questioni.


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Una specifica.... riferita al clip che hai postato e sul quale a questo punto non c'è stata eguale lettura.
> 
> ...


Terzo grassetto, concordo con te, di cui condivido lo sdegno, pienamente.

Ho fatto una rapida ricerca, due minuti, quindi, a scanso di equivoci, non ha assolutamente intenzione di essere rappresentativa di alcunchè se non del riportare.

1
2
3
4
5
6
7

La numerazione non indica una scala di valore.

Concordo con te, sarebbe veramente molto interessante uscire dagli schieramenti e iniziare a parlare di violenza per davvero.
Personalmente, questa è una opinione personale, io ritengo che la questione della violenza, che comunque ci caratterizza come specie ed è ineliminabile, sarebbe bello venisse discussa in una prospettiva che non sia la ricerca di definizioni - anche perchè ci sono già - e neppure in ottica puramente legislativa, dove per legislativa intendo un discorso che si limiti ad un giudizio di adeguato/inadeguato, giusto/ingiusto rispetto alla pena.

La cosa che mi piacerebbe di più, sarebbe anche che si potesse discutere di violenza uscendo dal tracciato degli ultimi secoli.
E questo mi piacerebbe per motivi molto semplici.

La violenza è un processo, non è una atto. Ed è un processo che coinvolge anche i generi, ma non soltanto.
E' un processo dinamico, che si muove in modo esponenziale.
E non è una prova di forza che riguarda i diversi tipi di reazione alla violenza stessa.

Avevo in modo mirato postato un video, le reazioni sono parecchio complesse e non sono completamente sotto il controllo razionale.
Anche la questione delle reazioni è apparentemente semplice, ma semplice non è.

In questo periodo storico è un processo reso ancora più complesso dalla ridistribuzione del potere contrattuale dei generi nella società.

Le donne, non che non lo facessero prima sia chiaro, stanno affinando e di parecchio l'utilizzo della loro debolezza come arma per colpire i maschi. Prendendoli spesso e volentieri alla sprovvista e disarmandoli. Pensa alle situazioni per cui non si prende l'ascensore da soli con.
Per le donne è una situazione storica e storicizzata. Per i maschi è nuova.
Stanno scoprendo il potere violento delle donne.
Che dal loro canto ancora fanno una fatica immane a riconoscersi violente. (pensa alle situazioni di abuso domestico per dire)

*Considerare un atto e metterlo in contrapposizione con un altro è fare disinformazione. *

Sono della scuola per cui sono più interessata ad aprirlo il ventaglio che a chiuderlo.
Ma aperto davvero includendo, e non escludendo attuando una morale del valore.

quindi rilancio la tua domanda.
A partire dall'atto del tifoso, saliamo la scala, gradino dopo gradino, oppure togliamo i gradini "bassi" per salire su?
Se si tolgono gradini io resto coi piedi a terra.
Una scala senza i gradini che stanno in basso, non solo non è percorribile, ma dubito sia stabile.
Quindi, lascio che ci vada qualcun altro.


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 1 Secondo me no.
> 
> Come spiegavo già l'altro giorno, condividere il senso di un gesto non implica automatica autorizzazione a subire quel gesto (capisco il motivo e il senso per cui mi tocchi, ma io non voglio essere toccato!)
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace. (mi riferisco all'episodio di cui scrivi). 
Se ricordi, sono piuttosto ferma rispetto alla definizione di violenza in cui comprendo anche le conseguenze per entrambi gli attori coinvolti e all'utilizzo un tanto al kg del concetto.

Se ne è discusso parecchio anche qui.

A partire dal diverso significato di arrassment e molestia, termini che devono necessariamente essere contestualizzati socialmente, culturalmente, storicamente, legislativamente, psicologicamente e senza questa contestualizzazione non possono essere confrontati.

Per il semplice motivo che *non sono confrontabili senza contestualizzazione.*

Eppure, se ci guardi, anche nell'episodio che racconti, c'è una *mancanza profonda del concetto di consenso*.

Facciamo pure che le tue frasi possano aver urtato la sensibilità.
Nella soggettività rientra di tutto. La soggettività non è generalizzabile.

A me urta il brodo di pollo, come dicevo.
Alla mia amica fa venire l'acquolina in bocca.
La discrimine è il consenso nella relazione con l'oggetto, il brodo di pollo.

Quelle frasi sono arrivate in un contesto in cui era presente il consenso.
Eravate d'accordo di scrivervi.
Nel momento stesso in cui lei ha ritirato il suo consenso, tu hai accolto il suo ritiro del consenso e hai smesso di scrivere.

Poi è scattata la trappolina...chissà se lei ne è consapevole.
Forse sì o forse no.

Da donna, forse abituata storicamente alla violenza strisciante che può essere agita nei miei confronti, io avrei chiuso ogni forma di comunicazione.
Il comportamento ondivago che va a da agire sul sì e sul no, in modo non chiaro, sfruttando punti deboli non lo accetto e lo rifiuto.
Tecnicamente si dice che passo in estinzione.

Gli uomini, non sono storicamente abituati allo strisciare della violenza, e io personalmente credo dovrebbero essere formati a riconoscerla, cascano nelle trappoline.

sia chiaro, non sto colpevolizzando e neppure difendendo.

Sono meccanismi comunicativi disfunzionali.

L'internet ha amplificato in modo incontrollabile la loro attuazione.

Ecco perchè sto continuando a parlare di violenza, inserendola in una scala contestualizzata che considera il processo dinamico ed esponenziale.

Il tuo esempio riferito al consenso e al gesto, risponde a quelle domande dell'altro giorno. Grazie  



Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa è una situazione anche recente in contesto calcistico, direi  interessante, e sulla quale qualche riflessione varrebbe la pena di spendere


Ho guardato il video, e per associazione mi è venuto in mente questo video.






ci trovo parecchie assonanze.
a partire dalla non considerazione delle conseguenze di un atto in un contesto sovraeccitato, composto da soggettività deregolamentate e legate a situazioni in cui il potere e l'uso del potere è, come dire, opaco.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno io toglierei la cosa (piuma, capello, carta) dal vestito di nessuno. Direi “guarda che hai una cosa sul vestito “.
> L'imbarazzo deriva dalla *percezione* di poter essere “vittima di una persecuzione in base a un gesto innocente “. Ma di percezione si tratta. Oppure qualcuno ha notizie di chi è stato denunciato per aver tolto un capello?


Boh, oggi la ia capa si è avvicinata e mi ha accarezzato la nuca per capire se avevo un osso sporgente come suo figlio.
Io l'ho interpretato esattamente così, però è anche vero che mi ha accarezzato la nuca e i capelli.
Personalmente mi lascia indifferente il gesto e lo relego nell'ambito per cui è stato motivato.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra l’altro siamo indotti a metterci gli uni contro gli altri in base a caratteristiche personali innegabili, come giovani e vecchi, uomini e donne, ci sentiamo etero assediati dai gay, vaccinisti e no-vai, pro Green pass e contro ecc.
> È perché* va bene qualsiasi conflitto purché non sia di classe*, purché non metta in dubbio il sistema capitalistico e liberista. E ci caschiamo in queste contrapposizioni, tanto ci basta fare sesso come ci pare, con chi ci pare.


Ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio su questa cosa, ma tanto è inutile, non lo capisce nessuno.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho solo  detto che non userei il termine violenza per episodi così
> Ripeto le violenze sono all’altre per me,  dedicherei il tempo a punire in modo corretto quelle e non facendo perdere tempo con episodi così
> Le rare volte che ho invitato un esibizionista o uno che si è strusciato non ho mai detto di aver subito molestie ma di aver incontrato un cretino
> Credo sia fondamentale anche il luogo e la situazione


Perfettamente d'accordo.
A me sembra di vivere sulla Luna.
L'amica di mia figlia viene picchiata dal fratello. Adesso lui sta per uscire dalla casa correttiva dove era stato mandato, e lei ha paura.
Non se la caga nessuno. Il padre spaccia, ma qui da noi lo fanno in tanti, i soldi non bastano e lo spaccio serve ad andare avanti, finché non si finisce in carcere.
La mamma dà ragione al figlio.
Va beh, sono albanesi. E tutto sembra normale.
Diciamocelo, fa notizia la pacca sul culo della vip, ma queste storie, comunissime nelle periferie, restano come sempre nell'ombra.
C'è proprio una realtà che non si caga nessuno.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Dici niente il danno di immagine additato come uno che ha usato violenza con una donna
> Ridimensioniamo che non vuol dire difenderlo ma dare il giusto peso alle cose
> Intanto i followers di lei triplicano….


Beh, lei con questa cosa ci ha guadagnato in termini di notorietà.
I follower hanno un valore.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono trovata a parlare della situazione oggettiva di difficoltà delle donne, con donne che stimo che sostenevano che non esistesse e che comunque alcune se ne approfittano (cosa che tutti e tutte sappiamo benissimo) per il rifiuto di sentirsi deboli, magari come madri, inadeguate o ritenute tali, lamentose. E poi leggere in altre circostanze le difficoltà che hanno incontrato.
> Credo che accada perché si intrecciano il rifiuto di sentirsi deboli e insieme il pensiero che chi si lamenta, in fondo un po’ se ne vanti (come hanno dimostrato le mie colleghe).


Però quando si parlava di mia moglie tutte hanno sottolineato il fatto che fosse colpa sua non aver fatto carriera nel campo farmaceutico.
Come mia zia, non laureata, che è andata a letto col capo.
E le sue colleghe in università, che pur con voti più mediocri, hanno fatto le gattemorte col relatore per avere la borsa di studio.
Non è che il mondo delle donne sia molto solidale all'interno, in contrapposizione a quello degli uomini.
Si viaggia come individui, non come categoria.
La categoria si usa per avere più forza, solo per quello.
Se serve.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> io in certi ambienti tipo la Rai di trovarmi da solo in luoghi come l'ascensore con certe soggette evito come la peste. Con molta galanteria fingendo timori da covid prendo sempre l'ascensore da solo.


Era un puttanificio anche negli anni '60.
Racconti di chi ha lavorato (con personaggi molto noti), accadeva di tutto.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una palpata, ma una pacca.
> E sì, abbiamo trovato da dire.
> Stiamo cambiando la nostra cultura. E così una pacca da fatto che era normalità, magari da parte di persone un po’ grezze, è stata ora riconosciuta reato di violenza sessuale.
> Ma intanto le stuprate continuano a  essere processate sui media “perché ci sei andata in quel posto, se sapevi che era pericoloso?” detto anche a chi ha avuto lesioni interne.


Appunto.
E' l'immagine di una società puritana.
Come stiamo diventando pian piano.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2021)

In conclusione è sempre colpa delle donne.
Colpa loro perché hanno una distribuzione diversa del grasso.


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2021)

> Beh, lei con questa cosa ci ha guadagnato in termini di notorietà.
> I follower hanno un valore.


ah beh


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In conclusione è sempre colpa delle donne.
> Colpa loro perché hanno una distribuzione diversa del grasso.


Si, a prescindere è sempre colpa vostra.


----------



## ologramma (11 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In conclusione è sempre colpa delle donne.
> Colpa loro perché hanno una distribuzione diversa del grasso.


ma vuoi mettere una cinquecento con una Ferrari?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere una cinquecento con una Ferrari?


Ero provocatoria.
Però se la risposta “spiritosa” è questa, significa che davvero gli uomini credono di poter dalla loro posizione di superiorità il premio di una pacca o di un apprezzamento.


----------



## ologramma (11 Dicembre 2021)

volevo essere ironico  , ma non riferito  ha quello che abbiamo visto della diretta  perchè mi sono espresso già .
Comunque lo sai che il bello  ha un non so che  che a noi mai piace  , ma prendersi il permesso  di toccare o alzare le mani  non mi sono mai permesso e di anni lo sai che ne ho un po tanti


----------

